# What do you use to organize your makeup?



## socaltrojan

This weekend, I have vowed to go through my makeup and throw out the stuff I never use.

How long does makeup last?  I have some eye shadows and lip glosses for a while, no idea when I got them.  How do I know if they have gone bad?

I have a really nice closet in my bathroom that has a lot of shelves.  So I am thinking I am going to arrange my products on the shelves.

Does anyone have any recommendations for containers and other organizational items I can use to transform my makeup and skincare closet?


----------



## Couture Dreams

i would recommend a train case for your makeup. so everything is in on place. with putting things on the self you will notice that everything will get messy again. 

i dont think makeup goes bad. but with things like foundation and concealer.. they dont work are wonderfully after a long period of time.


----------



## purly

I got a dressing table from Ikea that I put in our hallway:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80106502

It conveniently has one large drawer with four subsections (one for jewlery, one for foundations/blushes/skincare, one for color (lipstick, eye shadow, etc), and one for hair and nail stuff.

We mounted an old antique mirror on the wall behind the table.

I got an adjustable stool from Target that's the perfect height to tuck underneath it or be pulled out and used as a seat:
http://www.target.com/Elise-Adjusta...TF8&index=target&rh=k:adjustable stool&page=1

The best part is that the entire setup cost only $200 and hides all my beauty stuff perfectly. It just looks like a hallway table. I'm planning to find a vase or something at a yard sale and keep flowers on the table top in front of the mirror.


----------



## blue996

I use a train case from Sephora.  It's great because everything is in one place and organized.


----------



## itsnicole

blue996 said:


> I use a train case from Sephora.  It's great because everything is in one place and organized.



Same here.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't really wear makeup so I have a LV pouchette to keep my mascara, and lipgloss in. I don't know if makeup ever goes bad but you are supposed to change it because everytime you use it, you are transferring germs.


----------



## Wildflower

I have a closet in my bathroom next to the sink with nice shelves. I think it was supposed to be a linen closet but I use something else for that purpose.

I keep ALL my beauty supplies in the closet and I have four sets of plastic drawers that organizes everything. They look like this only they're a little bigger and there are four of them:






I have two sets of drawers on a shelf, so two shelves are devoted only to makeup. Some of the drawers have another plastic insert in them to hold more. I bought a plastic craft box and removed the lid to hold various pots -- especially my BE shadows. 

It works for me!


----------



## VPT

I used to have a train case, now I've upgraded to a Plano tackle box!!! Plano holds them better IMO, and they're much easier to clean.


----------



## Kansashalo

Keep the ideas coming!  I was just thinking about this today while at Target.  Right now, my make-up is in one container and my liners/brushes (because of the length) are in another.  I would love to have something that would allow the two to live together in harmony. :=)


----------



## cristalena56

Wildflower said:


> I have a closet in my bathroom next to the sink with nice shelves. I think it was supposed to be a linen closet but I use something else for that purpose.
> 
> I keep ALL my beauty supplies in the closet and I have four sets of plastic drawers that organizes everything. They look like this only they're a little bigger and there are four of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two sets of drawers on a shelf, so two shelves are devoted only to makeup. Some of the drawers have another plastic insert in them to hold more. I bought a plastic craft box and removed the lid to hold various pots -- especially my BE shadows.
> 
> It works for me!


 i  have one of these too!  top shelf i have lipglosses,lipsticks, 2nd shelf-eye shadows, liners, eye shadow crayons, mascara...., 3rd shelf-foundation, brushes, powder, that type of stuff  my favorites though i have in my jc cosmetic bag  on top of my organizer i got this coca cola thing that had 3 separate sections i put my nail polishes in 2 sections, the other has hair accesories


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I have the makeup I carry with me in a Dooney cosmetic bag.  I also have a Caboodles box full of extras like brow shaping wax strips, body shimmer, MAC Fix+, and makeup remover.  All of my nail stuff (which is the biggest part of my beauty collection) is in a larger Caboodles train case.  I have this one in black lace with black faux leather trim:  

http://www.amazon.com/Caboodles-Rock-Star-Cosmetic-Organizer/dp/B0013BK4QK


----------



## invadersads

i have most of my stuff in an acrylic vanity top organizer i got at bed bath and beyond. i also use one of those small plastic drawers someone also mentioned. as far as when makeup expires, most makeup have a little symbol on the back that looks like an open jar and says thinks like 6m or 24m thats the recommended length of time they think you should keep it once it's opened.
this is also a basic idea on everything someone posted on spektra



Liquid Foundation, 3-6 months (Cream foundation can last 4-6 months)
Foundation in a bottle should last 3-6 months
Wide mouthed jars can expose the product to more air and should be tossed sooner. You'll know it's time to purchase a new bottle, when the ingredients begin to settle or separate, the texture thickens or thins, or the smell changes.
Concealer, 6-8 months
Powders, 1 year
Pressed powder, eye-shadows, blush, 2-3 years
Mascara, 3 months 
You should never keep mascara for any longer than 3 months (air pushes bacteria back into the tube). Never "pump" your mascara.
Lip gloss &amp; Lipstick, 1 year
Eye/Lip Pencils, 1 year 
Eye and lip pencils should last 1 year or more, but you should sharpen pencils at least once a week to prevent bacteria from being transferred to your eye area. You'll know the product has gone bad if it dries or crumbles.
Facial Cleansers &amp; Moisturizers, 6 months
Facial Toners, 1 year
Natural Cosmetics, 6 months 
("all-natural body washes", etc.)
i think this is all just a recommendation, some things can last longer or even expire sooner depending on how they're taken care of.


----------



## omgblonde

I used to have a traincase, but I have way too much makeup & it doesn't all fit in there. Now I have a shelf where I have a few little 3 draw things like the ones Wildflower posted. I keep my individual eyeshadows, lipsticks, lipglosses & mascara/eyeliner etc in them. Then I have my blushes, eye palletes etc stacked on the shelf. I find it much easier to get at everything now than I did when I had everything in a train case. I'll try take a pic later!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Great thread!  I need to invest in something as right now my MAC shadows are taking up most of the surface of my dresser along with jewelry boxes...and I haven't depotted yet!

Right now I have a few LV and Coach pochettes I use for makeup...one for mascara and liner, one for lip stuff and one for eyeshadows (which is now overflowing).  

I also have a few metal mesh cubes in a top dresser drawer where I keep stuff that I want to stay cool, such as primer, foundation and concealer.


----------



## kaeleigh

I use a metal silverware organizer in the drawer of my vanity, and small metal trays in all my drawers in the bathroom
Here are some more ideas http://www.organizeit.com/cosmetic.asp?t=4&rtnFile=vanity&rtnDisplay=Vanity%20Organizers


----------



## cristalena56

somebody in another thread showed that she used this.. http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?view=2&app=detail&params=item^H01970,frames^y,from^se,cm_scid^isrc,cm_ssi^Item:%20H01970&cm_re=PAGE-_-SEARCH-_-H01970


----------



## purly

cristalena56 said:


> somebody in another thread showed that she used this.. http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?view=2&app=detail&params=item^H01970,frames^y,from^se,cm_scid^isrc,cm_ssi^Item:%20H01970&cm_re=PAGE-_-SEARCH-_-H01970



That looks like a really great little organizer.






Much cheaper too than the Smythson of Bond St one that's $2400:


----------



## cristalena56

$2400  the qvc one looks better in my opinion and wayyyyyyyyyyyyy cheaper haha


----------



## socaltrojan

These cases are nice, but I don't think they would fit all of my makeup! :shame:

 I would have to get multiples and that would get pricey.  

I do like the little plastic drawers, maybe I will go to target and check them out.  I figure they are pretty cheap, so I could buy a bunch.


----------



## Miyoshi637

I use paper holders you would use on a desk. and 2 smaller one's for my brush's. The brush's on the left I use all the time and the one's on the right, every once in a while.

They stack super easy and fit on my shelf in the bathroom cabinet.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I have the makeup I carry with me in a Dooney cosmetic bag.  I also have a Caboodles box full of extras like brow shaping wax strips, body shimmer, MAC Fix+, and makeup remover.  All of my nail stuff (which is the biggest part of my beauty collection) is in a larger Caboodles train case.  I have this one in black lace with black faux leather trim:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Caboodles-Rock-Star-Cosmetic-Organizer/dp/B0013BK4QK



I have this too but in pink. All my daily make up is in my coach cosmetic case & the rest is in the caboodle.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Right now all of my makeup and brushes are in a Caboodles train case and 3 Vera Bradley cosmetic cases (1 medium, 1 small, and a brush/pencil case).  I need to go to Target today so I may look into those little drawer things...I would like to have everything in one place and be able to see all of it without digging through stuff.


----------



## socaltrojan

For those of you who have a caboodle:

Where are these caboodles located in stores?  

Are they in the beauty and cosmetic isles at walmart and target?


----------



## cristalena56

^cosmetic aisles


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^^ Yep, you can find them in the beauty department of Target next to all the other cosmetic cases and bags.  Some drugstores and Ulta also have Caboodles.


----------



## Geminiz06

very informative thread thanks!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Wildflower said:


> I have a closet in my bathroom next to the sink with nice shelves. I think it was supposed to be a linen closet but I use something else for that purpose.
> 
> I keep ALL my beauty supplies in the closet and I have four sets of plastic drawers that organizes everything. They look like this only they're a little bigger and there are four of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two sets of drawers on a shelf, so two shelves are devoted only to makeup. Some of the drawers have another plastic insert in them to hold more. I bought a plastic craft box and removed the lid to hold various pots -- especially my BE shadows.
> 
> It works for me!


 
I have that too! its great if you have alot of makeup. I finally got rid of alot of makeup I dont use and now just have an everday set in my caboodles box.


----------



## Cheryl

I have a vanity table with drawers that I use. I love it!


----------



## frostedcouture

I have a pink 3 drawer organizer on my counter. Holds my everyday makeup for easy access.
Top holds face makeup, lip products, etc. 
middle holds eye makeup
bottom holds bronzer, blush, powder, blotting sheets, primer, etc.

I have two cupboards underneath the sink that have shelves and there is TONS of makeup in there. My entire collection is in there, easy for me to reach.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Wildflower said:


> I have a closet in my bathroom next to the sink with nice shelves. I think it was supposed to be a linen closet but I use something else for that purpose.
> 
> I keep ALL my beauty supplies in the closet and I have four sets of plastic drawers that organizes everything. They look like this only they're a little bigger and there are four of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two sets of drawers on a shelf, so two shelves are devoted only to makeup. Some of the drawers have another plastic insert in them to hold more. I bought a plastic craft box and removed the lid to hold various pots -- especially my BE shadows.
> 
> It works for me!


 

I use this too. I have a larger one and a smaller one. I have a little area inside my closet, were it's stacked on top of my dresser.


----------



## ellacoach

Wildflower said:


> I have a closet in my bathroom next to the sink with nice shelves. I think it was supposed to be a linen closet but I use something else for that purpose.
> 
> I keep ALL my beauty supplies in the closet and I have four sets of plastic drawers that organizes everything. They look like this only they're a little bigger and there are four of them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two sets of drawers on a shelf, so two shelves are devoted only to makeup. Some of the drawers have another plastic insert in them to hold more. I bought a plastic craft box and removed the lid to hold various pots -- especially my BE shadows.
> 
> It works for me!


 
Where do you purchase these?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I have this too but in pink. All my daily make up is in my coach cosmetic case & the rest is in the caboodle.



I love the case.  When I bought it, I was totally torn between the one I got and the pink one.  I had to ask DBF for his opinion.  Naturally, he suggested black lace with black trim.  Here's a pic:


----------



## illinirdhd

I have one of these 3 drawer things too (I bought mine at Wal-Mart for $12).  My everyday makeup and moisturizers are in the bottom drawer, and all of my once-in-a-while stuff is in the other 2 drawers.  Then I have a cup sitting on top for brushes and mascara.  My perfumes and contact solution, etc sit on top of it, and my hairspray and other taller products are next to it on the bathroom counter.

Every morning, I pull out the bottom drawer, everything is right there.  And then I push it back in, and the counter looks organized, and it keeps my makeup from getting dust and hairspray all over it.  Hubby likes this setup much better than when I had everything scattered all over!


----------



## bebexirene

I have a train case from Sephora that I use.  For lotions, I keep them in a basket.


----------



## Wildflower

ellacoach said:


> Where do you purchase these?


 
I bought mine at Walmart -- they have various sizes, too.


----------



## cristalena56

i bought mine from walmart as well!


----------



## lavidacampus

right now i have all my make up organized according to how often i use it, when i would use it (going out, darker looks, etc.) and they're all in different make up bags. but hopefully when i move soon, i will buy those little plastic drawers from Walmart and reorganize my meager make up collection!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Applied Chaos Theory


----------



## purly

ShimmaPuff said:


> Applied Chaos Theory


----------



## lunatwinkle

I have a train case from Target that looks like a professional makeup artists' case.  I love it and it fits all my makeup and brushes. Of course, I don't have THAT much makeup, so I guess that's why it fits. 

But I highly recommend a train case or something portable so that you can easily move it around, if need be.


----------



## cuddle x bear

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I love the case.  When I bought it, I was totally torn between the one I got and the pink one.  I had to ask DBF for his opinion.  Naturally, he suggested black lace with black trim.  Here's a pic:



I have that same exact train case. I bought mine at Target for $20.00 and I LOVE it. especially how the trays stack and fold out to look like little steps. It holds EVERYTHING and I like that it has the elastic for brushes I'm just bummed that it only fits the small (eye, lip, etc) brushes not my face (foundation, power, blush, etc) brushes.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

^^ Yours must be a different model in the same faux leather/lace design, because mine doesn't have the elastic for brushes.  Mine just has four trays that come out like steps and a large open space in the bottom.


----------



## LouisLady

I bought a plastic shelf case thingy from Home Depot. Its huge & it works great.

I think its orig used for storing nails and lil gadgets.

It has lots of small compartments.

Maybe I'll snap a pic when I have time!


----------



## nickkyvintage

i just use a free make up bag i got with an issue of Marie Claire magazine!


----------



## cuddle x bear

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> ^^ Yours must be a different model in the same faux leather/lace design, because mine doesn't have the elastic for brushes.  Mine just has four trays that come out like steps and a large open space in the bottom.



really? because i checked both sizes and the small one (the one that i have) has small elastics and the big one has bigger elastics that can hold face brushes. when you open your case and put the two sides of the case down (before pulling the stacks out) they are attached to the sides. they're black elastics so they might be hard to see at first but i'm pretty sure they're there because i have the same black lace caboodles train case.


----------



## scarlett_2005

I really need to find a good train case. My make up is all over the place. It drives my DH crazy.


----------



## Purses

I used to have this neat straw basket and then my Prada make-up bag, but I just moved and I think I will be storing my make-up in this neet retro wide milk glass vase.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

cuddle x bear said:


> really? because i checked both sizes and the small one (the one that i have) has small elastics and the big one has bigger elastics that can hold face brushes. when you open your case and put the two sides of the case down (before pulling the stacks out) they are attached to the sides. they're black elastics so they might be hard to see at first but i'm pretty sure they're there because i have the same black lace caboodles train case.


Nope, no elastics.  To show you how my case opens, here's a pic:  







I think Caboodles used the black lace style on more than one type of case.  Either that, or they changed the way they make the cases.


----------



## Bag Lady 923

I have the same caboodles case but in silver metal(ish)... I use it to store my makeup and it works pretty well for me. I don't think mine has elastics either, I think only the larger cases¿


----------



## luvshopping90

Over the past few years my collection has grown by leaps and bounds and it is all over my bathroom and closet!  I would really love to have a place to put it on and organize it but that just doesn't seem to be realistic.  Does anyone share space with their mom or daughter?  I don't mind teaching my daughter how to use makeup (she is 14) and we share some stuff at times.  I just thought it might be easier if we had a common area for all the makeup that the boys didn't use.  I'm out of space and trying the think "outside the box" here.


----------



## socaltrojan

luvshopping90 said:


> Over the past few years my collection has grown by leaps and bounds and it is all over my bathroom and closet!  I would really love to have a place to put it on and organize it but that just doesn't seem to be realistic.  Does anyone share space with their mom or daughter?  I don't mind teaching my daughter how to use makeup (she is 14) and we share some stuff at times.  I just thought it might be easier if we had a common area for all the makeup that the boys didn't use.  I'm out of space and trying the think "outside the box" here.



I used to share makeup with my mother when I was really young.  If you want one area, maybe you could get a vanity table and chair set and place that in a room that the both of you use.  That way everything would be in one spot and you could both go in and use what you needed.

My other suggestion would be in you have like a closest in one of your bathrooms.  Maybe you could get baskets or the drawer sets that are pictured in this thread to store your makeup. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## PrincessMe

heres some draws at bought..i love them!!
i dont remember the name of the store though...








 and these little jars for xtra long brushes





i also found this ..i think its for shoes..but i put all my extra products in it


----------



## Lanier

Sephora traincase - I've had it forever and it's still one of the best purchases I've made! Here's a picture of mine:


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Lanier said:


> Sephora traincase - I've had it forever and it's still one of the best purchases I've made! Here's a picture of mine:



wow it's so organized. I feel like I abuse my makeup now, I just toss it back into the case:shame:

Armcandyluvr-my case is similar to yours but mine only has the "little stairs" on one side & I paid $30.00 for mine @ BJs.


----------



## cuddle x bear

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Nope, no elastics. I think Caboodles used the black lace style on more than one type of case.  Either that, or they changed the way they make the cases.



ooh maybe they did then. this is what mine with the elastics looks like:













First is with everything stacked, the second is when the trays are pulled
out, and the third is a close up of the elastics holding 2 eye brushes.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I have the same urban decay shadow box & love it! Peace matches my turquoise carly so well.  My tray pulls out the opposite sides (long way) the elastic brush holders would be nice & usefulAre they on both sides & do you have 6 pull out trays?


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

There are TONS of make organization vids on youtube. They're fun to watch.


----------



## frostedcouture

Lanier said:


> Sephora traincase - I've had it forever and it's still one of the best purchases I've made! Here's a picture of mine:


I love this! You are super organized! 
Love the NARS you got there, great collection!!!  Plus I see NARS lipgloss and lipstick (love NARS lipstick btw).  Chanel palettes, Chanel glossimers, Stila lip glazes..hehe I'm drooling over your stuff  Thanks for sharing your train case.  it!


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Lanier said:


> Sephora traincase - I've had it forever and it's still one of the best purchases I've made! Here's a picture of mine:


 

This is SO what I need, but I've always been too cheap to buy it.


----------



## Kenia

Lanier said:


> Sephora traincase - I've had it forever and it's still one of the best purchases I've made! Here's a picture of mine:


 
 I love that your so organized. I'm like that as well, but I use a caboodles (much cheaper than this beauty). I feel like I'm being nosey trying to see everything in here! What is the color of the first glossimer (next to the YSL?) TIA!


----------



## mcb100

I really need to find a good makeup organizer or something. I found that the only types of makeup I can really keep well in drawers (without it rolling over and all that) is MAC eyeshadow and nail polish. The problem for me with makeup bags, is that you have to dig through it to finally find the one product you're looking for.


----------



## savhgirly

cuddle x bear said:


> ooh maybe they did then. this is what mine with the elastics looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First is with everything stacked, the second is when the trays are pulled
> out, and the third is a close up of the elastics holding 2 eye brushes.


LOL I have all the same stuff as you I love my urban decay eyeshadow case like urs and the essence of beauty makeup brushes


----------



## preppieblonde

Professional makeup traincase.


----------



## cuddle x bear

Pursefanatic85 said:


> I have the same urban decay shadow box & love it! Peace matches my turquoise carly so well.  My tray pulls out the opposite sides (long way) the elastic brush holders would be nice & usefulAre they on both sides & do you have 6 pull out trays?



Peace is my favorite on that pallete! Yeah the elastics are handy and they are on both sides. I was in the process of washing all my brushes that's why the other side (pic 2) was empty and pic 3 showed it holding my 2 essence of beauty brushes. I don't have the 6 pull out tray one. It's 4 on each side so 8 total with the large space on the bottom.


----------



## brianne1114

I use a traincase for some stuff, the rest is in sterilite drawers.


----------



## TheImportersWife

This is what I keep my makeup in. I also have an organizer/roll for my brushes.


----------



## Lanier

Thanks *Pursefanatic85*, *Frostedcouture*,* SpoiledRotten22*, and *Kenia*, ya'll are too sweet! :shame:

*Kenia*, the red Chanel glossimer next to the mascara is Spark - it's one of my favs!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

cuddle x bear said:


> Peace is my favorite on that pallete! Yeah the elastics are handy and they are on both sides. I was in the process of washing all my brushes that's why the other side (pic 2) was empty and pic 3 showed it holding my 2 essence of beauty brushes. I don't have the 6 pull out tray one. It's 4 on each side so 8 total with the large space on the bottom.



dang! Eight? I think i _need_ to upgrade.


----------



## socaltrojan

cuddle x bear said:


> Peace is my favorite on that pallete! Yeah the elastics are handy and they are on both sides. I was in the process of washing all my brushes that's why the other side (pic 2) was empty and pic 3 showed it holding my 2 essence of beauty brushes. I don't have the 6 pull out tray one. It's 4 on each side so 8 total with the large space on the bottom.



I like your case and the elastics!  What model is your case?  I went to walmart looking for it but they only had a regular silver one for $35.


----------



## cuddle x bear

Thanks. I got mine at target. It's the caboodles train case and it came in black, the black lace, and silver. I got the smaller case for $20 or $25 (I can't remember exactly) with the square trays but there is a bigger one (in the $30+ range I think) with longer rectangular trays. HTH!


----------



## Minnie

ugh I need to be more organized
but I just can't find whats most comfortable for me!


----------



## MissTiss

Here's what I use. All under the sink.


----------



## jc2239

^^ i have a very similar storage system, only it's 6 of the same size, and my makeup's just dumped inside rather than neatly place face up .  but they are organized by type of product!


----------



## glowy

I use a three drawer set with a flip top that I found at Staples. It's very similar to the pictures already posted. I use one drawer for eyes, one for cheeks, and the other for face. The flip top is where I put the everyday essentials such as mascara, eyeliner, and EM foundation.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I use clear arylic containers from Muji. I have a very small little box of drawers which I put lipsticks, blushers and eyeshadows in. Then sitting on top of that is a small tray with dividers, in which I put foundations, concealers, eyeliners etc in. Then I've got a taller container (like a pencil container, but clear) beside that in which I put all my brushes.

All this takes up only a small amount of space on my dressing table - I love it! Everything is accessible and I can see what I've got at a glance (and also see what I haven't been using!) And Muji stuff is pretty cheap, as an added bonus!
Everything is organised in a very minimalist fashion and it looks really good!


----------



## Franny210

organizing my make-up is a impossible.. but here's my set up:


----------



## LVLover2008

Franny210, where did you get that vanity? I love it!


----------



## Franny210

the vanity is from target.. it use to have a matching stool
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...-0786566?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B0007T307O
it's really cute.. but very flimsy

and the mirror, lights, and cabinet are from ikea


----------



## MJDaisy

i have a ralph lauren make up bag (it's not a train case)...i like it, it's quite spacious.


----------



## MJDaisy

omg fanny i just saw your pics! i love your little vanity area, it's so girly!!! loveee it


----------



## pinknyanko

my room is like sephora... so i need to use this massive cabinet.... if you would like to see the contents... i can post that as well... but it might make some people think i am nuts. =P

there are actually frosted glass doors for this cabinet, but i had them taken off for this pic.


----------



## pinknyanko

i just want to say you are awesome... since you have nixie cosmetics. =)



cuddle x bear said:


> ooh maybe they did then. this is what mine with the elastics looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First is with everything stacked, the second is when the trays are pulled
> out, and the third is a close up of the elastics holding 2 eye brushes.


----------



## pink princess

pinknyanko said:


> my room is like sephora... so i need to use this massive cabinet.... if you would like to see the contents... i can post that as well... but it might make some people think i am nuts. =P
> 
> there are actually frosted glass doors for this cabinet, but i had them taken off for this pic.




How fab, I love your cabinet  

I feel inspired to go and sort my make up out now

I have a pink train case, but in the UK they cost a fortune for a decent size (approx 120 USD dollars). US ladies are so lucky not only do you have sephora but also reasonable priced make up cases 

I want another one now for my collection of nail polishes!!!


----------



## pink princess

Franny210 said:


> organizing my make-up is a impossible.. but here's my set up:




Franny: I love your make up area, it is fab!!


----------



## Mishka33

purly said:


> I got a dressing table from Ikea that I put in our hallway:
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80106502
> 
> It conveniently has one large drawer with four subsections (one for jewlery, one for foundations/blushes/skincare, one for color (lipstick, eye shadow, etc), and one for hair and nail stuff.
> 
> We mounted an old antique mirror on the wall behind the table.
> 
> I got an adjustable stool from Target that's the perfect height to tuck underneath it or be pulled out and used as a seat:
> http://www.target.com/Elise-Adjusta...TF8&index=target&rh=k:adjustable stool&page=1
> 
> The best part is that the entire setup cost only $200 and hides all my beauty stuff perfectly. It just looks like a hallway table. I'm planning to find a vase or something at a yard sale and keep flowers on the table top in front of the mirror.




I have that too. The freaky thing is we also mounted a old antique mirror on our wall!  I love it.. I should take a pic of it and show yall. ) I use baskets in  there so it doesn't get dirty.


----------



## Mishka33

Ohhh Frannny! I love your vanity! alll nice and neat!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Franny, I love your set-up!

I store my makeup in a vanity drawer in the bathroom. I use divided trays I got at the Container Store. 
Nail polish is stored in this mirrored case, looks pretty on my dresser!


----------



## cheburashka

pinknyanko said:


> my room is like sephora... so i need to use this massive cabinet.... if you would like to see the contents... i can post that as well... but it might make some people think i am nuts. =P
> 
> there are actually frosted glass doors for this cabinet, but i had them taken off for this pic.




May I ask where did you get those pretty purple drawers that are on the right side of the 3rd shelf ?


----------



## keks

Lanier said:


> Sephora traincase - I've had it forever and it's still one of the best purchases I've made! Here's a picture of mine:




I'm going to Sephora tomorrow and I hope they have some in stock!! At least I hope they have the same things here in France as in the US!
It looks so fabulous organized!!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

cheburashka said:


> May I ask where did you get those pretty purple drawers that are on the right side of the 3rd shelf ?



Hi, I'm not pinknyanko, but i have the same drawers. I got them from Target, they also have them in fuchsia pink as well. HTH


----------



## pink princess

After reading this post I was inspired to sort out my make up etc and take some pictures 

These giant pink drawers store all my big things like hair styling accessories  perfume, larger make up sets  










Then here is my nail colour collection (just part of it!) 








and finally my make up train case with most of my make up


----------



## Odette

I use a white plastic clear tackle-type box.  It doesn't hold a ton but it keeps me from keeping the makeup I don't use.


----------



## Dawn

I use a bunch of these. One is on the countertop and two are under the counter for the stuff I don't use every day.


----------



## cammy1

pink princess I love how u have arranged your collection- I am inspired to buy alot more make up now!


----------



## socaltrojan

it'sanaddiction said:


> Franny, I love your set-up!
> 
> I store my makeup in a vanity drawer in the bathroom. I use divided trays I got at the Container Store.
> Nail polish is stored in this mirrored case, looks pretty on my dresser!



That is such a pretty box to store your nail polish in!  

LOL I still haven't found a good way to organize my makeup!  I have way to much for train cases.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Thank you


----------



## LouisLady

when this thread first started, i posted somewhere saying that i would snap a pic if i felt like it. lol 

here it goes.

u can find this @ home depot!!!!


works great for me! lots of compartments for certain items. not all of the drawers are filled though. i have another cabinet in my bathroom with small baskets filled with other items i use daily for quicker finding!


----------



## daffie

^^ I love those. I might have to go to Home Depot today!


----------



## jane

I use my Louis Vuitton drawer boxes  I have made a little "chest" out of them.

I use another LV hard-box (probably for a pochette) to store all my nail polishes.


----------



## LouisLady

daffie said:


> ^^ I love those. I might have to go to Home Depot today!


 

 i saw it one day @ home depot & thought it was the perfect solution.

however i kinda didnt like the grey color but got use to it by now.


----------



## niseixtenshi

Old school CABOODLES!


----------



## Purses

jane said:


> I use my Louis Vuitton drawer boxes  I have made a little "chest" out of them.
> 
> I use another LV hard-box (probably for a pochette) to store all my nail polishes.



Can we see pictures?


----------



## dreamcherry

jane said:


> I use another LV hard-box (probably for a pochette) to store all my nail polishes.



That's a great idea... I should do that, too!!


----------



## jane

Purses said:


> Can we see pictures?



I just started a thread with pics last night...


----------



## pinky_ohana

Sephora Train Case is $39 right now online.

Search SALE on the website and it should come up.
The cute Daisey Marc Jacobs Case is like $25 now.


----------



## grammyr

I put everything in a drawer in my vanity, using the plastic divders made for cosmetics.  Howerver, if I had room, I'd buy the cosmetic holder from qvc (I think it's by Lori Grenier)  I think it sells for about $60.


----------



## CoachJunkie1908

I have a pink Kaboodle that does a great job.  I also have an old Coach Chunky Case in good condition that I use as a makeup bag.


----------



## socaltrojan

I finally sat down and organized my beauty closet this past weekend.

So after all this time, I can finally contribute to the thread I started so long ago!

I have so much stuff that a train case wouldn't do so I organized everything in my closet using baskets, drawers, and containers.

I will take pics tomorrow and hopefully post then!


----------



## iheartshoes

Here's some info I found on make up expiration from CBS. 

Cosmetics: 

Liquid Foundation, 3-6 months (Cream foundation can last 4-6 months) 

Foundation in a bottle should last 3-6 months, but wide mouthed jars can expose the product to more air and should be tossed sooner. You'll know it's time to purchase a new bottle, when the ingredients begin to settle or separate, the texture thickens or thins, or the smell changes. 

Concealer, 6-8 months 

Powders, 1 year 

Pressed powder, eye-shadows, blush 

Mascara, 3 months 

You should never keep mascara for any longer than 3 months (air pushes bacteria back into the tube). Never "pump" your mascara. 

Lip gloss & Lipstick, 1 year 

Eye/Lip Pencils, 1 year 

Eye and lip pencils should last 1 year or more, but you should sharpen pencils at least once a week to prevent bacteria from being transferred to your eye area. You'll know the product has gone bad if it dries or crumbles. 

Skincare 

Facial Cleansers & Moisturizers, 6 months 

Facial Toners, 1 year 

Natural Cosmetics, 6 months ("all-natural body washes", etc.) 

Among other cosmetics that are likely to have an unusually short shelf life are "all natural" products that contain plant-derived ingredients (which are conducive to bacterial growth), or products with no preservatives. 

Brushes And Tools 

Oils and bacteria get trapped in the bristles of the brushes. Wash natural-bristled brushes once a month, and synthetic brushes three to four times a month. Lay the brushes flat to dry so that the bristles don't break, and to maintain the shape of the brushes. There are brush cleansers out there, but you can also use mild soap. You may also use baby shampoo to wash your brushes. 

Cosmetic makeup sponges are disposable tools. Wash after every use. Toss within 1 month, or when the sponge begins to tear.


----------



## piperlu

*This is what I use.  My sister bought me this last year.  It's a make up organizer from Lori Greiner on QVC.  I think it comes in a couple of colors.  It really helps me stay organized.  I didn't take a picture of my vanity drawer where the rest of the stuff is.  LOL   *


----------



## luvbags3




----------



## luvbags3

the makeup I use everyday


----------



## luvbags3

Last but not least my favorite of all my Chanel lip organizer


----------



## lolitakali

I have a stainless steel train case... a pretty big one for my collections.


----------



## Sternchen

Right now, nothing...I desperately want a kaboodle type thing!


----------



## mcb100

Do you guys think train cases are good for makeup or no? I need a good organization way for makeup. The thing that I used to keep my makeup in broke...and now i just threw everything in a tiny drawer, and it is so unorganized


----------



## Momfour

Yesterday I went to the Plano Moulding Factory outlet in Plano Illinois (They make cabbodles),  They have a ware house of dirt cheap containers in every shape and size.  I went to buy a bigger cabbodle, but ended up with a 3 drawer tackle box, because it gives my collection room to grow and it doesn't take up as much room when open as a pofessional make up case.  The great part is it cost $5!


----------



## missmustard

I have a small Caboodles box, and a set of plastic drawers like someone else posted here before. I also have two large sets of those drawers to hold bigger stuff, like shampoo, face masks, etc.


----------



## Demosthenes

mcb100 said:


> Do you guys think train cases are good for makeup or no? I need a good organization way for makeup. The thing that I used to keep my makeup in broke...and now i just threw everything in a tiny drawer, and it is so unorganized


 
They work in a pinch, but I use them mainly for travel.  I like my makeup more accessible to me, and traincases are bulky and difficult to sort through.  It all depends on the size of your makeup stash and personal preference though.


----------



## godsavechanel

i really need to find some way of organizing my makeup, right now its stored in the drawers of my bathroom, kind of a mess


----------



## Janos614

I went to Muji (LOVE that store) and got three clear plastic stackable drawers that I use. One is for eyeshadows, the other for misc. stuff and the last is for powders and pencils. Best system I've ever had!


----------



## Miss Sooky

I have a large metal makeup artist case that has a series of drawers and compartments which open so you can see everything. I got it from HQhair.com years ago and it has been a great workhorse. I decant items to carry in a small cosmetic pouch for daytime touch ups and have a waterproof cosmetic case for travelling.


----------



## Odette

I bought a pink train case from Caboodles and it definitely holds all my makeup.  I have a section for brushes/tools, a section for eyeshadow pots, a section for eyeliner/mascara/lipliners, a section for lipsticks/glosses, and the bottom section holds all my palettes and other odds/ends.  Works for me!


----------



## BagLadie

I have a drawer filled with makeup that I don't always use.  The stuff I use every day is in a small cosmetic bag on the counter by my sink/mirror.  And I carry an even smaller cosmetic bag in my purse for touchups.


----------



## chris7891

I use a Bobbi Brown train case that I picked up last Christmas time.


----------



## tmc089

Hey everyone!! I did a search and found a thread that was a few years old, so I figured it was okay to start a new one. I'd love to see everyone's makeup collections/ how they're organized/ where you keep it in general. I'll start off with my traincase from Sephora I got a few years back:






















Then my little hair/makeup "desk":


----------



## jane

I keep my makeup in Louis Vuitton drawer boxes.
















Yes they are all glued together.


----------



## jane

Those pics are old -- I now have a lovely small-but-tall coffee cup I got at the Van Gogh museum in Amsterdam sitting on top of one of the drawers, which contains all my brushes.


----------



## tmc089

Oooh I love those!! They're so sleek looking!!


----------



## claireZk

Vanity:





What's inside the drawers:




















I have a wheeled storage thing that's not pictured (I don't really use anything in it), and of course there's been some new additions since these pics were taken


----------



## tmc089

I'm so jealous of your lip product collection!!!


----------



## renie

I have a pink train case for all of my non-BE makeup and lipstick - along with that 4 sterilite drawers in our tiny bathroom (3 hold e/s and the other holds all the foundation/blush/radiance - yes I have a sickness)  As soon as we get a house I'll have a proper vanity.
I don't have the cases on top of them anymore.


----------



## lambiepie

Here is mine! We are in the proccess of re-doing our bedroom so everything isn't as organized as I would like it to be... yet! I keep finding makeup in different places! lol.

It's a tool box that I had designed....Top shelf is nail polishes and stuff I use daily mostly...






First drawer is hair stuff....


----------



## lambiepie

Last drawer is makeup makeup makeup!!!! lol. Not all of it is pictured though..


----------



## lambiepie




----------



## QueenOfDa702

^^^A TOOL box?!?!?!?! What a freakin' genius idea!!!! Im sooo stealing that idea! lol



My makeup doesnt hold a candle to the collections here. I will take a picture of it eventually for you all to see (maybe Ill wait 'till I get a tool box!)...

ETA: LOVE the LV boxes!!!


----------



## lambiepie

This is my fave!! Saving it for my HK MAC collection!!


----------



## renie

Lowe's use to sell wooden tool chests during the holidays - I didn't get one last year and they never came out with them this year.  They were REALLY very nice with felt on the inside too.


----------



## angellisa

i have a similar train case as your one tricia, mine was from sephora as well. it is great, but not nearly big enough. i have tons of cosmetic bags with extra makeup in it.....and i just did a clean out this past weekend and threw away a ton of old makeup. i can't buy anything anymore. lol. simply because i have no room!

i keep my nail polishes (the ones I use most frequently) in a small basket. the others are kept in a traveling case under my bathroom sink.

i keep my brushes in a cosmetics pouch. i am thinking of buying a brush holder, similar to the hello kitty one coming out, not nothing super fancy.


----------



## lambiepie

I really like how your's are arranged angelisa! It's all so neat! That's what my goal is. To get all of it together neatly. lol. If I ever finish cleaning!


----------



## choozen1ne

I have two baskets like this that hold MAC eyeshadow - I think it has about 75 shadows in there and the basket hold my blushes and quads , I have a more MAC in other containers and the lip glosses are a little too messy to show right now 










I am sure some people have seen these but I will post them again , my nail polish collection which I store on a old sunglasses rack a family friend ( who was a nail tech ) gave me - this is a glimpse , the tower has four sides 3 of which are full 





OPI^ Essie


----------



## tmc089

^^ Damn, that's impressive!!!

Angelisa- you need to have a serious depotting party!! You have noooo idea how much space it saves. I only have like 8 MAC shadows and I was amazed at the difference. I know that Coastal Scents has cheaper palettes that fit MAC shadows...not to enable or anything...


----------



## elizat

Wow at that nail polish collection!

I am so impressed w/ everyone's organization. I have two drawers in the bathroom that are an absolute mess... My bathroom is not that large, so I have never gotten any type of organizer b/c I don't want to take up counter space. It makes it hard to find things though.


----------



## shakti29

Wow! I love all these ideas...especially the tool box and the LV cases!

I was just laughing to myself looking at these, and DH says "What are you laughing at" and I say "I'm looking at pictures of where people put their make-up" and he says "Where else would they put it but on their face??". 

I am still laughing.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

shakti29 said:


> Wow! I love all these ideas...especially the tool box and the LV cases!
> 
> I was just laughing to myself looking at these, and DH says "What are you laughing at" and I say "I'm looking at pictures of where people put their make-up" and he says *"Where else would they put it but on their face??". *
> 
> I am still laughing.



 that is too funny!


----------



## tmc089

Boys


----------



## Michie757

I was going to post a picture....but I dont have as much make-up as you ladies! Oh boy I guess I have to catch up lol


----------



## tmc089

I wanna see!! It looks like I have alot...but I really don't lol. Maybe you can inspire some organization skills for us!


----------



## claireZk

tmc089 said:


> I'm so jealous of your lip product collection!!!


Who, me??  Thanks! :shame:

Are you still jealous after seeing everyone else's collections? lol


----------



## LOREBUNDE

great ideas!  I can't believe the makeup that you guys have.  I have all of two eyeshadow quads, one blush that I've been using for years, 1 mascara, and a few lipsticks.  I guess I really have to go shopping.


----------



## tmc089

Lol, Claire! I want to have a huge makeup party with everyone here!


----------



## imashopaholic

choozen1ne said:


> I am sure some people have seen these but I will post them again , my nail polish collection which I store on a old sunglasses rack a family friend ( who was a nail tech ) gave me - this is a glimpse , the tower has four sides 3 of which are full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI^ Essie


 
WOW!!


----------



## michie

My IKEA MALM Vanity 





















I also have potted shadows, lip products, eyeliners, etc...on top in the beakers next to the dolls and in the square organizer on the left of the table.


----------



## claireZk

tmc089 said:


> Lol, Claire! I want to have a huge makeup party with everyone here!


Me too!  Where's Jen?  I want to see her collection!!


----------



## sweetlove

I just threw all of my make-up into an old shoe box. I'm working on reducing my collection a lot since I have too much that I never use, but after that I'll be renewing everything at Mac


----------



## BagsRmyLife

choozen1ne said:


> I have two baskets like this that hold MAC eyeshadow - I think it has about 75 shadows in there and the basket hold my blushes and quads , I have a more MAC in other containers and the lip glosses are a little too messy to show right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure some people have seen these but I will post them again , my nail polish collection which I store on a old sunglasses rack a family friend ( who was a nail tech ) gave me - this is a glimpse , the tower has four sides 3 of which are full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI^ Essie




WOW! You can open up your own little nail salon or have a lot of mani-pedi parties!!


----------



## angellisa

lambiepie said:


> I really like how your's are arranged angelisa! It's all so neat! That's what my goal is. To get all of it together neatly. lol. If I ever finish cleaning!



thanks!  it isn't as organized as it use to be. i had them all divided into sections- 2 trays for e/s, the top had lips, mascara, and liner, and the bottom had separate sections for foundation, powers, and blush.

i have too many pigments and everything else that the bottom got a little disorganized. but, i must say, this train case has been a LIFESAFER! 

i need to buy something for all of my brushes. anyone have suggestions?


----------



## tmc089

I keep mine in cups filled with pearls...which you probably saw...to keep them up straight. BF's mom has this wicked sweet thing from K Mart I think. I'll take a pic of it later tonight when I see her.


----------



## shakti29

OK, after seeing everyone's collection, I think I need to buy more!

Brushes, foundation, powder in a basket on top of two drawer thingys from Target:





Drawers:








Wall shelf and baskets stuck to bathroom mirror:








And some cute cards given to me by my best friends, showing us as old ladies hung in my vanity area :


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

Trying something new with mine...will have to take pics and post...


----------



## tmc089

I love your area Shakti!! That Target organize might've been the thing I was talking about earlier... the one BF's mom has isn't wicker, just plasticy stuff and it's black. But the same concept! I want one lol.

We'll be waiting Spoiled!


----------



## goashleygo

Oh a lot of you have really creative/cute ways of storing your makeup! I'm getting ideas  Well this is my homemade ''mac counter''.. everything else just gets sorta shoved in a drawer in my bathroom


----------



## luvbags3

here is my makeup


----------



## luvbags3

some more storage pics






























that's all, although my boyfriend says it's too much!


----------



## Demosthenes

^I love your storage containers in your first pic! I think I need to get one of those for my nail polish. Where did you get it from?


----------



## luvbags3

The beige containers that come in different sizes are from big lots. Love them, had to return for more and a great price.


----------



## Cheryl

What a fun thread!! I love how everyone stores their MU, Ill have to post pics of my vanity soon =D


----------



## Sternchen

Mine is basically just thrown all into a little basket...I need a small storage drawers, but I can't find any that are small enough to fit on my bathroom shelf!!


----------



## shakti29

*goashleygo* ~ that is really cute!

*luvbags3*  ~ WOW girl! You have ALOT of makeup!!!!!!!!! I am in awe!


----------



## tmc089

Luvbags...if you wake up in the middle of the night to some random girl going through and playing with all of your makeup...it's me  I love your collection!!


----------



## ChristyR143

luvbags, your makeup collection is 

I absolutely LOVE seeing everyone else's collections and how they are stored.


----------



## barbie_slayer

I love everyone's ideas!  I used to keep my make-up in a sephora train case but I recently (this week ) made my own vanity.  I will post pics once everything is all organized and complete.


----------



## pmburk

I love seeing everyone's setups! I'm really impressed - I thought I had a ton of makeup! 

I'll have to take pics. Right now I keep my polishes on a shelf in my medicine cabinet. My "stuff I wear every day" makeup is in a Target cosmetic bag on the bathroom counter. I like to be able to just grab my bag and go if we're leaving town or something.

My "extra" stuff - things I either don't wear every day, or backup items - I keep in 3 makeup bags in a bathroom drawer. I keep my other nail items - whitening pencils, buffing cream, files, cuticle oil, etc., in another makeup bag in the same drawer.


----------



## luvbags3

Thank you all, it has grown alot more lately thanks to all you girls who always find great items. 




tmc089 said:


> Luvbags...if you wake up in the middle of the night to some random girl going through and playing with all of your makeup...it's me  I love your collection!!


 
No problem, it would be fun. Sleepover!!!


----------



## tmc089

Hahaha yayyy!


----------



## Sophia1025

I love seeing storage areas.  I have two plastic drawer sets I bought at Walmart so I can slowly fill them all up.


----------



## piperlu

Here is mine.


----------



## piperlu




----------



## piperlu

Here it is closed up.


----------



## tatertot

This is such a fun thread! I love seeing every ones storage ideas and OMG some of your collections are amazing. I'm inspired now, off to take pics.

Luv~ I would kill for your lip gloss collection.


----------



## aquablueness

*jane-* love your idea! that's so genius of you.
*lambie*- the toolbox idea is genius of you too!!


----------



## tatertot

*Finally snapped some pics (and managed to sort things through a bit). The first is just an inside shot of my train case w/ the fold open drawers and deep well. The second case is my daily make-up or things I use most often and is a Marc Jacobs case from Sephora.*


----------



## PushPa

soooo i'm actually going to be a bit embarrassed...but i do clean stuff out every couple of weeks and i give a tons of  stuff away to friends and fam on a regular basis...












*^^^i sit on the floor while i do my makeup and i use those face towels to get the excess of my brushes lol i know ghetto
*


----------



## PushPa




----------



## PushPa

well i do work for mac but i can honestly say that i have given away over 1/2 of my makeup that i've gotten over the years....i must say i love lipglosses and lipsticks


----------



## luvbags3

Pushpa  love everything you have Miss Mac


----------



## Demosthenes

*PushPa*, you have the best collection ever!  I always wondered, do you guys get a set of makeup brushes gratis when you first start working there?  I see lots of the MA's with personalized brushes, so I know they didn't have to give them back- do you have to buy them all or are they gratis?


----------



## PushPa

*demosthenes>>>* all my brushes i've bought...the brushes that ma's use on counter belong to the store and individual artist pull them as testers and then they have them for use at the store

when u do freelance you use your own brushes not those that you use on counter


----------



## Sternchen

Dang Push!!!


----------



## Selena

Most of the makeup I use is at my vanity in my bathroom:





I do have back up items but they are in another closet.


----------



## jenny70

Holy Make-up brushes!!


PushPa said:


> well i do work for mac but i can honestly say that i have given away over 1/2 of my makeup that i've gotten over the years....i must say i love lipglosses and lipsticks


----------



## tmc089

Push...I'm coming over. LOL. I'm sooo impressed!! You gotta start posting in FOTD so we can see what you do with that amazing collection! WOW!!


----------



## Rondafaye

I was feeling jumbled, so I ordered these three items and am waiting for delivery. I'll post new pics when my collection is loaded into them:


----------



## SweetOnPurses

where did you order those at?

thanks

~mindy~



Rondafaye said:


> I was feeling jumbled, so I ordered these three items and am waiting for delivery. I'll post new pics when my collection is loaded into them:


----------



## bnjj

Wow, luvbags3, I thought I had a lot of lipgloss until I saw yours!!


----------



## tmc089

Yes Ronda, do tell where you ordered those storagey things from!


----------



## lantana19

Selena said:


> Most of the makeup I use is at my vanity in my bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have back up items but they are in another closet.



I LOVE your vanity!!! I love mirrored furniture in general, where did you get yours? I've been on the hunt for a vanity for a while and haven't really seen any that I liked.


----------



## frostedcouture

I  your vanity Selena!  Push Pa you have the ultimate mac collection.  it's so cool!


----------



## Rondafaye

I ordered them from storables.com. They were a little pricey, but I wanted something clear with drawers. I have the frosted boxes with drawers, but I wanted clear acrylic for my daily stuff and I'm putting my extras, samples and things I use occasionally in the frosted ones on the shelf in the linen closet. 

I plan to put my pencils, etc., in the tube thingy.


----------



## PushPa

*selena>>>* i would love to have a vanity or a makeup room  

*jenny70>>>* lol i have more that are just super dirty waiting to be cleaned..i'm just lazy thats why i buy more hahaha

*tmc089* youre more than welcome hahaha i would love to do your makeup...its sad but i really don't even use that much anymore i used to love pigments but now im pretty boring...my mom alwasy tells me "at 40 you can't wear bright green better wear it now" haha

*rondafaye>>>* those are so nice...clear is the way to go then you can see everything and wont forget anything

*Sternchen>>>* you don't even want to see how much makeup my sister owns...i personally think she came out of the womb with red lipstick on hahaha

as much as i love handbags and shoes you can pretty much see my true love is all my makeup hahaha


----------



## pinky_ohana

Selena... YES, please! Let us know where you got your vanity! It is gorgeous!


----------



## tmc089

Ronda, that reminds me. ContainerStore.com has ALOT of options as far as...containers. Lol. I heard about them from Oprah, and it's unreal how much they have. A bit pricey, but good quality stuff.


----------



## Moonstarr

Fun thread ... I always love seeing pics like these.

This is where I keep my makeup. The majority of my collection is in my Sephora train case (one of my best purchases!). Then I keep the "daily" stuff in a smaller GWP Clinque bag. When I start to get bored, I'll switch out some stuff from the train case to the makeup bag.


----------



## jenny70

Ok, here are a couple of really quick pictures of most of my makeup.


----------



## claireZk

jenny70 said:


>


Oooooooooooooh!!!!!


----------



## Demosthenes

Selena said:


> Most of the makeup I use is at my vanity in my bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have back up items but they are in another closet.


 
Your vanity and bathroom is breathtakingly beautiful, but my favorite part of the picture is your kitty on the right checking himself out in the mirror! Soooo cute!


----------



## Sophia1025

Selena, I love your vanity, especially the mirror.

Pushpa, your brush collection is amazing.  What are you top 5?

Jenny, I am drooling over your MAC.


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I would so love a vanity, but I don't know if I could sit down and put makeup on 


Recently went on an organizational kick and this is how my makeup ended up....not sure if I'm keeping this setup or looking for something bigger to hold everything together....

Eyeshadows are in this drawer thingie...MAC "basics" in the top, MAC "colors" in the middle, and randoms (UD, Too Faced, HIP) in the bottom, plus pigment samples wherever they fit...lipsticks and glosses in little glass vases from the dollar store....





Liners, blushes, mascaras, etc. in the train case....






Brushes, compacts, etc. in these Vera Bradley cosmetic cases....









What I do like is my nail polish set up...it's an expandable tiered shelf from Bed Bath and Beyond...


----------



## socaltrojan

piperlu said:


> *This is what I use.  My sister bought me this last year.  It's a make up organizer from Lori Greiner on QVC.  I think it comes in a couple of colors.  It really helps me stay organized.  I didn't take a picture of my vanity drawer where the rest of the stuff is.  LOL   *



That is really cool!  I will have to check that out on qvc next time she is on.  I really like how it just looks like a chest when you are not using your makeup!


----------



## tmc089

I'm drooling over everyone's stuff!!


----------



## Selena

Demosthenes said:


> Your vanity and bathroom is breathtakingly beautiful, but my favorite part of the picture is your kitty on the right checking himself out in the mirror! Soooo cute!




Thanks! We have three cats and they always end up in a picture!!


----------



## Selena

pinky_ohana said:


> Selena... YES, please! Let us know where you got your vanity! It is gorgeous!




I bought it years ago at bombay company (I think they are out of business now) but i am actually toying with the idea of replacing it with one from Pier one I saw today!!! They have a whole mirroired collection that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

I use one of those little plastic shelves from Target.  My mom was cleaning and found some little plastic clear green drawers that I use as well.  Super easy and neat.  My little make-up station in my bathroom is really organized and cute.  I love it!


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

wow you have such an awesome makeup collection and you are so organized! 



luvbags3 said:


> here is my makeup


----------



## gueancla

lambiepie said:


> Here is mine! We are in the proccess of re-doing our bedroom so everything isn't as organized as I would like it to be... yet! I keep finding makeup in different places! lol.
> 
> It's a tool box that I had designed....Top shelf is nail polishes and stuff I use daily mostly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First drawer is hair stuff....


 
 I'm also fan of those hello kitty bandages.


----------



## gueancla

jane said:


> I keep my makeup in Louis Vuitton drawer boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are all glued together.


 
Looks very classic and elegant. The only thing is you need to do quite a bit of LV shopping to get those boxes Congratulations


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Wow! some of you have a lot of makeup. The little I have, I keep in my top dresser drawer.


----------



## parlezvouslv

this thread is awesome and so inspiring! everyone has great makeup collections


----------



## Mree43

Everyone keeps their makeup so organized! Gorgeous organized. I have to get some cool organizer.


----------



## lovemysavior

PushPa said:


> soooo i'm actually going to be a bit embarrassed...but i do clean stuff out every couple of weeks and i give a tons of  stuff away to friends and fam on a regular basis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^^^i sit on the floor while i do my makeup and i use those face towels to get the excess of my brushes lol i know ghetto
> *


Wow!  I was just going to ask you if you worked for M.A.C but I saw that you posted that with your picture.  I just love your collection.  I was thinking about going to work for M.A.C not only because I love their makeup but I feel it's something that I would enjoy.


----------



## PushPa

^^^
lol the sad part is that i owned majority of my makeup before i started working there 

but you should def check it out...it's a lot of fun...i'm in school so it's nice to go work somewhere that i completely different from the other parts of my life


----------



## lovemysavior

PushPa said:


> ^^^
> lol the sad part is that i owned majority of my makeup before i started working there
> 
> but you should def check it out...it's a lot of fun...i'm in school so it's nice to go work somewhere that i completely different from the other parts of my life


I'm a SAHM so I'm just waiting for my 3 y/o to start school so that I can work for them for at least part time.  Although my DH says that if I do work there, that I won't even bring a paycheck home because I'll be leaving it all there.


----------



## lovemysavior

I have a whole section of my bathroom designated for my stuff only.  My makeup is mainly in a makeup bag since my collection is recently growing.  My brushes, tools, and perfumes are all kept in my vanity.  I'm looking into getting it all pretty and organized now that you all have inspired me.


----------



## socaltrojan

Franny210 said:


> organizing my make-up is a impossible.. but here's my set up:



Franny your vanity is awesome!!  I have a dresser and a mirror with stuff on it right now.


----------



## barbie_slayer

Look at what Sephora just got in!

here is the link: http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P230228&categoryId=C8330&shouldPaginate=true


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love this thread!!

Rhonda I can't wait to see what your makeup looks like in those organizers! I have the smaller tray versions (I just picked them up from Target) but that looks like the mother of all make up tray acrylic clear organizers. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Rondafaye

OK. Got them and got them loaded. Here's the result. I think it's much more organized -- I co-opted my kids' bathroom since one is away at college and the other is away at grad school.


----------



## Rondafaye

Here are some drawer shots:


----------



## spylove22

Rondafaye, that's a great set up, so organized!


----------



## lambiepie

Ronda.... very very very nice!!!!!


----------



## MissCrystal

Make up + speedy 35 sneaking into the pic


----------



## tmc089

Ronda: Day-um!! How are you liking the drawers so far? Very well organized.

Crystal I'm lusting over your e/s collection!


----------



## Rondafaye

I like drawers -- particularly clear drawers. I have the Sephora train case and it just didn't work for me -- and when I use the large frosted drawers, everything gets jumbled up and I forget what I have. I prefer clear, shallow drawers so I don't have a lot of stuff piled up on each other.


----------



## jenny70

Ronda, great collection!  I love how your brushes are set up!


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

I totally love your makeup collection...nice and neat...so organized! 



Rondafaye said:


> OK. Got them and got them loaded. Here's the result. I think it's much more organized -- I co-opted my kids' bathroom since one is away at college and the other is away at grad school.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Rhonda it looks great!! I have to remember to pick up other organizers from Ikea next time I go.


----------



## godsavechanel

everybody has such amazing collections! my seems so tiny and unorganized in comparison


----------



## Rondafaye

Thanks, all. I'm very happy with the storage pieces -- my husband even said, "Wow, it looks different in here."


----------



## nsynchic20

Wow!!!!  Everyone's collections are sooooooo amazing! 
I am so jealous!!!


----------



## miamialli

Love this thread! Here's some pics of my stuff:
Countertop stuff (lipglosses, brushes, etc)
Makeup drawer
Traincase (I keep it under the sink)


----------



## Magdeline

piperlu said:


>



woah, that is SO beautiful and spa-like- love it!


----------



## tmc089

Miamialli- very pretty!! I love the colors in that MAC Pro palette you have. So fresh and pretty


----------



## floridasun8

Just snapped a few quick pics with my iphone:

This is actually a cherry machinists chest that I got from Lowes last year.
I'm a big Bare Escentuals fan, so the bottom 3 large drawers are full of eye colors, the 3 small drawers on the left are blushes, all over face colors and foundation/ concealer and the matching 3 drawers on the right are brushes and lip gloss, liners.  The large top section is just full of large items that wont fit in drawers, hair accessories, etc.


----------



## Rondafaye

floridasun8 said:


> Just snapped a few quick pics with my iphone:
> 
> This is actually a cherry machinists chest that I got from Lowes last year.
> I'm a big Bare Escentuals fan, so the bottom 3 large drawers are full of eye colors, the 3 small drawers on the left are blushes, all over face colors and foundation/ concealer and the matching 3 drawers on the right are brushes and lip gloss, liners. The large top section is just full of large items that wont fit in drawers, hair accessories, etc.


 
Oh, this is nice!


----------



## lv-lover

I love this thread! I'm going to go get some plastic drawers or something.


----------



## renie

floridasun8 said:


> Just snapped a few quick pics with my iphone:
> 
> This is actually a cherry machinists chest that I got from Lowes last year.
> I'm a big Bare Escentuals fan, so the bottom 3 large drawers are full of eye colors, the 3 small drawers on the left are blushes, all over face colors and foundation/ concealer and the matching 3 drawers on the right are brushes and lip gloss, liners.  The large top section is just full of large items that wont fit in drawers, hair accessories, etc.



are you on any of the BE fan forums?  I am!


----------



## miamialli

tmc089 said:


> Miamialli- very pretty!! I love the colors in that MAC Pro palette you have. So fresh and pretty



aww, shucks, thanks!


----------



## floridasun8

renie said:


> are you on any of the BE fan forums?  I am!



Yep!     I read both BE Beautiful Cafe and BE Addicts regularly, and only post occasionally, but that is where I lurk to get most of my info.  The BE Addicts board was the one that found this Lowes chest idea and I think a good 90% of the women there have these now  LOL


----------



## elmel

this is a great thread! i keep all my stuff in a travel bag, but you all have inspired me to go get a train case or something... hmmm... maybe a trip to sephora is in order...?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

floridasun8 said:


> Just snapped a few quick pics with my iphone:
> 
> This is actually a cherry machinists chest that I got from Lowes last year.
> I'm a big Bare Escentuals fan, so the bottom 3 large drawers are full of eye colors, the 3 small drawers on the left are blushes, all over face colors and foundation/ concealer and the matching 3 drawers on the right are brushes and lip gloss, liners.  The large top section is just full of large items that wont fit in drawers, hair accessories, etc.



I love it!!

I just have no space on my dresser or anywhere actually to keep something of that size. It looks very clean and organized though.


----------



## shonntew

here is a few of my storage places...


----------



## Rondafaye

^^ Holy smokes! That's a lot of makeup.


----------



## shonntew

No kidding! I have quite the obsession! That doesn't even include my makeup bags that I carry in my purse or my big Mac carry all.
Where am I going to put Hello Kitty??


----------



## lambiepie

^ I think hello kitty deserves her own special place


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

I just got pink drawer thingies today for Hello Kitty


----------



## jenny70

Holy Crap!!! That's a lot of makeup!




shonntew said:


> here is a few of my storage places...


----------



## lambiepie

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> I just got pink drawer thingies today for Hello Kitty


 

You're a good momma !


----------



## iheartloubies

i love your vanity where did you get it?


----------



## shonntew

SpoiledRotten22 said:


> I just got pink drawer thingies today for Hello Kitty


 What do you mean by pink drawer thingies?


----------



## vanilla_addict

Lovely collections everyone.. 

Here is mine!


----------



## elmel

i just ordered a pink train case from sephora - i'll post pics when it arrives. right now all my stuff's just in a cosmetic bag! so excited!


----------



## queennadine

(Sorry for the blurry pic)

I'm so jealous of everyones "collections"! I need to go buy more make-up ASAP!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

well I don't feel bad sharing mine now since so many of you guys have WAYYYY more stuff than me lol



This is where I put on my face every morning lol



My lipsticks and glosses. I have a few more scattered in some purses...



I really should not be wearing any perfume for school/work.... but I can't resist (and neither can I resist buying them lol). I recently found my nose for mixing and matching perfumes.



Skincare. My fav brands are (in order) La prairie, Ole Henrikse (new line I found that is amazing!), Lancome, and La mer (I still hate their miracle cream though).



Other makeup stuff. MAC has the best eyeshadows. For face stuff, I like Chanel, Lancome, and Vichy.


----------



## Rondafaye

oooh! good stuff, displayed so nicely.


----------



## tmc089

CEC, I'm drooling! Displayed so amazingly!


----------



## jenny70

So neat and organized!  Looks great!



vanilla_addict said:


> Lovely collections everyone..
> 
> Here is mine!


----------



## jenny70

*Nice displays, I wish I could be so neat!*



CEC.LV4eva said:


> well I don't feel bad sharing mine now since so many of you guys have WAYYYY more stuff than me lol
> 
> View attachment 669328
> 
> This is where I put on my face every morning lol
> 
> View attachment 669321
> 
> My lipsticks and glosses. I have a few more scattered in some purses...
> 
> View attachment 669324
> 
> I really should not be wearing any perfume for school/work.... but I can't resist (and neither can I resist buying them lol). I recently found my nose for mixing and matching perfumes.
> 
> View attachment 669322
> 
> Skincare. My fav brands are (in order) La prairie, Ole Henrikse (new line I found that is amazing!), Lancome, and La mer (I still hate their miracle cream though).
> 
> View attachment 669323
> 
> Other makeup stuff. MAC has the best eyeshadows. For face stuff, I like Chanel, Lancome, and Vichy.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

CEC.LV4eva said:


> well I don't feel bad sharing mine now since so many of you guys have WAYYYY more stuff than me lol
> 
> View attachment 669328
> 
> This is where I put on my face every morning lol
> 
> View attachment 669321
> 
> My lipsticks and glosses. I have a few more scattered in some purses...
> 
> View attachment 669324
> 
> I really should not be wearing any perfume for school/work.... but I can't resist (and neither can I resist buying them lol). I recently found my nose for mixing and matching perfumes.
> 
> View attachment 669322
> 
> Skincare. My fav brands are (in order) La prairie, Ole Henrikse (new line I found that is amazing!), Lancome, and La mer (I still hate their miracle cream though).
> 
> View attachment 669323
> 
> Other makeup stuff. MAC has the best eyeshadows. For face stuff, I like Chanel, Lancome, and Vichy.


 Cec, you are so so organized! I'm jealous I would love to raid your makeup


----------



## candypants1100

i loved seeing these pics, ladies. i keep my stuff in my sephora train case and on my vanity


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

thanks everyone!

I still can't believe how some of you have so much STUFF!!!!!! lol I would be so confused as to which one I'd choose to use lol


----------



## soph1aa

Rondafaye said:


> Here are some drawer shots:





WOW! Very impressive that i just had to comment. haha! 
I bought something simliar to that at container store which i love. 
Very nice collection of makeup and brushes you have!!


----------



## Rondafaye

^^Thanks. Sometimes I feel bad because I forget that I even own some of that stuff. Anyone else ever feel that way?


----------



## elmel

wanted to add my new pink Sephora train case I just received... I love it!


----------



## vhdos

Rondafaye said:


> ^^Thanks. Sometimes I feel bad because I forget that I even own some of that stuff. Anyone else ever feel that way?



Yes!  That's when I know I need to slow down a bit.
That's one of the reasons why having good storage is so important because then you're not out buying products that are too similar to products you already have.  
Thanks for some great ideas ladies!  I think it's time for me to get organized...


----------



## Rondafaye

I have used a better mix of my products since getting the acrylic organizers. I can more easily see what I have. I own the Sephora train case, which lots of people love, but it's gathering dust. I'd give it to my daughter, but she's not a makeup girl. She's happy with a blush, one nice palette and mascara. She sees my stuff and is appalled.


----------



## claireZk

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I still can't believe how some of you have so much STUFF!!!!!! lol I would be so confused as to which one I'd choose to use lol


That is the hardest part of doing my makeup :shame:

I need to go on a serious no-buy for awhile.  Lately I've found myself buying multiple versions of the same thing... like 3 blushes that are the same exact shade of pink, just different brands.  I've seen people on sites like Specktra or MUA that have a zillion versions of the same thing, but they'll argue that one has finer glitter than the other, therefore they're different.  That scares me-- I don't want to be _that girl _ lol


----------



## kiss_p

Rondafaye said:


> ^^Thanks. Sometimes I feel bad because I forget that I even own some of that stuff. Anyone else ever feel that way?


I'm in the same boat.  I try to keep lists, so I don't get the same thing twice.  If I do, it's not a problem, because my niece gladly takes them.


----------



## Corrinne

In my black Sephora train case, my collection is wimpy compared to most of yours!


----------



## tmc089

^^ Everything is packed in pretty good though! Impressive


----------



## guccifendi

Hi All, this where I keep my makeup.  As you can tell, I'm a hello kitty fan.  I covered the mirror with the tote because the flash keeps reflecting.


----------



## vhdos

You've all inspired me to clean out my make up drawer.  I threw out everything I don't use and wiped it all down.  I was able to fit it all in a single layer in two small drawers.  I use mostly Bare Minerals so I've flipped them all upside down so I can read the color name.  I also sorted out all of my lip gloss and bagged them up into two bags - one for reds, pinks, purples and one for peaches and browns.  I even washed all of my brushes!


----------



## guccifendi

Here are more pictures of what's inside the drawers.  I don't have as much makeup as everybody else here but it's actually more than what I need since I'm a stay at home mom.  I've always had stickers on all my stuff just to mark them even before the HK release.  Enjoy!


----------



## CHmyloves

In my drawer!


----------



## Cheryl

guccifendi said:


> Here are more pictures of what's inside the drawers.  I don't have as much makeup as everybody else here but it's actually more than what I need since I'm a stay at home mom.  I've always had stickers on all my stuff just to mark them even before the HK release.  Enjoy!



So cute! I love how you did the face of the drawers!!!


----------



## shoegal27

hee hee.. LOVE it ^^
I love your HK bag also.. I got one too.  What in the world are you going to use it for?  I think I may use it as my work bag.  (teacher)  I wish it were material though.


----------



## elizat

I have finally cleaned out my drawers. I bought a small three drawer organizer thing and put my brushes and lipsticks/glosses in short juice glasses, all on a shelf in the bathroom under a cabinet. Easy access and I can see what I have. I have one drawer that is half filled in the vanity still, but will be putting that into a make up bag. They are mineral powders that I only use if I get a bit of a tan from the sun on my face. I don't use them often at all.


----------



## guccifendi

Cheryl said:


> So cute! I love how you did the face of the drawers!!!


 
Thank you! The boxes are just too darn cute to throw away so I figured I put it to good use.


----------



## vanilla_addict

thank you dear jenny70, glad you liked it


----------



## harmnydiva

Hi all!  I'm new to the Forum so I thought I'd pop in and say Hi!!  I thought I'd post up my kit...

Now, my personal makeup is no where NEAR y'alls (I have beyond super sensitive skin and normally only wear a tinted moisturizer).  I am however a makeup artist, so I thought I'd show my kit cause I really enjoyed looking at everyones goodies!  (I'm not a MAC girl, just FYI )

I work primarily out of my apartment, so here is my Kit Cabinet:

images43.fotki.com/v1369/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2416-vi.jpg

images48.fotki.com/v1405/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2396-vi.jpg

Face Goodies:

images42.fotki.com/v1375/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2364-vi.jpg

images48.fotki.com/v1409/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2366-vi.jpg

Eye Goodies:

images47.fotki.com/v1398/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2367-vi.jpg

images43.fotki.com/v1383/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2370-vi.jpg

Lip Goodies/NARS Multiples - I also have a bag of disposable wands I use 

images46.fotki.com/v1416/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2376-vi.jpg

images45.fotki.com/v1427/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2377-vi.jpg

My Tool Box

images43.fotki.com/v1390/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2382-vi.jpg

images46.fotki.com/v1414/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2383-vi.jpg

More Lip Goodies:
I still need to get more lip liners!

images47.fotki.com/v1400/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2371-vi.jpg

images42.fotki.com/v1363/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2372-vi.jpg

Eye Goodies:

images47.fotki.com/v1402/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2373-vi.jpg

images46.fotki.com/v1433/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2374-vi.jpg

Prep Goodies:

images47.fotki.com/v1404/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2397-vi.jpg

images45.fotki.com/v1429/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2388-vi.jpg

The nitty gritty... the *real* goods:

images47.fotki.com/v1397/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2415-vi.jpg

Eye Shadow Palettes - Make Up For Ever, NARS and Yaby

images48.fotki.com/v1410/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2409-vi.jpg


Blush Palettes:

images42.fotki.com/v1363/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2412-vi.jpg

Face Atelier Lip Palette and Make Up For Ever Flash Palette:

images46.fotki.com/v1432/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2413-vi.jpg

OMG Eye lashes! (Think I have too many?)

images48.fotki.com/v1405/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2390-vi.jpg

images47.fotki.com/v1403/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2393-vi.jpg

To Go Eyelash Stash:

images46.fotki.com/v1416/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2394-vi.jpg

Brush rolls - The star one has my eye brushes, and the Make Up For Ever holds everything else

images47.fotki.com/v1404/photos/9/942449/7058181/DSCN2421-vi.jpg

So that's my kit so far!  I need to add a bunch more goodies cause you can never have too much makeup!  Enjoy looking through my kit and I look forward to chatting with y'all!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

guccifendi said:


> Here are more pictures of what's inside the drawers.  I don't have as much makeup as everybody else here but it's actually more than what I need since I'm a stay at home mom.  I've always had stickers on all my stuff just to mark them even before the HK release.  Enjoy!


LOVE it!!!  I'm getting inspired!


----------



## babyjean06

It was fun seeing where you all keep your make up! I figured I would join in.


----------



## GnomeNisse

I have no pics to share at the moment but I just have to say that I am impressed by all the collections (and organizational skills) and also relieved.  I have more product than anyone I personally know and it's really good to realize I am not alone!  

Thumbs up for this thread!


----------



## monokuro

All messily done on my vanity mirror. ^^;






Not a clear shot of what I have.. but you get the idea. xD
*The flowers were a valentines gift from my boyfriend. ^^;
They are all dried now in a smaller vase.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Love this thread - I"m motivated to organize now!


----------



## tdmrdh

all i can say is WOW!!

clearly i have some shopping to do


----------



## Needanotherbag

bumping this up..anyone with any new storage ideas?


----------



## bonchicgenre

I'm just redoing mine today! I moved so it got MESSY! I'll post pictures later


----------



## tmc089

My bedroom is being completely re-done in a few weeks, hopefully I can think up something sweet for my makeup!


----------



## shonntew

I am reorganizing right now as well. I have been taking an inventory of my entire Mac collection while I do it too. It's been fun...all I know is, I need to quit buying!! 
I'll take some pics when Im done. 
I think the hardest thing to organize is pigment sample jars. I have about 50 or so and there is no easy way to store and view them at the same time


----------



## bootsky

Ahh, I am now in the mood to re-organize mine! You all have lovely collections!


----------



## Reesee

LOVE this thread, I just went through the whole thing!  I have now been inspired.  I have not been wearing makeup as I should because it is not easily accessible.  I am going to organize this weekend using ideas from this thread, so excited!


----------



## luxe K

Bumping this one. Let's see some new pictures!!


----------



## shells

love this thread!  i just showed DH that i'm not the only one out there - and i thought i had a lot of makeup!  he always talks about how he's gonna buy me a vanity, but we just don't have the perfect space for one right now.  i don't have any pics, will attempt to take some, tho.  i basically keep my makeup in my MAC train case, my louis vuitton trousse toilette 25 (everyday makeup), and a large travel sized makeup makeup bag with separate zippered compartments for taking with me.  my nail polishes and nail care supplies i keep in a caboodles train case.  i've never been good at just keeping it organized in shelves cuz i always want to take it with me to do friends makeup, etc!  traveling is the worst, cuz thats when i always want to try new looks, so i end up taking way too much stuff with me


----------



## valerian2223

*I just have mine in a Caboodles train case.  I clearly have some more shopping to do too, lol.











*


----------



## mayen120

my caboodles 





 By mayen120, shot with DSC-W170 at 2009-07-26





By mayen120, shot with DSC-W170 at 2009-07-26


----------



## lovemysavior

Here is my makup collection and I keep all of this on my bathroom countertop.  I have to have everything within reach so this works for me.  As you can see my lippie colletion is very small, but I am working on making it grow










[IM


----------



## luxe K

lovemysavior said:


> Here is my makup collection and I keep all of this on my bathroom countertop.  I have to have everything within reach so this works for me.  As you can see my lippie colletion is very small, but I am working on making it grow



I am the exact same way! Everything has to be in reach. Otherwise I find myself not using it and letting my hard spent $$$ going to waste.


----------



## ver0nique

lovemysavior said:


> Here is my makup collection and I keep all of this on my bathroom countertop.  I have to have everything within reach so this works for me.  As you can see my lippie colletion is very small, but I am working on making it grow


You have a huge makeup collection there! Very neat. I can tell you love MAC.


----------



## TygerKitty

Ohhhhhhhh this thread is so fun!!!

My makeup is usually in a form of organized chaos - I know where everything is but I certainly don't put everything away every day.  Additionally, I recently got back from a trip so my travel cosmetic cases are still out and half full of product that hasn't been put away but oh well!

Let's see.. 

Pic 1 - the entire vanity; 3-way lighted mirror in the middle but I closed it to avoid reflections

Pic 2 - closeup of my brushes and eyeliner area; a few other products too and tissues; I always have a box of tissues on my vanity!

Pic 3 - the white and pink bags are the travel bags... the black sephora bag is FULL of sample products... lotions, creams, perfumes, etc.. I don't know what to do with it all!  And then some primer, eyeshadows, qtips, brush cleaner, etc

Pic 4 - left hand drawer; besides the pink powder container in the back the ENTIRE drawer is lip gloss and lipstick; not including any of my day to day lip glosses like burts bees, etc

Pic 5 - right hand drawer; flossers, jewelry cleaner, menthol cream and random extras... ribbon, nail fixer, I don't even know what else; I don't use that drawer much but it's handy for extra random stuff!


----------



## TygerKitty

Pic 1 - center drawer of my vanity... makeup!!!!  I dunno, eyeshadows, blush, powder, mascara, oh heavens.. lots lol!  I have a serious eyeshadow addiction though!

Pic 2 - nailpolish; this is where most of it is stored... just a plastic container

Pic 3 - a few nailpolishes and base/top coat always make it into my windowsill because I use them more often and whatever current color I'm using for easy access if I need to touch up

Pic 4 - line up of mini perfumes in my bathroom

Pic 5 - pile up of VS fragrances and a random lotion or two


----------



## TygerKitty

Pic 1 - the rest of my body splashes and lotions; seriously way too many

Pic 2 - built in cabinet in my bathroom... some jewelry, hair stuff, vitamins, sunscreen, etc


----------



## keodi

monokuro said:


> All messily done on my vanity mirror. ^^;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a clear shot of what I have.. but you get the idea. xD
> *The flowers were a valentines gift from my boyfriend. ^^;
> They are all dried now in a smaller vase.


 
love the brush holder idea! I'm off to Michael's..


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Tygerkitty you have quite a collection:] A little bit of everything! Do you like the VS Sweet Sugar body mist? I'm debating paying a small fortune for sweet sugar & coconut sugar products. I just got berry sugar body mist, lotion, & shimmer lotion for $16 on ebay


----------



## TygerKitty

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Tygerkitty you have quite a collection:] A little bit of everything! Do you like the VS Sweet Sugar body mist? I'm debating paying a small fortune for sweet sugar & coconut sugar products. I just got berry sugar body mist, lotion, & shimmer lotion for $16 on ebay



Yeah, I'm a product junkie , I like it all!  But eye shadows are where my $$ goes besides the staples like mascara and what not.  

The VS is okay... I find that the smell doesn't last very long as compared to the other body mists.. I double it up with the lotion and it lasts a bit longer.  Overall I like the regular garden product line better but the coconut is fun for summer days!  That's a great deal on the berry ones, I don't remember if I have smelled those or not but I love berry everything!


----------



## kippeydale

Pursefanatic85 said:


> Tygerkitty you have quite a collection:] A little bit of everything! Do you like the VS Sweet Sugar body mist? I'm debating paying a small fortune for sweet sugar & coconut sugar products. I just got berry sugar body mist, lotion, & shimmer lotion for $16 on ebay


 

My ABSOLUTE favorite VS fragrance EVER was Coconut Sugar!!  I never bought the body spray as I'm not much of a body spray person, but I LOVED the lotion and REALLYREALLY LOVED the body wash.


----------



## TygerKitty

kippeydale said:


> My ABSOLUTE favorite VS fragrance EVER was Coconut Sugar!!  I never bought the body spray as I'm not much of a body spray person, but I LOVED the lotion and REALLYREALLY LOVED the body wash.



I wish I had gotten the body wash!  I loveeeeeee VS body wash, makes my skin smell good all day long, yum!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Thank you both!! Now I really want the other two:]


----------



## keya

Everyone's collections looks so neat! 
I'd add a pic of my stuff, but it's so incredibly messy - I just chug it on a shelf together with hair pins and random mess


----------



## keya

Everyone's collections looks so neat! 
I'd add a pic of my stuff, but it's so incredibly messy - I just chug it on a shelf together with hair pins and random mess


----------



## rainrowan

The travel pouch system works well for me because I like to "rummage". This is everything I have within reach. The tiny pouch is the one I stick in my handbag to go. The pic looks really crappy. Tried to keep it large but compromised the details...

I have a rolling cart in the bathroom with my foundations, primers, concealers - whatever needed in front of the bathroom mirror. The makeup bags are on or around my desk along with a 2-way makeup mirror. 

Needless to say, it is pretty cluttered but there's method to the madness...  all old or unused makeup gets relegated to the bath closet or the rolling cart, eventually it gets tossed. I haven't bought as much in recent years as in the past -- I had tons more than this!


----------



## keodi

you have a lot of makeup! I like the little pouches you store them in!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

:bump:

Anyone else want to share? I'll try to add a few pics soon!


----------



## bebedawl

I have a train case with stuff I don't use often. I have these big boxes, one is eye products and the other is face and lips. I put my everyday stuff in a small(ish!) makeup bag.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^If I put stuff in a train case, I know I would never use it. I was thinking of getting some acrylic storage for the top of the vanity though.

I am running out of room in my drawer, I should be on a ban! Here is the top of my bathroom counter/vanity area where I keep larger palettes, lipsticks, brushes, eyeliners, anything I can't get in the drawer.






This drawer is directly underneath.


----------



## luxe K

^^ I love how everything is so organized! Looks great!


----------



## blah956




----------



## pmburk

^ That's the exact case I use, blah956! My makeup is way more organized than it used to be. I'll have to take a photo.


----------



## pmburk

floridasun8 said:


> Just snapped a few quick pics with my iphone:
> This is actually a cherry machinists chest that I got from Lowes last year.
> I'm a big Bare Escentuals fan, so the bottom 3 large drawers are full of eye colors, the 3 small drawers on the left are blushes, all over face colors and foundation/ concealer and the matching 3 drawers on the right are brushes and lip gloss, liners. The large top section is just full of large items that wont fit in drawers, hair accessories, etc.


 
My husband is a mechanical engineer working in a metal and machine shop, and I had to show him this. I thought he was going to have a heart attack he thought it was so cool. 

Guess I know what I'm getting for my birthday now!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^I know, isn't that a great way to store makeup?!


----------



## pmburk

Okay, here are my pictures. I took them with my Blackberry so apologies for the quality. I just use a Caboodles silver train case I bought at Target.


----------



## pmburk

^ I forgot to lay out my organizational skilz. 

- Top left tray is foundations, primers, concealers.
- 2nd left tray is lip items - glosses, lipsticks, liners, balms
- Bottom center large area is extra stuff or large containers - my Aveda refillable eyeshadow & blush compact, extra shadows & blushes, loose powder, packages of makeup sponges, the zippered tan bag is extra lip glosses and lipsticks
- top right tray is eye makeup - mascaras, liners, shadows, brow stuff
- 2nd right tray is cheek/blush items, and makeup brushes


----------



## blah956

pmburk said:


> Okay, here are my pictures. I took them with my Blackberry so apologies for the quality. I just use a Caboodles silver train case I bought at Target.



 i got mine on sale for like $18!!!.

in mine, i have eyebrow tools/makeup/lashes on the right with brushes on the top tier. in the bottom, i have samples and large bottles. on the other side, i have eyeshadows and mascaras. 



eta: also i found mine smelled like silica gels. :barf: 
did you do anything to get rid of the smell? i used febreze, then dryer sheets, then stuck some baking soda in there and it still smells. lol so i just put my makeup ontop of dryer sheets and sprayed perfume.


----------



## pmburk

Mine just has kind of a "new" type smell, it isn't overpowering though. Weird!!! 

I think I paid almost $30 for mine. Beeotch.


----------



## Love Of My Life

great suggestion for storage..


----------



## Bag Lady 923

I use stacked 3 drawer Sterilite bins. I reorganized things a bit and added more to my collection since these pics...


----------



## Bag Lady 923

A few more pics...


----------



## krazydaisy

What's the best organizer for make up and beauty


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Bag Lady 923 said:


> I use stacked 3 drawer Sterilite bins. I reorganized things a bit and added more to my collection since these pics...


 
This is really nice. Everything so organized and easily found!


----------



## MissTiss

I also use Sterlite bins, this pic is about 1.5 years old. I've since tripled my stash and haven't updated my storage or my pictures.  It's just kind of everywhere.  Not proud of it, but there it is.  *Bag Lady*, you just gave me the shove I need to re-organize! Thanks!


----------



## Bag Lady 923

Glad I could be of assistance MissTiss


----------



## krazydaisy

What is a reasonable price from a train case?


----------



## orejitagirl

First off....Wow...I love everyones makeup collections...I have a small collection. I had my makeup just lying around in different boxes, and I wanted to organize it. I looked online and found "The Original Pink Box", which is basically just a pink tool box used to store makeup, etc. This was of course too much for my budget to spend on. I looked in my dad's garage and he had a nice one just waiting for me to empty it out...lol, but that was not a good plan. So I scoured the flea market until I came a cross one for $5.00 dls, it was red, and dusty....dirty....and I cleaned it...Dad painted it....and Viola "My Green Box". Hope you all like it.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Love it!


----------



## Spendaholic

Great Thread.

I wish to show you my makeup case.
My case was purchased from a company call (beauty-boxes.com)
My case is the St Tropez Silver Beauty Case
http://www.beauty-boxes.com/product_details.aspx?Code=ST305/SIL








I keep my everyday makeup in my Louis Vuitton Cosmetics Case.

Today was the first time in a long time that ive gone through my case and i got rid of a lot of products that i dont use anymore.


----------



## girlygirl3

orejitagirl said:


> First off....Wow...I love everyones makeup collections...I have a small collection. I had my makeup just lying around in different boxes, and I wanted to organize it. I looked online and found "The Original Pink Box", which is basically just a pink tool box used to store makeup, etc. This was of course too much for my budget to spend on. I looked in my dad's garage and he had a nice one just waiting for me to empty it out...lol, but that was not a good plan. So I scoured the flea market until I came a cross one for $5.00 dls, it was red, and dusty....dirty....and I cleaned it...Dad painted it....and Viola "My Green Box". Hope you all like it.


 
This is sooo cool!  I love it!  Well, green isn't my color but this is such a great find for $5!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

my set up
Peep my MAC cards on the wall!





brushes




some shadow palettes


----------



## gre8dane

Love the MAC cards MsWNY!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it all *mswestchester!* Jealous!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

thanks ladies ^^^
Forgot to add the rest! the palettes are kept in a letter holder from target which safes space. For the traincase, I always keep it open on my table so I can see the shadows.
The lip stuff and random shadows go in a plastic container
Some more eyeshadows ( mineralized shadows )




some lip stuff, not all the rest are hiding in my makeup bag, jeans and coat pockets in my closet ^^




a little more shadows and pigments


----------



## Loquita

Hey *MsWestchester*, did you get a Gaga or a Cyndi MU bag?  

I am so jealous - I could not score one of those around here & the Gaga ones were gone online too in about three seconds...you are really lucky.  

 the MAC cards and the brush collection, too!!  

So...I have just reorganized my MU stash, finally.  Reorganizing has helped me arrive at the conclusion that _I do not need to purchase any more lipgloss for at least the next decade or so._ 

(Yeah, right).
I am going to post a lot of pics starting in a sec, so prepare yourselves!!!!!!


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so I keep all of my MU in one place - on the top level of an industrial steel shelf in the bedroom.  I am afraid to keep it in the nearest bathroom because of humidity.  The goal this time I re-organized was to keep everything in clear containers and all out so that I could see (and _use_) everything. I have been working with this new system for about three days now and it has made a significant difference already.   

Here's the top shelf where I keep my stash:






And here are the brushes that I don't use quite as much - they live in a separate container on a shelf in the bathroom:






In case you are wondering what the brown thingy hanging off of the side of my makeup shelf is, it's a little fake Japanese roll cake that smells real...and you can squeeze it like one of those stress balls.   

Gotta love it:


----------



## Loquita

Before I go into greater detail about the contents of my shelf, I will give you a quick look at my beloved train case.  I "outgrew" it a while ago - eep - so now I just keep my extras in it, and then store the entire case in a closet.  







Top shelves, where I keep extra blotting papers (some of them courtesy of my lovely BB RAOK buddy!!!), and some other odds and ends (as in stuff that I still like but am taking a break from at the moment, like Studio Fix).











And the bottom section, which is for all my back-ups of LE MAC items, plus BOGO mascaras, etc.:






I am always afraid that one day I will be caught without an extra mascara floating around.  Don't ask me why I am nervous about this.  I have no idea, truly.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

OMG, I'm really going to have to do better! I love seeing all the ways everyone stores their MU - it's all so organized and easily accessible! I'm vaguely organized as I use Muji acrylic boxes to store much of my stuff, but it's still getting a bit out of hand, especially with things like palettes or large blush sticks, that don't quite 'fit' iykwim...so I love seeing everyones ideas!


----------



## Loquita

Okay, so now we get down to the details of my MU shelf.  First things first:  

*I AM A MAC FREAK.* 

About 80-90% of my MU is from MAC.  The rest is Illamasqua, Bobbi Brown, MUFE, Urban Decay, Three Custom Color, Cargo, Too Faced, Laura Mercier, and Lipstick Queen.  I also have some drugstore stuff, especially drugstore mascara, which I .  

Working from left to right, here are some close-ups of my collection/strorage - first up is the little acrylic caddy that is filled with my every day MU items (fave brushes, Beauty Blender, concealers, mascara, powder, highlighter, foundation, primer, etc.)  Since we have hardly any counter space this works really well for me:






My pup Mico inspecting the caddy because that's just what he does:






My MAC palettes (mostly eye shadow, and one of them for blush).  Not all of them are full, but I clearly have a healthy eyeshadow collection:






Every palette is anal-retentively labeled, which makes it very easy to find the colors that I want in the morning:


----------



## Loquita

My lip liners - this container is amazing because it allows me to separate the liners into colors, which really helps.  






Then there's my lipsticks (these are actually two separate little acrylic blocks with space for 4 lip liners in each that  am not using at the moment):






And behind the lipsticks there are these two little acrylic shelves with some items on top and below:


----------



## Loquita

Below the shelves I have two small bins with my MAC Paint Pots and my MAC Mini Pigments:






On top of one of the shelves are my full-sized MAC Pigments:






While on the other top shelf are my Gel Eyeliners from Bobbi Brown and MAC:


----------



## Loquita

Besides being a MAC Freak, I am also a *LIPGLOSS JUNKIE.  *

And I like it that way.  

Here's my MAC lip glass collection:






And MAC Cremesheens, Dazzelglasses, Dazzleglass Cremes, NARS glosses, and Bobbi Brown glosses:






Some Illamasqua, MAC, and Bobbi Brown blushes that can't be depotted:






Three Custom Color, MAC Mineral Eyeshadow, a favorite MAC quad, and Illamasqua powder shadows that can't be depotted:


----------



## Loquita

Finally (phew - I am getting tired), my Bobbi Brown long-wearing cream shadows and Illamasqua cream shadows:






Eyeliners (MUFE, Three Custom Color, Cargo, Urban Decay, MAC (of course)), organized according to color:


----------



## Loquita

And last but not least - at lot of these acrylic containers rest on top of a metal drawer that I bought at Target a long time ago but that I still like 'cause it's orange (I  orange).  Inside of it I keep my Bobbi Brown & MAC travel brush sets, plus some empty small and large MAC eyeshadow palettes for travel:











That's it.  _Ta-DAH!!!  _ 

*I dedicate this display of my makeup addiction to **LoveMySavior*.


----------



## C0ACHGiRL326

lambiepie said:


> This is my fave!! Saving it for my HK MAC collection!!



i love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want one


----------



## Needanotherbag

Wow* Lo* - I'm in awe.....


----------



## blah956

loquita, i think i'm gonna hire you to come organize my closet, makeup desk, computer area,....etc


----------



## VanessaJean

*loquita* I am drooling! I need a system like this! Of course I don't have a big collection but I am outgrowing my train case. I need some shelves like that.


----------



## caitlin1214

You know those velvet cosmetics pouches you get with perfume gift sets? 

Well, I keep my eye pencils in a plain black velvet pouch (that came with my Coco Madamoiselle set).


I keep my nail polishes in a black velvet pouch with a pink bow (that came with my Yves Saint Laurent Paris set).

I keep both pouches right next to each other on my bathroom counter.


I'd love to get to the point where I'd need a train case, but I don't have enough stuff and there's not enough room in my apartment.


----------



## VanessaJean

Where did you get the clear containers* loquita*??


----------



## girlygirl3

Lo, very impressive, indeed!  Nice organization!


----------



## Bridget S.

Lo, everything looks so great and organized, love how you can see everything!


----------



## Loquita

Needanotherbag said:


> Wow* Lo* - I'm in awe.....



I know, I know - I am a GEEK!!!  

Thanks, though - and I am a Chloe/YSL convert, too - you are a woman of fine taste, *NAB*.


----------



## Loquita

blah956 said:


> loquita, i think i'm gonna hire you to come organize my closet, makeup desk, computer area,....etc



Hee hee - thanks, *blah*!!  You should see my office and the rest of my house.  I have actually had offers to organize people's stuff.  It all is a product of my ADD (I was diagnosed with it long ago).  I need to keep my surroundings in order otherwise I lose my focus in a nanosecond.  I do not exaggerate.


----------



## Loquita

caitlin1214 said:


> You know those velvet cosmetics pouches you get with perfume gift sets?
> 
> Well, I keep my eye pencils in a plain black velvet pouch (that came with my Coco Madamoiselle set).
> 
> 
> I keep my nail polishes in a black velvet pouch with a pink bow (that came with my Yves Saint Laurent Paris set).
> 
> I keep both pouches right next to each other on my bathroom counter.
> 
> 
> I'd love to get to the point where I'd need a train case, but I don't have enough stuff and there's not enough room in my apartment.



I love those black pouches!  I keep mine, too - I use them when I travel. I also have a bunch of those black pouches that they used to give out with Sephora mail orders, and I use those as well for travel.


----------



## Loquita

Thanks, *VJ*, *girly*, and *Bridget*!!!  

This is a system that true MU lovers can appreciate, lol.  

*VJ*, I got the clear containers in several places:  The container Store (you can order from them in Canada), Target, and Bed Bath & Beyond.  If there is something in particular that you want I can send you the link, just let me know!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks. I really like the container in the first pic and the one that you have your MAC palettes in. Where did those come from?


----------



## lovemysavior

*Lo*, first of all, thanks for the shout-out in the other thread.....I feel special  Girl.....I died just looking at your collection.  I talk about you all the time to one of my friends here (about makeup).  We talk about you as if we know you personally.  What a beautiful collection.  I love everything about it!  Thanks for sharing it with us.  You Rock Chica!


----------



## lambiepie

Loquita, girrrrrrrl! Your collection is amazing! I looove your set up!


----------



## lambiepie

C0ACHGiRL326 said:


> i love that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want one





I now have all my HK MAC collection in it. I seriously need to post my new makeup set up. It has changed a lot!

BTW, did you pm me a looong while back asking where I got this tool box from?Someone did and I erased the messages by accident. So I couldn't remember who it was. If it was you I'm so sorry I never finished getting back to you! You can pm me again! (or whomever it was can )


----------



## Mommyx2

I just got caught up on this thread and you all inspired me to take pics of my newly "organized" collection, but before I post pics I just wanna say how much I love your toolboxes *lambiepie* & *orejitagirl*!  And *Lo*, I envy your organizational skills.  I wish I had more space to keep all of my things out in the open like that.  *MsWestchester*- Cute set-up!  I love your brush bag!


----------



## VanessaJean

Back to stare at this beautiful collection again!!


----------



## kasmom

Every collections in this thread are so beautiful, neat and organize. I recently purge all of my makeup and only keep 1/3 of my collection so I don't have much to post anymore or else I'll definitely participate in this thread. No worries, I'll fill it back in no time!!!


----------



## Mommyx2

Ok, I'm back with my pics.  I hope I don't bore you all.  I have about 20 pics. 

First, here's my caddy that I got from Michael's that stores my "basic face" stuff, like my primers, foundations, concealers, face/concealer brushes, mascaras, tweezers, and eyebrow stuff.  I have two small kids so it's important for me to be able to grab this and do my makeup wherever they are.


----------



## Mommyx2

Next is a 3 drawer plastic chest from Target.  On top of it is a wicker basket thingy I keep random things that don't fit in my drawers and a metal cd bin where I keep my e/s palettes.

Front View





Top drawer: MAC, MUFE, Shu Uemura, UD, & Revlon eyeliners, Fluidlines, Shadesticks, sharpeners, NYX Jumbo Pencils, cream/gel eyeliners from Shu Uemura, MUFE, Clinique, Stila & Lancome, and misc pencils like Benefit Eye Bright and High Brow.





Middle drawer: MAC quads & pre-made palettes, MAC paints & paint pots, LORAC palettes, Benefit cream e/s, NARS e/s palettes, & a couple misc drugstore e/s.  Oh, and I see my Benefit brow zing, MAC Gilt by Association e/s, and a lonely e/s that I need to depot.





Bottom drawer: My favorite drawer!  (Excuse my 2 yr olds hand.  She  makeup too!)   NARS blushes, blush duo & bronzer, MAC MSFs, blushes, & bronzer, pearl creme colour base, beauty powders, a couple drugstore blushes and random stuff that I shoved in there like UD lash primer (HATE it!).


----------



## Mommyx2

This is a Pochacco plastic drawer that I bought ages ago when I used to work at Sanrio.  It stores some of my lip stuff.

Front view





Top drawer: lipliners from all sorts of brands





Middle drawer: Random stuff from different brands





Bottom drawer: NARS l/g and more random stuff


----------



## Mommyx2

Here's the wicker basket and cd crate that I keep on top of the bigger drawer.  If you want to see pics of the insides of my e/s palettes, just let me know.

MAC Dazzleglass, Dior Night Butterfly palette, Nordies gwp e/s palette & random stuff





6 zpalettes, Coastal Scents Neutral palette, TheBalm Shady Lady #1 & #2


----------



## Mommyx2

I keep my l/s and l/g in these boxes that I found online.  Each hold 50 so it works well for me, but I need to buy another box because I ran out of space for the rest of my MAC l/s. 

First box: MAC l/s







Same box but with lid open





Second box: MAC lipglass (There's a styrofoam padding included in each box, but I had to take it out in order for the lipglass tubes to fit.), Viva Glam l/s that don't fit in my MAC l/s box and some Revlon nude l/g tubes to the right.





Third box: Korres, Benefit, LM, Maybelline ColorSensational, Loreal & a couple misc brand l/s


----------



## Mommyx2

Ancient pink caboodle where I keep my full sized & mini MAC piggies, a Lorac palette, Stila palette, a Sonia Kashuk lip palette, and a couple palettes from a brand that I don't remember the name of right now.  LOL!





A round box I keep on top of the Pochacco drawer that holds NYX, Bare Minerals, & misc brand lipglosses, and lip brushes





Here are my makeup brushes.  The cup to the left holds the stuff I don't reach for often, the cup in the middle are my go-to eye brushes, and the cup on the right holds my face brushes.  I have a Sigma brush roll that holds more brushes that I don't reach for often and back-ups, but I didn't take a pic of it.





Last but not least, here's my train case that holds my back-ups and stuff I don't reach for often.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the caddy *mommy*! My friend has something similar and it's great!


----------



## Loquita

VanessaJean said:


> Thanks. I really like the container in the first pic and the one that you have your MAC palettes in. Where did those come from?



The train case came from my fave beauty supply store in Florida (I used to live in Miami) - CG Beauty.  And the plastic bins where I keep most of my stash, including my MAC palettes, is from a store near my house (not a chain store), but you can find something very similar at The Container Store:

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/kitchen/drawerOrganizers/modular?productId=10012726

Just make sure that they are _deep_ drawer organizers (I have made this mistake before!)


----------



## Loquita

lovemysavior said:


> *Lo*, first of all, thanks for the shout-out in the other thread.....I feel special  Girl.....I died just looking at your collection.  I talk about you all the time to one of my friends here (about makeup).  We talk about you as if we know you personally.  What a beautiful collection.  I love everything about it!  Thanks for sharing it with us.  You Rock Chica!



Awwww - I am so flattered!!!    

That is so awesome!!!  And I would love to see your MU collection, too - since I like a lot of the same colors, heh heh heh.


----------



## Loquita

lambiepie said:


> Loquita, girrrrrrrl! Your collection is amazing! I looove your set up!



Thanks so much!!!!  I am having a lot of fun with it -- I actually wake up all excited to slap some makeup on my face, lol!!


----------



## Loquita

*Mx2* - You didn't "bore" me with your pics in the least!!! I  them - and your taste in makeup is impeccable...if you ever want to unload any....muahahahahahaha 

My fave pic is the one with the adorable two year old hand.  So sweet!!!  

I have some of the same metal mesh bins that you do, btw - I love them.  I have a million all over the house - and that caddy is brilliant!  My sis needs one so I am going to get her that one if I can still find it!


----------



## blah956

Mommyx2 said:


> Ancient pink caboodle where I keep my full sized & mini MAC piggies, a Lorac palette, Stila palette, a Sonia Kashuk lip palette, and a couple palettes from a brand that I don't remember the name of right now.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A round box I keep on top of the Pochacco drawer that holds NYX, Bare Minerals, & misc brand lipglosses, and lip brushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my makeup brushes.  The cup to the left holds the stuff I don't reach for often, the cup in the middle are my go-to eye brushes, and the cup on the right holds my face brushes.  I have a Sigma brush roll that holds more brushes that I don't reach for often and back-ups, but I didn't take a pic of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not least, here's my train case that holds my back-ups and stuff I don't reach for often.





i feel bad buying lipsticks and lipglosses cause i have two makeup bags filled with lip stuff from a year ago still needed to be used! glad to know i am not the only one who loves lipwear!!


----------



## VanessaJean

I want to see the inside of your palette please *mommyx2*!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Loving all these pics. Makes me want to get more organized and I need to hit up the Container store thanks to* loquita*!!


----------



## lovemysavior

Goodness Grief *Mommy*!  (I mean that in a *cough* coveting way).  Girl, you have an amazing collection.  As a SAHM that doesn't wear a face full of makeup daily, all your stuff would last me a lifetime and probably on to my daughter's generation.  You Rock!


----------



## Mommyx2

VanessaJean said:


> Love the caddy *mommy*! My friend has something similar and it's great!



Thanks VJ!  It's so useful and it keeps me organized.



Loquita said:


> The train case came from my fave beauty supply store in Florida (I used to live in Miami) - CG Beauty.  And the plastic bins where I keep most of my stash, including my MAC palettes, is from a store near my house (not a chain store), but you can find something very similar at The Container Store:
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/kitchen/drawerOrganizers/modular?productId=10012726
> 
> Just make sure that they are _deep_ drawer organizers (I have made this mistake before!)



I got my little containers that I keep in my drawers that hold my e/l, cream e/s, etc from The Container Store.  I love that place!



Loquita said:


> *Mx2* - You didn't "bore" me with your pics in the least!!! I  them - and your taste in makeup is impeccable...if you ever want to unload any....muahahahahahaha
> 
> My fave pic is the one with the adorable two year old hand.  So sweet!!!
> 
> I have some of the same metal mesh bins that you do, btw - I love them.  I have a million all over the house - and that caddy is brilliant!  My sis needs one so I am going to get her that one if I can still find it!



I love her chubby little hand in that picture!  She loves to open my l/s, swipe it on her lips a couple times, recap the tube and make smacking noises.  She doesn't actually get any l/s on herself because I always make sure the l/s is swiveled the lowest it can go, but it's cute watching her think she has some on.  Oh, and I bought that mesh bin at Target on clearance!  I used to keep my palettes in those mail organizer things, but my collection outgrew it.

I wish you didn't already buy those Illamasqua blushes because I would've sent them to you since mine are practically brand new but break me out.  Boo hoo!!!



blah956 said:


> i feel bad buying lipsticks and lipglosses cause i have two makeup bags filled with lip stuff from a year ago still needed to be used! glad to know i am not the only one who loves lipwear!!



I LOVE lip stuff, but I have so much that I honestly hardly ever finish a tube.  I end up tossing it when it starts smelling funky or b2m them.  I love getting NYX l/g because they're so cheap, I like the pigmentation, and I don't feel bad for tossing them if they go bad.



VanessaJean said:


> I want to see the inside of your palette please *mommyx2*!!



Your wish is my command.  I'll post the pics soon.



lovemysavior said:


> Goodness Grief *Mommy*!  (I mean that in a *cough* coveting way).  Girl, you have an amazing collection.  As a SAHM that doesn't wear a face full of makeup daily, all your stuff would last me a lifetime and probably on to my daughter's generation.  You Rock!



Sickening, isn't it?  I'm a SAHM right now (have been for the past 2 1/2 yrs) and I have no business owning this much m/u.  I plan on going back to work soon, but I normally work in an HR office so I can't go all out with m/u.  I save the fun stuff for the weekends.  My collection honestly exploded over the past year.  I started collecting MAC in 2001, but I took a break after I had my son in 2004 but started hoarding again last year.  I guess I'm making up for lost time....... which is STUPID!!!


----------



## Mommyx2

Most of my e/s are MAC, UD and LORAC but there are 6 NYX e/s in there somewhere.  As you can all see, I've never hit pan on any e/s.  The only e/s that looks like it has a dent in it is Shroom and maybe Bronze.  This is exactly why I need to chill out on the e/s buying.  I have Birds & Berries and Bough Grey, but I don't want to depot them.

Top two palettes are neutrals/browns, bottom-left are greens, and bottom-right are blues. 







Top-left are pinks & purples, Top-right are more purples, yellows, golds, & oranges and two MAC blushes.  Bottom palette are greys & blacks.  The 5 bigger e/s on the bottom row are Stila.  They were too big to fit in the neutral palette.





Top is Coastal Scents Neutral palette and the bottom two are TheBalm Shady Lady #1 & #2.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^^Look at all that shadow ! You and Loquita both have amazing collections!

Lo, I need a couple of those lipliner/eyeliner holders. Did they come from the container store?


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow* mommy*!! Amazing collection. How do you rotate what you use daily? I am trying to come up with a system to use my makeup more efficently. 

Are those palettes magnetic?


----------



## TygerKitty

Mommy I think your e/s collection might beat mine!  I have oodles lol!  I will have to take updated pics soon, I reorganized my makeup storage!


----------



## Loquita

Mommyx2 said:


> Thanks VJ!  It's so useful and it keeps me organized.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my little containers that I keep in my drawers that hold my e/l, cream e/s, etc from The Container Store.  I love that place!
> 
> 
> 
> I love her chubby little hand in that picture!  She loves to open my l/s, swipe it on her lips a couple times, recap the tube and make smacking noises.  She doesn't actually get any l/s on herself because I always make sure the l/s is swiveled the lowest it can go, but it's cute watching her think she has some on.  Oh, and I bought that mesh bin at Target on clearance!  I used to keep my palettes in those mail organizer things, but my collection outgrew it.
> 
> I wish you didn't already buy those Illamasqua blushes because I would've sent them to you since mine are practically brand new but break me out.  Boo hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE lip stuff, but I have so much that I honestly hardly ever finish a tube.  I end up tossing it when it starts smelling funky or b2m them.  I love getting NYX l/g because they're so cheap, I like the pigmentation, and I don't feel bad for tossing them if they go bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Your wish is my command.  I'll post the pics soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sickening, isn't it?  I'm a SAHM right now (have been for the past 2 1/2 yrs) and I have no business owning this much m/u.  I plan on going back to work soon, but I normally work in an HR office so I can't go all out with m/u.  I save the fun stuff for the weekends.  My collection honestly exploded over the past year.  I started collecting MAC in 2001, but I took a break after I had my son in 2004 but started hoarding again last year.  I guess I'm making up for lost time....... which is STUPID!!!





Hey *Mx2*, don't feel badly about having a healthy MU collection...I only go in to my office 2-3 days/week, but I still love me some MU!!!  I see it as a way to express myself - and it gives me a few minutes a day to have fun and treat myself since during the rest of the day I am running around like a chicken with my head cut off (and I don't even have children).

So please enjoy what you have without feeling guilty, and take the time to pamper yourself - you have two beautiful kids and you deserve it!!!   

And your daughter sounds awesome!!!  I bet you just about die laughing at her lippie routine.  My mom has never been much in MU, which is funny because my sister and I are MU _freaks_. 

(It's the Caribbean in us, I guess).


----------



## Loquita

TygerKitty said:


> Mommy I think your e/s collection might beat mine!  I have oodles lol!  I will have to take updated pics soon, I reorganized my makeup storage!



Can't wait to see your collection, *TK*!  I know that you love color, which makes me excited to see it since I am a fan of funky shadows myself.


----------



## Loquita

Love love LOVE your shadow collection, *Mx2*!!!  

You are a depotting whiz - I even depotted my Bough Grey, 'cause at this point I can't stand not to have anything depotted.  (I know, it's weird...)


----------



## Loquita

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Look at all that shadow ! You and Loquita both have amazing collections!
> 
> Lo, I need a couple of those lipliner/eyeliner holders. Did they come from the container store?



Yep!  Here it is:

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...lastic?N=1000041&Ntt=umbra&productId=10025825

And make sure that you look on retailmenot.com for coupons if you order online - they usually have a few for the Container Store.


----------



## blah956

Loquita said:


> Yep!  Here it is:
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...lastic?N=1000041&Ntt=umbra&productId=10025825
> 
> And make sure that you look on retailmenot.com for coupons if you order online - they usually have a few for the Container Store.



do you think there are better deals online or instore, more often?


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Loquita said:


> Hey *MsWestchester*, did you get a Gaga or a Cyndi MU bag?
> 
> I am so jealous - I could not score one of those around here & the Gaga ones were gone online too in about three seconds...you are really lucky.
> 
> the MAC cards and the brush collection, too!!



Thanks love!
It's the Cyndi Lauper one, I can't stand Lady GaGa 
 I didn't buy it online, I bought it in the store, since 2 stores near me had them, and I bought the last two!


----------



## Loquita

MsWestchesterNY said:


> Thanks love!
> It's the Cyndi Lauper one, I can't stand Lady GaGa
> I didn't buy it online, I bought it in the store, since 2 stores near me had them, and I bought the last two!



Nice!

While I do love Gaga, I actually love Cyndi _lots_ more...including her lipstick, heh heh.  (Gaga _does not work_ on olive skin!!!) 

Smart move to buy the last two...I wish that I had done that!


----------



## Mommyx2

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^^Look at all that shadow ! You and Loquita both have amazing collections!
> 
> Lo, I need a couple of those lipliner/eyeliner holders. Did they come from the container store?



Thank you!  i'm trying to venture into blues but don't reallly know where to start.  I believe three of those blues are NYX.  I didn't want to spend a lot while I'm in my "experimental" phase.



VanessaJean said:


> Wow* mommy*!! Amazing collection. How do you rotate what you use daily? I am trying to come up with a system to use my makeup more efficently.
> 
> Are those palettes magnetic?



I don't really have a method as to how I rotate my e/s.  I just wear what I feel like wearing at the time.  I don't match it to my outfits or anything.  I think that's why I haven't hit pan on anything.  I wear a different combo everyday, but the e/s that I've been using almost daily lately has been Handwritten.  I usually do some sort of daytime brown smokey eye everyday and I use Handwritten to do my outer v. 



TygerKitty said:


> Mommy I think your e/s collection might beat mine!  I have oodles lol!  I will have to take updated pics soon, I reorganized my makeup storage!



Oooh, I'd love to see pics of your collection!  I love to be nosey and check out everyone's stash. 



Loquita said:


> Hey *Mx2*, don't feel badly about having a healthy MU collection...I only go in to my office 2-3 days/week, but I still love me some MU!!!  I see it as a way to express myself - and it gives me a few minutes a day to have fun and treat myself since during the rest of the day I am running around like a chicken with my head cut off (and I don't even have children).
> 
> So please enjoy what you have without feeling guilty, and take the time to pamper yourself - you have two beautiful kids and you deserve it!!!
> 
> And your daughter sounds awesome!!!  I bet you just about die laughing at her lippie routine.  My mom has never been much in MU, which is funny because my sister and I are MU _freaks_.
> 
> (It's the Caribbean in us, I guess).



Thanks Lo!  Since I'm a SAHM, I have more time to play around with my makeup.  Sounds kinda backwards, I know.  When I had a job I was in too much of a hurry in the morning to do anything fancy with my eyes.  Playing around with makeup is the only thing fun that I get to do during my kid-free time... well, besides reading but I don't know of any good books to read right now.  Anybody have any suggestions?

Yup, my DD is awesome.  She loves to wear everyone's shoes around the house too, so I got her a box of Disney princess heels.  LMAO!  She loves purses, too.  What a girlie-girl.  Makeup, shoes, AND purses.  Oh my. ush:


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

Loquita said:


> Nice!
> 
> While I do love Gaga, I actually love Cyndi _lots_ more...including her lipstick, heh heh.  (Gaga _does not work_ on olive skin!!!)
> 
> Smart move to buy the last two...I wish that I had done that!



This is so true. I'm part of MANY makeup communities online, so I see a LOT of FOTDs with that darn GaGa lipstick, and I'm still convinced it doesn't look good on anyone except Lady GaGa

Haha yea I bought the last two, one for this girl on a makeup community I'm apart of who didn't have a MAC store near her, I was gonna sell the other one on the bay, but I liked it too much!


----------



## keodi

Bag Lady 923 said:


> I use stacked 3 drawer Sterilite bins. I reorganized things a bit and added more to my collection since these pics...


love it!



Loquita said:


> Okay, so now we get down to the details of my MU shelf.  First things first:
> 
> *I AM A MAC FREAK.*
> 
> About 80-90% of my MU is from MAC.  The rest is Illamasqua, Bobbi Brown, MUFE, Urban Decay, Three Custom Color, Cargo, Too Faced, Laura Mercier, and Lipstick Queen.  I also have some drugstore stuff, especially drugstore mascara, which I .
> 
> Working from left to right, here are some close-ups of my collection/strorage - first up is the little acrylic caddy that is filled with my every day MU items (fave brushes, Beauty Blender, concealers, mascara, powder, highlighter, foundation, primer, etc.)  Since we have hardly any counter space this works really well for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pup Mico inspecting the caddy because that's just what he does:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MAC palettes (mostly eye shadow, and one of them for blush).  Not all of them are full, but I clearly have a healthy eyeshadow collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every palette is anal-retentively labeled, which makes it very easy to find the colors that I want in the morning:





Loquita said:


> My lip liners - this container is amazing because it allows me to separate the liners into colors, which really helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's my lipsticks (these are actually two separate little acrylic blocks with space for 4 lip liners in each that  am not using at the moment):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And behind the lipsticks there are these two little acrylic shelves with some items on top and below:


love the MU organisation storage! the little guy is cute too.


----------



## Pursegrrl

LO!!  Just saw your pics!!! 

Take a bow, girl!!


----------



## rainrowan

Can't get over how neat and tidy these recent collections are!  I've got powder all over my compacts etc


----------



## Loquita

Thanks, *keodi* and *PG*!!! I esp. appreciate the compliments for my little fuzzy one.  

He is the BEST...and even though he's small, you can always hear him coming because he snorts constantly (deviated septum).  

This is very useful when he is running towards my makeup stash to steal a brush, trust me.


----------



## Loquita

MsWestchesterNY said:


> This is so true. I'm part of MANY makeup communities online, so I see a LOT of FOTDs with that darn GaGa lipstick, and I'm still convinced it doesn't look good on anyone except Lady GaGa
> 
> Haha yea I bought the last two, one for this girl on a makeup community I'm apart of who didn't have a MAC store near her, I was gonna sell the other one on the bay, but I liked it too much!



I have to say the only MAC l/s that looks nastier on me than Gaga is Blankety.  I tried it on yesterday and it wiped it off FAST so that no one in the store would see me with it on - that bad.


----------



## jaslee

This is where I keep my make-up:
(Sorry the flash is so bright. I don't know how to lower the flash ush


----------



## jaslee

(Continue)


----------



## declaredbeauty

MsWestchesterNY said:


> thanks ladies ^^^
> Forgot to add the rest! the palettes are kept in a letter holder from target which safes space. For the traincase, I always keep it open on my table so I can see the shadows.
> The lip stuff and random shadows go in a plastic container
> Some more eyeshadows ( mineralized shadows )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some lip stuff, not all the rest are hiding in my makeup bag, jeans and coat pockets in my closet ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little more shadows and pigments


I love all those colors!


----------



## TygerKitty

Jaslee that storage drawer thing is really pretty!


----------



## jaslee

TygerKitty said:


> Jaslee that storage drawer thing is really pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Loquita

Love the acrylic holder for all of your stuff, *jaslee* - I used to not get the whole acrylic makeup holder thing, but I finally bought some and I am seriously hooked - it makes everything so much easier to see!


----------



## jaslee

Loquita said:


> Love the acrylic holder for all of your stuff, *jaslee* - I used to not get the whole acrylic makeup holder thing, but I finally bought some and I am seriously hooked - it makes everything so much easier to see!



I know what you mean! When I didn't have it, I used to store all of my make-up in this huge make-up bag. I couldn't find anything in it at all. It was like a deep black hole


----------



## keodi

My make up storage..everything's in a drawer sinced I moved here..


----------



## keodi

foundations/primers





blushers


----------



## keodi

blushers cont..





MAC palettes and CS palette.


----------



## keodi

the nine clear containers hold my MAC MSF's, MAC holiday palettes, blush ombres and mineralize e/s, and my 20 something MAC self made quads.





back up discontinued MAC brushes


----------



## keodi

false lashes, lots of mascaras unused I like to keep stock on those.. the ones I currently use are in my purse...





pigment sample storage


----------



## keodi

lipstick/lipgloss storage





brushes storage


----------



## keodi

I keep my eyeliners/greasepaint sticks etc..in here, and this brush roll holds my second set of full size MAC brushes for travel.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it all* keodi*! I need to get more organized.


----------



## keodi

^^
thank you!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Keodi,




How do you keep your brushes from gathering dust?


----------



## keodi

bunnymasseuse said:


> Keodi,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep your brushes from gathering dust?


 
I use them quite often so they don't really get a chance to collect dust.. when I'm low on clean brushes, I wash them all.


----------



## Pursefreak25

OMG!!!! You guys have inspiried me to get a makeup tool box to store all my makeup in. Because right now its all in makeup bags. I have like 4 bags. LOL!


----------



## lovemysavior

keodi said:


> foundations/primers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blushers


 
Amazing collection *Keodi*.  I noticed that you keep most of your products in their original box.  I used to do that until recently.  Now I only keep my MAC eyeshadows in their box.  It's easier to stack the boxes neatly, I think.


----------



## keodi

^^
thank you! I keep them in the original box because my blushers were getting damaged without the packaging. I lost my NARS Sex blush and so I've learned my lesson.


----------



## *Jem*

Finally got off my butt and took pictures of where I keep my stuff. I don't have    that much stuff. 

On my counter:







Inside the metal storage unit:














Plastic drawers:


----------



## *Jem*

Continued...


On top on metal storage:







Brushes:







Drawer below counter:


----------



## keodi

*Jem* said:


> Continued...
> 
> 
> On top on metal storage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brushes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer below counter:



love the storage! so neat and organised!


----------



## Designer_Love

i have a bookcase where i keep all my makeup, lotions, perfumes and so on...

here is a picture of the whole thing, sorry it is sideways, it's the only way i could get the whole thing in a photo.





here is the top half of it





bottom half





my body sprays and perfumes





more of my stuff





makeup


----------



## Designer_Love

basket of nailpolsih and other random things





tanning products, lotions, brushes and so on





makeup





more makeup


----------



## VanessaJean

Love that idea! It looks really nice.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

I am sooo in love with this thread, would love to see more

Great makup hauls everyone


----------



## regretless

designer love, wooooow you have a lot of sprays!! i'm so jealous!


----------



## mcb100

It seems that everyone is keeping their makeup brushes sticking up in glasses or jars with small rocks in them. Is it bad if I just keep my makeup brushes laid down in a drawer? Or is it really better to store them facing upwards with the rocks at the bottom of the jar? Just wondering.


----------



## keodi

mcb100 said:


> It seems that everyone is keeping their makeup brushes sticking up in glasses or jars with small rocks in them. Is it bad if I just keep my makeup brushes laid down in a drawer? Or is it really better to store them facing upwards with the rocks at the bottom of the jar? Just wondering.



storing your brushes laid down in a drawer is ok, I store my brushes in glass jars because it's easier for me to reach for them.


----------



## lolitablue

I got so inspired by all the great displays and storage and make up shown here!! I did my research and realized that a caboodle make up case would not do it and ended up watching Youtube videos.  There are a lot of ideas there so this one sent me to QVC and I found this:








I will definitely post a review when I get it but I am very excited about this b/c like some of you already know, the clutter is insane and it is time to organize my make up so I could actually see what I own.

Will keep you posted!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Did you buy that online? I want one!!


----------



## devoted7

I have this organizer and at first was very hesitant to purchase. First the price was steep and I had no clue where I was going to put it. Well I took the plunge anyways and bought it. Let me say...it's amazing and so
worth the investment. it's way better than those plastic drawers (even though I still use the plastic drawers for other make up. lol). I will take pictures later on 



lolitablue said:


> I got so inspired by all the great displays and storage and make up shown here!! I did my research and realized that a caboodle make up case would not do it and ended up watching Youtube videos.  There are a lot of ideas there so this one sent me to QVC and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely post a review when I get it but I am very excited about this b/c like some of you already know, the clutter is insane and it is time to organize my make up so I could actually see what I own.
> 
> Will keep you posted!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Where did you guys get this? I want it for Xmas! LOL.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VanessaJean said:


> Where did you guys get this? I want it for Xmas! LOL.



lolita wrote:
There are a lot of ideas there so this one sent me to *QVC*...


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh I see that now! Thanks!


----------



## devoted7

^yeah you can get it at QVC or score one on eBay for a cheap deal! There may be "minor ware" but it'll still be well worth it! I think I bought mine on eBay for $40 compared to $70ish?


----------



## Needanotherbag

I have this one in white from QVC - its fabulous!  Its full now though, so the drawer in my counter beneath is is filling up too...MAC palettes dont fit 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?view=2&app=detail&params=item^H01970,RecTypeInd^IOFFER,navlist^H01970*H01959*H164203*,cp^detail,tmp^related,cpprod^H165015,cm_scid^dtlr&walk=&cmtags=


----------



## Needanotherbag

sorry not sure why that link isnt active


----------



## VanessaJean

What do I search for on ebay?


----------



## Needanotherbag

^^^*lori greiner cosmetic*


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks!


----------



## devoted7

^not sure if you're looking for a particular color but here's an auction that's ending soon and it's really low bidding (not my auction).

http://cgi.ebay.com/Deluxe-Cosmetic...ltDomain_0&hash=item5888922bcc#ht_4612wt_1139

*needanotherhandbag:* i have the white one too! and yeah, my organizer is full too. I only cosmetics that I use a lot or frequently in the organizer. all other cosmetics are in the plastic drawers. LOL!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! I'm going to have a look!


----------



## lolitablue

devoted7 said:


> I have this organizer and at first was very hesitant to purchase. First the price was steep and I had no clue where I was going to put it. Well I took the plunge anyways and bought it. Let me say...it's amazing and so
> worth the investment. it's way better than those plastic drawers (even though I still use the plastic drawers for other make up. lol). I will take pictures later on


 
I will love to see your pictures!!! I cannot wait for it to arrive, my counter needs the decluttering so badly!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Got my organizer from QVC today!!! Going to play later tonight with ALL my make-up!! Cannot wait to have my counter decluttered!!! Yay!!!

Will post before and after pictures, ladies!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Yay! I really want one of these!


----------



## lolitablue

Finally done!!! Could not go to sleep and leave the unfinished business of not organizing everything the way I wanted it!  This whole process started two weeks ago and since I ordered the organizer from QVC, I have been preparing for the changes.  Got so inspired to reorganize that I went and changed the look of my bathroom and bedroom.

Here are some pictures of how my new bathroom looks:












Now the messy clutter:






Having them in a drawer really made it hard for me to know what I have and what I "need"!


----------



## lolitablue

Today, the organizer arrived and I ran from the gym to play with my new toy!!  Literally laid everything on the floor and played!!

Here are the before and after pictures:












A bunch of perfume, lotions and face cream samples ended up going back to the drawer but in a neat and organized way!!   I am very happy with this organizer and strongly recommend it if you do not have lots of make-up but still do not know what you have!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! Love it. I really want one now.


----------



## lolitablue

VanessaJean said:


> Wow! Love it. I really want one now.


 
Did you look for one on Ebay??


----------



## VanessaJean

I did but no one ships to Canada...


----------



## lolitablue

VanessaJean said:


> I did but no one ships to Canada...


 
Ohhh! Sorry!! You must get one somehow!! I love mine!!


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm still looking.


----------



## juneping

wow...you ladies so so neat, the way you organize your make up.


----------



## declaredbeauty

lolitablue, I LOVE it. And I love your new shower curtain.


----------



## sweetart

great organizer, lolita! I actually ordered that last year but had to return it but only because I had way to much crap.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Great organizer Lolita! Omg youre rubber ducky bath loofah is so adorable! May I ask where you purchased it from?
The organizer is so cute! I purchased the larger version of that a few years ago and I love it to pieces! Aside from the size, I spot an extra tier of drawers in yours!
Hmm...youre making me want another one!


----------



## Swtest2Lips

sweetart said:


> great organizer, lolita! I actually ordered that last year but had to return it but only because I had way to much crap.




You should place another order for 2


----------



## lolitablue

declaredbeauty said:


> lolitablue, I LOVE it. And I love your new shower curtain.


 
Thank you!!

Actually, the new shower curtain is the flowery one! The old one was HK! The whole bathroom theme was HK but now I went with a more flowery theme. 



sweetart said:


> great organizer, lolita! I actually ordered that last year but had to return it but only because I had way to much crap.


 
I know that feeling!! After watching YT videos and getting more ideas, I have emptied out the drawers of a vanity/desk piece that I used as a desk while going to grad school which now will also become a vanity in my room!! Heaven safe us!!!! 



Swtest2Lips said:


> Great organizer Lolita! Omg youre rubber ducky bath loofah is so adorable! May I ask where you purchased it from?
> The organizer is so cute! I purchased the larger version of that a few years ago and I love it to pieces! Aside from the size, I spot an extra tier of drawers in yours!
> Hmm...youre making me want another one!


 
Yes, this one is longer rather than wider. IMO!! 

You should get another one!! I am considering some of her other items to put jewelry, as well!
The ducky is from Bath & Body Works!! Its a fave!! 


I also got some brushes and put together a brush holder, the way some of the ladies suggested (like Sephora) and it turned out cute!! I may also need a bigger brush holder! I am holding back, though!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

lolitablue said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Actually, the new shower curtain is the flowery one! The old one was HK! The whole bathroom theme was HK but now I went with a more flowery theme.



That's the one I like. I like the HK one too but I love the flower one.


----------



## lolitablue

declaredbeauty said:


> That's the one I like. I like the HK one too but I love the flower one.


 
LOL!! I am a big fan, too!!!!


----------



## ladystara

lolitablue said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Actually, the new shower curtain is the flowery one! The old one was HK! The whole bathroom theme was HK but now I went with a more flowery theme.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feeling!! After watching YT videos and getting more ideas, I have emptied out the drawers of a vanity/desk piece that I used as a desk while going to grad school which now will also become a vanity in my room!! Heaven safe us!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this one is longer rather than wider. IMO!!
> 
> You should get another one!! I am considering some of her other items to put jewelry, as well!
> The ducky is from Bath & Body Works!! Its a fave!!
> 
> 
> I also got some brushes and put together a brush holder, the way some of the ladies suggested (like Sephora) and it turned out cute!! I may also need a bigger brush holder! I am holding back, though!!



I just got the makeup holder from ELF and have my brushes in it with rice holding them up!  I put Chanel glossimers in my smaller makeup organizer.  It looks gorgeous!


----------



## lolitablue

ladystara said:


> I just got the makeup holder from ELF and have my brushes in it with rice holding them up! I put Chanel glossimers in my smaller makeup organizer. It looks gorgeous!


 
Yeyyy!! Do you have pictures to share?


----------



## ladystara

lolitablue said:


> Yeyyy!! Do you have pictures to share?



I will try to take some this weekend!


----------



## lolitablue

Here is how the brush holder turned out! I am missing the sheer ribbon!! 







A regular vase from Wally and some beads from the arts & crafts section.  Spent less than $10.00 for the whole thing and love the organization!!!


----------



## keodi

lolitablue said:


> Here is how the brush holder turned out! I am missing the sheer ribbon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A regular vase from Wally and some beads from the arts & crafts section.  Spent less than $10.00 for the whole thing and love the organization!!!


nice job on the brush holder


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the brush holder! Need to make a trip to Michaels!


----------



## lolitablue

I am also organizing a desk/vanity in my bedroom and found these great organizer trays that go inside the drawers!! Love them!

They are from IKEA and a set of two for this size is only $4.99!!  They have sets of three and also larger trays but these fit perfectly in the drawer.  One of them is specially for tubes or wider items that you can store laying down!! Super!!


----------



## Beenie

All of you have some serious creativity going on! I guess I am boring with my 3 drawer Sterilite containers but they work so well for me and my friends (they all like to come over and play) that we all know exactly where everything is. They even know which drawers have what.


----------



## crissy11

Here is a picture of my makeup table. My DH is a scientist and managed to get me the same beakers for my brushes that MAC uses at their counters. His workplace was throwing hundreds of them away and he snagged some for me.

The binder has all my face charts from all the MAC makeovers I've had done since I started wearing their makeup about 15 years ago!! My artist thinks that is awesome.


----------



## lolitablue

crissy11 said:


> Here is a picture of my makeup table. My DH is a scientist and managed to get me the same beakers for my brushes that MAC uses at their counters. His workplace was throwing hundreds of them away and he snagged some for me.
> 
> The binder has all my face charts from all the MAC makeovers I've had done since I started wearing their makeup about 15 years ago!! My artist thinks that is awesome.


 
Ohhhhh, open and show us those little drawers, please!!!! 

I love what I see already!!!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love everything *Crissy*. Where did you get the table??


----------



## crissy11

VanessaJean said:


> Love everything *Crissy*. Where did you get the table??


 
Ikea. . .  I think they still have it available, you buy the top and the legs separately and can get different colors of both to match your existing furniture - or not!


----------



## blah956

between this thread and the numerous "lets see where your purses sit" threads, i may just have to get a job at Ikea lol


----------



## lolitablue

blah956 said:


> between this thread and the numerous "lets see where your purses sit" threads, i may just have to get a job at Ikea lol


 
LOL!! So true!!! You got to love IKEA!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Designer_Love, I love the book case idea. So neat and orderly.


----------



## VanessaJean

Finally took some pics. I'm hoping to get a vanity/desk for my bedroom but until that happens this is where I keep my makeup. 
Kat Von D train case:


----------



## VanessaJean

Drawers and hair stuff on top of my bathroom cabinet and my brushes.


----------



## lolitablue

VanessaJean said:


> Drawers and hair stuff on top of my bathroom cabinet and my brushes.


 






I saw someting like this at Walmart that may be more for papers or small desk items but looked so cool for a vanity.  They are all white and come in sets of two drawers.  Need to find a picture and post here!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

I love mine! I can't wait until I have a vanity to keep everything on.


----------



## lolitablue

VanessaJean said:


> I love mine! I can't wait until I have a vanity to keep everything on.


 
Great!!! Do you know which one you are picking?  I am finishing the details on mine!!


----------



## VanessaJean

I really like one at Bed Bath and Beyond but it will probably be Xmas before I get it. It's actually a writing desk with drawers.


----------



## lolitablue

VanessaJean said:


> I really like one at Bed Bath and Beyond but it will probably be Xmas before I get it. It's actually a writing desk with drawers.


 
Like this?
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/EnlargeProduct.asp?SKU=16126870&ZMPHT=380/10510716126870P.JPG


Mine used to be a desk also. I am still trying to figure out the chair that I want to get for it!


----------



## VanessaJean

Kind of like that. I'm trying to find the one I liked best.


----------



## VanessaJean

This one-

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.ca/EnlargeProduct.asp?SKU=17397796&ZMPHT=380/14183417397796P.JPG


----------



## lolitablue

I like these! They are from Wally World!!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Autumn-Lane-Desk-White/11011723

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Home-Styles-Naples-Student-Desk-and-Hutch-Set-in-White/13992044


----------



## VanessaJean

I like those too but I have my heart set on black or dark wood.


----------



## lolitablue

VanessaJean said:


> I like those too but I have my heart set on black or dark wood.


 
LOL!! I noticed that!! Although all my bedroom furniture is mahogany, I keep finding the white pieces!!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

I do like the look of the white pieces but it would not go with my decor...


----------



## krazydaisy

crissy11 said:


> Here is a picture of my makeup table. My DH is a scientist and managed to get me the same beakers for my brushes that MAC uses at their counters. His workplace was throwing hundreds of them away and he snagged some for me.
> 
> The binder has all my face charts from all the MAC makeovers I've had done since I started wearing their makeup about 15 years ago!! My artist thinks that is awesome.



What is this desk called? Can you link?


----------



## lolitablue

Here is how the vanity area turned out!!! I placed the drawer dividers from IKEA inside the desk.  Still looking for a cool chair to match!!!  Any suggestions?


----------



## declaredbeauty

^How neat! I love what you did with the mirror.


----------



## lolitablue

declaredbeauty said:


> ^How neat! I love what you did with the mirror.


 
Thank you! I thought I needed all the light that I can use!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! It looks amazing! What desk did you go with?


----------



## lolitablue

VanessaJean said:


> Wow! It looks amazing! What desk did you go with?



I think this is just a desk from Rooms to go!! I was using it for school and now it turned out to be perfect for what I was going for!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love it!


----------



## la miss

lolitablue said:


> Here is how the vanity area turned out!!! I placed the drawer dividers from IKEA inside the desk.  Still looking for a cool chair to match!!!  Any suggestions?



Wow nice. Where did you get the little armoire thingy?


----------



## lolitablue

la miss said:


> Wow nice. Where did you get the little armoire thingy?



QVC but you may be able to find them on *bay!  


http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...uxe-Wood-Cosmetic-Box-wMirror-by-Lori-Greiner


----------



## Beenie

*lolitablue *you did an amazing job with your vanity! It looks girly and pretty without being over the top.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I love everyone's solution! 

I'm just in the middle of putting together my own vanity set. I bought a black Ikea Malm Sideboard with a drawer and a matching mirror for my bedroom. I just need a nice way to illuminate it! I want Hollywood style bulbs (like the Ikea Musik Lamp) around it but the problem is I don't know how to hook it up to electricity. I only have one power outlet next to it so would need something with a plug. My boyfriend is currently looking to see whether he can change that electricity solution in our bedroom.


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> *lolitablue *you did an amazing job with your vanity! It looks girly and pretty without being over the top.


 
Thank you, my dear!!! I am still trying to figure out which chair to get!! I may just go to garage sales this weekend!!! 



Kittie LaRoche said:


> I love everyone's solution!
> 
> I'm just in the middle of putting together my own vanity set. I bought a black Ikea Malm Sideboard with a drawer and a matching mirror for my bedroom. I just need a nice way to illuminate it! I want Hollywood style bulbs (like the Ikea Musik Lamp) around it but the problem is I don't know how to hook it up to electricity. I only have one power outlet next to it so would need something with a plug. My boyfriend is currently looking to see whether he can change that electricity solution in our bedroom.


 
Sounds dreamy!!! Cannot wait to see it!!


----------



## la miss

lolitablue said:


> QVC but you may be able to find them on *bay!
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...uxe-Wood-Cosmetic-Box-wMirror-by-Lori-Greiner



 I need this in my life!


----------



## Beenie

lolita, definitely check out garage sales and if you find a cute shape that is beat up for cheap you can sand it and paint it a fun color! Gosh I wish we lived closer so I could go with you!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> lolita, definitely check out garage sales and if you find a cute shape that is beat up for cheap you can sand it and paint it a fun color! Gosh I wish we lived closer so I could go with you!


 
I would have loved that! I am actually going by myself! We must plan a meet up!!!


----------



## ShkBass

you guys are sooooo organized lol
I just have my makeup scattered into 3 dior makeup suitcases and inside an empy cardboard box lol


----------



## jpgoeth

Someone was asking about stacking trays that they used to carry at Sephora (about a million pages ago probably, lol), and I saw these today at the container store and immediately thought of this thread:








They are called large and small modular trays.  It just seemed to be exactly what this person was looking for - the small tray has a lip type thing that fits into the large one and it slides back and forth over the large one.  So, in case whoever it was is still looking, check out the container store!


----------



## lolitablue

jpgoeth said:


> Someone was asking about stacking trays that they used to carry at Sephora (about a million pages ago probably, lol), and I saw these today at the container store and immediately thought of this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are called large and small modular trays. It just seemed to be exactly what this person was looking for - the small tray has a lip type thing that fits into the large one and it slides back and forth over the large one. So, in case whoever it was is still looking, check out the container store!


 
Great information!! Hope they find it here!! Thank you for showing us!!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

My vanity corner is slowly coming together:









I still need a nicer chair though!


----------



## Samia

^ I love the Mirror!


----------



## VanessaJean

*Kittie* it's gorgeous! Where did you get the desk and the mirror?


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Thank you, Ladies! It's both from Ikea! The desk is from the Malm series, the mirror is called Stave (I assume, the Ikea names are the same worldwide?!) I paid 88&#8364; for the set (69&#8364; + 19&#8364;, the desk was 20&#8364; off for Ikea Family members )! It has a drawer that is as wide as the desk. I haven't filled it yet as I'm waiting for drawer inserts in the mail. 

I wanted those 5 bulb vintage Hollywood style lamps at first and tried the Ikea Musik lamp on both sides, but somehow that didn't look right in my bedroom so we took them back. ush: My boyfriend's then suggested "Linestra" lamps and I absolutely love them.

It was a pain to install though as I only have one power outlet in that area so my BF and his dad had to break into the wall to get to the powerlines. :shame:


----------



## jpgoeth

^^ I Love the big mirror, but is it close enough to where you are sitting?  I have a mirror that's attached to the vanity, but it always seems so far away!  So I have a separate mirror that I keep in front of the vanity mirror .  

Maybe I'm blind, I dunno


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I use another one as well. One of those magnifying thingies for the Close up stuff.  It will move once I move my collection to the new place.


----------



## lolitablue

Kittie LaRoche said:


> Thank you, Ladies! It's both from Ikea! The desk is from the Malm series, the mirror is called Stave (I assume, the Ikea names are the same worldwide?!) I paid 88 for the set (69 + 19, the desk was 20 off for Ikea Family members )! It has a drawer that is as wide as the desk. I haven't filled it yet as I'm waiting for drawer inserts in the mail.
> 
> I wanted those 5 bulb vintage Hollywood style lamps at first and tried the Ikea Musik lamp on both sides, but somehow that didn't look right in my bedroom so we took them back. ush: My boyfriend's then suggested "Linestra" lamps and I absolutely love them.
> 
> It was a pain to install though as I only have one power outlet in that area so my BF and his dad had to break into the wall to get to the powerlines. :shame:


 
I love it!! The lightning looks like it is going to work!!! Perfection!!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I've been wanting to revisit this thread, so many great ideas.  My 13 yo is now into makeup BIG!  She has more than me and some pretty good items too ( I think I created a monster).  What she doesn't have is a vanity.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

jpgoeth said:


> ^^ I Love the big mirror, but is it close enough to where you are sitting?  I have a mirror that's attached to the vanity, but it always seems so far away!  So I have a separate mirror that I keep in front of the vanity mirror .
> 
> Maybe I'm blind, I dunno


I agree, w/o glasses I have to have a very close or adjustable mirror to apply ANYTHING!


----------



## lolitablue

LOREBUNDE said:


> I've been wanting to revisit this thread, so many great ideas. My 13 yo is now into makeup BIG! She has more than me and some pretty good items too ( I think I created a monster). What she doesn't *have is a vanity.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> They are so much fun!! If you have an IKEA near you, you can find anything there!!


----------



## ShkBass

kitty - I have that same lamp


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

The Wall oder Paper lamp?


----------



## Rondafaye

Here's my solution . . .


----------



## roxys

Kittie your space is coming together wonderfully!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

well here is puney collection of make-up. I love my Kat Von D case!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the case! Is the lace one KVD as well?


----------



## lolitablue

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> well here is puney collection of make-up. I love my Kat Von D case!



Watch this grow!!! Love the cases!!


----------



## roxys

great case!


----------



## Jeneen

Rondafaye said:


> Here's my solution . . .



Wow! So many goodies to play with


----------



## lolitablue

My make up collection has been growing ever since I started putting together my vanity!! I finallyg got the chair and also purchased this set of drawers from IKEA!! It is small and perfect for a corner!! More storage and the red matches the rest of the room!!!


----------



## Beenie

^^ I like that "dresser" *lolitablue*! I would love to see a pic once it is set up in your room.


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> ^^ I like that "dresser" *lolitablue*! I would love to see a pic once it is set up in your room.


 
Perfect!! I am working on taking some tonight!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

Wow!!! I am so jealous of all the collections here. I don't have a fraction of what you guys have!!!! All I have fits in a clinique bag on my bathroom sink.  My DH doesn't understand!   I did just purchase my first MAC cosmetics ever today!  Seeing all your organizational skills is making me want to too! And I am horrible at organizing!


----------



## lolitablue

fabchick1987 said:


> Wow!!! I am so jealous of all the collections here. I don't have a fraction of what you guys have!!!! All I have fits in a clinique bag on my bathroom sink. My DH doesn't understand!  I did just purchase my first MAC cosmetics ever today! Seeing all your organizational skills is making me want to too! And I am horrible at organizing!


 
You can get ideas from here!! My first inspiration was to move my make up out of my bathroom and there I went!! It's been a great hobby to organize and purchase make up at the same time!!


----------



## fabchick1987

lolitablue said:


> You can get ideas from here!! My first inspiration was to move my make up out of my bathroom and there I went!! It's been a great hobby to organize and purchase make up at the same time!!


 
Ya!!  I just notice that a lot of people keep there stuff even if they dont use it much.  I never thought about that I just put it in a yard sale or throw it away or give it to family members.  Guess im gonna have to start saving it cuz you never know when you are gonna change your mind and want it again!!   My mom got a new dresser with a mirror so she is giving me her old one!!! I am gonna set all my stuff up on there so its not crowding the bathroom!!! I am goin to the container store this weekend!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am designing my perfect vanity for when we move to our new place.  I am so excited


----------



## GingerSnap527

I have a Sephora train case, but I find that it's just holding the make-up I don't use often. The make-up that I do use often right now has it's home all over my dining room table!


----------



## lolitablue

I found out that now that most of my stuff is organized, I am using more of what I have because it is available, visible and handy.  I get to sit in front of my mirror to do my makeup everytime and it is a great feeling!!!

Same with my closet!! Now, that I have organized the clothes, I get to see what I have and wear them often!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

How did you organize your clothes????  I am not a good organizer but there is stuff everywhere!!  I need some tips.


----------



## lolitablue

fabchick1987 said:


> How did you organize your clothes???? I am not a good organizer but there is stuff everywhere!! I need some tips.


 
I am currently organizing it.  It all started with the make up and now it is moving to the clothes! 

I went to IKEA and got lots of ideas.  Right now, I am using baskets, decorative boxes and wired fruit baskets drawers.  Everything will be visible.  I will post pictures of that and the vanity, soon!!


----------



## fabchick1987

Please do!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I don't own these (yet) but here's some great inspiration:
http://www.theclearcube.com





And my newest LOVE. Found in the Kim K thread:
http://www.vanitygirlhollywood.com/




Only $767 for the mirror, table, drawer, and stool.


----------



## VanessaJean

Drool!~


----------



## fabchick1987

I like the vanity.  I looked at the cube on their website and its too expensive for me just for a plastic drawer set.  I like it a lot but I would rather buy a nice vanity and have plastic holders from the container store.  My mom is giving me her dresser/mirror so I will prob just use that for my makeup.  But I wont get it for a couple months because we are gonna be moving  until then I am using my bathroom and have my stuff thrown EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

declaredbeauty said:


> I don't own these (yet) but here's some great inspiration:
> http://www.theclearcube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest LOVE. Found in the Kim K thread:
> http://www.vanitygirlhollywood.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only $767 for the mirror, table, drawer, and stool.


 
Wow, love that dresser!! For that price, not so much but a great source of inspiration.

My project is moving along!! I have been to IKEA four times this week.  Once Monday, once Tuesday and...well, you do the math.  Still working on it.  Yesterday, I cleared up so much space in my closet that I was left with a whole rack of emptiness!!! 

That is what I was aiming for so I will be taking pictures soon, to share.


----------



## kimmers

My vanity and my Kardashian Clear Cube inspired makeup organizer.


----------



## ladystara

I love your drawers!  Where did you get them?


----------



## kimmers

The drawers are from the Container Store.  I have 2 stacked.  Hope this helps:

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/bath/jewelry/countertop?productId=10019532&green=15598096371


----------



## ladystara

Thank you!  I will check it out there


----------



## VanessaJean

Love everything about your vanity! Where did you get the vanity, mirror and stool and the magnifying mirror?


----------



## keodi

declaredbeauty said:


> I don't own these (yet) but here's some great inspiration:
> http://www.theclearcube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest LOVE. Found in the Kim K thread:
> http://www.vanitygirlhollywood.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only $767 for the mirror, table, drawer, and stool.



wow! nice!!


----------



## keodi

kimmers said:


> The drawers are from the Container Store.  I have 2 stacked.  Hope this helps:
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/bath/jewelry/countertop?productId=10019532&green=15598096371


the clear drawers is a great idea.


----------



## keodi

kimmers said:


> My vanity and my Kardashian Clear Cube inspired makeup organizer.



very nice!!


----------



## kimmers

VanessaJean said:


> Love everything about your vanity! Where did you get the vanity, mirror and stool and the magnifying mirror?


Thanks everyone!!
The vanity, big mirror and stool all come together.  They are from Bed Bath and Beyond.  I went to my local store and they had them in stock. (I even had a 20% off coupon)  Here's the online link though:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17540262

The magnifying mirror I found at Ulta about a year ago.  I'm not sure if they still carry it, but here's the link on Conair's website:

http://www.conair.com/oval-satin-nickel-double-sided-illuminated-mirror-p-703.html

Hope this helps!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks doll!


----------



## VanessaJean

Do you find you have enough room? Do you do your hair there as well?


----------



## krazydaisy

kimmers; I love your vanity! Can you take closer pictures of the brush set and where did you get?


----------



## VanessaJean

Ok ordered that vanity. I fell in love hard!


----------



## kimmers

VanessaJean said:


> Do you find you have enough room? Do you do your hair there as well?



Enough room as in storage?  Yes.  I can post pics of how I organized the drawer space if you'd like (More Container Store organizers).  Between the two vanity drawers and the clear drawers i have plenty of space. The mirror folds down to cover the center area if you want to use that for storage.
I don't usually do my hair there but I might start.  I just have all my hair stuff in the bathroom right now.


----------



## kimmers

VanessaJean said:


> Ok ordered that vanity. I fell in love hard!



Yay!
I love mine! Let me know what you think when you get it all set up. Post pics too!


----------



## kimmers

krazydaisy said:


> kimmers; I love your vanity! Can you take closer pictures of the brush set and where did you get?









Thanks! The brushes are a mix of MAC, Sonia Kashuk, and BE for the most part.  The brush holders are glass vases from Michael's filled with black and silver glass beads.


----------



## krazydaisy

I love the black and silver glass beads, any idea of what they are called? I can only find marble like or pebbles at Michaels. TY!


----------



## kimmers

krazydaisy said:


> I love the black and silver glass beads, any idea of what they are called? I can only find marble like or pebbles at Michaels. TY!



They are jewelry beads.  They come in small pink packages and are made by Jewelry Essentials.  I think they were around $2.99 a pack at Michael's.  I had to buy a bunch, but I really wanted black and silver.  I couldn't find any black vase fillers. 

http://www.michaels.com/Jewelry-Ess...html?cgid=products-beads-beads-glass&start=81

I think this is them.  I'm not sure if it's the same size I have, but this is what the package looks like.


----------



## sw0pp

I'm gonna get the Muji acrylic storage solutions after seeing them used on a blog. Will post pics once I have them, but for now my eyeshadows, palettes, lippies etc are stored in empty cookie boxes LOL


----------



## lawchick

^^Please do.  I'm thinking of ordering the Muji drawers myself but I would have to buy at least 3.  I'm wondering if I should just bit the bullet and buy the clear cube instead.  I love that thing!  I can't believe there really isn't any cheaper alternative besides the clear jewelery chest I saw on Amazon for close to $200.  At that price I would just order the clear cube.


----------



## VanessaJean

Please post pics of the drawers if you can *Kimmers*! Would love to see how you have them organzied. I can't wait to get mine! So excited. It's the perfect vanity.


----------



## kimmers

VanessaJean said:


> Please post pics of the drawers if you can *Kimmers*! Would love to see how you have them organzied. I can't wait to get mine! So excited. It's the perfect vanity.













There is some space to the back of the drawers also.  I keep a few things back there that I don't use too often.

The clear drawer organizers are from Container Store also:
http://www.containerstore.com/shop/.../modular?productId=10027695&green=15598096371


----------



## VanessaJean

So cute! Wish we had a container store here. Maybe they have them at Michaels?


----------



## Jeneen

kimmers said:


> Thanks! The brushes are a mix of MAC, Sonia Kashuk, and BE for the most part.  The brush holders are glass vases from Michael's filled with black and silver glass beads.



So pretty!


----------



## kimmers

VanessaJean said:


> So cute! Wish we had a container store here. Maybe they have them at Michaels?



I'm not sure about Michael's but I think Target has something similar.


----------



## VanessaJean

We don't have Target either. We have Walmart... I might just order them although the shipping costs are high.


----------



## lawchick

For those of you that have the Muji storage, what drawers do you have?  I am debating between the large set with 3 drawers and the large with 5 drawers.  I might even be interested in the large 2 drawer but I think that might be too deep.  I want to be able to keep my items organized and I want to see them all.  On the other hand I want enough room.  

For anyone with the the Muji drawers, does a bottle of say Nars foundation fit?  What about a box of loose powder (Coty or Nars)?  Can you stack multiple lipglosses or only do one layer of gloss?  

TIA!  I want to purchase a set but I need guidance.  I also see that they are all out of stock right now.


----------



## VanessaJean

Got my vanity today! Will post pics when it's all set up!


----------



## sweetart

I can check for you in the morning and post some picss. I have 2 sets of each (3 & 5 drawer) but I dont use them (2 are still wrappd in plastic ). I ended up redoing my makeup area and just didn't need them.



lawchick said:


> For those of you that have the Muji storage, what drawers do you have?  I am debating between the large set with 3 drawers and the large with 5 drawers.  I might even be interested in the large 2 drawer but I think that might be too deep.  I want to be able to keep my items organized and I want to see them all.  On the other hand I want enough room.
> 
> For anyone with the the Muji drawers, does a bottle of say Nars foundation fit?  What about a box of loose powder (Coty or Nars)?  Can you stack multiple lipglosses or only do one layer of gloss?
> 
> TIA!  I want to purchase a set but I need guidance.  I also see that they are all out of stock right now.


----------



## kimmers

VanessaJean said:


> Got my vanity today! Will post pics when it's all set up!



Yay! I can't wait to see I changed the drawer knobs on mine to silver ones and really like it.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

I HATE this thread!!

lol, j/k 

Geez, I am on a pseudo-ban from buying bags and shoes so I have been turning to home decorating & organization and makeup  This thread mixes the 2!! I'm staring at my computer desk thinking it might look better as a hair/makeup corner!! I am just venturing into the world of makeup so I don't have enough to organize just yet but I just wanted to say a thank you to you all for sharing!!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

What are the beads for? I always see them at Sephora and noticed a lot of TPFers have them... Is the purpose just to hold the brushes up?


----------



## declaredbeauty

Pinkpuff09 said:


> What are the beads for? I always see them at Sephora and noticed a lot of TPFers have them... *Is the purpose just to hold the brushes up?*



Yea and to look pretty while doing so


----------



## VanessaJean

I really need some drawer organizers and racks to hold my palettes. Anyone have or know of any that are big enough to hold Urban Decay Book of Shadows palettes?


----------



## BagloverBurr

I cant wait till we move to our new place!!! and yes the beads are for holding the brushes up


----------



## Beenie

VanessaJean said:


> I really need some drawer organizers and racks to hold my palettes. Anyone have or know of any that are big enough to hold Urban Decay Book of Shadows palettes?


 
I am heading out now to buy some shelves and I am going to put them there by my vanity area so I can look at them spine side out like at a library. The are BOOKS, after all .


----------



## VanessaJean

Can't wait to see what you come up with *Beenie*!


----------



## mcb100

I have this: http://www.target.com/Sterilite-7-D...m_brand-bin&searchRank=salesrank&frombrowse=1 except mine has six drawers instead of seven and there aren't any wheels on the bottom of mine, but other than that, its the same exact thing. Is there anything or any type of container i could put on the inside that would be good for holding/storing lipglosses and lipsticks? Because in one of the drawers that mine has, (the drawer where I keep lip products) you open the drawer up and all the lipglosses roll around and stuff...it's not bad, it just makes it harder for me to find the right one when I'm getting ready in the morning. Anyone know of anything I could put on the inside of it?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bump! Any new pics?


----------



## NailCandy101

bnjj said:


> Wow, luvbags3, I thought I had a lot of lipgloss until I saw yours!!




HOLY!!!!....i thought i LOVED lipglosses!


----------



## SillyLaura

Here's mine!


----------



## lvpiggy

am I the only person who cannot do my makeup or hair sitting down? I have to stand up! (^(oo)^)


----------



## declaredbeauty

^The only thing I apply sitting down is mascara. I can't sit down and do my makeup either. I mean I _can_ if I had too but it feels weird.


----------



## starrynite_87

kimmers said:


> The drawers are from the Container Store.  I have 2 stacked.  Hope this helps:
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/bath/jewelry/countertop?productId=10019532&green=15598096371





I'm planning on going to the Container Store today to get this.


----------



## VanessaJean

I stand up to do my hair but sit down to do my makeup now that I have my vanity. I will post pics but it's not quite finished yet.


----------



## kimmers

starrynite_87 said:


> I'm planning on going to the Container Store today to get this.



I love mine.  I'm thinking about getting one more


----------



## beauty k addict

i sit down to apply most of my makeup on but only stand up when i've to apply mascara/ lipgloss and to do my hair.


----------



## [coco]

lvpiggy said:


> am I the only person who cannot do my makeup or hair sitting down? I have to stand up! (^(oo)^)



Yeppp.... This is me too! And when I do liquid liner and mascara I am an inch away from the mirror!!


----------



## lolitablue

lvpiggy said:


> am I the only person who cannot do my makeup or hair sitting down? I have to stand up! (^(oo)^)


 
I couldn't but now I can!!!  After I set up my vanity, I love to sit and "play" with my make up! It takes longer to get out the door every morning but it is so much fun!!! My hair, that is another story!! 



starrynite_87 said:


> I'm planning on going to the Container Store today to get this.


 
I love those clear cubes!! I may need some!!  

My closet is ready but I need to take pictures so I will share later since I have a visit at my house and their clothes are on the way!


----------



## Jeneen

Yeah, I like to stand too as opposed to sitting at a vanity. If I do want to sit, I like to sit on the ground really close to a full length mirror.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s22/Pinkpuff_2007/DSC06434.jpg

I can't seem to post the picture on here ;/


----------



## declaredbeauty

Pinkpuff09 said:


> http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s22/Pinkpuff_2007/DSC06434.jpg
> 
> I can't seem to post the picture on here ;/


Very nice! Are all those from the Container Store


----------



## lolitablue

declaredbeauty said:


> Very nice! Are all those from the Container Store


 
Agree!! Very nice!!! I think I recognize the three drawers cube from the container store! That one keeps winking at me everytime I see a picture here!!


----------



## mcb100

^^^^For some odd reason, I have to stand up to do my makeup and sit down to do my hair.


----------



## bnjj

lvpiggy said:


> am I the only person who cannot do my makeup or hair sitting down? I have to stand up! (^(oo)^)


 
No, you are not.  I stand while I do everything to get ready.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ I rush when standing up! I love sitting down and taking my time


----------



## ipudgybear

I cannot do my make up and sit, I'm always rushing and I just have a need to stand and do my make up


----------



## j9g8rchic

I like to sit to do my makeup and stand to do my hair.  I used to sit to do both, but it doesn't work well where I live now.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

declaredbeauty said:


> Very nice! Are all those from the Container Store


Yess all the clear containers are from there


----------



## sansandy

I've a 5-drawer chest in my bedroom where I store all my cosmetics, nail polish, skin care products, etc.

Here are some of my stash...

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...560608675_100000856969296_281072_756615_n.jpg


----------



## blah956

sansandy said:


> I've a 5-drawer chest in my bedroom where I store all my cosmetics, nail polish, skin care products, etc.
> 
> Here are some of my stash...
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...560608675_100000856969296_281072_756615_n.jpg



now THIS i love! how did you manage to find a perfect fitting drawer organizer?


----------



## sw0pp

I always sit down for doing my makeup, but for hairstyling I'm always standing because by the time I'm doing my hair I'm already supposed to be out the door LOL


----------



## sansandy

blah956 said:


> now THIS i love! how did you manage to find a perfect fitting drawer organizer?



IKEA  These are cutlery trays. They're cheap and made great organisers.


----------



## keodi

sw0pp said:


> I always sit down for doing my makeup, but for hairstyling I'm always standing because by the time I'm doing my hair I'm already supposed to be out the door LOL


 
same here.


----------



## vhdos

bnjj said:


> No, you are not.  I stand while I do everything to get ready.



So do I


----------



## alpine1972

I currently keep my makeup in Muji clear acrylic boxes and clear acrylic nail polish stand.  I just purchased a vanity so I'm in the process of re-organizing.


----------



## kimmers

alpine1972 said:


> I currently keep my makeup in Muji clear acrylic boxes and clear acrylic nail polish stand.  I just purchased a vanity so I'm in the process of re-organizing.



I love your setup! Where did you get the drawers?


----------



## declaredbeauty

^^I LOVE IT.


----------



## declaredbeauty

kimmers said:


> i love your setup! Where did you get the drawers?



muji


----------



## alpine1972

For your reference, I have two large 3 drawer units and one large 2 drawer unit with lid all stacked together. I purchased them here: http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage.html


----------



## retrofaxie

alpine1972 said:


> I currently keep my makeup in Muji clear acrylic boxes and clear acrylic nail polish stand.  I just purchased a vanity so I'm in the process of re-organizing.



where did you get the nailpolish stand? i dont see it on the muji site.


----------



## Fille

I keep my makeup in three huge plastic containers - one for each part; lips, eyes and cheeks. Brushes, mascaras and foundation are on my vanity. The containers are ugly but functional.


----------



## alpine1972

retrofaxie, I got the nail polish stand at transdesign.com


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Interesting site! Can anyone order from there?


----------



## retrofaxie

alpine1972 said:


> retrofaxie, I got the nail polish stand at transdesign.com



thanks


----------



## anechcka

This thread is amazing, when I get a chance to finish organizing my vanity I'm definitely going to post a few pictures here.


----------



## missyanne

Here's my vanity:


----------



## alpine1972

^^ So pretty and organized.  I love the tri-fold mirror.


----------



## Tinkerbells

LOVE your setup, *alpine1972*.  Looks so neat and organized!

*missyanne*, that's a really cute vanity!


----------



## lolitablue

missyanne said:


> Here's my vanity:


 
What's inside the drawers???


----------



## methcat

I'm in college and live in a tiny dorm room, so I store most of makeup on top of my dresser!


----------



## declaredbeauty

methcat said:


> I'm in college and live in a tiny dorm room, so I store most of makeup on top of my dresser!



It's an organized mess! I can totally see the organization.


----------



## lolitablue

declaredbeauty said:


> It's an organized mess! I can totally see the organization.


 
Me too! Love the three tier plates!! I have been looking for one like that to put my jewelry!


----------



## FarrahFace

I've changed it a bit since I took this pic last week. It's a work in progress.


----------



## lolitablue

FarrahFace said:


> I've changed it a bit since I took this pic last week. It's a work in progress.


 
Wow!!! We need a video of this one, my dear!!! How awesome is this?


----------



## FarrahFace

Thanks lolitablue. That was "inspired by" the Broadway vanity posted a few pages back. Video? Uhm, I'm even worse with video than I am with still photographs. :shame:


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

That is beyond awesome.


----------



## methcat

declaredbeauty said:


> It's an organized mess! I can totally see the organization.


exactly!!!!! the cake plate is all cheek/face stuff, then there are mugs/cups for eyeliners/mascara/lip balm/lip color etc!



lolitablue said:


> Me too! Love the three tier plates!! I have been looking for one like that to put my jewelry!


Target!!

farrahface, i'm so jealous


----------



## lvpiggy

My trigger finger is twitching like mad  . . . halp, halp! (*(oo)*)






http://www.grahamandgreen.co.uk/product.aspx/mariegalante+make+up+trunk/-/fam6399.htm

Do I want a new dress for NYE, or this? AHHHHH I don't know!


----------



## lambiepie

FarrahFace said:


> I've changed it a bit since I took this pic last week. It's a work in progress.



Lordy lordy.... This is exquisite!! I am in love!


----------



## DC-Cutie

This is my storage/dressing table in progress.  It's from Ikea.  The mirror and chair from World Market are being picked up this weekend..


----------



## missyanne

wow, i love this!!



FarrahFace said:


> I've changed it a bit since I took this pic last week. It's a work in progress.


----------



## missyanne

alpine1972 said:


> ^^ So pretty and organized.  I love the tri-fold mirror.





Tinkerbells said:


> LOVE your setup, *alpine1972*.  Looks so neat and organized!
> 
> *missyanne*, that's a really cute vanity!



thanks ladies!



lolitablue said:


> What's inside the drawers???



hehehe nothing interesting.. but i'll post some pics later tonight


----------



## Beenie

*dc-cutie* I LOVE that set up! AND you're going to have a clear cube on it? I am SO super jealous.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Beenie said:


> *dc-cutie* I LOVE that set up! AND you're going to have a clear cube on it? I am SO super jealous.



Thank ya.  Yeah, I was thinking that the cosmetics I use most will go in a clear cube on top and the not used so much will go in the other on the floor under the makeup table.  I'll use the drawer for my hair products...


----------



## declaredbeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> This is my storage/dressing table in progress.  It's from Ikea.  The mirror and chair from World Market are being picked up this weekend..



Can't wait to see it all done! I love that Ikea table. 



lvpiggy said:


> My trigger finger is twitching like mad  . . . halp, halp! (*(oo)*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.grahamandgreen.co.uk/product.aspx/mariegalante+make+up+trunk/-/fam6399.htm
> 
> Do I want a new dress for NYE, or this? AHHHHH I don't know!



BOTH!   But then again that looks so fun to organize and do your makeup on. And it's different. 



FarrahFace said:


> I've changed it a bit since I took this pic last week. It's a work in progress.



I love it! Especially the lights.


----------



## gre8dane

*FarrahFace* & *DC* - love your setups!

*lvpiggy* - what a coincidence!!  A friend showed me this last week:






http://www.frontgate.com/jump.jsp?i...path=1,2,105,4501&iProductID=16358&k=WORLDLX5


----------



## alpine1972

I finally organized my makeup in my new dressing table.  I don't own a lot of makeup so the drawer and acrylic organizers turned out great for me.


----------



## blah956

DC-Cutie said:


> This is my storage/dressing table in progress.  It's from Ikea.  The mirror and chair from World Market are being picked up this weekend..



i recognize that! it is a malm series dresser, right?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*alpine1972* - I love your set-up.  Really nice.  Well done!!!

*blah* - yes, it's the Malm


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous vanitys all! 

*Farrah* where did you get that mirror?


----------



## FarrahFace

lolita - I tried to do a vid, but my son came in and started hamming for the camera. So basically I have 15 minutes of my son in front of my vanity doing  stand up. lol

methcat - Hun, don't be jealous. Anyone can do that with a little creativity. Just hit up some thrift stores and yard sales, charge up your cordless drill and get your DIY on. 

VanessaJean - I got the mirror for $5 at a yard sale. 

Thanks again ladies.


----------



## VanessaJean

*DC* and *Alpine* I love those tables!


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! That light up mirror for 5$!! So jealous.


----------



## FarrahFace

Noooooo, the lights aren't attached to the mirror, they are just, around the mirror. lol


----------



## j9g8rchic

FarrahFace
That is an amazing set up you have!! Love it.


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh wow! You made it yourself! Even better!


----------



## lolitablue

So loving all the settings!!

DC, cannot wait to see the final product!!  Love all the make up, too!!

Alpine, hon! You have plenty of make up and it just fits perfectly without it looking cluttered!! Classic!!


----------



## shonntew

Alpine...where are your acrylic organizers from that are stacked? And are they drawers?


----------



## alpine1972

^ They're from Muji and I posted pics with the drawers open.  You should find the pics and additional info I posted on pages 33 and  34.


----------



## DC-Cutie

as luck or fate would have it: On Friday I received a call from Clear Cube telling me that the supplies needed to my organizer won't be in until January. Normally, once you place an order you can't cancel it since they are all hand-made upon order.  However, since the wait time will almost be 8 weeks they gave me the option to cancel.  I said let me think about it and call you back.

not 20 minutes later did I receive a call from an SA at MUJI telling me that my order for the 2 large drawer and 2 drawer with lid has shipped and scheduled for delivery on Nov 30th.   And even more news, I also placed my name on the wait list for 2 of large 5 drawer, they should be shipped out on the 2nd of December 

So, I called Clear Cube back to cancel my order...  Can't wait to get my stuff really organized!


----------



## alpine1972

^ DC-Cutie, which one is the 2 large drawer?  I could use one of those.  The only 2 drawer ones I see on the website are the one with the clear lid and the other with the mirrored lid.


----------



## karester

alpine1972 said:


> I finally organized my makeup in my new dressing table.  I don't own a lot of makeup so the drawer and acrylic organizers turned out great for me.



I love your setup!


----------



## DC-Cutie

alpine1972 said:


> ^ DC-Cutie, which one is the 2 large drawer?  I could use one of those.  The only 2 drawer ones I see on the website are the one with the clear lid and the other with the mirrored lid.



This is what I have coming according to the invoice, 2 of each:


----------



## sweetart

I have the same table! Did you get the chase stool for it? That's what I use 



DC-Cutie said:


> This is my storage/dressing table in progress.  It's from Ikea.  The mirror and chair from World Market are being picked up this weekend..




nice setup! it looks so neat and clean! Mine only looks like that the day I clean. 



alpine1972 said:


> I finally organized my makeup in my new dressing table.  I don't own a lot of makeup so the drawer and acrylic organizers turned out great for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i538.photobucket.com/albums/ff346/alpine1972/MyDressingTable040.jpg
> 
> http://i538.photobucket.com/albums/ff346/alpine1972/MyDressingTable047.jpg
> 
> http://i538.photobucket.com/albums/ff346/alpine1972/MyDressingTable050.jpg


----------



## alpine1972

DC-Cutie said:


> This is what I have coming according to the invoice, 2 of each:



Oh, I see.  You're getting two with clear lid and two with mirrored lid.  The one with the mirrored lid doesn't specify it has a mirror (in the title) but if you read the description, it says it's the one with the mirror.  

I've been thinking of the mirrored one to use as a jewelry box but I need to call Muji and ask if they have the inserts for jewelry.  The inserts look just like the ones on the Clear Cube only way smaller of course.

Congrats and I hope you post pics of your finished setup!


----------



## alpine1972

karester said:


> I love your setup!



Thanks!  I'm enjoying it!


----------



## bnjj

I used to have a vanity in my bedroom but it was just "furniture for show" as I never used it as my room did not (still does not) have good enough light to do my makeup in.  I ended up selling it.

DC Cutie - did you add a piece of cut glass to the top of your table or did it come that way?


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ the cut glass comes with the table..


----------



## FarrahFace

j9g8rchic said:


> FarrahFace
> That is an amazing set up you have!! Love it.


Thank you! 



VanessaJean said:


> Oh wow! *You made it yourself!* Even better!


Yes ma'am! Vain as I is, I couldn't even entertain spending $700 on a desk and mirror. lol

Hopefully I'll be finished before Christmas. Of course, now I want some of those muji drawers, so I guess not since you hussies dun bought em all and they are on back order. *side eye and fist shake*


----------



## lawchick

I finally got my Muji storage units!    I LOVE them.  I was afraid I wouldn't have enough to fill them but I had plenty.  I wish they were just a tiny bit deeper but I really, really like them especially for the price!


----------



## bluejinx

alpine1972 said:


> Oh, I see.  You're getting two with clear lid and two with mirrored lid.  The one with the mirrored lid doesn't specify it has a mirror (in the title) but if you read the description, it says it's the one with the mirror.
> 
> I've been thinking of the mirrored one to use as a jewelry box but I need to call Muji and ask if they have the inserts for jewelry.  The inserts look just like the ones on the Clear Cube only way smaller of course.
> 
> Congrats and I hope you post pics of your finished setup!



This is kinda similar in style but meant for jewelry. I've been toying with getting it. 

http://www.google.com/products/cata...utput=html&cid=4106525656783345859&os=sellers


----------



## ladystara

I'm tempted to call Muji in NY and see if I can be put on the waiting list!


----------



## bnjj

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ the cut glass comes with the table..


 
Thanks.  Your set up is beautiful and I am coveting your table now!  I don't really have anywhere to put it but I want it.  My Ikea has it in stock and I am really tempted.

I'm considering putting in an offer on a new condo and if I do I will have the perfect place for it so I guess the thing to do is wait and see.


----------



## HandbagBandit

This was a great thread. I got some really good ideas from this one.


----------



## alpine1972

bluejinx said:


> This is kinda similar in style but meant for jewelry. I've been toying with getting it.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...utput=html&cid=4106525656783345859&os=sellers



Oh I like it!  Thanks for the link


----------



## declaredbeauty

lawchick said:


> I finally got my Muji storage units!    I LOVE them.  I was afraid I wouldn't have enough to fill them but I had plenty.  I wish they were just a tiny bit deeper but I really, really like them especially for the price!



Nice! I think I may try my luck at trying to get an Muji storage unit.


----------



## Samia

alpine1972 said:


> I finally organized my makeup in my new dressing table. I don't own a lot of makeup so the drawer and acrylic organizers turned out great for me.


 
WOW! love it!


----------



## Samia

DC-Cutie said:


> This is my storage/dressing table in progress. It's from Ikea. The mirror and chair from World Market are being picked up this weekend..


 
This is too similar to mine, I got confused for a minute there! but I have lesser makeup than you! Great job!


----------



## Samia

missyanne said:


> Here's my vanity:


 
So pretty and girly!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

alpine1972 said:


> I finally organized my makeup in my new dressing table. I don't own a lot of makeup so the drawer and acrylic organizers turned out great for me.


 
OMG!  I love your set up!!!


----------



## alpine1972

^ Thanks!  I highly recommend the Ikea Malm Dressing Table and Anordna drawer organizers.  I can't say enough about the Muji acrylic organizers....I love them.


----------



## VanessaJean

Does anyone use the Caboodles train cases for travel? I am going on a couple trips next year and I want an easy way to pack my makeup.


----------



## littleroo1

All my stuff is in a cart that I picked up at Costco!  It keeps all my BE organized.  I do have all my MAC in caboodles.  I wish I had room for a pretty vanity...


----------



## kgirl<3

VanessaJean said:


> Does anyone use the Caboodles train cases for travel? I am going on a couple trips next year and I want an easy way to pack my makeup.




Yes...those things are built to last. I had my hot pink one for years before giving it away. It's atleast 10 years old and still looks brand new.


----------



## VanessaJean

What size is best for travel? Are they ok packed in a suitcase?


----------



## DC-Cutie

My Muji cases have arrived!!!  

I have to say, I was expecting them to be a little flimsy, but these suckers are heavy, very well made and I can see them lasting.  The boxes were double bubble wrapped and the box was stuffed to avoid breakage.  I'm very happy and ready to organize.  I'll post pics tonight!


----------



## Beenie

^^ cannot wait to see! I am stalking the site daily to order them for myself. I kept going back n forth over the muji versus the clear cube but the muji prices won me over.


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> ^^ cannot wait to see! I am stalking the site daily to order them for myself. I kept going back n forth over the muji versus the clear cube *but the muji prices won me over*.


 
I am with you here!!! 

*DC*, show us when you are done, my dear!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, here we go, this combination is 1 large 2 drawer w/lid and 2 large 2 drawer:






FYI: For those thinking of getting the ones with lids, in the description it says 'mirrored lid' (or something to that affect), but the lid is clear.


----------



## mmmbags

DC-Cutie, love your new muji drawers! i'm waiting for them to get them back in stock. do you know if the 5 drawers storage isn't deep enough? i'm thinking of getting those too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The 5 drawer is the same depth as the 2 drawer.  I'll take measurement pics for you and post 'em...


----------



## Beenie

Yep, I am DONE shopping around! Muji it is! Thanks, *DC*!


----------



## lawchick

TO the ladies that want the Muji sets don't bother stalking the websites.  They are shipping them out to customers on the waitlist faster than they can have leftovers to post on the website.  I mentioned this previously on this thread.  Call the Chelsea, NY store (they are in charge of the website) and get your name on a waitlist for the items you want.  They get their shipments once a week.  Call on the morning they get their stuff and ask if they got the items you want in stock.  That's how I got mine.  You have to be persistent and don't wait for them to call you.


----------



## mmmbags

DC-Cutie said:


> The 5 drawer is the same depth as the 2 drawer.  I'll take measurement pics for you and post 'em...



that would be amazing! tia!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here you go:


----------



## DC-Cutie

the drawers aren't that deep, so you can't stack MAC single shadows.


----------



## mmmbags

DC-Cutie said:


> the drawers aren't that deep, so you can't stack MAC single shadows.



thanks! i need these drawers asap... will stalk all 3 ny muji locations 

also, naked lunch is my fave eyeshadow!


----------



## alpine1972

DC-Cutie, your stuff looks great in the Muji drawers!  I'm glad the other two drawer set doesn't have the mirrored lid.  I could use one and never ordered it because the description specifies a mirrored lid.


----------



## alpine1972

Ladies, fyi, the drawers in the five and three drawer units are not as tall as the drawers in the two drawer units.  A drawer in the two unit is 1 3/8" tall and the one on the five drawer is exactly 1".  Depth is about 6 1/2" for both.  

I can fit Mac Paint pots in the larger (1 3/8" tall) drawer but not in the other shorter drawer.  Wow, I just said "drawer" 8 times 

Hope this helps!


----------



## lolitablue

alpine1972 said:


> Ladies, fyi, the drawers in the five and three drawer units are not as tall as the drawers in the two drawer units. A drawer in the two unit is 1 3/8" tall and the one on the five drawer is exactly 1". Depth is about 6 1/2" for both.
> 
> I can fit Mac Paint pots in the larger (1 3/8" tall) drawer but not in the other shorter drawer. Wow, I just said "drawer" 8 times
> 
> Hope this helps!


 
So, for greater depth we are looking for the two drawer units?

Are these the Ikea drawer trays that you mentioned earlier?  They are the best!! I use them inside my vanity to organize smaller stuff!!!


----------



## alpine1972

^ That's right.  That's why I need a two drawer unit like the one DC-Cutie has.  I agree with you on those Ikea drawer organizers.  The best thing is that they're stackable.  You can fit two stacked in the Malm's drawer.  I would've purchased more if I would've known they would fit.  Unfortunately I had to make a six hour trip to Phoenix to go to Ikea.


----------



## lolitablue

alpine1972 said:


> ^ That's right. That's why I need a two drawer unit like the one DC-Cutie has. I agree with you on those Ikea drawer organizers. The best thing is that they're stackable. You can fit two stacked in the Malm's drawer. I would've purchased more if I would've known they would fit. Unfortunately I had to make a six hour trip to Phoenix to go to Ikea.


 
Oh, it is so true about the organizers! I did go back to my local IKEA to get more once I used them in my vanity drawers!!! I guess it is time to call Muji and get on their waiting list!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

littleroo1 said:


> all my stuff is in a cart that i picked up at costco!  It keeps all my be organized.  I do have all my mac in caboodles.  I wish i had room for a pretty vanity...



my goodness!!!!!


----------



## amusingten

Wow! That's very impressive. Out of curiosity, what are all those pink and green stickers for?






littleroo1 said:


> All my stuff is in a cart that I picked up at Costco!  It keeps all my BE organized.  I do have all my MAC in caboodles.  I wish I had room for a pretty vanity...


----------



## FarrahFace

littleroo1 said:


> All my stuff is in a cart that I picked up at Costco!  It keeps all my BE organized.  I do have all my MAC in caboodles.  I wish I had room for a pretty vanity...



If this cart were available with all the drawers the same shade of pink or fushia, I'd be the happiest lil MU addict in the world.


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone know where I can get a black lace Caboodles train case? The Ebay shipping prices to Canada are insane!!


----------



## Beenie

*VanessaJean*, I am not sure if you can get the black lace one, but Target always has the Caboodles, including special edition ones.


----------



## gre8dane

DC-Cutie said:


> OK, here we go, this combination is 1 large 2 drawer w/lid and 2 large 2 drawer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: For those thinking of getting the ones with lids, in the description it says 'mirrored lid' (or something to that affect), but the lid is clear.


 
Very nice!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*littleroo1* - that's a whole lotta makeup!  I have a lot for my clients, but not so much for me.  Are you a makeup artist?


----------



## VanessaJean

There is no Target here.


----------



## Beenie

^^ there is where you are coming to visit me in a couple months (LOTS of them!)


----------



## xoALEXA

If anyone was interested... I called the Chelsea MUJI store today to ask about availability of the acrylic drawers (they're currently out of stock). They said the website should be updated tomorrow so we can order them.


----------



## lolitablue

xoALEXA said:


> If anyone was interested... I called the Chelsea MUJI store today to ask about availability of the acrylic drawers (they're currently out of stock). They said the website should be updated tomorrow so we can order them.


 
Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Samia

Hi! just wanted to share this with you all, I have been looking for beads for my makeup holders and came across these brush holders, they are cute, include the beads, you can personalize them for $15- $20 and they ship internationally. Hope this is helpful to someone.

http://glitzy-glam.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=12


----------



## VanessaJean

*Beenie* we are going to Vegas instead.  Florida nexy year (2012) probably.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I ordered from Glitzy glam before, pretty fast shipping. I stole thier idea and made my own brush holder tho


----------



## lolitablue

BagloverBurr said:


> I ordered from Glitzy glam before, pretty fast shipping. I stole thier idea and made my own brush holder tho


 
Really, where did you find the beads? Those look like the ones from Sephora!! I have been looking for them, 4 ever!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I found mine at Michael's for like $2 per bag for 3 lbs I think.

or these:
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glasspearls1.html


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> I found mine at Michael's for like $2 per bag for 3 lbs I think.
> 
> or these:
> http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glasspearls1.html


 
Thank you, dear!! This is what I have been looking for, forever and my Michael's did not have them!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

and this is a great deal on glass vases:
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/cubevases1.html


----------



## jpeltz1

lolitablue said:


> Thank you, dear!! This is what I have been looking for, forever and my Michael's did not have them!!


 
Lolitablue, check the candle/vases/basket section of Michaels. That is where I was finally able to find them. HTH!


----------



## j9g8rchic

DC-Cutie said:


> I found mine at Michael's for like $2 per bag for 3 lbs I think.
> 
> or these:
> http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glasspearls1.html



Oh my goodness.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  I have been looking for these FOREVER!  You're awesome.


----------



## CoCo Chanel5

littleroo1 said:


> All my stuff is in a cart that I picked up at Costco!  It keeps all my BE organized.  I do have all my MAC in caboodles.  I wish I had room for a pretty vanity...






it is nice management , but it is too much , do not forget there is expire date after open any product of makeup or skincare .


----------



## DC-Cutie

Muji large w/lids are available for purchase online - go, go, go!!!!


----------



## alpine1972

The three drawer units are also available!!!


----------



## xoALEXA

I went ahead and ordered the 2 drawer w lid just in case it goes out of stock again... Still waiting for the 2 drawers to come back in stock!!


----------



## xoALEXA

Quick question about your MUJI drawers.. how do they stay stacked? Do they slide around alot? I am going to get the same 2 drawers w lid and 2 - 2 drawer sets. I chose these bc theyre all exactly the same size so they should line up together.




DC-Cutie said:


> the drawers aren't that deep, so you can't stack MAC single shadows.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ I just stack them.  They aren't moving around and I've been in and out of them enough lately.  I think they don't move around because they are pretty sturdy, thick and filled with products to weigh them down.


----------



## sweetart

xoALEXA said:


> Quick question about your MUJI drawers.. how do they stay stacked? Do they slide around alot? I am going to get the same 2 drawers w lid and 2 - 2 drawer sets. I chose these bc theyre all exactly the same size so they should line up together.



There are little rubber feet on the drawers I have (3 and 5 drawer) that keep them in place when stacked on top of eachother so they dont slide around (especially when there are things inside). I would guess the 2 drawers would too.


----------



## lawchick

DC-Cutie said:


> Muji large w/lids are available for purchase online - go, go, go!!!!


 
Wow, sold out already!


----------



## lolitablue

lawchick said:


> Wow, sold out already!


 
Very fast!!! I decided to get the two small drawers boxes but before check out I stopped b/c shipping to me was like $10.00.  Is this accurate, guys?


----------



## DC-Cutie

my shipping was $13.95 via Fedex Ground


----------



## xoALEXA

I bought thr 2 drawer w lid this morning and my shipping was $7.95 for FedEx ground


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> my shipping was $13.95 via Fedex Ground


 
OK, never mind then!! LOL!!

Has anybody purchased the small two drawer boxes?  Any comments on those!!!


----------



## bjayadesigns

DC-Cutie said:


> Muji large w/lids are available for purchase online - go, go, go!!!!


 

Do you have the link my any chance?


----------



## DC-Cutie

http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage.html?limit=all


----------



## anechcka

FarrahFace said:


> If this cart were available with all the drawers the same shade of pink or fushia, I'd be the happiest lil MU addict in the world.



I know that OfficeDepot has this cart in 3 variations- with the drawers in rainbow, black/gray/white, and various shades of hot pink/fuschia.  Here's the link for the hot pink one:

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/228753/Realspace-10-Drawer-Mobile-Organizer-37/


----------



## nursie

i love storage and organization. i keep all my makeup in jewelry armoires:












contents of the first armoire:


----------



## nursie

contents of the second armoire:

























and no, i'll never use it all!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the armoire and the organization! Where did you get the armoire?


----------



## nursie

ty! the skinny one came from JCPenney and the wide one came from Pier 1


----------



## FullyLoaded

*Nursie*, I love the organization!


----------



## bjayadesigns

WOW!! Nursie, this is to die for!! Im in love!!! Do you need a sister Id be glad to come over and play in your stash LOL 




nursie said:


> contents of the second armoire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no, i'll never use it all!


----------



## bjayadesigns

DC-Cutie said:


> http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage.html?limit=all


 

Thank you so much!


----------



## ver0nique

Nursie, your makeup collection is astonishing!!! Very neat. 

Just wondering... do you use them all?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Wow nursie!!!!!!!!!!!  Looks great and neat!!!


----------



## lolitablue

The container store drawers are backordered too!!

I made some progress by purchasing the beads that DC posted a link so it will get me started for the next project!! Still hoping to put my hands on the MUJI containers by January!!!


----------



## Deborah1986

DC-Cutie said:


> This is my storage/dressing table in progress. It's from Ikea. The mirror and chair from World Market are being picked up this weekend..


 
_ omg i love it !!!!!!!!!!!! _


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Nursie:* Love all your make-up  _
_and my mother complaints that i have way too much make-up not now i have seen your collection.._


----------



## Deborah1986

lvpiggy said:


> am I the only person who cannot do my makeup or hair sitting down? I have to stand up! (^(oo)^)


 
_i must also stand  so you are not the only one here _


----------



## pmburk

For those of you interested in the wooden machinist's chests & tool boxes - Harbor Freight has a nice looking one for $79. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html


----------



## FarrahFace

anechcka said:


> I know that OfficeDepot has this cart in 3 variations- with the drawers in rainbow, black/gray/white, and various shades of hot pink/fuschia.  Here's the link for the hot pink one:
> 
> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/228753/Realspace-10-Drawer-Mobile-Organizer-37/


Ooooo  thank you!


----------



## lolitablue

FarrahFace said:


> Ooooo  thank you!


 
The colors are perfect for your theme!!!


----------



## anechcka

FarrahFace said:


> Ooooo  thank you!



Np!


----------



## Lilacgal

Love this thread. FarrahFace, I cannot see your pic, I'm guessing your avatar is your makeup corner. If so, would love to see a bigger pic.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I have a question for the ladies who have A LOT of makeup. Sorry if this sounds silly, but I'm super curious!!! Are you girls makeup artists or do you collect makeup?


----------



## lolitablue

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I have a question for the ladies who have A LOT of makeup. Sorry if this sounds silly, but I'm super curious!!! Are you girls makeup artists or do you collect makeup?


 
Neither one in my case!! I like to keep with the trend but love to play with make up!! Either that or buy shoes!!! 

I don't have lots, though!!


----------



## keodi

littleroo1 said:


> All my stuff is in a cart that I picked up at Costco! It keeps all my BE organized. I do have all my MAC in caboodles. I wish I had room for a pretty vanity...


 
nice!


----------



## FarrahFace

And I found one of those 10 drawer carts while roaming around SamsClub yesterday for $29.99. The drawers are white, but that's oh-tay cuz I wield a mean can of Krylon Fusion. I will be spray painting this weekend if weather permits. 



Lilacgal said:


> Love this thread. FarrahFace, I cannot see your pic, *I'm guessing your avatar is your makeup corner*. If so, would love to see a bigger pic.


Yeah, that's it. I was doing _something_ in tinypic and accidentally deleted the last album I had created which that pic was in. I would have edited it back into my 1st post, but you I guess there is a time limit on editing. Here are a couple of bigger pics though:


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^  wow!


----------



## fabchick1987

that is so cute FarrahFace!! It is like your own little makeup office!!!


----------



## bjayadesigns

OMG!!! WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!! IM in love!! Can I come over and play???? lol



FarrahFace said:


> And I found one of those 10 drawer carts while roaming around SamsClub yesterday for $29.99. The drawers are white, but that's oh-tay cuz I wield a mean can of Krylon Fusion. I will be spray painting this weekend if weather permits.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's it. I was doing _something_ in tinypic and accidentally deleted the last album I had created which that pic was in. I would have edited it back into my 1st post, but you I guess there is a time limit on editing. Here are a couple of bigger pics though:


----------



## bjayadesigns

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I have a question for the ladies who have A LOT of makeup. Sorry if this sounds silly, but I'm super curious!!! Are you girls makeup artists or do you collect makeup?


 

I just collect I dont have as much as others on here but more than I could ever use myself.  Everyone does come to me to do there makeup however lol


----------



## Lilacgal

Thank you FarrahFace, I just died and went to makeup heaven. That is a super awesome place to do your makeup, love the colors and your creativity. I would love to have more lights installed in my makeup vanity, How did you do the lights around the mirror?


----------



## FarrahFace

fabchick1987 said:


> that is so cute FarrahFace!! It is like your own little makeup office!!!


Thank you. And yeah I need to do something to that desk to make it look a little less "industrial." 



bjayadesigns said:


> OMG!!! WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!! IM in love!! Can I come over and play???? lol


Well sure. Wanna have a sleep over? I have a fireplace, we can make smores! 



Lilacgal said:


> Thank you FarrahFace, I just died and went to makeup heaven. That is a super awesome place to do your makeup, love the colors and your creativity. I would love to have more lights installed in my makeup vanity, *How did you do the lights around the mirror?*


Thanks! And do you mean how did I *attach* them to the wall? Drywall anchors and screws. Nothing fancy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have a lot of cosmetics, but my personal stash is pretty small.. 

The larger collection is strictly for use on clients.  I don't buy every MAC Collection that comes out because IMO, it's a waste of money - same colors usually, just given new name and package..


----------



## bjayadesigns

LOL I feel like im 10 years old again and I want to go to ur house because u have cooler stuff LMBO!!  I love pink my vanity is black but everything else on it is PINK!!



FarrahFace said:


> Thank you. And yeah I need to do something to that desk to make it look a little less "industrial."
> 
> 
> Well sure. Wanna have a sleep over? I have a fireplace, we can make smores!
> 
> 
> Thanks! And do you mean how did I *attach* them to the wall? Drywall anchors and screws. Nothing fancy.


----------



## bjayadesigns

DC-Cutie said:


> I have a lot of cosmetics, but my personal stash is pretty small..
> 
> The larger collection is strictly for use on clients. I don't buy every MAC Collection that comes out because IMO, it's a waste of money - same colors usually, just given new name and package..


 
I thought that also everyone says Im crazy but none of my friends use MAC like I do!


----------



## FarrahFace

bjayadesigns said:


> LOL I feel like im 10 years old again and I want to go to ur house because u have cooler stuff LMBO!!  *I love pink my vanity is black but everything else on it is PINK!!*


That's what I'm talkin bout,PINK POWUH! lol

I'd love to see your vanity. Do you have pics in here? I haven't been through the whole thread yet.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just think if you're not getting a return on your cosmetic purchases, going overboard is nonsense.  Especially since cosmetics do go bad and it's not like handbag that you can pass down to your daughter...

just my 2cents


----------



## bjayadesigns

FarrahFace said:


> That's what I'm talkin bout,PINK POWUH! lol
> 
> I'd love to see your vanity. Do you have pics in here? I haven't been through the whole thread yet.


 
No I Havent posted pics yet Im still working on it but Ill take a pic right quick with my blackberry


----------



## bjayadesigns

OK here is a picture of my little "station" I am still working on it and the pic is not that great.  Im still looking for ideas to make the small space I have work better


----------



## FarrahFace

Oooo, that jewelry box is cute! If you don't mind me asking, how big is the space you are working with?


----------



## bjayadesigns

thanks I keep my makeup in it lol If I moved my bed I would have more room but Im a single lady and rearrangin furniture is not my thing lol The space right  now is about 3 and 1/2 ft across


----------



## lolitablue

Love the Hk stuff!! I think that you are off to a great start!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

bjayadesigns said:


> OK here is a picture of my little "station" I am still working on it and the pic is not that great.  Im still looking for ideas to make the small space I have work better



Love the pink! I was going to pick up those HK buckets at Target today but I had nothing to do with them.


----------



## bjayadesigns

^ i love them I just throw anything in them lol I thought they were too cute to pass up


----------



## fabchick1987

I cant wait to move so I can set up my area.  My mom just got a new dresser so she is giving me her old one.  It has a mirror on it so it is perfect.  I wish I could get something to sit down though  I dont have much money or room to work with


----------



## bjayadesigns

^I know how that is Im still looking for a better vanity at the thift stores Im hoping 1 day Ill find something perfect


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ check Marshall's, Ross, TJ Maxx etc for benches.  I saw some really cute ones at my local store for only $40!


----------



## fabchick1987

^^^ That is a good idea.  It would probably be hard to sit at tho because it is a dresser and I wouldnt have room for my legs.  Oh well.  I can make due.  I might have an extra computer desk when we move.  Might use that!!! LoL


----------



## FarrahFace

bjayadesigns said:


> thanks I keep my makeup in it lol If I moved my bed I would have more room but Im a single lady and* rearrangin furniture is not my thing lol *The space right  now is about 3 and 1/2 ft across


I love rearranging that's why I like Sterilite so much.  



fabchick1987 said:


> ^^^ That is a good idea.  It would probably be hard to sit at tho because it is a dresser and *I wouldnt have room for my legs.*  Oh well.  I can make due.  I might have an extra computer desk when we move.  Might use that!!! LoL


Is it one of the dressers that has drawers on each side? Like 4-8 drawers total with 2-4 on each side? If you are going to use it as a vanity, you could remove the 2 bottom drawers and dividing board on one side and use that for your leg room. If you're "vertically challanged" you might only have to remove one drawer.


----------



## fabchick1987

I will be using the drawers for my clothes.  It is an actual dresser so I doubt if I could even take out the dividing board.


----------



## FarrahFace

^^^Oh okay. Well if you will be needing one, check Craigslist in your area for computer desks. There are usually a bunch on there hella cheap, at least in my area. And I love that smiley. lol


----------



## bjayadesigns

Im going to tjmaxx and marshalls tomorrow (hopefully if I have time) to check for a chair or bench! Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## fabchick1987

After we move  I will look for a seat too!  It couldn't hurt to use even if I can't put my feet anywhere lol


----------



## FullyLoaded

DC-Cutie said:


> I just think if you're not getting a return on your cosmetic purchases, going overboard is nonsense. Especially since cosmetics do go bad and it's not like handbag that you can pass down to your daughter...
> 
> just my 2cents


 
Makes total sense. I feel bad sometimes about my meager collection, especially when reading specktra- but you make perfect sense.



bjayadesigns said:


> OK here is a picture of my little "station" I am still working on it and the pic is not that great. Im still looking for ideas to make the small space I have work better


 
I love the jewelry box- did you buy it recently?

I'm a Kitty fanatic also, here are my two makeup stash boxes:


----------



## MrsTGreen

^OMG....Where did you get your HK train case and acrylic box from? I love it!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

MrsTGreen said:


> ^OMG....Where did you get your HK train case and acrylic box from? I love it!!!


 
Yes! I wanna know too. I have a bestie that would love that


----------



## Jeannam2008

FarrahFace said:


> And I found one of those 10 drawer carts while roaming around SamsClub yesterday for $29.99. The drawers are white, but that's oh-tay cuz I wield a mean can of Krylon Fusion. I will be spray painting this weekend if weather permits.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's it. I was doing _something_ in tinypic and accidentally deleted the last album I had created which that pic was in. I would have edited it back into my 1st post, but you I guess there is a time limit on editing. Here are a couple of bigger pics though:


Oh wow!!!! I'm in love!


----------



## shonntew

I want that hello kitty acrylic box too


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> I just think if you're not getting a return on your cosmetic purchases, going overboard is nonsense.  Especially since cosmetics do go bad and it's not like handbag that you can pass down to your daughter...
> 
> just my 2cents



The only items that go bad are creams and liquids, though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> The only items that go bad are creams and liquids, though.



ALL cosmetics can go bad - anything that comes in contact to your skin/fluids with the transfer of germs/bacteria can go bad.  One can have an eye infection, use shadow and the bacteria is transfered.  Same thing with lipstick, gloss, mascara..


----------



## bjayadesigns

I love the Hello Kitty stuff! Where did u find it?? I got the jewerly box about a month ago at TJ Maxx.  I went there Tuesday and they still had some 




FullyLoaded said:


> Makes total sense. I feel bad sometimes about my meager collection, especially when reading specktra- but you make perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the jewelry box- did you buy it recently?
> 
> I'm a Kitty fanatic also, here are my two makeup stash boxes:


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> ALL cosmetics can go bad - anything that comes in contact to your skin/fluids with the transfer of germs/bacteria can go bad.  One can have an eye infection, use shadow and the bacteria is transfered.  Same thing with lipstick, gloss, mascara..



I was speaking in terms of expiring. Any powder, when wet, will have property changes that can compromise the life span, but that can happen with 3 day old or 3 years old shadow, blush, etc.


----------



## shonntew

alpine1972 said:


> Ladies, fyi, the drawers in the five and three drawer units are not as tall as the drawers in the two drawer units.  A drawer in the two unit is 1 3/8" tall and the one on the five drawer is exactly 1".  Depth is about 6 1/2" for both.
> 
> I can fit Mac Paint pots in the larger (1 3/8" tall) drawer but not in the other shorter drawer.  Wow, I just said "drawer" 8 times
> 
> Hope this helps!




Do you think the urban decay pallates will fit in the taller drawers?


----------



## FullyLoaded

bjayadesigns said:


> I love the Hello Kitty stuff! Where did u find it?? I got the jewerly box about a month ago at TJ Maxx. I went there Tuesday and they still had some


 
Cool- I should be saving up for a jewelry armoire, but instant gratificatin will be the death of me. I will go see if my local stores have them- I don't want the plain brown or black I always see.

Everyone who asked- I got the train case and acrylic box at Sanrio. The train case was bought 2 years ago, so if that is floating around, it will be in those Asian shops like Morning Glory who sell past & current stock Hello Kitty items.

The acrylic box I got at Sanrio in Times Square a few months ago- it was the last one but if they get it in stock, I will post about it, they do phone orders.

Maybe Sephora will make a train case for their Hello Kitty Beauty collection next year! *fingers crossed*


----------



## bjayadesigns

^Fully Loaded Ive seen many different color ones at TJMaxx blue, flower print, green most are $29.99 but my pink one was on clearance for $9.99 I then went to Hobby Lobby and got rhinestones to bling it out lol Ill have to most a picture when I get back home luckily the person that broke in my house Saturday didnt take much off my vanity just broke most the stuff on it


----------



## lolitablue

That HK acrylic drawer set is TDF!!! Gotta check Sanrio store here in Orlando!!!

I should be getting my beads (for the brush holders) today!! According to UPS they will be delivered today so I am excied about setting that up tonight!!! Yey!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

FullyLoaded said:


> Cool- I should be saving up for a jewelry armoire, but instant gratificatin will be the death of me. I will go see if my local stores have them- I don't want the plain brown or black I always see.
> 
> Everyone who asked- I got the train case and acrylic box at Sanrio. The train case was bought 2 years ago, so if that is floating around, it will be in those Asian shops like Morning Glory who sell past & current stock Hello Kitty items.
> 
> The acrylic box I got at Sanrio in Times Square a few months ago- it was the last one but if they get it in stock, I will post about it, they do phone orders.
> 
> *Maybe Sephora will make a train case for their Hello Kitty Beauty collection next year! *fingers crossed**


 
I hope so too( I didn't see it in some of images already circulating but doesn't mean it won't be there )


----------



## fabchick1987

bjayadesigns said:


> ^Fully Loaded Ive seen many different color ones at TJMaxx blue, flower print, green most are $29.99 but my pink one was on clearance for $9.99 I then went to Hobby Lobby and got rhinestones to bling it out lol Ill have to most a picture when I get back home luckily the person that broke in my house Saturday didnt take much off my vanity just broke most the stuff on it



OMG!!! I hope they didn't take anything?  I hope not. That is always uncomfortable feeling like someone has been in your house. Were your kids scared????


----------



## DC-Cutie

Finally, makeup/dressing area completed:

Dressing table: Malm Ikea
Chair: Home Goods ($20!!!!)
Mirror: Home Goods ($15!!!)
Storage Containers: Muji


----------



## GingerSnap527

I love Homegoods! Great set-up.


----------



## lolitablue

*DC*, love it!! It is so classic yet looks comfy and everything so organized!!  You did a great job, my dear!!!

How do you love the acrylic boxes?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lolitablue said:


> *DC*, love it!! It is so classic yet looks comfy and everything so organized!!  You did a great job, my dear!!!
> 
> How do you love the acrylic boxes?



*Lolita and GingerSnap527 *- Thank you 

I'm a neat freak and love organization so anything to aid in being organized is a blessing.  The acrylic boxes are PERFECT.

Did you end up ordering the smaller boxes from Muji?


----------



## Lanier

*DC* - Your setup looks amazing! And WOW, what a deal on the mirror and chair!


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> *Lolita and GingerSnap527 *- Thank you
> 
> I'm a neat freak and love organization so anything to aid in being organized is a blessing. The acrylic boxes are PERFECT.
> 
> Did you end up ordering the smaller boxes from Muji?


 
Did not order because they are all sold out so I tried from The Container Store and they are backordered, too.. So I am still waiting!!! ush:


----------



## DC-Cutie

If anybody is interested in the Large 5 drawer from Muji, PM me.  I'm #4 on the list for 2 of them, but since I no longer need them, someone can take my place in line.

This is the one: http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-5-rows.html

I was told they should be in stock this week or next week.


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> If anybody is interested in the Large 5 drawer from Muji, PM me. I'm #4 on the list for 2 of them, but since I no longer need them, someone can take my place in line.
> 
> This is the one: http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-5-rows.html
> 
> I was told they should be in stock this week or next week.


 
So sweet of you, dear!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

*DC-Cutie*...Beautiful setup!!


----------



## lolitablue

Got the beads!!!! Same kind used in Sephora's shops!!

So happy and excited to finish my brushes holder the way that I have been meaning to, for a long time!! Will post pictures later!!!


----------



## bjayadesigns

fabchick1987 said:


> OMG!!! I hope they didn't take anything? I hope not. That is always uncomfortable feeling like someone has been in your house. Were your kids scared????


 

O they got everything my tvs computer playstations all my purses even all my kids christmas presents they also destroyed the house!  Thank goodness I had my laptop with me. We were at my sons bday party and come home to a broke window.  It makes me sick! My kids are still very scared (I admit I am also)


----------



## bjayadesigns

this is so pretty it looks very classy! You got a great deal on the chair and mirror Ive driven by home Goods thousands of times and never stopped but I will have to go there for sure now!



DC-Cutie said:


> Finally, makeup/dressing area completed:
> 
> Dressing table: Malm Ikea
> Chair: Home Goods ($20!!!!)
> Mirror: Home Goods ($15!!!)
> Storage Containers: Muji


----------



## bjayadesigns

lolitablue said:


> Got the beads!!!! Same kind used in Sephora's shops!!
> 
> So happy and excited to finish my brushes holder the way that I have been meaning to, for a long time!! Will post pictures later!!!


 

Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## chances88

DC , LOVE your set up! I was just in Home Goods looking for a chair to go with my vanity which used to be a desk. I'm in processing of moving so this thread has given me some good ideas to incorporate once I start setting up my new make up space. 




DC-Cutie said:


> Finally, makeup/dressing area completed:
> 
> Dressing table: Malm Ikea
> Chair: Home Goods ($20!!!!)
> Mirror: Home Goods ($15!!!)
> Storage Containers: Muji


----------



## declaredbeauty

bjayadesigns said:


> O they got everything my tvs computer playstations all my purses even all my kids christmas presents they also destroyed the house!  Thank goodness I had my laptop with me. We were at my sons bday party and come home to a broke window.  It makes me sick! My kids are still very scared (I admit I am also)



Wow! I'm very sorry to hear that! Thank goodness you weren't at home.


----------



## MrsTGreen

declaredbeauty said:


> Wow! I'm very sorry to hear that! Thank goodness you weren't at home.


 
That is exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

bjayadesigns said:


> ^Fully Loaded Ive seen many different color ones at TJMaxx blue, flower print, green most are $29.99 but my pink one was on clearance for $9.99 I then went to Hobby Lobby and got rhinestones to bling it out lol Ill have to most a picture when I get back home luckily the person that broke in my house Saturday didnt take much off my vanity just broke most the stuff on it


 
So sorry to read about the break-in...I can't imagine the feeling your whole family is going through. Thankfully nothing irreplacable is gone.



DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I hope so too( I didn't see it in some of images already circulating but doesn't mean it won't be there )


 
Oh yeah, none yet- but I'm hoping later on in the year they make release one. I'm sure the collection will sell pretty well. I hope it does anyway.



DC-Cutie said:


> Finally, makeup/dressing area completed:
> 
> Dressing table: Malm Ikea
> Chair: Home Goods ($20!!!!)
> Mirror: Home Goods ($15!!!)
> Storage Containers: Muji


 
^Gorgeous! So sleek and functional. Great buys also- no Home Goods near me, but I love to visit when I go out of town.


----------



## anechcka

DC-Cutie said:


> Finally, makeup/dressing area completed:
> 
> Dressing table: Malm Ikea
> Chair: Home Goods ($20!!!!)
> Mirror: Home Goods ($15!!!)
> Storage Containers: Muji



No way... I saw a mirror just like that at IKEA a few months ago (the Hemnes) to go along with my malm vanity and I was about to buy it, but held off because it was $50.  Can't believe you found this one for $15, what a steal.  Gotta love Home Goods!


----------



## lolitablue

Hi ladies! Here is my brushes holder with the crystal beads just as Sephora's!!! 
Love it, love it!! They glide easily and I was able to fit more brushes in it than before!!!

Happy, happy!! Now, I need the acrylic boxes which are still backordered or out of stock!!!!


----------



## Beenie

Nice, *lolitablue*! Where are they from, anyways? And what about the acrylic boxes? And what about the vase in the pic?


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> Nice, *lolitablue*! Where are they from, anyways? And what about the acrylic boxes? And what about the vase in the pic?


 
I was given the name of the site where you can buy them!! They are the real deal, just as Sephora.  See here: save-on-crafts.com

 The acrylic boxes from Muji or The Container Store are backordered but those are the ones I really, really want to finish my setting!!

Of course, after seeing DC's chair from Home Goods, I dream of that, too!! Never ending!!!!


----------



## miumiu8586

Muji just contacted me to tell me the Acrylic boxes are back in stock online! I just purchased 2.


----------



## lolitablue

miumiu8586 said:


> Muji just contacted me to tell me the Acrylic boxes are back in stock online! I just purchased 2.


 
Running there as I type!!!!! 

ETA:

Go, go, go ladies!! I just placed my order for the two drawers large box (the one with no lid)!!!!!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Argh! The five drawer is out of stock already!


----------



## lolitablue

FullyLoaded said:


> Argh! The five drawer is out of stock already!


 
Get two of the two!!!! I understand that the drawer is taller!!! 

I got two and going to do the stickies as we discussed!!!


----------



## Beenie

Boo, I saw this too late. All that is left is the top one I want. I will keep waiting so I don't have to pay shipping 2 separate times. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Beenie

*lolita* did you buy the colorfil ones? Sorry, I am trying to figure out which you bought.


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> Boo, I saw this too late. All that is left is the top one I want. I will keep waiting so I don't have to pay shipping 2 separate times. Thanks for the heads up.


 
Which one did you want, my dear!!!

Check every day!!!


----------



## alpine1972

DC-Cutie said:


> Finally, makeup/dressing area completed:
> 
> Dressing table: Malm Ikea
> Chair: Home Goods ($20!!!!)
> Mirror: Home Goods ($15!!!)
> Storage Containers: Muji
> 
> Very nice, DC-Cutie!  The chair and mirror look expensive. Congrats!


----------



## Beenie

lolitablue said:


> Which one did you want, my dear!!!
> 
> Check every day!!!


I have been. I want the large 2 drawer that is open on top and 2 of the large 2 drawer closed boxes (a 3 drawer can work tho too).


----------



## shonntew

I got 2 of the 2 drawer with lids. So r u able to stack those?
Does top drawer with the lid open up?


----------



## DC-Cutie

shonntew said:


> I got 2 of the 2 drawer with lids. So r u able to stack those?
> Does top drawer with the lid open up?



yes and yes.  it's a lid, therefore it opens


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> *lolita* did you buy the colorfil ones? Sorry, I am trying to figure out which you bought.


 
*Beenie*:  I got two of these:  http://www.muji.us/store/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large.html

My understanding is that the drawer is wider in height than the 3 or 5.  Did not want the lid one b/c I want to stack them!!  HTH!


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> I have been. I want the large 2 drawer that is open on top and 2 of the large 2 drawer closed boxes (a 3 drawer can work tho too).


 
Get on their email list although I emailed them and they told me restocking was today, I was checking tpf and that is how I got the news and ran to their site since I was patiently waiting for today.  I would have missed out!!  Here it is if you don't have it already:  us online@muji.com 



shonntew said:


> I got 2 of the 2 drawer with lids. So r u able to stack those?
> Does top drawer with the lid open up?


 
Yes, but you will only be able to open the lid of the one on the top since you are stacking, right?    Still you snatched two of the most wanted b/c it is super cute when you open the lid!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ladystara

lolitablue said:


> Get on their email list although I emailed them and they told me restocking was today, I was checking tpf and that is how I got the news and ran to their site since I was patiently waiting for today.  I would have missed out!!  Here it is if you don't have it already:  us online@muji.com
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you will only be able to open the lid of the one on the top since you are stacking, right?    Still you snatched two of the most wanted b/c it is super cute when you open the lid!!! Congrats!!



Is e-mailing them how you get on the wait list for the drawers?  I'm wondering if I should wait until after the holidays since they're in such hot demand!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ladystara said:


> Is e-mailing them how you get on the wait list for the drawers?  I'm wondering if I should wait until after the holidays since they're in such hot demand!



I would suggest calling.  The staff is very friendly and so helpful.  Don't wait, just add your name now.


----------



## ladystara

I'll call tomorrow!!


----------



## lolitablue

ladystara said:


> I'll call tomorrow!!


 
Good Luck!! The site says January for restocking but you should check every day!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

finally moving tomorrow to our new house!! yay!! So I should get my area set up this next week sometime!


----------



## shonntew

I tried calling and they told me that they dont ship from the store so you have to do it online...
I guess since I got 2 of the 2 drawer with lids they will have to sit side by side since I can't stack..correct ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Not sure who you talked to, but they do ship from the store.  You have to call the Chelsea store Tel 212.414.9024.  Maria is who has helped me and is very pleasant to work with.

You can stack the ones with the lids.


----------



## Beenie

lolitablue said:


> Get on their email list although I emailed them and they told me restocking was today, I was checking tpf and that is how I got the news and ran to their site since I was patiently waiting for today. I would have missed out!! Here it is if you don't have it already: us online@muji.com


 
I did this last week . Bascially I want the EXACT set up that *DC-Cutie* has.


----------



## gre8dane

*DC * - Your set-up is VERY nice!  Tres chic!

I just wrapped a Muji 2-drawer with lid with a few make-up pieces & LV agenda refills in one of the drawers for a friend.  I'm excited for her opening this gift on Christmas!  I believe I may earn the "Friend of the Year" title with this gift!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you ladies for the compliments.  I really didn't have any intention of setting up a makeup area, until this thread.  It gave me inspiration.  So hats off to you guys 

*gre8dane* - your friend will love her gift.  that's very kind of you.


----------



## michie

Do y'all usually sit and apply makeup? My Malm dresser is so long that I'm on my feet the who time. I tried sitting once and couldn't do it. I'm so used to standing and leaning into my magnifying mirror.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Do y'all usually sit and apply makeup? My Malm dresser is so long that I'm on my feet the who time. I tried sitting once and couldn't do it. I'm so used to standing and leaning into my magnifying mirror.



I have to admit, it took some getting used to sitting to do my makeup.  But it's OK now..


----------



## MidNiteSun

Hi ladies,

I found this on QVC.  Do any of you have this?  I really like it but not sure if I should get it or not.  

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.H164200.desc.Tabletop-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner


----------



## blah956

MidNiteSun said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I found this on QVC. Do any of you have this? I really like it but not sure if I should get it or not.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...p-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner


 
i think that looks cool but only 69% of the customers would recommend it :\


----------



## MidNiteSun

thanks for pointing that out.  I didn't even notice that.


----------



## lolitablue

Midnite:  Here is a video that could serve as reference.  It shows how this organizer has been used and comments about it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Ruy64cxCA

Seems like it being made of plastic is what people dislike most.  I also noticed that the lipsticks on top do not sit straight b/c the compartments are not that deep, IMO!!

Good Luck deciding!!


----------



## bluejinx

Also, and this may be a plus OR a minus, it has a very finite amount of room on it.  You could very well run in to the issue I had with my acrylic makeup orginizer that you simply run out of room.  Mine had spots for 12 lipsticks, 2 mascaras etc.   I now have two sets of 3 drawers side by side with my organizer on top.  One drawer eye, one lip, one mini nail polish and manicure stuff, one primers, one foundations concealers and blush, lastly for samples I have yet to try but want to.


----------



## ilvoelv

DC love love love your setup!! Everything looks so chic! I put my name on the Muji waiting list months ago but since they haven't contacted me went with a cheaper alternative from container store.. I love the hello kitty acrylic boxes too hopefully I'll find them


----------



## lolitablue

ilvoelv said:


> DC love love love your setup!! Everything looks so chic! I put my name on the Muji waiting list months ago but since they haven't contacted me went with a cheaper alternative from container store.. I love the hello kitty acrylic boxes too hopefully I'll find them


 
I tried The Container Store and they were backordered, as well!! Lucky girl if you get them b/c they looked promising als!! Are you looking for the HK box?  There is one on the bay right now!!


----------



## ilvoelv

^ thank you!! I can't find it, what is the exact name its under? TIA!


----------



## FarrahFace

michie said:


> *Do y'all usually sit and apply makeup*? My Malm dresser is so long that I'm on my feet the who time. I tried sitting once and couldn't do it. I'm so used to standing and leaning into my magnifying mirror.


*Yes! I can't hardly do anything grooming related standing up.  I don't even touch up in public restrooms, I do it in my car...sitting** in my car. *


----------



## fabchick1987

Finally got moved in to our new house this weekend!! And getting my dresser and mirror tomorrow so I need to get some organizers!!!


----------



## ilvoelv

^^ I always sit when applying my makeup.. if I stand I rush way too much!


----------



## ver0nique

I usually stand when doing my makeup. If I sit, I take forever to finish. It's weird. LOL


----------



## eatcookie

jane said:


> I keep my makeup in Louis Vuitton drawer boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are all glued together.


 
Your idea is great, Jane


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

This thread is quickly becoming my favorite thread on the entire forum - so many great ideas.  I'm hoping to re-do my bedroom next year and I'm planning on stealing so many ideas from this thread.


----------



## lolitablue

BourgeoisStoner said:


> This thread is quickly becoming my favorite thread on the entire forum - so many great ideas. I'm hoping to re-do my bedroom next year and I'm planning on stealing so many ideas from this thread.


 
Yes, it has a lot of ideas to share!!!! Keep coming to check it out!! It is one my favorites, too!!!   

I should have my Muji boxes tomorrow, according to Fed Ex tracking!! Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Beenie

^^ jealous! I cannot wait to see what you do with them! I am just hoping eventually I will get an email saying they are back in stock.


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> ^^ jealous! I cannot wait to see what you do with them! I am just hoping eventually I will get an email saying they are back in stock.


 
Check everyday! Or check this thread!! I am checking too and will post as soon as I see that they are back up!!

I cannot wait either!! Besides my lens camera, this has been an item that I have been waiting for, for a long time!!!


----------



## bjayadesigns

fabchick1987 said:


> Finally got moved in to our new house this weekend!! And getting my dresser and mirror tomorrow so I need to get some organizers!!!


 

pics!


----------



## lolitablue

Here is a teaser!!! I got my box from MUJI today!! Fed Ex tracking said tomorrow but oh, well!!! I loved, loved, loved to be surprised this way!!!  

I will share more later!!! So excited!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yayyy!!!!!  You got them and early!  Don't you love those unexpected surprises?  Lookin' good so far, can't wait to see your finished set-up!


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> Yayyy!!!!! You got them and early! Don't you love those unexpected surprises? Lookin' good so far, can't wait to see your finished set-up!


 
I know!!!!! I am so excited!!!  

That picture is from my office!! I got them there and emptied the contents of my make-up bag to get a feel of them!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

lolitablue said:


> I know!!!!! I am so excited!!!
> 
> That picture is from my office!! I got them there and emptied the contents of my make-up bag to get a feel of them!!!



I was going to ask "did you do a mini set-up in your office?"  I ain't mad atcha!  Kinda like when I used to get CLs delivered to the office: I'd rip open the box, try them on and take pics - LOL

We're so impatient...


----------



## lolitablue

DC-Cutie said:


> I was going to ask "did you do a mini set-up in your office?"  I ain't mad atcha! Kinda like when I used to get CLs delivered to the office: I'd rip open the box, try them on and take pics - LOL
> 
> We're so impatient...


 
LOL!!! I know that feeling, too!!!


----------



## bjayadesigns

cute! Cant wait to see the set up!


----------



## fabchick1987

I like those muji containers!  They are do clean cut!  For now all I have is plastic drawers but oh well. Maybe one day!  I will put my own spin on it!


----------



## fabchick1987

I like those muji containers!  They are do clean cut!  For now all I have is plastic drawers but oh well. Maybe one day!  I will put my own spin on it!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lolitablue said:


> Here is a teaser!!! I got my box from MUJI today!! Fed Ex tracking said tomorrow but oh, well!!! I loved, loved, loved to be surprised this way!!!
> 
> I will share more later!!! So excited!!!!!


----------



## lolitablue

Here the pictures!!! I have so much fun last night!! It was very inspiring to come back to this thread and keep finding all the amazing ideas that you guys have shared!!

This is my setting with the new MUJI boxes! I have to say that I love them and I am planning another purchase of the smaller ones.  I need them for my jewelry!!  











Close ups, just for fun!!!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

Lolitablue- that is amazing  looks so organized


----------



## lolitablue

CoachDivaNC said:


> Lolitablue- that is amazing  looks so organized


 
Thank you!!  

The Muji boxes really did the trick!!!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

lolitablue said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> The Muji boxes really did the trick!!!


 

They must be awesome


----------



## Beenie

Beautiful, *lolitablue*, I am so jealous! Your vanity is perfect. Is that 2 of the large 2 drawers?


----------



## VanessaJean

Lovely set up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looking good Lolita!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

lolitablue said:


> Here the pictures!!! I have so much fun last night!! It was very inspiring to come back to this thread and keep finding all the amazing ideas that you guys have shared!!
> 
> This is my setting with the new MUJI boxes! I have to say that I love them and I am planning another purchase of the smaller ones. I need them for my jewelry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups, just for fun!!!


----------



## shonntew

I got mine yesterday too and they were supposed to come today!
I got 2 large with lids. And having a little problem...I stacked them and the bottom one with the lid, the drawer is hard to open. I think it's from the weight of the other one on top.
Anyone have two of the lid ones stacked?
I'm just waiting for the non-lid ones to restocked and then it will be better. I'm sure


----------



## GOALdigger

lolitablue said:


> I know!!!!! I am so excited!!!
> 
> That picture is from my office!! I got them there and emptied the contents of my make-up bag to get a feel of them!!!


 
aint' use to nothin'.lol


----------



## MidNiteSun

loli - where did you get your brush holder?  i love it.  maybe i can make one but not sure where to buy the beads.


----------



## PerfectAngle

This thread has inspired me to reorganize my makeup!! Some great ideas, I love the LV boxes, hmm...I guess I need to buy more LV to get enough boxes! lol


----------



## PerfectAngle

lolitablue said:


> Here the pictures!!! I have so much fun last night!! It was very inspiring to come back to this thread and keep finding all the amazing ideas that you guys have shared!!
> 
> This is my setting with the new MUJI boxes! I have to say that I love them and I am planning another purchase of the smaller ones.  I need them for my jewelry!!


Is that white drawer organizer from Muji also? If not where did you get it from? TIA


----------



## lolitablue

Beenie said:


> Beautiful, *lolitablue*, I am so jealous! Your vanity is perfect. Is that 2 of the large 2 drawers?


 
Yes, my dear!!!



shonntew said:


> I got mine yesterday too and they were supposed to come today!
> I got 2 large with lids. And having a little problem...I stacked them and the bottom one with the lid, the drawer is hard to open. I think it's from the weight of the other one on top.
> Anyone have two of the lid ones stacked?
> I'm just waiting for the non-lid ones to restocked and then it will be better. I'm sure


 
I cannot picture this!! Post a picture! 



MidNiteSun said:


> loli - where did you get your brush holder? i love it. maybe i can make one but not sure where to buy the beads.


 
Brush holder is a vase from Wal Mart but beads are from Save-on-crafts! An online store. They are the same used by Sephora!!!

Thank you all lovely ladies for your sweet comments!!!


----------



## J_L33

You deserve a gold medal for organization. 
Also, a lot of you ladies keep saying "I don't have that much makeup in my collection", but IMO, you have a ton more than me.




alpine1972 said:


> I finally organized my makeup in my new dressing table. I don't own a lot of makeup so the drawer and acrylic organizers turned out great for me.


----------



## lolitablue

PerfectAngle said:


> Is that white drawer organizer from Muji also? If not where did you get it from? TIA


 
QVC Lori Greiner collection!!! HTH!!!  I love it!!! 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...uxe-Wood-Cosmetic-Box-wMirror-by-Lori-Greiner


----------



## MidNiteSun

thanks loli.  i will ck it out.  also, love your new makeup organizer.  i have to ck that out too.  im not so creative so i have to steal ur idea.  lol


----------



## FarrahFace

Your setup looks great lolita!

Hopefully I'll get some muji drawers before my birthday...in July. *side eye*


----------



## fabchick1987

lolitablue I love your set up!  I want to go get my glass containers and beads today for my brushes!!!  The only thing we have left to finis in our new house is our room so I will be organizing today!! Pics will be up soon!  Wont be very special tho since I dont have a lot of money to spend on organizing tools!


----------



## FarrahFace

Get creative fabchick! Like Stouffer's lasagna? Wash those lil black plastic bowls out, tie a pretty ribbon around them and put makeup in them. Have a cake buying occasion lately? Wash the lid of that cake pan out, tie a pretty ribbon or hot glue some rhinestone to it and put your palettes in it! 

You don't need a lot of money to make special happen boo-boo. IMO of course.


----------



## Lilacgal

lolitablue said:


> Here the pictures!!! I have so much fun last night!! It was very inspiring to come back to this thread and keep finding all the amazing ideas that you guys have shared!!
> 
> This is my setting with the new MUJI boxes! I have to say that I love them and I am planning another purchase of the smaller ones. I need them for my jewelry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups, just for fun!!!


 
Fan-freaking-tastic.


----------



## fabchick1987

FarrahFace thank you for the ideas!  Organizing is my downfall so I don't even know where to start. But I am pretty creative so that makes up for my disorganization right?  Haha


----------



## MrsTGreen

*Lolitablue...*Love your setup. I want those muji boxes soooo bad!!!


----------



## shonntew

lolitablue said:


> Yes, my dear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot picture this!! Post a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Brush holder is a vase from Wal Mart but beads are from Save-on-crafts! An online store. They are the same used by Sephora!!!
> 
> Thank you all lovely ladies for your sweet comments!!!



I will post one tonite.


----------



## shonntew

/Users/shonntew/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2010/Dec 22, 2010/IMG_1462.jpg

Here is mine.  Not completed yet.  But it is the large 2 drawer with lid and its stacked.  It is just difficult to open the 3rd drawer down.  I guess cuz of the weight of the top 2??
I want to get a stack without a lid too and then it should be fine.  I'm sure that you really aren't supposed to stack on top of the lid


----------



## shonntew

Pic is not showing up..I will recopy


----------



## FarrahFace

fabchick1987 said:


> FarrahFace thank you for the ideas!  Organizing is my downfall so I don't even know where to start. But *I am pretty creative so that makes up for my disorganization right*?  Haha


Absolutely. I'm actually not naturally creative, but I am a natural born neat freak. I had to learn to be creative, but I've been organizing since I was 2 according to my mother.


----------



## fabchick1987

FarrahFace said:


> Absolutely. I'm actually not naturally creative, but I am a natural born neat freak. I had to learn to be creative, but I've been organizing since I was 2 according to my mother.


 
HaHa! I have been unorganized since i was little according to my mother.  I got my set up completely organized so I will post pics tomorrow!


----------



## VanessaJean

I will post pics of my vanity after the holidays. I am getting a new mirror for it.


----------



## lolitablue

fabchick1987 said:


> HaHa! I have been unorganized since i was little according to my mother. I got my set up completely organized so I will post pics tomorrow!


 
You will love to be able to find EVERYTHING you have in one setting!!! 



VanessaJean said:


> I will post pics of my vanity after the holidays. I am getting a new mirror for it.


 
Please do!! I love to see what the other girls have been doing!!!


----------



## bluejinx

http://www.makeupgeek.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=36132

I think this is what love might be. OMG!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

bluejinx said:


> http://www.makeupgeek.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=36132
> 
> I think this is what love might be. OMG!!!


 
WOW!!! I would be in heaven!!  I cant even fathom how or when I would use all of that!  Of course I def wouldnt complain having it! 

And now on that note I finally got my dresser organized with my stuff.  Here are some pics of my very small and intimidated collection lmao


----------



## fabchick1987

continuation of my collection:


----------



## fabchick1987

^^^from left to right....

bare escentuals eye shadows, glimmers, and glimpses
clinique palettes and MAC eye shadows
liners, mascaras, and eyelash curlers
foundation and powders
blushes and face colors


----------



## bluejinx

I have the same plastic sterolite drawers! May not be quite as pretty as the muji ones but they get the job done just as well! And soooooo much cheaper.


----------



## ver0nique

fabchick1987 said:


> And now on that note I finally got my dresser organized with my stuff.  Here are some pics of my very small and intimidated collection lmao


Nice setup. Very neat. I wish I could be this tidy. Always in a rush when doing my makeup so I just quickly put everything aside.

Btw, you have a lot of makeup there...


----------



## fabchick1987

ver0nique said:


> Nice setup. Very neat. I wish I could be this tidy. Always in a rush when doing my makeup so I just quickly put everything aside.
> 
> Btw, you have a lot of makeup there...


 
LoL I am normally not very neat.  I used to have my makeup in the bathroom and just put it back in my travel makeup case.  But my mom got a new dresser so she gave me her old one so I got to finally set up a "makeup space".  
I didnt think I had that much!  Compared to other collections on this thread I dont even have a fraction.  But I have my own little collection!!


----------



## ver0nique

fabchick1987 said:


> LoL I am normally not very neat.  I used to have my makeup in the bathroom and just put it back in my travel makeup case.  But my mom got a new dresser so she gave me her old one so I got to finally set up a "makeup space".
> I didnt think I had that much!  Compared to other collections on this thread I dont even have a fraction.  But I have my own little collection!!



 Whoa. Are you kidding me? No way this is a _little_ collection to me!! I don't even have ¼ of what you have. 

This is a lovely dresser... somewhat has a vintage feel to it and it blends in with your flooring. Not to mention lotsa of drawers (which I hardly see in dressers) to hold heaps!

And thanks for telling me you're this neat normally. Just makes me feel so much... 

Did I see a makeup book there?


----------



## lolitablue

fabchick1987 said:


> WOW!!! I would be in heaven!! I cant even fathom how or when I would use all of that! Of course I def wouldnt complain having it!
> 
> And now on that note I finally got my dresser organized with my stuff. Here are some pics of my very small and intimidated collection lmao


 
Oh, love what I see!! Not initimidated at all!! I would love to see the details but your pictures are showing up kind of small!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

ver0nique said:


> Whoa. Are you kidding me? No way this is a _little_ collection to me!! I don't even have ¼ of what you have.
> 
> This is a lovely dresser... somewhat has a vintage feel to it and it blends in with your flooring. Not to mention lotsa of drawers (which I hardly see in dressers) to hold heaps!
> 
> And thanks for telling me you're this neat normally. Just makes me feel so much...
> 
> Did I see a makeup book there?



You did see a makeup book  It was my gift to myself. Lol. I would like to get
Somemore!


----------



## fabchick1987

lolitablue said:


> Oh, love what I see!! Not initimidated at all!! I would love to see the details but your pictures are showing up kind of small!!!



I don't know how to make them bigger. I took the pics with my iPhone and just sent them to my email.


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> For those of you interested in the wooden machinist's chests & tool boxes - Harbor Freight has a nice looking one for $79.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html


 
Well my husband surprised me with this for Christmas!  I've already got all my makeup in it, and I can't believe how much space there is. I'll take some pics later on today to post.


----------



## lolitablue

pmburk said:


> Well my husband surprised me with this for Christmas!  I've already got all my makeup in it, and I can't believe how much space there is. I'll take some pics later on today to post.



What a nice surprise from your DH!!! 

Cannot wait to see your pictures!!!


----------



## pmburk

Pictures of my new machinist's chest! At first I was thinking it might be too big, but once I got everything in place, I'm seriously loving it! I can actually see everything I have, so I'm not buying duplicates or running out of room.


----------



## fabchick1987

That is so cool!


----------



## jpeltz1

So excited, my DH got me the Hollywood Vanity for Christmas.  him!


----------



## bluejinx

^wow!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Congratulations on your gifts, ladies...  Lovely, indeed!


----------



## jpeltz1

LOVE the organization pmburk! And the chest...so cool!


----------



## declaredbeauty

jpeltz1 said:


> So excited, my DH got me the Hollywood Vanity for Christmas.  him!
> 
> View attachment 1281223
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281224
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281225
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281227




Lucky woman!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love that vanity! Wow!


----------



## fabchick1987

That vanity is very cute. I wish I had room for something like that


----------



## flsurfergirl3

grrrrr i want the OLD IKEA Malm dressing table *stomps feet*, along with the Clear Cube & Vanity Girl mirror with lights. 

My new project!!! 

you all have FABULOUS makeup corners!!!


----------



## lolitablue

pmburk said:


> Pictures of my new machinist's chest! At first I was thinking it might be too big, but once I got everything in place, I'm seriously loving it! I can actually see everything I have, so I'm not buying duplicates or running out of room.


 
Love it!! Excellent choice for a gift from your hubby! 



flsurfergirl3 said:


> grrrrr i want the OLD IKEA Malm dressing table *stomps feet*, along with the Clear Cube & Vanity Girl mirror with lights.
> 
> My new project!!!
> 
> you all have FABULOUS makeup corners!!!


 
2011! You can do it!!

Are these from Michael's? I love them! Maybe you could show us what's inside? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1281224&d=1293325138


----------



## jpeltz1

> Are these from Michael's? I love them! Maybe you could show us what's inside?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1281224&d=1293325138


 
Yes ma'am, they are. The carousel on the top of the vanity is as well. Best things ever! I didn't take pictures of the insides because the small drawers just contain disposables and extra stuff for my kit. The big drawer on the left is nail polishes and supplies.


----------



## lolitablue

jpeltz1 said:


> Yes ma'am, they are. The carousel on the top of the vanity is as well. Best things ever! I didn't take pictures of the insides because the small drawers just contain disposables and extra stuff for my kit. The big drawer on the left is nail polishes and supplies.


 
Love them!!!!


----------



## HauteMama

pmburk said:


> Pictures of my new machinist's chest! At first I was thinking it might be too big, but once I got everything in place, I'm seriously loving it! I can actually see everything I have, so I'm not buying duplicates or running out of room.


 
I am seriously in love with this chest. I am now on the hunt for one myself. I don't know what I will use it for yet - makeup, jewelry, etc. - but I know I have to have it. The vast majority of jewelry boxes are not large enough and they have entire sections I will never use. Additionally, they are outrageously expensive, especially when they get to a larger size. It seems to me that this machinist's chest would serve me better than most jewelry boxes at a MUCH lower price.


----------



## bluejinx

HauteMama said:


> I am seriously in love with this chest. I am now on the hunt for one myself. I don't know what I will use it for yet - makeup, jewelry, etc. - but I know I have to have it. The vast majority of jewelry boxes are not large enough and they have entire sections I will never use. Additionally, they are outrageously expensive, especially when they get to a larger size. It seems to me that this machinist's chest would serve me better than most jewelry boxes at a MUCH lower price.



and you could always hit a craft store for some felt to line the drawers with! i think i have to agree with you!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I decided to upload my new set up.

My Vanity  



The make up ( I think I need to get some of the clear cubes)



Other beauty products


----------



## ver0nique

pmburk said:


> Pictures of my new machinist's chest! At first I  was thinking it might be too big, but once I got everything in place,  I'm seriously loving it! I can actually see everything I have, so I'm  not buying duplicates or running out of room.



I love your machinist's chest! It looks HUGE... I love the drawers and how they keep things organized according to their sizes and types. I would get it in a heartbeat _if_ I have a vast collection of makeup like yours!


----------



## ver0nique

jpeltz1 said:


> So excited, my DH got me the Hollywood Vanity for Christmas.  him!
> 
> View attachment 1281223
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281224
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281225
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281226
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281227


That's a lovely vanity!


----------



## ver0nique

BagloverBurr said:


> I decided to upload my new set up.
> 
> My Vanity
> View attachment 1282468


I love how neat your vanity is! I gotta improve!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am very OCD with organization. I just ordered some clear cube knock offs since i dont like the way my other make up holder looks haha


----------



## ver0nique

^That's not a bad thing I would say, at least you keep things neat and tidy all the time!  I can be very neat but it gets a little messy once I start using stuff and often running late, I just chuck them in their respective boxes/drawers before heading out.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ what do they look like?


----------



## BagloverBurr

They are 3 drawer clear boxes, I hope they look ok since they are only 11 bucks each. We shall see when they arrive


----------



## bluejinx

BagloverBurr said:


> They are 3 drawer clear boxes, I hope they look ok since they are only 11 bucks each. We shall see when they arrive



Can you post a link?


----------



## komu

This is where I keep my make-up~

I just cleaned it out, so it's nice and airy.


----------



## BagloverBurr

bluejinx said:


> Can you post a link?



http://www.organizeit.com/poacrydraw.asp


----------



## lolitablue

BagloverBurr said:


> http://www.organizeit.com/poacrydraw.asp


 
I love all the stuff they have there!!! Thank you!

BTW, your set up is very nice!!!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Thanks. I finally have space to have all the stuff i want.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Love love love *pmburk*'s machinist chest. I don't have lots of makeup- but I do have a lot of jewelry. Maybe I should get one of those for mine since the regular sized jewelry boxes just aren't enough.


----------



## gre8dane

gre8dane said:


> I just wrapped a Muji 2-drawer with lid with a few make-up pieces & LV agenda refills in one of the drawers for a friend. I'm excited for her opening this gift on Christmas! I believe I may earn the *"Friend of the Year"* title with this gift!


 


DC-Cutie said:


> *gre8dane* - *your friend will love her gift*. that's very kind of you.


 
 Yup she loved her Christmas gift!! Once she opened it & I explained the Muji to her, she screamed! I am Friend of the Year!


----------



## pmburk

FullyLoaded said:


> Love love love *pmburk*'s machinist chest. I don't have lots of makeup- but I do have a lot of jewelry. Maybe I should get one of those for mine since the regular sized jewelry boxes just aren't enough.


 


ver0nique said:


> I love your machinist's chest! It looks HUGE... I love the drawers and how they keep things organized according to their sizes and types. I would get it in a heartbeat _if_ I have a vast collection of makeup like yours!


 
Wow, thanks ladies! The chest was a total surprise from my husband. I had a Caboodles train case with a broken hinge (would not close all the way, but still usable). I posted it earlier in this thread, in fact! I first saw the machinist chest idea in this thread and showed it to him - he is a mechanical engineer and he thought it was the coolest idea ever. About a month ago he showed me the link to this one, but I had honestly kind of forgotten about it. 

I am very happy and he loves hearing about all the cmments giving him props on his gift choice.


----------



## bjayadesigns

it looks like it will hold lots!


----------



## Lady Moe

Very Beautiful make-up set up!!!  I'm a make-up novice so my collection is so tiny in comparison to you ladies!


----------



## Designer_Love

this is where i keep all of my beauty products including makeup. I've just about outgrown the bookcase, i guess i'll have to go buy a second bookcase and start filling it up. My makeup is pretty much scattered on 3 levels of the bookcase.


----------



## klassykdt

pmburk said:


> Pictures of my new machinist's chest! At first I was thinking it might be too big, but once I got everything in place, I'm seriously loving it! I can actually see everything I have, so I'm not buying duplicates or running out of room.


 

OMG!! I love this!! Where did you find it????


----------



## pmburk

^ Harbor Freight Tools. It is $79 on their website: 
http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html


----------



## pmburk

floridasun8 said:


> Just snapped a few quick pics with my iphone:
> 
> This is actually a cherry machinists chest that I got from Lowes last year.
> I'm a big Bare Escentuals fan, so the bottom 3 large drawers are full of eye colors, the 3 small drawers on the left are blushes, all over face colors and foundation/ concealer and the matching 3 drawers on the right are brushes and lip gloss, liners. The large top section is just full of large items that wont fit in drawers, hair accessories, etc.


 
I need to give credit, because this is where I got the machinist's chest idea - back on page 8 of this thread! I showed it to my husband and he thought it was so cool, so he started shopping around for one.

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/lets-see-where-you-keep-your-makeup-413661-8.html#post9550648


----------



## tmc089

Designer_Love said:


> this is where i keep all of my beauty products including makeup. I've just about outgrown the bookcase, i guess i'll have to go buy a second bookcase and start filling it up. My makeup is pretty much scattered on 3 levels of the bookcase.



Impressive! So well organized!


----------



## pmburk

Another site with available machinist's chest and wood stacking organization:
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2011/Main/273


----------



## afineskyline

I use a 7 drawer plastic organizer that is meant for scrapbooking supplies - works perfectly for me


----------



## lolitablue

afineskyline said:


> I use a 7 drawer plastic organizer that is meant for scrapbooking supplies - works perfectly for me


 
Oh, show us a picture!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi Everyone, I have been lurking in this thread for so long, I thought i would show you what i got through the post today.

My New Muji Acrylic Make-up Storage.

I had been wanting the Kardashians Clear Cube - but i could not justify spending (on conversion $ to £) it would have been with delivery £270.
But 
I got instead the Muji Storage Boxes with delivery £25.40 before the VAT rise.

*I Purchased - Got *
*Muji 2 Drawers Wide With Flip-Top Lid -£11.50*
*Muji 2 Drawers Wide - £10.95*

These are the pictures i took today just after delivery, i will post some more next week with my makeup in and im thinking of doing a youtube video.































These 2 pictures are showing the boxes with the contents of my makeup bag.






with this picture you can see that you can store a Mac full-length eyeshadow pen & a Mac brush 209 in with only a couple of millimeters left spare - I store my makeup brushes standing-up not lying down (this is just to show the width of the drawers)






I'm in Love with these storage unit.


----------



## lolitablue

Hello Muji containers!!! Love it!!! Show more pictures and congrats on getting your boxes!!!


----------



## pmburk

bluejinx said:


> and you could always hit a craft store for some felt to line the drawers with! i think i have to agree with you!


 
The drawers on mine are lined with a lightweight green velvet.


----------



## Spendaholic

lolitablue said:


> Hello Muji containers!!! Love it!!! Show more pictures and congrats on getting your boxes!!!


 
*lolitablue* - I'm in   with these, i will take some pictures on monday this week coming, I'm SOO Happy i purchased them, i've sadly not been able to put my makeup in them yet (i will be able to on monday).


----------



## pukite

Oh, all Your collections are amazing!! I need more make-up!


----------



## mimichauchau

Spendaholic said:


> *lolitablue* - I'm in   with these, i will take some pictures on monday this week coming, I'm SOO Happy i purchased them, i've sadly not been able to put my makeup in them yet (i will be able to on monday).



wowww, so they're only around 20 dollars for one? How do I order them?? Can I order them online? It looks great!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Spendaholic

mimichauchau said:


> wowww, so they're only around 20 dollars for one? How do I order them?? Can I order them online? It looks great!!! Congrats!!


 
*mimichauchau* - I got mine from Muji UK.

you can purchase them from Muji USA.
The storage boxes come in 2 drawers & 3 drawers & 5 drawers.
http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage.html?limit=all
They also do Small Storage see link above.

2 Drawers With Flip-Top Lid - Large.
http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large-1.html

2 Drawers Large.
http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large.html

3 Drawers
http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-with-3-drawers.html

5 Drawers.
http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-5-rows.html

Some of the ladies in this thread (from the usa) have placed phone orders from the New York store for home delivery. I would PM some of them for the information. 

The UK links. (UK orders can only be delivered in the UK).
http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=17&Sub=69

2 drawers Wide with Flip-Top Lid.
http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=17&Sub=69&PID=2435

2 Drawers Wide.
http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=17&Sub=69&PID=2424

1 Drawer Wide.
http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=17&Sub=69&PID=2426


----------



## Beenie

*Spendaholic* they are amazing. I am so jealous and happy for you. Can't wait to see your completed project.

I hope muji restocks soon!


----------



## kaeleigh

I use both of these.  The first one holds 12 bottles of Chanel nail polish perfect!
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60177473
$14.99

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70177477
$12.99


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i emailed MUJI to have them notify me when they are available. i am thinking of just saving for the Clear Cube


----------



## blah956

i just bought a new toy from the container store (was there to pick up my free bday gift!). i'll take pics when i am done fixing my desk area up


----------



## blah956

left a few drawers open so you could get an idea of the size of each drawer and what it can fit. the drawers themselves are very long. 












i bought the one in the middle. i was going to buy the smaller one but i figured i'd *splurged*  it was $21.99


http://www.containerstore.com/shop/storage?productId=10008677&N=62519&Ns=p_price_sort|1&Ntt=drawers

i also bought a regular generic mirror from ikea for $9.99. it is the kind you put on your door but i hung it up long ways. i love it.


----------



## Beenie

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i emailed MUJI to have them notify me when they are available. i am thinking of just saving for the Clear Cube


 
I did too back in early December and nothing. Did I see in another thread you're going for the clearcube?

*blah* your setup looks great!


----------



## DC-Cutie

for you guys that are emailing, I suggest actually calling and being put on the list.  You'll probably get a quicker response.  Their customer service is pretty good, I must say...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Beenie said:


> I did too back in early December and nothing. Did I see in another thread you're going for the clearcube?
> 
> *blah* your setup looks great!



yep!!!


----------



## Beenie

DC-Cutie said:


> for you guys that are emailing, I suggest actually calling and being put on the list. You'll probably get a quicker response. Their customer service is pretty good, I must say...


 
Thanks, I'll do that tomorrow. I want the exact set up you have.



flsurfergirl3 said:


> yep!!!


 
Congrats, I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie, have you posted your makeup setup yet? Cause I would LOVE to see your makeup collection!!! 



Beenie said:


> I did too back in early December and nothing. Did I see in another thread you're going for the clearcube?
> 
> *blah* your setup looks great!


----------



## bjayadesigns

bluejinx said:


> Beenie, have you posted your makeup setup yet? Cause I would LOVE to see your makeup collection!!!


 me 2!


----------



## pmburk

blah - Love your setup! That container is awesome and I love all the compartments.


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> Beenie, have you posted your makeup setup yet? Cause I would LOVE to see your makeup collection!!!


 


bjayadesigns said:


> me 2!


 
EWW it is so scary! It is junky too and not all cute like everyone else. Maybe I'll take pics tomorrow after a bridal shower I am going to. NOTHING exciting AND there is some remodeling that needs to be done so I am a lil embarassed.


----------



## bluejinx

Organized or not I'm sure it IS going to be a fun display! Just from seeing your posts on the board I know some of the great stuff you have (***cough*** cough***signed MUFE train case**cough***cough***)





Beenie said:


> EWW it is so scary! It is junky too and not all cute like everyone else. Maybe I'll take pics tomorrow after a bridal shower I am going to. NOTHING exciting AND there is some remodeling that needs to be done so I am a lil embarassed.


----------



## Spendaholic

Beenie said:


> *Spendaholic* they are amazing. I am so jealous and happy for you. Can't wait to see your completed project.
> 
> I hope muji restocks soon!


 
*Beenie* -  I'm really loving these, sadly i don't have that big of a makeup collection like some on TPF but what i have i love. I will add pictures on tuesday, as monday (tomorrow) is going to be a busy day for me
I really hope you can get the muji set tomorrow when you phone them.



blah956 said:


> left a few drawers open so you could get an idea of the size of each drawer and what it can fit. the drawers themselves are very long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought the one in the middle. i was going to buy the smaller one but i figured i'd *splurged*  it was $21.99
> 
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/storage?productId=10008677&N=62519&Ns=p_price_sort|1&Ntt=drawers
> 
> i also bought a regular generic mirror from ikea for $9.99. it is the kind you put on your door but i hung it up long ways. i love it.


 
*blah956* - I'm really liking these, they are so funky with the individual drawers.


----------



## shonntew

I noticed my muji 2 drawer case with lid doesn't sit right on my vanity...it wobbles and I also noticed that the screws in the lid are cracked.  I had purchased 2 of them.  The other one is just fine.  Has anyone else had this problem?  I haven't contacted them yet. So I don't know what they will have me do...i.e customer service


----------



## my4boys




----------



## BagloverBurr

What mineral company do you use? Is it Beauty from the Earth ^^^


----------



## my4boys

I buy from a good freind who has her own small business MFFX


----------



## BagloverBurr

Oh.. I love mineral makeup.


----------



## fabchick1987

I used to wear bare minerals.  I got tired of it being so messy


----------



## BagloverBurr

I only use the pigments. My two fav companies make some amazing colors


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

This is one of my new favorite threads! 

I used to have a built in vanity at one of the houses we lived in before this, but we don't have anything like that here and I really miss it! It kept me so much more organized! One of my goals for the new year is to get my makeup and jewelry more organized, so once I do that I'll post pics! (Right now it's all just sitting on top of a little stand alone vanity that DH bought me in separate makeup bags... not very pretty to look at! LOL!)


----------



## fabchick1987

Bags4Bubbles said:


> This is one of my new favorite threads!
> 
> I used to have a built in vanity at one of the houses we lived in before this, but we don't have anything like that here and I really miss it! It kept me so much more organized! One of my goals for the new year is to get my makeup and jewelry more organized, so once I do that I'll post pics! (Right now it's all just sitting on top of a little stand alone vanity that DH bought me in separate makeup bags... not very pretty to look at! LOL!)


 
I am sure its not that bad to look at  You dont even want to see the place my makeup used to be!!!  I used to have it in my nasty bathroom sitting on the counter out and open before we moved!!! GROSS!  Cant wait to see pics of your new set up!!


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> Organized or not I'm sure it IS going to be a fun display! Just from seeing your posts on the board I know some of the great stuff you have (***cough*** cough***signed MUFE train case**cough***cough***)


 
Well, that is just it, it IS organized OK but it is sterilite containers and as I said, we are in the process of some remodeling. I will take pictures tonight and hopefully upload tonight.  


Spendaholic said:


> *Beenie* -  I'm really loving these, sadly i don't have that big of a makeup collection like some on TPF but what i have i love. I will add pictures on tuesday, as monday (tomorrow) is going to be a busy day for me
> I really hope you can get the muji set tomorrow when you phone them.


 
You don't NEED the huge collection to make it perfect! I am a maniac buyer so i just simply have too much but I do use most of it, at least.



fabchick1987 said:


> I used to wear bare minerals. I got tired of it being so messy


 
Me too. I DO love some of the colors though and still get it out from time to time.



Bags4Bubbles said:


> This is one of my new favorite threads!
> 
> I used to have a built in vanity at one of the houses we lived in before this, but we don't have anything like that here and I really miss it! It kept me so much more organized! One of my goals for the new year is to get my makeup and jewelry more organized, so once I do that I'll post pics! (Right now it's all just sitting on top of a little stand alone vanity that DH bought me in separate makeup bags... not very pretty to look at! LOL!)


 
I have one and I have to tell you, it was a BIG selling point on my house. I think THAT is the reason I wanted my house so bad! So sad for you since I know how awesome it is to have and then to miss it would be sad.


----------



## lolitablue

fabchick1987 said:


> I am sure its not that bad to look at You dont even want to see the place my makeup used to be!!! I used to have it in my nasty bathroom sitting on the counter out and open before we moved!!! GROSS! Cant wait to see pics of your new set up!!


 
I would love to see it, too!! This thread is super inspiring!!!


----------



## Beenie

Should we start a MU showcase like all of the bag collections people have? Not just a "let's see where you keep your MU" but like ALL the stash we have, or is that obnoxious? Tell me the truth, please.


----------



## bluejinx

Don't knock sterilite containers!! That's what all mine is in! I have two 3 drawer units sitting side by side with an acrylic makeup organizer on top of it! 



Beenie said:


> Well, that is just it, it IS organized OK but it is sterilite containers and as I said, we are in the process of some remodeling. I will take pictures tonight and hopefully upload tonight.
> 
> 
> You don't NEED the huge collection to make it perfect! I am a maniac buyer so i just simply have too much but I do use most of it, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I DO love some of the colors though and still get it out from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and I have to tell you, it was a BIG selling point on my house. I think THAT is the reason I wanted my house so bad! So sad for you since I know how awesome it is to have and then to miss it would be sad.


----------



## Beenie

Nice setup *my4boys*! You have every color imaginable!

*bluejinx*, you're right. I am just so obsessed with the muji containers! It isn't the Sterilite as much as the walls that my poor DH tried to patch (not very well) that I messed up since I was impatient and pulled fixtures out of the wall! I cannot use tools and I was angry and didn't like looking at it so I pulled it out! Awful, I know. So that is why I am kind of embarrassed.


----------



## bjayadesigns

Beenie said:


> Should we start a MU showcase like all of the bag collections people have? Not just a "let's see where you keep your MU" but like ALL the stash we have, or is that obnoxious? Tell me the truth, please.


 

i think we should I love to look at other ppls Makeup Stash!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I love seeing what people have!


----------



## lolitablue

bjayadesigns said:


> i think we should I love to look at other ppls Makeup Stash!


 
But maybe one with pictures only? No chatting allowed? I am in!!! *Beenie*, go ahead and start it!! Maybe it'll become a sticky!!!


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie - I am just so interested in seeing your stash. Its nothing to do with how you store them to be honest! While so many people here have large stashes, from your posts it just seems your stash is more comprised of the things I want to play with!


----------



## Beenie

OK, I'll start a showcase thread tonight, time permitting. I am in charge of dinner for me, DH, my BFF (who I just talked into moving next door ) and DH's BFF to watch some Monday night football. I will also post here of "where I keep my mu"


----------



## bluejinx

Beenie said:


> OK, I'll start a showcase thread tonight, time permitting. I am in charge of dinner for me, DH, my BFF (who I just talked into moving next door ) and DH's BFF to watch some Monday night football. I will also post here of "where I keep my mu"



 
You and lvpiggy are the two people on the boards whose style and personality I think just shine through your posts so much and whose stashes I most want to see! (But now that I have access to all the american only releases my stash is getting out of hand!)

And  on bff moving in next door!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I agree I love Beenie posts!


----------



## fabchick1987

I agree as well!  I would love to join in on a stash thread!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

Beenie said:


> Well, that is just it, it IS organized OK but it is sterilite containers and as I said, we are in the process of some remodeling. I will take pictures tonight and hopefully upload tonight.
> 
> 
> You don't NEED the huge collection to make it perfect! I am a maniac buyer so i just simply have too much but I do use most of it, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> *Me too. I DO love some of the colors though and still get it out from time to time.*
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and I have to tell you, it was a BIG selling point on my house. I think THAT is the reason I wanted my house so bad! So sad for you since I know how awesome it is to have and then to miss it would be sad.


 
I get it out as well.  I have so much that I might as well use it!! there for awhile I got a lot of glimpses and glimmer and eye shadows.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Just wanted to show my Inglot collection




These are my new cubes I have had them for about a week now, and love them


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> You and lvpiggy are the two people on the boards whose style and personality I think just shine through your posts so much and whose stashes I most want to see! (But now that I have access to all the american only releases my stash is getting out of hand!)


 


BagloverBurr said:


> I agree I love Beenie posts!


 


fabchick1987 said:


> I agree as well! I would love to join in on a stash thread!!!


 
Honestly, that is so sweet of you 3 to say! 

So, without further ado here is where I keep my makeup...I am going to start a showcase thread so if you have any questions let me know. This is a "vanity room" that is in between my bathroom and bedroom (so yay, I walk though everytime I go to the bathroom!) and my small walk-in closet is also attached which you may see in the mirror. I really love this space in my house.


----------



## bluejinx

^wow!! Amazing amount of counterspace!!

Does your hubby have a different sink?


----------



## Beenie

*BagloverBurr* where are your cubes from? I like them!!!

*bluejinx*, that sink is almost never used and I would take it out if DH would agree to it (he won't). Our bathroom sink is what we use for brushing teeth, cleaning MU brushes, etc. and it is 2 steps away. I was taking the full picture from the bathroom, if that explains how my bathroom, vanity, bedroom is set up. To the left of where the MUFE train case sits is the door to bathroom and to the right of the larger sterilite containers (the single one) is my bedroom door.


----------



## bluejinx

and you want to get rid of that space??? I would die for that!!! An entryway to the bathroom! I pay a premium to live in our citys version of greenwich village and the downside is apartments are TINY!! (500 square feet with another 100 of storage space in the basement)!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Beenie said:


> *BagloverBurr* where are your cubes from? I like them!!!
> 
> http://www.organizeit.com/poacrydraw.asp
> 
> They are cheap, but not cheaply made  A good alternative for Muji


----------



## DC-Cutie

*BagloverBurr *- totally OT, but how do you like your Inglot eyeshadows?  I'm contemplating stopping by the store on my next trip to NYC?


----------



## Beenie

*BagloverBurr* thanks, I like those. I am going to keep checking for them to come back in stock.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ I love them. They are so pigmented, and stay on nicely without creasing or anything. I do use UD primer potion under them. 

You should stop by and play with the colors. I have only done phone orders because we dont live near a shop.


----------



## Beenie

bluejinx said:


> and you want to get rid of that space??? I would die for that!!! An entryway to the bathroom! I pay a premium to live in our citys version of greenwich village and the downside is apartments are TINY!! (500 square feet with another 100 of storage space in the basement)!


 
Oh no, love I want to keep the vanity, I just don't need the *sink*. Then I would have MORE room .


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagloverBurr said:


> ^^ I love them. They are so pigmented, and stay on nicely without creasing or anything. I do use UD primer potion under them.
> 
> You should stop by and play with the colors. I have only done phone orders because we dont live near a shop.



thanks.  I didn't know they did phone orders..


----------



## BagloverBurr

I ordered from NJ and the ladies and gents there are so nice. They include samples with every order.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagloverBurr said:


> I ordered from NJ and the ladies and gents there are so nice. They include samples with every order.



I didn't realize there was a NJ store.  I thought NYC was their only US store


----------



## Bethc

Beenie said:


> Oh no, love I want to keep the vanity, I just don't need the *sink*. Then I would have MORE room .



Great space Beenie!  Living in an apt in NYC, I have very little room, so I love seeing everyone's set-ups.  One thought about the sink, if you really don't use it, turn off the water under it and take a piece off wood to cover it.  That's what I did in my parents house and it totally worked!


----------



## j9g8rchic

BagloverBurr said:


> View attachment 1294040
> 
> 
> Just wanted to show my Inglot collection
> 
> View attachment 1294041
> 
> 
> These are my new cubes I have had them for about a week now, and love them



I really like your drawers.  I like that they have a pull on them.  I was going to get the Muji drawers, but they don't have pulls.  I think I will get these instead.  I just went to their site and they are sold out.  Did you have to be put on a waiting list or were they in stock when you ordered them?  If so, how long did you have to wait?


----------



## BagloverBurr

DC-Cutie There are a few Inglot stores. NJ NY Las Vegas, Somewhere in CA, and Miami 

J9g8rchic- I didnt have to wait. They usually restock pretty quickly from what I have heard though, just keep checking back. I need to order another one as well.


----------



## j9g8rchic

^^  Thanks.  I will keep checking.  I definitely like those over the Muji.  I'm so excited.  I can't wait for them to restock.


----------



## purseluv4han

oh man! i am not as organized as most of you, but i do have a little night stand table that i converted into a vanity station. also, i recently started using e.l.f. makeup and am loving it so far! it's super cheap, but good quality!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Never used ELF. I cant help but be organized, I cant relax unless everything is clean and in its place


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagloverBurr said:


> Never used ELF. I cant help but be organized, I cant relax unless everything is clean and in its place


 
you must be my long lost sister, I can't relax if things are organized!  My motto: Everything has a place


----------



## Beenie

Bethc said:


> Great space Beenie! Living in an apt in NYC, I have very little room, so I love seeing everyone's set-ups. One thought about the sink, if you really don't use it, turn off the water under it and take a piece off wood to cover it. That's what I did in my parents house and it totally worked!


 
Well, I cleaned before I took the pictures but typically there is stuff in the sink like my iPhone charger, a shopping bag with new goodies to be put away, my blow dryer, etc....there is my dirty lil secret .



purseluv4han said:


> oh man! i am not as organized as most of you, but i do have a little night stand table that i converted into a vanity station. also, i recently started using e.l.f. makeup and am loving it so far! it's super cheap, but good quality!


 
e.l.f. makes my very most used eye brush. And it is $1 LOVE.


----------



## BagloverBurr

DC-Cutie said:


> you must be my long lost sister, I can't relax if things are organized!  My motto: Everything has a place



Yeah drives my husband crazy because I wont go to bed if my room has things out of place. But hey, he always has a clean house so he shouldn't complain


----------



## Spendaholic

Beenie said:


> Honestly, that is so sweet of you 3 to say!
> 
> So, without further ado here is where I keep my makeup...I am going to start a showcase thread so if you have any questions let me know. This is a "vanity room" that is in between my bathroom and bedroom (so yay, I walk though everytime I go to the bathroom!) and my small walk-in closet is also attached which you may see in the mirror. I really love this space in my house.


 
*Beenie* - I'm Loving this you have a great storage system.


----------



## Spendaholic

*Just want to show everyone My Makeup Collection & Storage.*






















*Top Drawer*





*Drawer 1*





*Drawer 2*





*Drawer 3*


----------



## lolitablue

Woohoo!! Love the MUJI!!!


----------



## Beenie

Thank you, *Spendaholic*. I LOVE your storage!!!  I want that same setup times 2, I think. It seems like you have the perfect set up AND perfect amount of product! And the Pooh cups for your brushes are adorable.


----------



## fabchick1987

^^ I love your drawers!!! So neat!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Spendaholic said:


> *Just want to show everyone My Makeup Collection & Storage.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Drawer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drawer 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drawer 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drawer 3*



Nice! I love the set up!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Love your organization!


----------



## bjayadesigns

Beenie said:


> Well, I cleaned before I took the pictures but typically there is stuff in the sink like my iPhone charger, a shopping bag with new goodies to be put away, my blow dryer, etc....there is my dirty lil secret .
> 
> 
> 
> e.l.f. makes my very most used eye brush. And it is $1 LOVE.


 

wow really? I need to check out e.l.f. where can u buy from?


----------



## bjayadesigns

Great setup!!



Spendaholic said:


> *Just want to show everyone My Makeup Collection & Storage.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Drawer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drawer 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drawer 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Drawer 3*


----------



## Beenie

bjayadesigns said:


> wow really? I need to check out e.l.f. where can u buy from?


 
You can find them at some Targets. The one I love is the small flat shader brush but I cannot off the top of my head think of the exact name. Perfect for patting on color to the lid.


----------



## Spendaholic

lolitablue said:


> Woohoo!! Love the MUJI!!!


 
*lolitablue* - I  Muji so much & So much cheaper then the ClearCube.



Beenie said:


> Thank you, *Spendaholic*. I LOVE your storage!!! I want that same setup times 2, I think. It seems like you have the perfect set up AND perfect amount of product! And the Pooh cups for your brushes are adorable.


 
*Beenie* -  my collection is small but i do love it. The muji storage system is beyond perfect. The Pooh brush holder is a tealight holder that was a present from my mother-in-law as a (i want a granchild NOW - nursery present Hint,Hint). 



fabchick1987 said:


> ^^ I love your drawers!!! So neat!!


 


declaredbeauty said:


> Nice! I love the set up!


 


BagloverBurr said:


> Love your organization!


 


bjayadesigns said:


> Great setup!!


 
*bjayadesigns* - *BagloverBurr* - *fabchick1987* - *declaredbeauty*I  my Muji storage system, its so much cheaper then the ClearCube & you can add more drawers when needed.


----------



## lolitablue

Spendaholic said:


> *lolitablue* - I  Muji so much & So much cheaper then the ClearCube.
> 
> 
> 
> *Beenie* -  my collection is small but i do love it. The muji storage system is beyond perfect. The Pooh brush holder is a tealight holder that was a present from my mother-in-law as a (i want a granchild NOW - nursery present Hint,Hint).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bjayadesigns* - *BagloverBurr* - *fabchick1987* - *declaredbeauty*I  my Muji storage system, its so much cheaper then the ClearCube & you can add more drawers when needed.


 
I am aiming for that, too!! I also realized that I need new brush holders.  I recently purchased the Loew Cornell dupes and they are AH-MAZING!!!!!

A new set-up may be needed!!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

I love everyone's collections.


----------



## ver0nique

Beenie said:


> So, without further ado here is where I keep my makeup...I am going to start a showcase thread so if you have any questions let me know. This is a "vanity room" that is in between my bathroom and bedroom (so yay, I walk though everytime I go to the bathroom!) and my small walk-in closet is also attached which you may see in the mirror. I really love this space in my house.


Lovely! I would remove the sink too since there's one in the bathroom and you will have more room to play around with!


----------



## ver0nique

Spendaholic said:


> *Just want to show everyone My Makeup Collection & Storage.*
> 
> *Top Drawer*
> 
> 
> *Drawer 1*
> 
> 
> *Drawer 2*
> 
> 
> *Drawer 3*


Nice setup! What's the black and white thingy you put to hold the brushes? 

Did I see a Molten Brown lotion?  I'm using that and I love it.


----------



## Beenie

ver0nique said:


> Lovely! I would remove the sink too since there's one in the bathroom and you will have more room to play around with!


 
Gal after my own heart


----------



## tmc089

I'm going to IKEA this weekend, maybe I'll find some inspiration!


----------



## Spendaholic

ver0nique said:


> Nice setup! What's the black and white thingy you put to hold the brushes?
> 
> Did I see a Molten Brown lotion?  I'm using that and I love it.


 
*ver0nique* - From your question i think your asking about the beads in the winnie the pooh holder.

I purchased them from a ebay uk seller, they are white & teal green, i got 4 white & 2 teal green. 

 25g opaque white 3mm 8/0 czech glass seed beads code - 250709388972
25g teal green 3mm 8/0 caech glass seed beads code - 250720713230

I hope this helps. I love molton brown, i did have the hand wash but i've runout so need to get some more.


----------



## Beenie

tmc089 said:


> I'm going to IKEA this weekend, maybe I'll find some inspiration!


 
I found some good inspiration there (for the future) opening all of the mirrors and drawers in the "bathrooms". Have fun!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

tmc089 said:


> I'm going to IKEA this weekend, maybe I'll find some inspiration!



me too!! i have a shopping list online that i emailed to myself and printed! i am in trouble LOL


----------



## tmc089

^FLSurfer, I'm doing the exact same thing! Eeek!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

tmc089 said:


> ^FLSurfer, I'm doing the exact same thing! Eeek!



i literally spent all last wknd laying in bed in my cluttered & messy room designing, measuring, planning, mapping my new room!  my bank account is already screaming at me LOL i cannot wait until i can post pics of my before and after! it may be a couple months though.


----------



## Bethc

I love everyone's collections!!

Question for those who keep their brushes out -How do you keep them from getting dusty/dirty?


----------



## BagloverBurr

I use mine daily, so I guess I just wash them alot to keep the dust off


----------



## DC-Cutie

MUJI ALERT, MUJI ALERT​they will receive new shipment on Friday (Jan 21st).  If you're not on the list CALL now - 

Phone number 212-414-9024


----------



## ladystara

Drat - they're not taking anymore on the wait list  .  They told me to e-mail the online store, which I've done before.  But I hadn't gotten a reply, so I'm not sure if they got it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ladystara said:


> Drat - they're not taking anymore on the wait list  .  They told me to e-mail the online store, which I've done before.  But I hadn't gotten a reply, so I'm not sure if they got it.



**in my Calvin Tran voice** "oh, here go hell come"...  sorry to hear they aren't taking more orders...


----------



## ladystara

Thanks for letting us know  I'll try to be patient and wait..or ask my cousins to mail them to me from Taiwan!


----------



## mimichauchau

Spendaholic said:


> mimichauchau - I got mine from Muji UK.
> 
> you can purchase them from Muji USA.
> The storage boxes come in 2 drawers & 3 drawers & 5 drawers.
> http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage.html?limit=all
> They also do Small Storage see link above.
> 
> 2 Drawers With Flip-Top Lid - Large.
> http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large-1.html
> 
> 2 Drawers Large.
> http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large.html
> 
> 3 Drawers
> http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-with-3-drawers.html
> 
> 5 Drawers.
> http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-5-rows.html
> 
> Some of the ladies in this thread (from the usa) have placed phone orders from the New York store for home delivery. I would PM some of them for the information.
> 
> The UK links. (UK orders can only be delivered in the UK).
> http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=17&Sub=69
> 
> 2 drawers Wide with Flip-Top Lid.
> http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=17&Sub=69&PID=2435
> 
> 2 Drawers Wide.
> http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=17&Sub=69&PID=2424
> 
> 1 Drawer Wide.
> http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=17&Sub=69&PID=2426



Thank you! I will definitely look them up and give them a call but it seems a little difficult to get a hold of one =/ 



Beenie said:


> BagloverBurr thanks, I like those. I am going to keep checking for them to come back in stock.



Thanks BagloverBurr! I am totally ordering one. I want to get a couple =/ lol. Beenie!! Its in stock right now! =)  actually I saw coupon codes but I dont know where to apply them. Please help! Thanks!


but for now... this is where I keep my make up.. my bfs room is very small.. so unfortunately.. I don't have room for a vanity, I have to do all my make up on the floor =[. 







I'm getting into make up, and my traincase is really heavy.. I need a rolling train case... any advice ladies? TIA!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mimichauchau said:


> I'm getting into make up, and my traincase is really heavy.. I need a rolling train case... any advice ladies? TIA!



these are pretty popular:  http://yazmo.com/rollingmakeupcases.aspx


----------



## BagloverBurr

mimichauchau said:


> Thank you! I will definitely look them up and give them a call but it seems a little difficult to get a hold of one =/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BagloverBurr! I am totally ordering one. I want to get a couple =/ lol. Beenie!! Its in stock right now! =)  actually I saw coupon codes but I dont know where to apply them. Please help! Thanks!
> 
> 
> but for now... this is where I keep my make up.. my bfs room is very small.. so unfortunately.. I don't have room for a vanity, I have to do all my make up on the floor =[.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting into make up, and my traincase is really heavy.. I need a rolling train case... any advice ladies? TIA!



I am not sure where to put a code in, but you reminded me I have a discount from them..maybe i need to place another order


----------



## bnjj

Beenie, you are so lucky to have an actual dressing room. I would love to have something like that in my house.

I would really like to get the MALM dressing table from Ikea that was posted in this thread earlier but I don't have anywhere to put it.


----------



## blttersweetx

I was soo excited that MUJI was calling me that i picked up my cellphone and got a $140 dollar driving violation ticket!!!! they will be sending out my drawers next week. turned out to be one expensive makeup box=[


----------



## Beenie

bnjj said:


> Beenie, you are so lucky to have an actual dressing room. I would love to have something like that in my house.
> 
> I would really like to get the MALM dressing table from Ikea that was posted in this thread earlier but I don't have anywhere to put it.


 
Yes, I do love that dressing room! Of course, I am greedy so I wish it was bigger but it really is a great, girly place for me. And my friends too! It is like a little clubhouse with no boys allowed . Maybe I need a sign that says that!



blttersweetx said:


> I was soo excited that MUJI was calling me that i picked up my cellphone and got a $140 dollar driving violation ticket!!!! they will be sending out my drawers next week. turned out to be one expensive makeup box=[


 
Oh no! That is the worst. Sorry about your ticket but congrats getting your Muji!


----------



## TheImportersWife

Some of my color:







Foundations/powders, etc.:





I'll have to post my lip glosses, eyeliners, palettes, brushes and nail polishes at a later date.


----------



## declaredbeauty

NARS, Too Faced, MUFE!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

^^ I'm loving your MUFE and Nars eye shadows!


----------



## VanessaJean

Nice collection!


----------



## Netty_M.

mimichauchau said:


> Thank you! I will definitely look them up and give them a call but it seems a little difficult to get a hold of one =/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BagloverBurr! I am totally ordering one. I want to get a couple =/ lol. Beenie!! Its in stock right now! =)  actually I saw coupon codes but I dont know where to apply them. Please help! Thanks!
> 
> 
> but for now... this is where I keep my make up.. my bfs room is very small.. so unfortunately.. I don't have room for a vanity, I have to do all my make up on the floor =[.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting into make up, and my traincase is really heavy.. I need a rolling train case... any advice ladies? TIA!



I can take the old train case off your hands.


----------



## justkell

Does anybody know where I can find inserts for the Muji drawers? I was able to order a couple drawers when they were available online and would really love inserts for them. Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

justkell said:


> Does anybody know where I can find inserts for the Muji drawers? I was able to order a couple drawers when they were available online and would really love inserts for them. Thanks!



Muji drawer inserts aren't available.  the inserts are available on the Clear Cube


----------



## blttersweetx

Justkell, you can find the dividers on the muji uk website..

http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=9&Sub=39&PID=2381


----------



## BlackApple

This is the first time I have ever heard of muji. Too bad what I want is sold out. I wonder how often they update with new stock. Hopefully I can get my hands on a few drawers through the month of February. Guess I will just keep checking back.


----------



## justkell

DC-Cutie said:


> Muji drawer inserts aren't available.  the inserts are available on the Clear Cube




I knew that. I was just wondering if there were like, universal inserts that could be bought somewhere that would work in the muji.



blttersweetx said:


> Justkell, you can find the dividers on the muji uk website..
> 
> http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?V=1&Sec=9&Sub=39&PID=2381




Thanks! The shipping is way too high though just for some inserts


----------



## declaredbeauty

^Maybe try calling the US Muji.. they may can work something out or if they receive enough requests will start ordering them.


----------



## frantic

Designer_Love....I love your bookcase of makeup. You have it set up really cute!!

Fran


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

This thread inspired me to do a little organization to my vanity area and I'm finally ready to share some before and after pics! It's still a work in progress, I would like to get an organizer for my nail polishes to put in some space that I have on my dresser - but for now just straightening up my cosmetics has made a HUGE difference! 

Before I was just using baskets to hold loose cosmetics and also had things in individual bags & cases, so it is really easy to forget what you have when you do that! I found a bunch of things that I had forgotten about when I was putting things in the drawers. I liked the MUJI drawers I saw in this thread, but they seem to always to be out of stock - so I ended up going with a different style drawer.

Here's the before:





And the after!










I flipped over all of the Bare Escentuals shadows to be able to read the color name and see the color.






An example of what's in the drawers:


----------



## Bethc

^^ very nice!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

awesome *Bags4Bubbles*!!! are those clear drawer organizers from the Container Store? i think i am gonna get those until i can afford a Clear Cube. and because the clear cube could take up to 8 weeks to get! 

my vanity table is 47.25" wide (IKEA Malm) and the Vanity Girl Hollywood Starlet wall-mounted mirror i am purchasing is 34" wide. if i center it, 1 of the container store clear drawers will fit perfectly on each side. i think it will be perfect! 

i am hesitant to even get the clear cube bc it is 12" wide and i will have to NOT center the vanity mirror.  i have total OCD about symmetry when it comes to designing and organizing. i may have to just suck it up and have it off center.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Thanks!  Yup, the organizers are the ones from The Container Store. I actually really like them! I got them as "temporary" organizers until I could get the MUJI ones, but I'm liking them so much that I don't think I'm going to mind using them for a while. Eventually I think I might like something a little bigger on each side, so them I thought once I get something bigger/get MUJI ones that I could use these in my bathroom to organize things in there.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

that is so great! honestly, with my current collection...i don't think i need anything more than 2 of those and the drawer in the Malm vanity. i would love to have a clear cube eventually but i guess it'll save me $300 if i settle for now.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i kinda feel like we should merge this with the "make up showcase" and "let's see where kardashian makeup storage" threads.


----------



## justkell

My muji drawers came today. I ordered 2 of the two drawer with the lid on the top that opens. Very good quality but I am disappointed in how shallow they are. I was hoping they'd be a bit deeper so I could stack say, some of my MAC creme color bases two high, but I can't shut the draw that way. 

For anyone that's interested, the draws on the muji are an 1 1/2" deep while the clear cubes draws are 2" deep. 

I have a lot of make up so I think I'm just gonna have to splurge and get the clear cubes.


----------



## ladystara

I'm eagerly waiting for my Muji to come!  Hopefully they'll get some in stock soon.  I'm glad to hear they're good quality!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

justkell said:


> For anyone that's interested, the draws on the muji are an 1 1/2" deep while the clear cubes draws are 2" deep.



Thanks for measuring, that's good to know. Did you get the large size?

I was thinking the MUJI drawers would be a little bit deeper so that I could have NARS blushes sitting up right (as to thumb through them?) - but I just went in and measured, the drawers that I already have are 2" deep. The Nars blushes are just about 2 1/4" - so that definitely wouldn't work with the MUJI either. Hmmm.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ way not lay them flat and upside down, so you can read the names?


----------



## lolitablue

*Bags*!! I love your setting!! It looks so organized!!! How do you like Benefit Dallas? It is one of my favorites!!

The Container store boxes keep growing on me!!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ way not lay them flat and upside down, so you can read the names?



Yeah, that's a good idea - I can just flip them over and leave them stacked. It's not that big of a deal right now because I only have 3 of them, so I know what order they are in. I was thinking of getting a few more, so I just had in my head to keep them more in a line - I can probably just do two rows of them stacked up though. 



lolitablue said:


> *Bags*!! I love your setting!! It looks so organized!!! How do you like Benefit Dallas? It is one of my favorites!!
> 
> The Container store boxes keep growing on me!!!



Thanks! I'm loving it! I am actually really liking the Container Store boxes, decent quality (not as thick an acrylic as MUJI though, I'm sure) and very easy to use. 

I LOVE Benefit Dallas! I use it basically everyday and in fact I'm almost out of it, I need to go pick up another one sometime this week or next. I actually use it under my cheek bone & chin to create a shadow to *ahem* make my face look a little thinner...  And then use a regular blush on my cheekbone. I feel like it works, the first time I started doing it I actually went to lunch with a friend I see regularly and she asked me if I had lost some weight!  (I hadn't, LOL!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

who is looking for a 5 drawer?


----------



## skydive nikki

Me! Although, are they not  as deep as the 2?


----------



## skydive nikki

Never mind.  Saw it on ebay.  Hurry ladies there are inly 3, but it is the small one.  Only measures around 5-6 inches long.


----------



## justkell

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Thanks for measuring, that's good to know. *Did you get the large size?*
> 
> I was thinking the MUJI drawers would be a little bit deeper so that I could have NARS blushes sitting up right (as to thumb through them?) - but I just went in and measured, the drawers that I already have are 2" deep. The Nars blushes are just about 2 1/4" - so that definitely wouldn't work with the MUJI either. Hmmm.





Yes, I got the 2 draw large with the flip top.


----------



## ladystara

DC-Cutie said:


> who is looking for a 5 drawer?



I am!


----------



## mimichauchau

I am looking for a 5 drawers also!


----------



## skydive nikki

I am so excited!!  I just ordered this Saturday night and it came either yesterday, or this morning. I opened my door at 8 and it was here. It was shipped prestige, which I guess ships on sundays.  Anyway, I think this is a cross between the muji and clearcube.  I feel like it is a step up from the muji.  It is a good amount bigger than the 5 drawer.  The 5 drawer is 10.2 X 6.9 x 6.3.  This is 11 7/8H x 12 5/8 W X 6 1/2 D.  It has knobs too.  I took the liners off the top 2 drawers.  Excuse the mess as I just opened it in my kitchen.  I threw a couple things in so you can see what it fits.  For $89 I am very happy!!


----------



## skydive nikki

Here is a pic without the linings.  Not sure if I will keep them in or not.  They keep everything from moving.


----------



## skydive nikki

If you scroll down to post 5002 you can see a better shot of it.  I got the idea from Bri.
http://forum.purseblog.com/hayden-harnett/hh-hotties-non-hh-purchases-589262-334.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

cool... where's it from?


----------



## DC-Cutie

here it is: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000I84QZO/ref=oss_product


----------



## skydive nikki

That is it.  The seller is amazing.  I bought the $10 for $20 amazon GC, so that came in handy.  Bris pics are way better than mine if you take a look.  I want to order the organizer she has for the top.


----------



## pupeluv

How deep are the drawers?


----------



## lolitablue

skydive nikki said:


> That is it. The seller is amazing. I bought the $10 for $20 amazon GC, so that came in handy. Bris pics are way better than mine if you take a look. I want to order the organizer she has for the top.


 
I am loving it!!! Do I need one of this? LOL!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

The drawers are around 1.25 deep.  They are ok for me cuz I like to see everything flat.   I dont like to stack because I have to dig to see what I have.  I want to see each color, otherwise I forget what I have and it does not get used. If you want to stack they need to be at least 2 deep.


----------



## skydive nikki

lolitablue said:


> I am loving it!!! Do I need one of this? LOL!!!



I think it is great for the price. It just depends if you want deeper drawers to stack things.  I might add a large 2 drawer with lid in the future if I need to. These are not as deep, but they are wider and taller.


----------



## declaredbeauty

skydive nikki said:


> Here is a pic without the linings.  Not sure if I will keep them in or not.  They keep everything from moving.



LOVE THIS! And loving the price!


----------



## skydive nikki

Thanks ladies. I have been looking all over for something like this.  So glad I found it.


----------



## Beenie

*Bags4Bubbles *you did a great job organizing! It looks like you'll be able to get to everything easily now.


----------



## Beenie

*skydive nikki* your drawers look great, I really like those!


----------



## coachluvr80

I ordered two muji drawers last week - 1 two drawer, and 1 two drawer w/lid.  They should be here tomorrow but I'm hoping they might show up today - that would be a great surprise for me when I get home from work!  I think I just got lucky but I checked the website EVERY day - sometimes twice daily.  I've also noticed that they've limited it to a quantity of 2 per style.

I used to have the standard vanity - like the one Bags4Bubbles has - but got rid of it when I moved a couple of years ago.  I miss it!  I guess that just means I can create a new vanity area, which I'm excited about!  There are so many possibilities!  

I was thinking that the malm desk from Ikea would be a great option.  I currently have a desk/office workspace from Ikea with this drawer unit under the desktop: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10192824

I thought they would also make an incredible vanity storage with a desk top over it with another piece on the other side.  Its a little pricey but if you were looking for something sturdy & long lasting it would work!  They also have other pieces of that same "Alex" style - I also have this one that sits on top of my desk but would make another great storage solution: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20192828 - it also has the legs you can attach to the bottom.  It sits on top of my office desk with my computer monitor on it.  Something about the drawers with both of those - they're very easy to assemble & offer good space. 

I love looking at everybody's configurations - gives me some great ideas!  Not to mention, motivates me to do something!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

skydive nikki said:


> Here is a pic without the linings.  Not sure if I will keep them in or not.  They keep everything from moving.



This is very pretty! I like that it came with the linings too.


----------



## skydive nikki

thanks ladies.  Bags4bubbles, I love your before and after!! I need to do some organizing.  Your dresser looks roomier now too!


----------



## skydive nikki

Here it is for $74.99 plus $5 shipping.  I would have gotten it here, but I had an amazon GC.
http://www.organize.com/7drawjewches.html
They have other ones there too!


----------



## declaredbeauty

skydive nikki said:


> Here it is for $74.99 plus $5 shipping.  I would have gotten it here, but I had an amazon GC.
> http://www.organize.com/7drawjewches.html
> They have other ones there too!


Thanks! I just placed an order on amazon for it and the vanity organizer but I can still cancel it. 

I've seen these before but I always thought it was smaller than it was and also I didn't know the felt could be removed.

Edit: Nevermind I'll just keep the amazon order. The lowest shipping cost is $17 for me unless I sign up for a trial for some program for free 2 day shipping. No Thanks!


----------



## skydive nikki

Congrats!  Sorry I forgot to post the other link sooner.  It is probably better dealing with Amazon since we know the seller is amazing.  They shipped my order right out!  They also have a good return policy.  I can't wait to hear what you think when it arrives!


----------



## skydive nikki

I didn't realize the shipping was $17 something.  It also said an additional $5 would be added to it in the beginning.  So, the Amazon was just as good of deal.


----------



## ladystara

Wow!!!  I love the ones you posted skydive nikki.  If my Muji doens't come soon I may need to get these!


----------



## skydive nikki

Thanks!  I was on the Muji list, but never got a call so I gave up.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Beenie said:


> *Bags4Bubbles *you did a great job organizing! It looks like you'll be able to get to everything easily now.





skydive nikki said:


> thanks ladies.  Bags4bubbles, I love your before and after!! I need to do some organizing.  Your dresser looks roomier now too!



Thanks ladies! It's amazing what a little organization can do, it is so much easier to put on makeup with everything all organized! (More fun too!)


----------



## neobaglover

jane said:


> I keep my makeup in Louis Vuitton drawer boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are all glued together.



WOW!  what a brilliant idea!


----------



## Karla

alpine1972 said:


> ^ Thanks!  I highly recommend the Ikea Malm Dressing Table and Anordna drawer organizers.  I can't say enough about the Muji acrylic organizers....I love them.



Hi,

I've just stared reading through this thread and I've seen a lot of great set ups which have given me many ideas.  I love yours and I've followed the links and see where you've gotten your organizers.  Is the vanity itself the Malm dressing table from Ikea?  Yours looks like it has a full front in the pictures where the Ikea Malm has just the one drawer. I'd love to have a vanity and I love Ikea stuff.  Right now all of my cosmetics are in an Ikea Helmer cabinet.   Yours is so beautiful and organized!


----------



## sweetart

Karla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just stared reading through this thread and I've seen a lot of great set ups which have given me many ideas.  I love yours and I've followed the links and see where you've gotten your organizers.  Is the vanity itself the Malm dressing table from Ikea?  Yours looks like it has a full front in the pictures where the Ikea Malm has just the one drawer. I'd love to have a vanity and I love Ikea stuff.  Right now all of my cosmetics are in an Ikea Helmer cabinet.   Yours is so beautiful and organized!




I'm not apline, but her vanity is the Malm dressing table. I have the same one and love it


----------



## Karla

sweetart said:


> I'm not apline, but her vanity is the Malm dressing table. I have the same one and love it



Thanks sweetart!  That table is on my list!


----------



## gestapolollipop

The three drawer acrylic set is back in stock on Muji if anybody was waiting for them.


----------



## shonntew

The 3 drawers arent as deep in height as the 2 drawer large, correct ?


----------



## blttersweetx

my muji drawers came in today and I immediately tore the fedex box open and began transferring my makeup over. In the past, I've used sterilex drawers and was previously using the train case from sephora. The only problem with the train case was that I would have to leave it open and sometimes things would be hidden under the overlapping layers. 

I actually heard about these drawers first through youtube. The link below is a pretty good review of the drawers. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO1gwjdMfyg&feature=fvw

 I purchased the 2 large drawer and the 5 large drawer sets. You can fit 24 mac eyeshadows in each drawer. The only problem I've noticed with the drawers is that mac containers can easily scratch the surfaces. For those of you who are wondering how deep the 2 large drawers are, you can fit bare minerals foundation in them, smashbox halo and mac paint/pots.

I go back and forth to my boyfriend's house so I use this makeup travel bag that I purchased from Ulta. It was only like 12 dollars. It looks similar to a nylon version of the trish mcevoy planner. It's cheaper and easier to clean. Most importantly, you can store other makeup in it and not have to use only the trish mcevoy planner sheets. I hope this helps.


----------



## misstrine85

This is how I keep my makeup


----------



## bangkokbaby

I love the Muji clear acrylic storage you girls have for your make up, but I can't find it anywhere on their website? 

Could anyone provide a little help? It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bluejinx

misstrine85 said:


> This is how I keep my makeup



Wow!! Love it! May I ask, what kind of she'll or counter is that on misstrine?


----------



## DC-Cutie

bangkokbaby said:


> I love the Muji clear acrylic storage you girls have for your make up, but I can't find it anywhere on their website?
> 
> Could anyone provide a little help? It would be greatly appreciated!



http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage.html

scroll down and also go to page 2 for the 5 drawer


----------



## misstrine85

bluejinx said:


> Wow!! Love it! May I ask, what kind of she'll or counter is that on misstrine?


 
Its a shelf from ikea, but I cant find it on their website. 

Thanks


----------



## bangkokbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage.html
> 
> scroll down and also go to page 2 for the 5 drawer



Thank you so much! Although all out of stock!


----------



## BlackApple

I updated my storage this week. Gone are the cheap cardboard office novelty boxes I had. I purchased two clear 3 acrylic drawers from muji and combined them with small acrylic boxes from ikea to hold bigger items like my powders and foundations.


----------



## lolitablue

Oh, lovely misstrine!! The two tier tray holder is awesome!!! Where is it from?


----------



## Hurrem1001

Wow, I love all of your make-up collections, it puts my little collection to shame! I'll take a pic and post it when I can.


----------



## misstrine85

lolitablue said:


> Oh, lovely misstrine!! The two tier tray holder is awesome!!! Where is it from?


 
Its a cake-holder-thingy from a danish discountstore, Im afraid. And thanks


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I went to Muji today (the soho store) and bought 2 3 drawer containers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ now you gotta show us your set-up!!!!  So happy you were able to get your hands on them. Benefit of living in NYC


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I know.  I also bought the Hayworth vanity from pier 1 today.  As soon as I set it up I'll post pics.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I know.  I also bought the Hayworth vanity from pier 1 today.  As soon as I set it up I'll post pics.



you did   That's a nice piece.  I remember looking at it to go along with my mirrored dresser and nightstands, but didn't want to overdo the whole mirrored furniture.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

talldrnkofwater said:


> I know.  I also bought the Hayworth vanity from pier 1 today.  As soon as I set it up I'll post pics.



omgggggg it is to die for!!!!! i got the Hayworth cube as a decorative piece in my room. it was on sale for $70. wish i could afford the whole set  although...a friend of mine has it and she said the mirror is a lot to maintain.


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I know.  I also bought the Hayworth vanity from pier 1 today.  As soon as I set it up I'll post pics.



you did   That's a nice piece.  I remember looking at it to go along with my mirrored dresser and nightstands, but didn't want to overdo the whole mirrored furniture.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Here's my current set-up. 

The shelf and the acrylic pencil holder (both from The Container Store) with seed beads (from Michael's and so hard to find!) I added today. The make-up organizer and the cotton/q-tip/etc. holder are both from Caboodles (bought at Target and Ulta).

I'm not completely in love with the way it looks. I don't like all my make-up on top of each other! I used to have all my make-up in a Sephora train case, but it was so hidden from view that I switched to a countertop setting.

Work in progress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I know.  I also bought the Hayworth vanity from pier 1 today.  As soon as I set it up I'll post pics.



you did   That's a nice piece.  I remember looking at it to go along with my mirrored dresser and nightstands, but didn't want to overdo the whole mirrored furniture.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

GingerSnap527 said:


> Here's my current set-up.
> 
> The shelf and the acrylic pencil holder (both from The Container Store) with seed beads (from Michael's and so hard to find!) I added today. The make-up organizer and the cotton/q-tip/etc. holder are both from Caboodles (bought at Target and Ulta).
> 
> I'm not completely in love with the way it looks. I don't like all my make-up on top of each other! I used to have all my make-up in a Sephora train case, but it was so hidden from view that I switched to a countertop setting.
> 
> Work in progress!



so neat!!
Dc and FLSG3- I am also getting the dresser but they're both going to be in 2 diff rooms so it wont be over kill.


----------



## Netty_M.

I just got this new Caboodles train case but I'm thinking of returning it. It's way too flimsy for my taste, especially the trays. I think I'm just going to get a Sephora train case. 

My make up collection is not too large, yet.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

misstrine85 said:


> This is how I keep my makeup


 
Love it!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

talldrnkofwater said:


> I know. I also bought the Hayworth vanity from pier 1 today. As soon as I set it up I'll post pics.


 
I can't wait to see it!  I plan on getting the dresser for my b-day


----------



## pmburk

Netty_M. said:


> I just got this new Caboodles train case but I'm thinking of returning it. It's way too flimsy for my taste, especially the trays. I think I'm just going to get a Sephora train case.
> 
> My make up collection is not too large, yet.


 
I had that case before I moved up to my machinist's chest. I had also looked at the Sephora ones and honestly they're pretty much the same as far as quality/sturdiness.


----------



## Stilettolife

In the bathroom.  I need to honestly get a makeup case.  I use my makeup so fast that I'll probably need a new set soon.


----------



## FullyLoaded

talldrnkofwater said:


> I know. I also bought the Hayworth vanity from pier 1 today. As soon as I set it up I'll post pics.


 
I love that one also. Was it on display at the store? I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

FullyLoaded said:


> I love that one also. Was it on display at the store? I'd love to see it in person.



Yes, it's usually on display in the store.  Actually, the whole collection is on display.


----------



## justkell

I like the Hayworth vanity too but, it's just too small for me. It's about 32" wide and I'd really like something about 45-50". I have a lot of makeup, lol.


----------



## FullyLoaded

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yes, it's usually on display in the store. Actually, the whole collection is on display.


 

Thanks. I've never set foot in a Pier 1 in Manhattan since I've been back, so I wasn't sure about the space they have in the stores.


----------



## gestapolollipop

Are there any Muji drawers that are big enough to hold a Benefit blush (like Hoola/Dandelion)? Is the two-drawer deep enough?


----------



## justkell

gestapolollipop said:


> Are there any Muji drawers that are big enough to hold a Benefit blush (like Hoola/Dandelion)? Is the two-drawer deep enough?




I have the Dandelion blush at home and the two drawer Muji so when I get home from work in about 20 minutes, I'll let you know


----------



## ladystara

Georgia fits in my 2 drawer with some space left over


----------



## gestapolollipop

Thank you for checking! 

Now I just need to get my hands on a two draw....


----------



## justkell

I actually have coralista and it fits just fine


----------



## pupeluv

If anyone is interested in the Muji small 2 drawer case it is in stock on their website right now.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Sorry for the rubbish pictures, I will get better onces showing the items in the drawers etc. 

Anywhooo

My Vanity area:







Close up of the main drawers there:






My "MAC Hanger" I don't know what else to call it tbh:






My Hair, Nails, Skincare bit:


----------



## essence916

Just got email confirmation that my muji cases were delivered to my house! Can't wait to get home and start setting everything up!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love your vanity!!


----------



## TygerKitty

MakeupDIY said:


> Sorry for the rubbish pictures, I will get better onces showing the items in the drawers etc.
> 
> Anywhooo
> 
> My Vanity area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the main drawers there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "MAC Hanger" I don't know what else to call it tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hair, Nails, Skincare bit:



love the black/red combo!


----------



## sweetart

I love how the hot pink stands out against the black and that is a cute way to store your MSFs and such!!!





MakeupDIY said:


> Sorry for the rubbish pictures, I will get better onces showing the items in the drawers etc.
> 
> Anywhooo
> 
> My Vanity area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the main drawers there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "MAC Hanger" I don't know what else to call it tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hair, Nails, Skincare bit:


----------



## declaredbeauty

MakeupDIY said:


> Sorry for the rubbish pictures, I will get better onces showing the items in the drawers etc.
> 
> Anywhooo
> 
> My Vanity area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the main drawers there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "MAC Hanger" I don't know what else to call it tbh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hair, Nails, Skincare bit:



Wow I'm loving your set up! I like how you storage your mac products too.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Aww thanks for all the nice replies guy ^^ 

I don't like the plastic drawers that has my hair stuff in so hopefully will be changing them in a few months =3


----------



## flsurfergirl3

kimmers said:


> The drawers are from the Container Store.  I have 2 stacked.  Hope this helps:
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop/bath/jewelry/countertop?productId=10019532&green=15598096371



i got these tonight!!!  does anyone who has them notice that when you stack them or put stuff on top it's hard to get the drawers open?! i have enough room to not stack stuff but i thought it was worth mentioning!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i got these tonight!!!  does anyone who has them notice that when you stack them or put stuff on top it's hard to get the drawers open?! i have enough room to not stack stuff but i thought it was worth mentioning!



Nope!  I have these and I have things sitting on top (a candle on one of them, and makeup stuff on the other) and it doesn't effect the drawer usage at all! I love them! In fact I was going to get the MUJI drawers, but now I'm not going to get them for my vanity anymore. I like these that much! (Ironically, I am still going to get 2 MUJI drawers for DD's room when the large ones are back in stock though. I need the longer width for her stuff changing table stuff.)


----------



## blah956

if you are an educator (a teacher) you can get a discount at the container store!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

blah956 said:


> if you are an educator (a teacher) you can get a discount at the container store!



No way! Grrrr I just spent $150 there yesterday!


----------



## blah956

flsurfergirl3 said:


> No way! Grrrr I just spent $150 there yesterday!



yeah. there is a link somewhere on the site. sign up, print out the coupon, and when you go in store, show the print out and your teaching ID and you'll get a discount.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

blah956 said:


> yeah. there is a link somewhere on the site. sign up, print out the coupon, and when you go in store, show the print out and your teaching ID and you'll get a discount.



great! i'll know for next time


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Nope!  I have these and I have things sitting on top (a candle on one of them, and makeup stuff on the other) and it doesn't effect the drawer usage at all! I love them! In fact I was going to get the MUJI drawers, but now I'm not going to get them for my vanity anymore. I like these that much! (Ironically, I am still going to get 2 MUJI drawers for DD's room when the large ones are back in stock though. I need the longer width for her stuff changing table stuff.)



ok, maybe i'll try again! i bought 4 but only really need 2 once all my makup was in. i may just keep the other 2 for when these get dingy. i absolutely love them!! it was so much fun fitting everything in so i could maximize the space! 

for 20 bucks, i saved spending over 300 on the clear cube AND saved counter space! i'm so excited to show you all once i get set up!!


----------



## TygerKitty

blah956 said:


> if you are an educator (a teacher) you can get a discount at the container store!



No way!  That's totally awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kenseysimone

I keep all my samples in the little cupcake jar. My storage is sooo small, I just bought two of the 3 drawer boxes from the container store.


----------



## anechcka

Everyone's storage is so amazing!  Hopefully I'll be able to get my act together (what with classes and exams this week) and finish organizing my vanity.  I'll definitely be taking pictures for this thread!


----------



## kimmers

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i got these tonight!!!  does anyone who has them notice that when you stack them or put stuff on top it's hard to get the drawers open?! i have enough room to not stack stuff but i thought it was worth mentioning!



I love them! I don't have any problems opening the drawers.  I have two stacked and a large brush holder on top.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

kimmers said:


> I love them! I don't have any problems opening the drawers.  I have two stacked and a large brush holder on top.



ugh maybe i have too much stuff in them!


----------



## essence916

Grrr! Muji messed up my order and sent a 5 drawer instead on the 2 drawer with lid... Now its out of stock again


----------



## BagloverBurr

I just picked this up, a new way to store my brushes and everyday face junk


----------



## lolitablue

BagloverBurr said:


> I just picked this up, a new way to store my brushes and everyday face junk
> View attachment 1320213
> 
> 
> View attachment 1320214


 
Niceeeee!! Love it!! Please share, where is it from?


----------



## pmburk

Love seeing everyone's storage!


----------



## BagloverBurr

lolitablue said:


> Niceeeee!! Love it!! Please share, where is it from?



http://www.organizeit.com/po429302interd.asp

This is my new favorite website


----------



## pupeluv

Thanks for the link!, Oh and Love your set up.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Thanks, I keep changing it around, I am to OCD


----------



## ipudgybear

I love everyone's make up set up. My make up is still in a tiny caboodle box that I had since I was like 10 years old. I don't have that much brushes or make up since I got rid of most of them since they were either too old or I just have no need for them. I should get my make up act together.


----------



## sally.m

I am organising today so should have some pictures later. 

I need to get some good quality but not crazily ezpensive makeup brushes. Any suggestions? What do you girls own and use?


----------



## sally.m

This is my new mirror dresser.....






My Lip products....





My eye products...





Face products...





Being on here has made me want to get a serious make up upgrade but with all the Nail polish i have brought recently i am on a spending ban! Boo


----------



## BagloverBurr

O-M-G I love that dresser!


----------



## moderngirl25

Gorgeous.  Where did u get the dresser from?



sally.m said:


> This is my new mirror dresser.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lip products....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eye products...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face products...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being on here has made me want to get a serious make up upgrade but with all the Nail polish i have brought recently i am on a spending ban! Boo


----------



## sally.m

^^^Its from Next.co.uk


----------



## sweetart

This is the perfect vanity/table!!! Wish they sold it in the U.S. 



sally.m said:


> This is my new mirror dresser.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lip products....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My eye products...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face products...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being on here has made me want to get a serious make up upgrade but with all the Nail polish i have brought recently i am on a spending ban! Boo


----------



## Ellapretty

ELF does good make-up brush sets - especially from their studio line. I think the 11 piece set costs around $30 - but they often have half price promos.

Another good option is Sigma - they started off copying MAC brushes - but apparently their quality has gotten much better - and they've changed their numbering system so that it is not a total MAC copy...their brush sets are more expensive - I think around $70 to $100...but if you were to buy those brushes individually from MAC, they would end up costing WAY more.

For me - I mainly own MAC brushes - but I also picked up the ELF studio set - and am quite happy with some of those brushes.




sally.m said:


> I am organising today so should have some pictures later.
> 
> I need to get some good quality but not crazily ezpensive makeup brushes. Any suggestions? What do you girls own and use?


----------



## caitycat

I live in a college dorm so this is all the space i have on my vanity! I have a set of 3 large plastic drawers with the rest of my hair/nail/eyeshadow products in my room though. I have so much more at home that i don't necessarily use...but miss having it just in case

I've been able to make due with only having a small portion of my makeup products so far though.. you can probably tell i mostly wear mascara though so i'm generally set.. :shame:


----------



## pmburk

^ Ha, I was getting ready to reply to that post, also! 



sally.m said:


> I am organising today so should have some pictures later.
> 
> I need to get some good quality but not crazily ezpensive makeup brushes. Any suggestions? What do you girls own and use?


 
I have the Elf Studio brushes, and I'm pretty happy with them. They are normally $3 each, but I bought them on 50% off, so $1.50 each. Two of the brushes (studio kabuki and studio stipple) I bought on ebay and paid a little more because Elf is always out of stock and I really wanted to try them. I really love the brushes for the price, and they get awesome reviews all over Makeupalley, plus they're so cheap that you can use them for a year, and then upgrade if you decide you want something more expensive like MAC. Their site is www.eyeslipsface.com/studio/brushes

My "must haves" from Elf Studio (black handle) line are the powder brush - flat top - awesome for powder or for stippling foundation, stipple brush awesome for stippling liquid foundation, kabuki - perfect for powder or mineral foundation, complexion brush - good for powder or blush, blush brush, and for eyes I like the eyeshadow "c" brush and the angled contour brush - it is sold under the "face" section but is shaped the same as my Bare Escentuals eyeshadow brush and it really packs on color. Some Target & other stores carry Elf, so you could always check the store locator on the website and pick up a couple of the Studio brushes to check out before you order.

You might also look at Crown Brush or Coastal Scents (google, both have websites) if you want to spend a little bit more. They sell a wide variety of brushes and have very good prices. Ben Nye brushes are also very good quality and quite inexpensive. You can buy them online, or a lot of costume/magic shops sell them.

I've also heard good things about EcoTools brushes, which are sold pretty much everywhere. I own several Studio Basics/Studio 35 brushes from Ulta & Walgreen's and I'm very happy with those, too. I bought this set a couple of weeks ago and I really like it:
http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/studio-35-6-piece-complexion-brush-set/ID=prod6015857-product

Sorry for the long post. I just recently bought all new makeup brushes and did a fair amount of research & shopping around, because I wanted something decent but didn't want to spend a ton.


----------



## zoebeee

before





after

I picked this up from a storage store. However since I have two traincases full of make up. Im just keeping the products that I use all the time in it.


----------



## sally.m

*Pmburk & Ellapretty*- thank you for your help, I will go and look at the websites you have suggested. I am certainly intrested in the ELF brushes. I dont need/want anything too expensive as my makeup application is sketchy to say the least!!


----------



## lolitablue

zoebeee said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> I picked this up from a storage store. However since I have two traincases full of make up. Im just keeping the products that I use all the time in it.


 
Love your vanity and the organization!!


----------



## Beenie

*sally.m* that dresser is GORGEOUS! And it looks so organized. I third everything* ellapretty* and *pmburk* said about brushes. I have nothing else to add .

*caitycat *not too bad for a small dorm room. I like that black and white box.

*zoebeee* wow, what a HUGE difference! Where is your acrylic case from? Looks like muji. I like.


----------



## zoebeee

Lolitablue- im very lucky to have the vanity. It was made by my great uncle in 1940, and is gorgeous. He was a bit mad, so there are hidden draws in it. Took me 6 months to realise that the centre is a draw (I knocked it with my knee and it popped open). 

Beenie- its from a storage store here in Australia called "Howard's Storage World"
Im guessing it comes from the same place as the Muji ones, as its identical right down to the little handles.


----------



## lolitablue

zoebeee said:


> Lolitablue- im very lucky to have the vanity. It was made by my great uncle in 1940, and is gorgeous. He was a bit mad, so there are hidden draws in it. Took me 6 months to realise that the centre is a draw (I knocked it with my knee and it popped open).
> 
> Beenie- its from a storage store here in Australia called "Howard's Storage World"
> Im guessing it comes from the same place as the Muji ones, as its identical right down to the little handles.


 
It is gorgeous!! I would love to find one of those one day!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I know everyone is probably sick of answering Muji questions!  But what is the difference between the 3 drawer and 5 drawer? I noticed everything is OOS except for the 3 drawer. I was wondering if the depth of the drawers were smaller or something.


----------



## Samia

Here is my vanity and organization, a bit messy

The Vanity and a three drawer thing






The top with daily use makeup and brushes





The main drawer with most of the makeup





The smaller drawer: lipsticks only





The drawer at the bottom has creams and things.
The three drawer container: 1st drawer is perfumes, and the other two are supplies.


----------



## lolitablue

Ohhh, so much fun!! Love the dresser and the contents of your drawer, *Samia*!!


----------



## bluejinx

^im head over heels in love with your vanity!!


----------



## Samia

Thank you!


----------



## justwatchin

This just confirms that I am not the only makeup junkie.


----------



## Beenie

Great set up *Samia*.


----------



## MidNiteSun

here are some pic of where i keep my makeup.  most of my brushes were in the bathroom, drying up.  i didn't notice that 'til now.  

1st pic is my new drawer that dh made.  well, he built the whole closet for me, all pretty in pink.
  please excuse my mess.  hehe

2nd & 3rd pic -  inside drawer

4th pic is the other side where i keep other items 

5th pic - lipglosses, mascara...


----------



## MidNiteSun

last pic...these are my backups.   i buy backup for item that i like, just in case.


----------



## declaredbeauty

MidNiteSun said:


> here are some pic of where i keep my makeup.  most of my brushes were in the bathroom, drying up.  i didn't notice that 'til now.
> 
> 1st pic is my new drawer that dh made.  well, he built the whole closet for me, all pretty in pink.
> please excuse my mess.  hehe
> 
> 2nd & 3rd pic -  inside drawer
> 
> 4th pic is the other side where i keep other items
> 
> 5th pic - lipglosses, mascara...


 Chanel-amazing! Can I play???


----------



## skydive nikki

WOW!!!!  Look at your back ups even!  I love what your DH built!  Great collection.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Thanks.  I'm a shopaholic & cannot say no to Chanel cosmetics.   

Just for fun, here are some pictures of 1 of my 2 closets.  The other one is a mess so I can't show it to anyone.  This one is messy too but a little better.    I'm just so busy & don't have time to clean right now.


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 2 pic


----------



## skydive nikki

I love it!!!!  So pretty and pink.  Look at all your cute clothes.  How much fun it must be to get ready with that hook up.  I showed my fiancée those picks and told him he needs to hook me up like that!  Your DH is very sweet to do that for you!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Thanks Skydive Nikki.  We have 5 bedrooms & I took up the whole master closet & 2 closets in the other rooms.  DH got tired of seeing my stuff everywhere so he built this for me.    Now, I have no reason to leave my stuff around.  I need to go through everything & give away some, make room for more.


----------



## skydive nikki

You are so lucky to have all that extra room.  Right now I have the walk-in in our room plus the extra bedroom and the closet in there.  If we have a baby then there goes my extra room and closet.  I will savor it for now.  If you want to give anything away I am here


----------



## MidNiteSun

hehe....I will keep that in mind.  I'm not sure why we bought this house.  It's only DH & I.  Oh & 3 boys (dogs).  We don't want kids.  Eventually, we will have to down size.  We're actually thinking about building a new house.  DH's best friend owns a building company & said he would build our house for free, we just need to pay for materials.  We live in the midwest so we have plently of land here.


----------



## skydive nikki

I am so jealous! My house is on the smaller size.  When I get frustrated I say I'm living in a dollhouse.  I do like that there is less to clean than a bigger one. One day we will upgrade. I never wanted kids until the last year.  Something has changed inside me.  I love my freedom and do not want to have any less spending money than I do now. Anyway, love your set up!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

it's great that you want a kid.  i like kids, just don't like to have one.  i have many nieces/nephews & i love them all.  i can play with them all day but glad to send them home at the end of the day.  

kid(s) is a great reason to upgrade to a bigger house.


----------



## pmburk

justwatchin said:


> This just confirms that I am not the only makeup junkie.


 
Kind of enabling, isn't it? 

MidNiteSun - Wow! That is a whole lotta makeup!


----------



## bluejinx

MidNiteSun said:


> it's great that you want a kid.  i like kids, just don't like to have one.  i have many nieces/nephews & i love them all.  i can play with them all day but glad to send them home at the end of the day.
> 
> kid(s) is a great reason to upgrade to a bigger house.



I love that you said that. All I ev er hear from people is "when you get older your change your mind". No I won't!!! I love kids, can't wait til my brothers have them (will they hurry up already???) But the best part about kids?? Giving them back to mom and dad!!


----------



## lolitablue

Ohhhh!! Chanel and Hello Kitty, dreamy!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Count me in as another that doesn't want kids. I eventually want a 3 bedroom so I can have a makeup/ clothes room! We have a 2 bedroom now and DH has a music room but I want that extra bedroom.


----------



## MidNiteSun

bluejinx - i know.  my mom used to give me the 'having kids is wonderful' talk, but not anymore.  thank God.  she finally accepted that i don't want kids.  her friends keep telling me that i will regret later.  well, all i have to say is i'll deal with it when that time comes.  hehe.

lolotablue - i love love hello kitty.  im thinking about buying a white mini car (a bug maybe) & decorate it completely with hello kitty.  dh thinks im crazy.  

vanessajean - move here.  houses here are super affordable.  tell ur dh u need a big closet.  he has his music room so it's only fair for u to have ur closet. dh has a weight room & a home theater room full with his electronics (63 inch 3D TV & 65 inch regular tv, not sure why 2.)  he spends on electronics, i spend on fashion.


----------



## VanessaJean

Where do you live *Midnitesun*?


----------



## MidNiteSun

i live in Olathe/Kansas City ..on the border of KS & MO.


----------



## Beenie

*MidNiteSun* I am an expert at cleaning closets so please let me know when to come over . But in all seriousness, great wardrobe for makeup and clothes. It looks like a fun place to play.


----------



## VanessaJean

I really want to move to the States but it's hard to get a green card...


----------



## bluejinx

VanessaJean said:


> I really want to move to the States but it's hard to get a green card...



We could follow shkbass to london! As canadians under the queen its an easy move.


----------



## VanessaJean

I would love to live in London!


----------



## blah956

MidNiteSun said:


> it's great that you want a kid. * i like kids, just don't like to have one.  i have many nieces/nephews & i love them all.  i can play with them all day but glad to send them home at the end of the day.  *
> 
> kid(s) is a great reason to upgrade to a bigger house.



you and me both


----------



## ShkBass

bluejinx said:


> We could follow shkbass to london! As canadians under the queen its an easy move.



Yes TPF migration to London!!!!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

bluejinx said:


> I love that you said that. All I ev er hear from people is "when you get older your change your mind". No I won't!!! I love kids, can't wait til my brothers have them (will they hurry up already???) But the best part about kids?? Giving them back to mom and dad!!


Ladies....I couldn't have said this better myself!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Beenie said:


> *MidNiteSun* I am an expert at cleaning closets so please let me know when to come over . But in all seriousness, great wardrobe for makeup and clothes. It looks like a fun place to play.


 
You can come over anytime.    I hate cleaning.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I absolutely love your dressing room/makeup area!! That would be my dream to have my own area -- and be able to paint it PINK!! My DH will have no such thing. Sigh... must keep working on him!


----------



## MidNiteSun

bags4bubbles - thanks.  just start leaving ur stuff all over the place.  my dh is a clean freak & couldn't stand seeing things everywhere.  that's how i got my pink closet.  hehe


----------



## lolitablue

MidNiteSun said:


> bluejinx - i know. my mom used to give me the 'having kids is wonderful' talk, but not anymore. thank God. she finally accepted that i don't want kids. her friends keep telling me that i will regret later. well, all i have to say is i'll deal with it when that time comes. hehe.
> 
> lolotablue - i love love hello kitty. im thinking about buying a white mini car (a bug maybe) & decorate it completely with hello kitty. dh thinks im crazy.
> 
> vanessajean - move here. houses here are super affordable. tell ur dh u need a big closet. he has his music room so it's only fair for u to have ur closet. dh has a weight room & a home theater room full with his electronics (63 inch 3D TV & 65 inch regular tv, not sure why 2.) he spends on electronics, i spend on fashion.


 
Not a crazy idea to get a white bug and splash it with HK stuff!!!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

I just cleaned my vanity last night and remembered this tread so I thought I would share. Almost all of the organizers are from Ikea and so are the Malm vanity + stool and mirror. You can't beat those prices


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

More...the pack with 3 makeup trays from Ikeas fit the drawer perfectly. The last pic is stuff I can't fit anywhere, so they just stand near the vanity The 3 long cases on the right with MSF/powders/ipsticks/pigments needs replacing since the colour is coming off and there's not room for more...any ideas?


----------



## justkell

Wow, love your setup *Scarlett*! Yours along with DC's pics have convinced me to get that Malm table from IKEA. I'm hooked!


----------



## BagHoor

Here's my collection.  I've switched some stuff around, but I still own all the same things.  I'm in the process of buying a few acrylic cubes and switching to those 

facebook.com/album.php?aid=13009&id=100000745072091&l=b5a2b962c1


----------



## Samia

*Scarlett*, Wow!! great setup and you have a MAC lipgloss stand!!


----------



## shonntew

MidNiteSun said:


> i live in Olathe/Kansas City ..on the border of KS & MO.



Hey there..we are close.  I live in Topeka..in KC several times a month


----------



## VanessaJean

Love that vanity!


----------



## VanessaJean

For the ladies that use vases/ beads for brush holders where did you get them?


----------



## pquiles

Vanessa, I got vases from Walmart and my filler beads from the Michaels.


----------



## pquiles

Scarlett, I love your setup, so chic and neat.  You and DC have definitely got me thinking about that Malm table now.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks. Is there anywhere I can get them online?


----------



## pquiles

I think you can try Walmart, Michaels or Target online.  I got votive glass jars from Walmart that were like $2 and $3.


----------



## jayhawkgirl

shonntew said:


> Hey there..we are close.  I live in Topeka..in KC several times a month



I'm close, too! I live in Leawood!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

scarlett- nice set up.  How did you get the Mac displays?


----------



## lolitablue

VanessaJean said:


> For the ladies that use vases/ beads for brush holders where did you get them?


 


pquiles said:


> Vanessa, I got vases from Walmart and my filler beads from the Michaels.


 

Vases from Wal Mart or Michael's but beads are from here~~  I pound is good to fill a mid size vase.

http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glasspearls1.html


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

talldrnkofwater said:


> scarlett- nice set up.  How did you get the Mac displays?



I was wondering that too!  Love your vanity area!

VanessaJean - I got my vase filler from Micheal's as well.


----------



## ilvoelv

ScarlettMoeller said:


> More...the pack with 3 makeup trays from Ikeas fit the drawer perfectly. The last pic is stuff I can't fit anywhere, so they just stand near the vanity The 3 long cases on the right with MSF/powders/ipsticks/pigments needs replacing since the colour is coming off and there's not room for more...any ideas?



I love your set up! I see you use GOSH pigment, are they as good as MAC pigments?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Got my container at The Container Store and my beads at Michaels (had to get two small packets to fill up my container-pictures are somewhere in this thread!).


----------



## Beenie

*ScarlettMoeller *I have nothing else to say


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Beenie said:


> *ScarlettMoeller *I have nothing else to say



ditto!!!!! how in the world did i miss those pics?!?!


----------



## knics33

^Agreed! *ScarlettMoeller*, your setup is TDF!


----------



## shonntew

scarlett..that's a good idea for the pigment samples..  Turn em sideways, good way to see the colors well


----------



## hyacinthus

pmburk said:


> ^ Harbor Freight Tools. It is $79 on their website:
> http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html



After months of fretting over what kind of storage would best suit my needs, I ordered this machinist's chest and it arrived today. I received 20% off as well, but after seeing the chest, I would have paid a lot more than I did. Thanks for the idea! I can't wait to pack everything in...


----------



## ShkBass

Once I get settled, I'm definitely going to steal the ideas from here and get myself the IKEA malm vanity table. Thanks for everyone's lovely ideas.


----------



## tinac

For anyone interested the Muji 2-drawer and 5-drawer are back in stock today.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Yay, thanks!


----------



## pmburk

An addition to my earlier post - I ordered this Elf brush roll and it came last night. It is really nice for organizing all my brushes, plus it frees up more space in my makeup chest... so I can buy more stuff. 







I also just got a 5-piece Hakuhodo set, that came with a black case.


----------



## pmburk

hyacinthus said:


> After months of fretting over what kind of storage would best suit my needs, I ordered this machinist's chest and it arrived today. I received 20% off as well, but after seeing the chest, I would have paid a lot more than I did. Thanks for the idea! I can't wait to pack everything in...


 
I'm so glad you like it! I use mine every day and I am in LOVE with it.


----------



## pupeluv

Had the 2 drawer (muji) in my cart but it would not allow me to order 2, and for the shipping...I'll just wait til there's two in stock.


----------



## rocksee3

ScarlettMoeller said:


> I just cleaned my vanity last night and remembered this tread so I thought I would share. Almost all of the organizers are from Ikea and so are the Malm vanity + stool and mirror. You can't beat those prices


 
Amazing! This is exactly what I have in mind for my stuff.


----------



## lolitablue

Three drawers are available at Muji, now!!

http://www.muji.us/store/acrylic-case-with-3-drawers.html


----------



## pmburk

ScarlettMoeller said:


> I just cleaned my vanity last night and remembered this tread so I thought I would share. Almost all of the organizers are from Ikea and so are the Malm vanity + stool and mirror. You can't beat those prices


 
Your setup is spectacular! It looks SO professional. I don't have a space in my home for something like this, and it wouldn't match a single thing I own... but I LOVE it.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

*MALM* question:

Does your drawer line up with the table top? Mine is recessed about 2 inches. I like the way it looks but was just wondering if I did something wrong. EEEK! I did it like 5 times already and i'm kinda over it LOL


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ok ladies...here it is! it is the start to my bedroom renovation and the inspiration behind it! i will be finishing the job in about 2-3 weeks and updating as soon as i can!  i am doing more of a dressing/makeup room but it will be fully functional for me. if i posted before pics (which i might), you would be shocked and grossed out. i'm a little miss piggy and so messy. i have NO organizational skills and have a difficult time maintaining all the crap i buy. that is all about to change! i am getting the Vanity Girl Hollywood wall-mounted Starlet mirror and have to find a chair. I will prob be getting this stool from IKEA: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80140266

I am also getting the IKEA MALM 6-drawer chests to put on each side of the makeup table  they will hold hair products, extra makeup products, lotions and random stuff. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60127973






hope to be done soon!! 

ETA: i JUST put this together and was so excited i had to put all my stuff on it LOL prob a bad idea since i have to transfer it from my living room to bedroom haha


----------



## bluejinx

^WOW!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

FLSG- It looks great, I can't wait till you finish.  I'm in the middle of a remodeling project, and I'm so over whelmed w/ the amt of stuff that I have.


----------



## hyacinthus

lolitablue said:


> Three drawers are available at Muji, now!!
> 
> http://www.muji.us/store/acrylic-case-with-3-drawers.html



Anyone waiting for these drawers, your best bet really is to call one of the stores. I went to the Times Square (er, 8th Ave) location for pens--I'm obsessed with their ballpoints--and picked up the one linked above. They had a whole wall of the 3 and 2-drawer cases. I didn't see any of the 5-drawer ones, nor any with lids. 

Muji Times Square: 212.382.2300


----------



## DearBuddha

FLSG-Wow! Your vanity looks amazing!


----------



## ilvoelv

^^ Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Beenie

*flsurfergirl3 *it looks great! I cannot wait to see the complete project.


----------



## skydive nikki

Lookin good FLsurfer!  I am going to start my MU project soon too!  I plan on getting the same Malm! Is it heavy to carry out of Ikea?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

skydive nikki said:


> Lookin good FLsurfer!  I am going to start my MU project soon too!  I plan on getting the same Malm! Is it heavy to carry out of Ikea?



well, i had a worker put it on my cart, then when i was leaving it started raining and i parked on the roof parking which had no cover. i was hurrying and excited to get home so with the adrenaline and rushing it wasn't hard at all LOL

i have an SUV so it was pretty easy to put it in the back. gotta be very careful though with the glass and the particle board. very fragile.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Ok thanks! I can't wait to get it.  You all are inspiring me.  It is cool to see your set up cuz I remember when you were just talking about doing it.


----------



## knics33

AWESOME setup flsurfergirl3! Everything looks so clean and organized - loves it!


----------



## rocksee3

flsurfergirl3 said:


> I am also getting the IKEA MALM 6-drawer chests to put on each side of the makeup table  they will hold hair products, extra makeup products, lotions and random stuff. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60127973


 
This is what I have for my current beauty storage and it's great! The bottom drawers are great for lotions and whatnot.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Love it FLsurfergirl!!


----------



## lolitablue

rocksee3 said:


> This is what I have for my current beauty storage and it's great! The bottom drawers are great for lotions and whatnot.


 
Yey!! Show us!!!


----------



## mira_uk

Wow! I love all the inspirational setups on here!
Here's my current set up (Might I add, this is the tidiest it will be!)



























Perfume Cubby 





Helmers, Left one is filled with nail polish & Right one is back ups, tools and samples.





Desk, Bookcase & Helmers from IKEA.
Black sterile drawers from HomeBase
Mini sterile drawers from PoundLand
Stationary holders from Paperchase


----------



## tmc089

Those little butterfly cans and filing station things are soo cute!


----------



## lovemysavior

Jiminy Crickets!  That's a whole lotta goodies!


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous* Mira*! What is the white pouch with the skull/ gypsy on it? I love it!


----------



## mira_uk

Thank you *tmc089*, *lovemysavior* and *VanessaJean* 
I am a bit of a makeup junkie!

*Vanessa Jean*, the grey pouch is a Nightmare Before Xmas makeup bag. I spied it whilst I was in Hot Topic ^^


----------



## Bethc

I have a question on organizing lipsticks and lip glosses... 

Do you keep them by brand or by color?
Do you keep l/s and l/g together?

Right now, I have them separated by brand, but I can't find anything, maybe i have too many??  Nah...

Any ideas?


----------



## blah956

i put all lipsticks and glosses together by color.


----------



## skydive nikki

Mira, Love your set up!!!  It is an office of beauty!! You have so much MU!!


----------



## mira_uk

LOL! Thanks *skydive nikki* I do loves me the makeup


----------



## misstrine85

*Mira*, I love your setup. Where are those see-through drawers (like Helmers) from?


----------



## mira_uk

Thanks *misstrine85* the black sterile drawers are from HomeBase here in the UK. I've never been a fan of the white ones, but the moment I spotted these I had to have them


----------



## Bethc

blah956 said:


> i put all lipsticks and glosses together by color.



Thanks!! I re-did my drawer and now it seems as though while i don't look good in nude l/s, I have about 10 of them?  None of them work on me!


----------



## amberlynn

can you please tell me where you got this vanity? I saw it somewhere and can't remember for the life of me where! Thanks


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Wow! What a haul, mira! That's practically a makeup ROOM!


----------



## kokolaroo

wow they all look so nice compared to my groggy lil makeup case . i keep most of my things in a small case and backups in a silver metallic makeup box .


----------



## Joni3Nyo

I got a 5 drawer clearcube organizer, since we are living in a tiny tiny house right now, I don't have a place to put is.. so it's is a little coffee table in the room

grab.by/grabs/644b313a4e5ef635cbcbbb88db0e0524.png


----------



## j9g8rchic

mira_uk said:


> *Vanessa Jean*, the grey pouch is a Nightmare Before Xmas makeup bag. I spied it whilst I was in Hot Topic ^^



I LOVE the Jack bag too.  How long ago did you get it?


----------



## declaredbeauty

Joni3Nyo said:


> I got a 5 drawer clearcube organizer, since we are living in a tiny tiny house right now, I don't have a place to put is.. so it's is a little coffee table in the room
> 
> grab.by/grabs/644b313a4e5ef635cbcbbb88db0e0524.png


Nice!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

ilvoelv said:


> I love your set up! I see you use GOSH pigment, are they as good as MAC pigments?


 

So sorry for the late reply! I forgot I posted it here and not only in another danish forum. Thank you all for all your feedback

I'll try to answer some of the questions, just ignore this response if it's too late

I got the Mac lipglass display from a girl that used to work at mac. It has room for the slimshines on the other side, so I guess they did not need it when they were discontinued last year. I was very lucky to get it since they normally go for crazy prices on ebay. Yay!

I generally love the gosh effect powders, but some are crap and some I just don't reach for. I think the good ones (the majority) are just as good as (the good) mac pigments, but at the same time some are just great for the price. It really depends.

I had a request to take some pics of the inside drawer (on another danish forum) so I toke some extra pics and made a slideshow on youtube if anyone is interested (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfprnT_W9Ww)

Now I just need to save up for the clearcube to make room for the stuff that's not in the pics because of space issues


----------



## Joni3Nyo




----------



## nprotundo

For those of you that don't know, I am new to the makeup thing. I am 29 years old and I am embarrassed to say that I've only used a mineralized powder and lipgloss. However, all of that has changed w/in the last two months and I have gone shopping makeup crazy. I needed a place to store all this makeup besides just laying around on my bathroom counter. Here is how this desk all came about.


So...first we went looking for a makeup mirror and I could not find anything I liked (in price and in style). So then, we went looking for a mirror to hang on the wall or something. Again, I found a couple of mirrors I liked but not for the price tag. Then, we went looking for a table or something that I can sit down while applying makeup. My problem is that I like to get really close and personal to the mirror (probably because im such a newbie) but the depth of the table's we found were so wide that I literally had to stand up and hover over the table to get close enough to the mirror to see what I was doing.

Finally, my dear sweet husband said "Let's go to Home Depot and see if I can't make something to fit what you want."

He ended up making me this! It's perfect because it's only like 12 inches deep to where I can, while seated, lean super close up to the mirror when I do my eyeshadows, etc. You can't see the side but I bought these cute little fabric cubby hole things and it's super cute) I love the whole thing! I love the price tag even more. The whole thing only cost around $100- $110 to put together including power strip, light bulbs and everything. And it's super bright! I much rather spend a low amount in the desk/vanity area and spend the rest on makeup

Sorry for the essay...I'm a lawyer, what do you expect?


----------



## amusingten

^^ It looks AMAZING! 

Congrats on your new set up =)


----------



## skydive nikki

nprotundo said:


> For those of you that don't know, I am new to the makeup thing. I am 29 years old and I am embarrassed to say that I've only used a mineralized powder and lipgloss. However, all of that has changed w/in the last two months and I have gone shopping makeup crazy. I needed a place to store all this makeup besides just laying around on my bathroom counter. Here is how this desk all came about.
> 
> 
> So...first we went looking for a makeup mirror and I could not find anything I liked (in price and in style). So then, we went looking for a mirror to hang on the wall or something. Again, I found a couple of mirrors I liked but not for the price tag. Then, we went looking for a table or something that I can sit down while applying makeup. My problem is that I like to get really close and personal to the mirror (probably because im such a newbie) but the depth of the table's we found were so wide that I literally had to stand up and hover over the table to get close enough to the mirror to see what I was doing.
> 
> Finally, my dear sweet husband said "Let's go to Home Depot and see if I can't make something to fit what you want."
> 
> He ended up making me this! It's perfect because it's only like 12 inches deep to where I can, while seated, lean super close up to the mirror when I do my eyeshadows, etc. You can't see the side but I bought these cute little fabric cubby hole things and it's super cute) I love the whole thing! I love the price tag even more. The whole thing only cost around $100- $110 to put together including power strip, light bulbs and everything. And it's super bright! I much rather spend a low amount in the desk/vanity area and spend the rest on makeup
> 
> Sorry for the essay...I'm a lawyer, what do you expect?



LOVE THIS!!!!  I am going to show DF and tell him I want him to do something similar!  Your hubby did a great job!


----------



## TIFFINEE

nprotundo said:


> For those of you that don't know, I am new to the makeup thing. I am 29 years old and I am embarrassed to say that I've only used a mineralized powder and lipgloss. However, all of that has changed w/in the last two months and I have gone shopping makeup crazy. I needed a place to store all this makeup besides just laying around on my bathroom counter. Here is how this desk all came about.
> 
> 
> So...first we went looking for a makeup mirror and I could not find anything I liked (in price and in style). So then, we went looking for a mirror to hang on the wall or something. Again, I found a couple of mirrors I liked but not for the price tag. Then, we went looking for a table or something that I can sit down while applying makeup. My problem is that I like to get really close and personal to the mirror (probably because im such a newbie) but the depth of the table's we found were so wide that I literally had to stand up and hover over the table to get close enough to the mirror to see what I was doing.
> 
> Finally, my dear sweet husband said "Let's go to Home Depot and see if I can't make something to fit what you want."
> 
> He ended up making me this! It's perfect because it's only like 12 inches deep to where I can, while seated, lean super close up to the mirror when I do my eyeshadows, etc. You can't see the side but I bought these cute little fabric cubby hole things and it's super cute) I love the whole thing! I love the price tag even more. The whole thing only cost around $100- $110 to put together including power strip, light bulbs and everything. And it's super bright! I much rather spend a low amount in the desk/vanity area and spend the rest on makeup
> 
> Sorry for the essay...I'm a lawyer, what do you expect?



excellent job! Looks great!


----------



## nprotundo

Awww! Thanks everyone! I showed my hubby everyone's compliments and he's super happy and proud of himself right now!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

HEY LADIES! so i have kinda hit a wall in my room renovation. i have bits and pieces done but so many BIG things to do. and i ordered my vanity girl starlet mirror last sunday and it hasn't shipped yet  i'm on spring break now and wanted to have my room painted already  procrastinating! 

i also wanted to paint my dingy yellowed popcorn ceiling but i know that entails moving everything out of my room. i have 6 pieces of furniture to assemble (some ikea some target) and a chandelier to hang. ughhhh just venting! i wish i could just wiggle my nose and it would all be done!!!


----------



## amusingten

^^Wow! By your description, the new setup sounds amazing! I cannot wait to see the final outcome- I'm sure it'll be worth the wait! =)


----------



## tanya t

My collection is very small...I have two little ones... so really don't don't wear a lot of make up and don't have a lot of time to apply.
I just purchased this pre loved and I am in heaven!!!!!


----------



## jn_woods

Mira:  Where did you get those adorable butterfly brush holders?  I love them and your setup!


----------



## Lucysky

tanya t said:


> My collection is very small...I have two little ones... so really don't don't wear a lot of make up and don't have a lot of time to apply.
> I just purchased this pre loved and I am in heaven!!!!!



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mspera

*Tanya T* - love your Nice Beauty Case!    Congrats!


----------



## tanya t

Thanks! I love it....once I organize my make up in it I will post another pic!!!


----------



## Beenie

*nprotundo* BIG kudos to your DH! He did great and I love it. 

Good luck, *flsurfergirl3* it will happen and be fabulous soon I am sure. Enjoy your spring break!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Beenie said:


> *nprotundo* BIG kudos to your DH! He did great and I love it.
> 
> Good luck, *flsurfergirl3* it will happen and be fabulous soon I am sure. Enjoy your spring break!



Thanks everybody!  my mom hired someone to paint so I could enjoy spring break a little  emailed vanity girl this morning and no word back yet. They say orders should ship within 1-2 business days and then take 5 days to get to Florida. But apparently mine hasn't even shipped and I order last Sunday, March 6th  so sad.


----------



## lolitablue

amusingten said:


> ^^Wow! By your description, the new setup sounds amazing! I cannot wait to see the final outcome- I'm sure it'll be worth the wait! =)


 
It does, right!! Cannot wait!!

*tanya t*, love the LV makeup case!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Update: VG said they are behind on production and mine should be leaving Cali today.  means I prob won't get it until next Monday  so sad, so impatient!!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Flag- I can't wait to serious set up.  I should hopefully have my setup by the end of the month.  Due in part to my hectic work schedule.


----------



## nprotundo

Beenie said:


> *nprotundo* BIG kudos to your DH! He did great and I love it.
> 
> Good luck, *flsurfergirl3* it will happen and be fabulous soon I am sure. Enjoy your spring break!



Thanks Beenie! It'll do for now at least, lol! I eventually want to get that hollywood mirror one! But for now, I am perfectly content with what I have.


----------



## tanya t

lolitablue said:


> It does, right!! Cannot wait!!
> 
> *tanya t*, love the LV makeup case!!!




Thanks...I would LOVE to have a nice vanity set up one day....right now it's not very realistic....my daughter(who is 2 1/2) would destroy it....lol...she is already all of my mac lipsticks!!!!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

It is so hard to have nice stuff when they're that age.  Then you have to worry about them growing up and pilfering your stuff!


----------



## Designer_Love

since i outgrew my bookcase and needed even more space I just bought this to put all of my makeup on, can't wait for it to be delivered! Now if only those muji cases would be back in stock and I could find a nailpolish rack.


----------



## lovemysavior

Designer_Love said:


> since i outgrew my bookcase and needed even more space I just bought this to put all of my makeup on, can't wait for it to be delivered! Now if only those muji cases would be back in stock and I could find a nailpolish rack.


 
Wow, that's beautiful.  Love the detail on it and it would totally go with my old world theme decor.  Where did you find this?


----------



## MrsTGreen

nprotundo said:


> For those of you that don't know, I am new to the makeup thing. I am 29 years old and I am embarrassed to say that I've only used a mineralized powder and lipgloss. However, all of that has changed w/in the last two months and I have gone shopping makeup crazy. I needed a place to store all this makeup besides just laying around on my bathroom counter. Here is how this desk all came about.
> 
> 
> So...first we went looking for a makeup mirror and I could not find anything I liked (in price and in style). So then, we went looking for a mirror to hang on the wall or something. Again, I found a couple of mirrors I liked but not for the price tag. Then, we went looking for a table or something that I can sit down while applying makeup. My problem is that I like to get really close and personal to the mirror (probably because im such a newbie) but the depth of the table's we found were so wide that I literally had to stand up and hover over the table to get close enough to the mirror to see what I was doing.
> 
> Finally, my dear sweet husband said "Let's go to Home Depot and see if I can't make something to fit what you want."
> 
> He ended up making me this! It's perfect because it's only like 12 inches deep to where I can, while seated, lean super close up to the mirror when I do my eyeshadows, etc. You can't see the side but I bought these cute little fabric cubby hole things and it's super cute) I love the whole thing! I love the price tag even more. The whole thing only cost around $100- $110 to put together including power strip, light bulbs and everything. And it's super bright! I much rather spend a low amount in the desk/vanity area and spend the rest on makeup
> 
> Sorry for the essay...I'm a lawyer, what do you expect?


 Beautiful setup.


tanya t said:


> My collection is very small...I have two little ones... so really don't don't wear a lot of make up and don't have a lot of time to apply.
> I just purchased this pre loved and I am in heaven!!!!!


GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## tanya t

BourgeoisStoner said:


> It is so hard to have nice stuff when they're that age.  Then you have to worry about them growing up and pilfering your stuff!


seriously....in a bag filled with lipsticks she goes right for my mac!!!


----------



## pmburk

nprotundo said:


> Awww! Thanks everyone! I showed my hubby everyone's compliments and he's super happy and proud of himself right now!


 
That is a very cool setup, and you have a very sweet (and talented!) hubby for coming up with that idea and then building it just for you.


----------



## nprotundo

pmburk said:


> That is a very cool setup, and you have a very sweet (and talented!) hubby for coming up with that idea and then building it just for you.



Thanks pmburk! I showed my husband your comment and he says thanks as well!


----------



## sweetart

flsurfergirl3 said:


> HEY LADIES! so i have kinda hit a wall in my room renovation. i have bits and pieces done but so many BIG things to do. and i ordered my vanity girl starlet mirror last sunday and it hasn't shipped yet  i'm on spring break now and wanted to have my room painted already  procrastinating!
> 
> i also wanted to paint my dingy yellowed popcorn ceiling but i know that entails moving everything out of my room. i have 6 pieces of furniture to assemble (some ikea some target) and a chandelier to hang. ughhhh just venting! *i wish i could just wiggle my nose and it would all be done*!!!



I hear ya! I'm sure it will be worth it though and can't wait to see pics! especially of the starlet mirror... i've been curious about it and would love to hear a review from someone who actually paid for it! 



nprotundo said:


> For those of you that don't know, I am new to the makeup thing. I am 29 years old and I am embarrassed to say that I've only used a mineralized powder and lipgloss. However, all of that has changed w/in the last two months and I have gone shopping makeup crazy. I needed a place to store all this makeup besides just laying around on my bathroom counter. Here is how this desk all came about.
> 
> 
> So...first we went looking for a makeup mirror and I could not find anything I liked (in price and in style). So then, we went looking for a mirror to hang on the wall or something. Again, I found a couple of mirrors I liked but not for the price tag. Then, we went looking for a table or something that I can sit down while applying makeup. My problem is that I like to get really close and personal to the mirror (probably because im such a newbie) but the depth of the table's we found were so wide that I literally had to stand up and hover over the table to get close enough to the mirror to see what I was doing.
> 
> Finally, my dear sweet husband said "Let's go to Home Depot and see if I can't make something to fit what you want."
> 
> He ended up making me this! It's perfect because it's only like 12 inches deep to where I can, while seated, lean super close up to the mirror when I do my eyeshadows, etc. You can't see the side but I bought these cute little fabric cubby hole things and it's super cute) I love the whole thing! I love the price tag even more. The whole thing only cost around $100- $110 to put together including power strip, light bulbs and everything. And it's super bright! I much rather spend a low amount in the desk/vanity area and spend the rest on makeup
> 
> Sorry for the essay...I'm a lawyer, what do you expect?



This looks great and was so sweet of your dh to make it for you!!!



tanya t said:


> My collection is very small...I have two little ones... so really don't don't wear a lot of make up and don't have a lot of time to apply.
> I just purchased this pre loved and I am in heaven!!!!!



Love this!!! And your little ones are too cute!


----------



## mira_uk

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Wow! What a haul, mira! That's practically a makeup ROOM!


 
Thanks doll ^^ I'm lucky to be given a room just for my belongings 




j9g8rchic said:


> I LOVE the Jack bag too. How long ago did you get it?


 
Hiya, thanks! I got it November 2010 whilst I was in Florida. They were still instore when I left mid Decmeber 




jn_woods said:


> Mira: Where did you get those adorable butterfly brush holders? I love them and your setup!


 
Thanks, I got them from PaperChase (UK) I have them in pink also now! They also do them in black if it helps, very handy indeed


----------



## bunnymasseuse

nprotundo said:


> For those of you that don't know, I am new to the makeup thing. I am 29 years old and I am embarrassed to say that I've only used a mineralized powder and lipgloss. However, all of that has changed w/in the last two months and I have gone shopping makeup crazy. I needed a place to store all this makeup besides just laying around on my bathroom counter. Here is how this desk all came about.
> 
> 
> So...first we went looking for a makeup mirror and I could not find anything I liked (in price and in style). So then, we went looking for a mirror to hang on the wall or something. Again, I found a couple of mirrors I liked but not for the price tag. Then, we went looking for a table or something that I can sit down while applying makeup. My problem is that I like to get really close and personal to the mirror (probably because im such a newbie) but the depth of the table's we found were so wide that I literally had to stand up and hover over the table to get close enough to the mirror to see what I was doing.
> 
> Finally, my dear sweet husband said "Let's go to Home Depot and see if I can't make something to fit what you want."
> 
> He ended up making me this! It's perfect because it's only like 12 inches deep to where I can, while seated, lean super close up to the mirror when I do my eyeshadows, etc. You can't see the side but I bought these cute little fabric cubby hole things and it's super cute) I love the whole thing! I love the price tag even more. The whole thing only cost around $100- $110 to put together including power strip, light bulbs and everything. And it's super bright! I much rather spend a low amount in the desk/vanity area and spend the rest on makeup
> 
> Sorry for the essay...I'm a lawyer, what do you expect?


Love it, I'll ask BH to do something like this for me at some point, I can't hardly see at ALL w/o my glasses on and obviously I can't wear it when I'm doing shadow!


----------



## nprotundo

bunnymasseuse said:


> Love it, I'll ask BH to do something like this for me at some point, I can't hardly see at ALL w/o my glasses on and obviously I can't wear it when I'm doing shadow!



That is exactly why he did it for me! That way I can lean super close into it when I apply my eyeshadow as well. I love it and it's really cheap to do if you do it yourself and you can use the money you save to buy more makeup


----------



## flwrgirl

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Update: VG said they are behind on production and mine should be leaving Cali today.  means I prob won't get it until next Monday  so sad, so impatient!!!!!


 
I completely understand you. I'm so impatient when I want something that I would prolly drive from Miami to Cali to pick it up lol. Can't wait to see the final set-up. It will be beautiful I'm sure. I wish I had room in my apartment for a vanity area. 

Still saving up for the clear cube.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

flwrgirl said:


> I completely understand you. I'm so impatient when I want something that I would prolly drive from Miami to Cali to pick it up lol. Can't wait to see the final set-up. It will be beautiful I'm sure. I wish I had room in my apartment for a vanity area.
> 
> Still saving up for the clear cube.



my mirror came last friday and i am in love!!!! haven't put it up yet because i got the wall mounted one. waiting for some man help lol


----------



## flwrgirl

I'm so jealous


----------



## mizz_tiff

I keep my makeup in a clear shoe box storage. I don't have a huge collection of makeup, but, I do like to buy special pieces. I really like Dior makeup & YSL. Elf brushes are really good & really affordable. I think I bought my brushes for two dollars.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

^^ looks very nice and clean


----------



## tanya t

Since visiting this thread, I got a little carried away....and well, since I don't have a vanity area and because I quickly apply my make up in my powder room while my kids kill each other...I decided to make the most of how I store my makeup....







Now all I have to do is organize everything....
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## etk123

tanya t said:


> Since visiting this thread, I got a little carried away....and well, since I don't have a vanity area and because I quickly apply my make up in my powder room while my kids kill each other...I decided to make the most of how I store my makeup....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is organize everything....
> Thanks for letting me share



Once again, I ADORE your Nice! I think I would take my makeup everywhere just so I could carry it around . Looks great!


----------



## tanya t

Thanks! I am very proud of her....especially since I got it for about 1/3 of retail!!!


----------



## Samia

tanya t said:


> My collection is very small...I have two little ones... so really don't don't wear a lot of make up and don't have a lot of time to apply.
> I just purchased this pre loved and I am in heaven!!!!!



WOW! love this!!


----------



## Beenie

*tanya t* I am OBSESSED with that Nice case now! Not what I would do with it, but I REALLY want one.


----------



## StaceyJ

I'm fairly new to the forum, as I haven't posted much if at all , but thought I'd share my makeup storage in case anyone else was interested in something similar.  The acrylic cases I use are from Muji and are what a lot of women are using to store makeup after being inspired by the "Kardashian" storage cases (Clear Cube).  I am one who fell in love with the LOOK of the Clear Cube cases, but decided on Muji because shallow drawers work better for me.  I prefer things in a single layer for a more organized look and better accessibility.  I originally had just the three drawer sets, but recently received some two drawer sets that are a little deeper.  I'm still playing around with how many to use/stack because too many looks silly being so tall!  


Three of the 3 Drawer Sets Stacked:

















View of counter with a 2 Drawer added on bottom:







Pic of 2 Drawer case with lid stacked on a 3 Drawer case:


----------



## mizz_tiff

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> ^^ looks very nice and clean




Thanks. I try to keep it nice and presentable.


----------



## tanya t

Beenie said:


> *tanya t* I am OBSESSED with that Nice case now! Not what I would do with it, but I REALLY want one.



I have been obsessed with it for years....retail is over 2500.00 now.... which is totally obscene.... I have been looking on ebay on and off for like 2 years....finally found this one and got it for a steal!!!!
I am still too scared to use her.....


----------



## skydive nikki

*Love your set up StaceyJ!*


----------



## tanya t

skydive nikki said:


> *Love your set up StaceyJ!*




Me too!!!! It's so organized!!!!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

loving all the recent pics! i shall be posting some sneak peaks tomorrow! still haven't located a drill to hang my mirror yet


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sneak peak!!!  All I need to do is put my Vanity Girl Hollywood Starlet Mirror up!!!  I'll take more detailed pics then! The furniture is Malm from IKEA...a biotch to assemble but now I feel accomplished and I have more money for makeup ha!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^WOW!!!! I LOVE it!!! You must be so excited cuz I know you have been planning this a while!  I am going to get that malm!  It looks PERFECT!  The mirror will put this over the top.


----------



## Samia

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Sneak peak!!!  All I need to do is put my Vanity Girl Hollywood Starlet Mirror up!!!  I'll take more detailed pics then! The furniture is Malm from IKEA...a biotch to assemble but now I feel accomplished and I have more money for makeup ha!



This is looking great! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## VanessaJean

Looks great!!


----------



## tanya t

Love it! Cant wait to see the finishing touches!!!


----------



## bluejinx

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Sneak peak!!!  All I need to do is put my Vanity Girl Hollywood Starlet Mirror up!!!  I'll take more detailed pics then! The furniture is Malm from IKEA...a biotch to assemble but now I feel accomplished and I have more money for makeup ha!



Stunning! i LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!!!!!


----------



## blah956

flsurfergirl3 said:


> Sneak peak!!!  All I need to do is put my Vanity Girl Hollywood Starlet Mirror up!!!  I'll take more detailed pics then! The furniture is Malm from IKEA...a biotch to assemble but now I feel accomplished and I have more money for makeup ha!



i've been wanting one of those malm accessory drawer sets. way cool!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

skydive nikki said:


> ^^WOW!!!! I LOVE it!!! You must be so excited cuz I know you have been planning this a while!  I am going to get that malm!  It looks PERFECT!  The mirror will put this over the top.





Samia said:


> This is looking great! Can't wait to see more pics!





VanessaJean said:


> Looks great!!





tanya t said:


> Love it! Cant wait to see the finishing touches!!!





bluejinx said:


> Stunning! i LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!!!!!!





blah956 said:


> i've been wanting one of those malm accessory drawer sets. way cool!



thx everybody! i literally finished the last piece of furniture at 3:30 am and i just had to post it so you guys would have some eye candy in the morning! ha! 

*blah956:* honestly, for the $150 each that the MALM 6-drawer chests costs, they were soooooooo worth it...despite the 3 hours each it took me to put them together!!! omg it was a pain in the butt, but looking back now so worth it! on the top of one i will put perfumes, lotions, and things i grab b4 i go out the door. for now, i will close the lid of the other side and put my TV on top until i can mount it on the wall above my starlet mirror. really the only places for my TV because the cable runs through the closet on the left side of it. i already have space for my jewelry elsewhere so in the drawers i will put socks, undies, bras, hair supplies, extra beauty products and probably still have room for some overflow of tees, tanks, and shorts. 

the dresser is such good quality once assembled! i got the Billy bookcases to display my dress shoes, hats, and bags. i didn't put the backings on so you could see the wall through them and they are sooooo flimsy! i am def gonna have to secure them to the wall. i am posting pics of that project in The Wardrobe and Jewelry threads!


----------



## missgiannina




----------



## missgiannina




----------



## blah956

flsurfergirl3 said:


> thx everybody! i literally finished the last piece of furniture at 3:30 am and i just had to post it so you guys would have some eye candy in the morning! ha!
> 
> *blah956:* honestly, for the $150 each that the MALM 6-drawer chests costs, they were soooooooo worth it...despite the 3 hours each it took me to put them together!!! omg it was a pain in the butt, but looking back now so worth it! on the top of one i will put perfumes, lotions, and things i grab b4 i go out the door. for now, i will close the lid of the other side and put my TV on top until i can mount it on the wall above my starlet mirror. really the only places for my TV because the cable runs through the closet on the left side of it. i already have space for my jewelry elsewhere so in the drawers i will put socks, undies, bras, hair supplies, extra beauty products and probably still have room for some overflow of tees, tanks, and shorts.
> 
> the dresser is such good quality once assembled! i got the Billy bookcases to display my dress shoes, hats, and bags. i didn't put the backings on so you could see the wall through them and they are sooooo flimsy! i am def gonna have to secure them to the wall. i am posting pics of that project in The Wardrobe and Jewelry threads!



i think it would be great to own one so that i can get rid of my cheapo walmart plastic bins! the only thing keeping me from buying one is that i want to find an alternative to the fiberboard drawer liners. i own malm dressers (one tall set and a long drawer) and the fiberboard lining has caved in from the weight of my jeans. i keep having to get creative to prevent it from caving in (stuff sometimes gets stuck in the back where it connects to the drawer wall).

why did you not want the backing? just it could be see through? or because it was flimsy??  if you left it off cause it is flimsy, you could buy wood from lowes and have them cut it to fit the bookcase. i did this with all my malm furniture and it added enough *weight* to prevent them from tipping over if i left the top drawer open. is this the one you bought?
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S79856274

what i have for my bags is this one and it is very sturdy. there are others with more shelves to put stuff on display.
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50103086


----------



## flsurfergirl3

blah956 said:


> i think it would be great to own one so that i can get rid of my cheapo walmart plastic bins! the only thing keeping me from buying one is that i want to find an alternative to the fiberboard drawer liners. i own malm dressers (one tall set and a long drawer) and the fiberboard lining has caved in from the weight of my jeans. i keep having to get creative to prevent it from caving in (stuff sometimes gets stuck in the back where it connects to the drawer wall).
> 
> why did you not want the backing? just it could be see through? or because it was flimsy??  if you left it off cause it is flimsy, you could buy wood from lowes and have them cut it to fit the bookcase. i did this with all my malm furniture and it added enough *weight* to prevent them from tipping over if i left the top drawer open. is this the one you bought?
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S79856274
> 
> what i have for my bags is this one and it is very sturdy. there are others with more shelves to put stuff on display.
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50103086



i kept it off so you i could see the shoes better haha basically for display purposes. i got this one: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40071788

i posted the pics in the wardrobe thread: 

*awful iPhone quality with bad lighting!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...keup-room-renovation-672425.html#post18476553


----------



## flsurfergirl3

alllll doneeeeeee!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee!!!!!!! i still have to reorganize the makeup bc i don't want the acrylic melting when i keep the lights on lmao we'll see how i remedy that problem!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^^ Yay! It looks so purty, you did a good job! You look cute in the mirror, lol


----------



## bluejinx

flsurfergirl3 said:


> alllll doneeeeeee!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee!!!!!!! i still have to reorganize the makeup bc i don't want the acrylic melting when i keep the lights on lmao we'll see how i remedy that problem!



I was just looking at your pictures and thinking how pretty your set up was and a guy friend was looking over my shoulder and was commenting on how pretty YOU were. That's the difference between a guy and a girl. I noticed the makeup and didn't even see you in the picture (though he's right,your beautiful) & the guy saw you and not the makeup!! 

Sorry if this was a creepy message, I just thought it was funny!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I noticed the makeup AND her! not creepy!


----------



## skydive nikki

*OMG!!!!  Flsurfer!!!!*That is the most beautiful MU set up ever!!!  I NEED the mirror and malm.  Love the tv on there.  You must be so excited!  How can you not be happy seeing that and doing your MU there every day!!!  Congrats!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Chloe_chick999 said:


> ^^ Yay! It looks so purty, you did a good job! You look cute in the mirror, lol



thx! 



bluejinx said:


> I was just looking at your pictures and thinking how pretty your set up was and a guy friend was looking over my shoulder and was commenting on how pretty YOU were. That's the difference between a guy and a girl. I noticed the makeup and didn't even see you in the picture (though he's right,your beautiful) & the guy saw you and not the makeup!!
> 
> Sorry if this was a creepy message, I just thought it was funny!



hahahhahah that is so funny! totally...wasn't it the fabulous Betsey Johnson who said "Girls do not dress for boys. They dress for themselves, and of course, each other. If girls dressed for boys, theyd just walk around naked at all times."!?!??!?! 



Chloe_chick999 said:


> I noticed the makeup AND her! not creepy!



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH  see...perfect point...women can multitask while men are so one way! ha!



skydive nikki said:


> *OMG!!!!  Flsurfer!!!!*That is the most beautiful MU set up ever!!!  I NEED the mirror and malm.  Love the tv on there.  You must be so excited!  How can you not be happy seeing that and doing your MU there every day!!!  Congrats!



thank you love!! i have full intentions of mounting the TV above the mirror because i have plenty of wall space above it but we'll see if i can run the cords through the wall. i don't want them hanging out everywhere! then i can put the other mirror on the dresser up and put more stuff lol

honestly, i am so glad i got the wall mounted VGH mirror! it saved me 6-8 inches of desk space. it wasn't that hard to hang but my brother-in-law had to help me and he was so patient hahah the base of the desk top mirrors is 12 inches deep and the MALM is only 16" so i didn't want it to take up the whole desk. with it mounted, it sticks out about 4 inches but that is way better!

BTW i just checked IKEA for the MALM dimensions and it's not there!!!  i wonder if they are revamping the style or size and coming out with a new one?! hmmmmm...


----------



## bluejinx

flsurfergirl3 said:


> thx!
> 
> hahahhahah that is so funny! totally...wasn't it the fabulous Betsey Johnson who said "Girls do not dress for boys. They dress for themselves, and of course, each other. If girls dressed for boys, theyd just walk around naked at all times."!?!??!?!



EEEK!!! Trust me!! NO ONE wants to see mee naked!!! Eek!!! So NOT a nice image!!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

Yeah, the malm is gone.  I found something similar, but not posting.  Things sell out too fast when they get listed here


----------



## VanessaJean

Amazing set up!!


----------



## blah956

flsurfergirl3 said:


> alllll doneeeeeee!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee!!!!!!! i still have to reorganize the makeup bc i don't want the acrylic melting when i keep the lights on lmao we'll see how i remedy that problem!



lol i like how big you are smiling! i think i may have to definitely get that malm accessories drawer!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

flsurfergirl3 said:


> alllll doneeeeeee!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee!!!!!!! i still have to reorganize the makeup bc i don't want the acrylic melting when i keep the lights on lmao we'll see how i remedy that problem!



very nice set up. where did you get those side drawers?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> very nice set up. where did you get those side drawers?



IKEA! They are the MALM 6-drawer chest


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

flsurfergirl3 said:


> IKEA! They are the MALM 6-drawer chest



thanks i really like them


----------



## PuertoRcanPinup

Wow I just joined this forum and found this thread, it's AMAZING!  It totally inspired my DIY hair/makeup vanity area remodel.  Flsurfergirl3 your vanity looks great!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> thanks i really like them



they were only $150 each but took me almost 3 hours each to put together. so worth it though. they're not full of makeup though...i use them for jewelry, lingerie, and tees/tanks.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

PuertoRcanPinup said:


> Wow I just joined this forum and found this thread, it's AMAZING!  It totally inspired my DIY hair/makeup vanity area remodel.  Flsurfergirl3 your vanity looks great!



thank you! i got so many ideas from here, youtube, and blogs. i am a math teacher and numbers person so i've been planning this since december!!! i also have a tad bit of OCD so everything had to be perfectly functional for me!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

flsurfergirl3 said:


> they were only $150 each but took me almost 3 hours each to put together. so worth it though. they're not full of makeup though...i use them for jewelry, lingerie, and tees/tanks.



wow $150 is great


----------



## PuertoRcanPinup

flsurfergirl3 said:


> thank you! i got so many ideas from here, youtube, and blogs. i am a math teacher and numbers person so i've been planning this since december!!! i also have a tad bit of OCD so everything had to be perfectly functional for me!



Yup I'm right there with ya!  This thread turned me on to lots of good resources: Youtube vids, Muji, Ikea desks!  I have ADD and for some reason it makes me obsessed with organization, so I appreciate the functional stuff ;-D


----------



## MrsTGreen

flsurfergirl3 said:


> alllll doneeeeeee!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee!!!!!!! i still have to reorganize the makeup bc i don't want the acrylic melting when i keep the lights on lmao we'll see how i remedy that problem!


 
Looks great!!


----------



## Beenie

*flsurfergirl3* you did a REALLY great job on your project! It looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## Samia

flsurfergirl3 said:


> alllll doneeeeeee!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee!!!!!!! i still have to reorganize the makeup bc i don't want the acrylic melting when i keep the lights on lmao we'll see how i remedy that problem!



Your setup is looking great!! Love your Vanity and the mirror looks perfect with it!


----------



## Samia

missgiannina said:


>



I love your lipstick holder! I want one!!


----------



## Bethc

Hi, so I've made some new additions lately.  When I was coming home from Florida I stopped at Muji at the jetblue terminal at JFK, they had the drawers, so I bought them to add to my clear cube...






I'm still playing with the set-up, right now it's got a lot of lip glosses and all of my Guerlain 





Top drawer Meteorites and my new terracotta bronzer






eye shadow pallettes and the series G blush






Chanel, Guerlain, YSL, etc...


----------



## Bethc

The 2 drawer Muji with my G lipsticks...


----------



## VanessaJean

Really need to get my area photographed.


----------



## VanessaJean

Looks great!!


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Bethc:  I love your collection.


----------



## penelope tree

I am enjoying looking through this thread. 

I am waiting to get a vanity from my lovely nannie who doesn't use hers any more. I feel really lucky to have something that she used for years. Will post pics when I get it, I already have the huge three way mirror that matches it.


----------



## PuertoRcanPinup

Bethc is that the two drawer box from Muji?  I was thinking about ordering those and I didn't.  I should have!

Love that clear look   I got two of the three-drawer ones.  I also ordered an eyeshadow display from a retail POP distributor.  Getting my vanity/dressing area put together!  An electrician came today and put up my vanity lights, and a guy came to measure the area to cut a piece of glass.  I can't wait til it's all done!


----------



## blah956

which muji drawer system (or from anywhere) would you gals recommend that could hold lipsticks standing up so that the labels are shown?


----------



## declaredbeauty

Search Acrylic lipstick holder on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ield-keywords=acrylic+lipstick+holder&x=0&y=0


----------



## gre8dane

*Bethc* LOVE your setup, but I cannot take my eyes off of that LV VIP gift!!!!!  I WAAAAANNNNT!


----------



## mariko

flsurfergirl3 said:


> alllll doneeeeeee!!!!!!!! weeeeeeeee!!!!!!! i still have to reorganize the makeup bc i don't want the acrylic melting when i keep the lights on lmao we'll see how i remedy that problem!


i am beyond jealous!!


----------



## Beenie

Bethc that looks GREAT! I want some Muji!  Well, I would REALLY want a Clear Cube but that is NOT in the Beenie family budget.


----------



## TIFFINEE

Do any of you lovlies know if the Malm Table is being discontinued? I went to Ikea and they cant locate it in Black Brown. 

I need some kind of table to use. Right now I use a card table and I am tired of it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ as far as I know it's not discontinued.  I saw a few last weekend.


----------



## TIFFINEE

I called Ikea cust service,the Malm has been discontinued as of April 1st and they have not replaced it with anything. I had the service rep chk all Ikea locations for it-no luck 

Any ideas on what I could use instead?......so bummed.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Bethc said:


> Hi, so I've made some new additions lately.  When I was coming home from Florida I stopped at Muji at the jetblue terminal at JFK, they had the drawers, so I bought them to add to my clear cube...
> 
> I'm still playing with the set-up, right now it's got a lot of lip glosses and all of my Guerlain
> 
> Top drawer Meteorites and my new terracotta bronzer
> eye shadow pallettes and the series G blush
> Chanel, Guerlain, YSL, etc...


I haven't flown JB in a while, Muji has a store there? Need to get up there! Did you already know the store was there in the terminal?


----------



## michie

Wow. They are JUST discontinuing the MALM??? I would swear I heard that a while ago, but maybe it was the in the wind when I did...I remember looking for a glass top for mine and having no luck...


----------



## sweetart

aw, that sucks. i think it's a great table for the price. maybe it'll be replaced with something better? 



TIFFINEE said:


> Do any of you lovlies know if the Malm Table is being discontinued? I went to Ikea and they cant locate it in Black Brown.
> 
> I need some kind of table to use. Right now I use a card table and I am tired of it.


----------



## blah956

the WHOLE collection is? omg..my whole bedroom set is malm! i hope they have some on clearance here


----------



## TIFFINEE

No ,not the whole collection. Just the vanity. The rest of the pieces will still be available.


----------



## razorkiss58

blah956 said:


> the WHOLE collection is? omg..my whole bedroom set is malm! i hope they have some on clearance here



Lol me too!


----------



## blah956

TIFFINEE said:


> No ,not the whole collection. Just the vanity. The rest of the pieces will still be available.



 thanks! lol


----------



## blah956

razorkiss58 said:


> Lol me too!



then you are a-okay in my book


----------



## penelope tree

This vanity belongs to my nannie but she gave it to me. My bf insisted on putting one of his man toys on the left. There is a matching stool for the unit but I do not have it in the pic. The room is also in the process of being redecorated so its looking grotty, please ignore the walls and carpet.







And I didn't realise what was in the centre of the dresser...
















OMG. And it's pink inside with lots of compartments. I put some of my favourites and everyday makeup in it, the rest is in the drawers. Is it normal for vanitys to have a massive drawer like this? I assume it's meant to be used like this. It's like having a makeup display!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love that vanity!!


----------



## skydive nikki

That vanity is gorgeous Penelope!!! I love that it is pink inside!  Beautiful!  How sweet that your nannie passed it on to you.  I think that drawer was made for make up!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

penelope tree said:


> This vanity belongs to my nannie but she gave it to me. My bf insisted on putting one of his man toys on the left. There is a matching stool for the unit but I do not have it in the pic. The room is also in the process of being redecorated so its looking grotty, please ignore the walls and carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't realise what was in the centre of the dresser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. And it's pink inside with lots of compartments. I put some of my favourites and everyday makeup in it, the rest is in the drawers. Is it normal for vanitys to have a massive drawer like this? I assume it's meant to be used like this. It's like having a makeup display!


i love your vanity


----------



## caley

Gorgeous vanity, penelope tree!! Right now I just have all my makeup in small containers. BF says that if I keep up with the makeup habit, I can have a vanity!


----------



## penelope tree

Thanks for the lovely comments!


----------



## Bethc

penelope tree said:


> This vanity belongs to my nannie but she gave it to me. My bf insisted on putting one of his man toys on the left. There is a matching stool for the unit but I do not have it in the pic. The room is also in the process of being redecorated so its looking grotty, please ignore the walls and carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't realise what was in the centre of the dresser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. And it's pink inside with lots of compartments. I put some of my favourites and everyday makeup in it, the rest is in the drawers. Is it normal for vanitys to have a massive drawer like this? I assume it's meant to be used like this. It's like having a makeup display!



What a great vanity!  Love it!!


----------



## AlovesJ

penelope tree said:


> This vanity belongs to my nannie but she gave it to me. My bf insisted on putting one of his man toys on the left. There is a matching stool for the unit but I do not have it in the pic. The room is also in the process of being redecorated so its looking grotty, please ignore the walls and carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I didn't realise what was in the centre of the dresser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. And it's pink inside with lots of compartments. I put some of my favourites and everyday makeup in it, the rest is in the drawers. Is it normal for vanitys to have a massive drawer like this? I assume it's meant to be used like this. It's like having a makeup display!



Love it! I wonder why they don't make vanity like that anymore.


----------



## Beenie

Oh *penelope tree*, that vanity is divine! And it comes with a story (since it was a loved ones first) which makes it all that much more special.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

Hey everyone, I keep my makeup in the Lori Greiner Tabletop Spinning Cosmetic Organizer from QVC!!!...My collection is not large, but it holds everything I need and it is easily accessible....lipsticks, lipglosses, & brushes on top...eyeshadows, foundation, cream, blush, nail polish, etc on the sides and bottom.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

HighlyFavored1 said:


> Hey everyone, I keep my makeup in the Lori Greiner Tabletop Spinning Cosmetic Organizer from QVC!!!...My collection is not large, but it holds everything I need and it is easily accessible....lipsticks, lipglosses, & brushes on top...eyeshadows, foundation, cream, blush, nail polish, etc on the sides and bottom.



i love it, everything is so organized


----------



## HighlyFavored1

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> i love it, everything is so organized


 

Thanks! I love the organization and of course the spin action! lol


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

HighlyFavored1 said:


> Thanks! I love the organization and of course the spin action! lol



true its very cute


----------



## nicci404

HighlyFavored1 said:


> Hey everyone, I keep my makeup in the Lori Greiner Tabletop Spinning Cosmetic Organizer from QVC!!!...My collection is not large, but it holds everything I need and it is easily accessible....lipsticks, lipglosses, & brushes on top...eyeshadows, foundation, cream, blush, nail polish, etc on the sides and bottom.



looks so organized and clean! thanks for stating where you bought your organizer, I have been looking for something like that for awhile.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

nicci404 said:


> looks so organized and clean! thanks for stating where you bought your organizer, I have been looking for something like that for awhile.


 
Thanks! It is very functional yet inexpensive...only $24.96...see the below link for video and product details...also youtube has some reviews as well. If you purchase it, I hope you enjoy it! 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...p-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner


----------



## flsurfergirl3

HighlyFavored1 said:


> Thanks! It is very functional yet inexpensive...only $24.96...see the below link for video and product details...also youtube has some reviews as well. If you purchase it, I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...p-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner



looks amazing! my mom has one and loves it!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

flsurfergirl3 said:


> looks amazing! my mom has one and loves it!


 
Thanks!


----------



## blah956

i love organizing stuff! i love this! i WANT IT! 
anyone know if QVC ever releases coupons or codes?



HighlyFavored1 said:


> Hey everyone, I keep my makeup in the Lori Greiner Tabletop Spinning Cosmetic Organizer from QVC!!!...My collection is not large, but it holds everything I need and it is easily accessible....lipsticks, lipglosses, & brushes on top...eyeshadows, foundation, cream, blush, nail polish, etc on the sides and bottom.


----------



## HighlyFavored1

blah956 said:


> i love organizing stuff! i love this! i WANT IT!
> anyone know if QVC ever releases coupons or codes?


 
Not really. They may have a free shipping day once or twice a year, but that is about it.


----------



## Beenie

*HighlyFavored1* that looks GREAT!  And your collections is not small AT ALL.  Your countertop looks just like mine.


----------



## Jeannam2008

My makeup collection is pretty small with just starting out, I actually did a blog post on my collection and storage but I'll just repost the pics here.


----------



## ang3lina33

^ 

Nice set-up...Let me take pics of mine right now..


----------



## ang3lina33




----------



## ang3lina33




----------



## ang3lina33




----------



## ang3lina33

Please pardon my messy room and my obsession with Miss Janet... ush:


----------



## HighlyFavored1

ang3lina33 said:


>


 
Nice set up


----------



## pupeluv

Is it common for Muji to screw up orders?, this is the first time I've ordered from them. I sent them an email about resolving my wrong order, will they comply and nicely or will I be ignored?. I'm just not familar with this company and so far screwing up my first order...not a good sign.


----------



## J. Eliza

I keep mine in a plastic shoe box.  It is a mess.  I need a system.


----------



## J. Eliza

I like the tackle boxes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

pupeluv said:


> Is it common for Muji to screw up orders?, this is the first time I've ordered from them. I sent them an email about resolving my wrong order, will they comply and nicely or will I be ignored?. I'm just not familar with this company and so far screwing up my first order...not a good sign.



I don't know if it's common, but the are human so mistakes happen. I had a mix up - I ordered 2 of something, they sent one. I called, spike to a very nice guy and a few days later I had the missing item, plus a little gift.

When I have issues with orders, I prefer calling. I dont trust the generic contact forms some companies have, I've got control issues.


----------



## pupeluv

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know if it's common, but the are human so mistakes happen. I had a mix up - I ordered 2 of something, they sent one. I called, spike to a very nice guy and a few days later I had the missing item, plus a little gift.
> 
> When I have issues with orders, I prefer calling. I dont trust the generic contact forms some companies have, I've got control issues.


 

I called after I emailed them, got a machine so I left a message. I'll give them a day before I'll call back....I was looking so forward in getting some of my crap organized.


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow, nice collections all!


----------



## michie

ang3lina33, are those $2 bills under the glass top? I collect them, too.


----------



## ang3lina33

^^
Yep! It's all kindsa currency under there.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know if it's common, but the are human so mistakes happen. I had a mix up - I ordered 2 of something, they sent one. I called, spike to a very nice guy and a few days later I had the missing item, plus a little gift.
> 
> When I have issues with orders, I prefer calling. I dont trust the generic contact forms some companies have, I've got control issues.


I LOL at that, I feel the same way, w/o a voice on the other side how can I ensure I'm "handled" appropriately?


----------



## BlackApple

HighlyFavored1 said:


> Thanks! I love the organization and of course the spin action! lol



That is so nice and neatly arranged. I saw that on qvc and was curious how big it was. I have way too much stuff for that to work but it's a great alternative for those with small stash of cosmetics. I have that covergirl queen bronzer you have too!


----------



## HighlyFavored1

BlackApple said:


> That is so nice and neatly arranged. I saw that on qvc and was curious how big it was. I have way too much stuff for that to work but it's a great alternative for those with small stash of cosmetics. I have that covergirl queen bronzer you have too!


 

I am in love with the covergirl queen collection!!! 

You can also check Lori Greiner's other cosmetic/makeup organizer at http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...etic-Box-wMirror-by-Lori-Greiner.cm_scid.zone

It looks like a jewelry box but it holds a lot more than the spinner.


----------



## nprotundo

HighlyFavored1 said:


> I am in love with the covergirl queen collection!!!
> 
> You can also check Lori Greiner's other cosmetic/makeup organizer at http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...etic-Box-wMirror-by-Lori-Greiner.cm_scid.zone
> 
> It looks like a jewelry box but it holds a lot more than the spinner.



I have something similar to that, very similar and it worked fine when I wasn't buying makeup crazy like I am now. I had to buy the Muji ones because that one just took too much space. Unless you closed it every single time you had to use it, it took so much space up on the counter when the wings were out. Even when your using it you have to constantly expand it to get into anything inside. I love it for storage and that's what I use it for now but my muji ones hold the same now and takes up way less space. It is really pretty though and I got it in cherry wood. I think there's a pic somewhere on here. I did love it but now that I use makeup mostly every day, it's too much of a pain.


----------



## VanessaJean

Cute organizer.


----------



## lolitablue

nprotundo said:


> I have something similar to that, very similar and it worked fine when I wasn't buying makeup crazy like I am now. I had to buy the Muji ones because that one just took too much space. Unless you closed it every single time you had to use it, it took so much space up on the counter when the wings were out. Even when your using it you have to constantly expand it to get into anything inside. I love it for storage and that's what I use it for now but my muji ones hold the same now and takes up way less space. It is really pretty though and I got it in cherry wood. I think there's a pic somewhere on here. I did love it but now that I use makeup mostly every day, it's too much of a pain.


 
I feel the same way of my white one.  I like the organization and storage but if it is not open, then I cannot see what's in it.  I did get the MUJI two drawers and they also work fine.  I may reconsider keeping it and just switching to more MUJI (if they ever become available).


----------



## Beauty2Makeup

Oh my gosh! Lambiepie your train case is awesome! Ok now I really have to go get more organized! Right now I have my makeup in a my bathroom vanity. Top draw skincare, middle draw makeup and bottom draw hair products and accessories.


----------



## Angelic Pretty

does anyone know when the muji boxes will be available again?


----------



## BagloverBurr

good question, I want some, but now I am thinking I just need the clearcube


----------



## DC-Cutie

you just have to keep checking their website..


----------



## flwrgirl

After seeing all your nicely organized makeup, I decided I HAVE to have an organizer. I love the cube but not the price. Been checking ebay since Xmas (save some $ I received as gifts). I think this is what I will be ordering. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Acrylic-Makeup-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5


----------



## HighlyFavored1

flwrgirl said:


> After seeing all your nicely organized makeup, I decided I HAVE to have an organizer. I love the cube but not the price. Been checking ebay since Xmas (save some $ I received as gifts). I think this is what I will be ordering.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Acrylic-Makeup-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5


 
I like the organization of each of the drawers. Is that the typical price?


----------



## pupeluv

HighlyFavored1 said:


> I like the organization of each of the drawers. Is that the typical price?


 
You may want to read posts 289 & 290, I do not know anything about that particular product or have have ever seen/heard of it but its been commented about in those posts.
http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/kardashian-make-up-storage-help-637497-20.html


----------



## flwrgirl

The one that has been posted about is from another seller who has been selling on ebay for a while. A friend of mine purchased one and it was too pricey. She could have purchased a Clear Cube for almost the same price. That's why I haven't purchased it from them. I read the posts about their quality. This seller just listed the item - don't know when exactly but has to be in the last 2 weeks or so. 

To answer your question HighlyFacvored01, this one is listed cheaper than the other ones that are similar. Also tjhey only have the 5 drawer & lid option. Which is exactly what I have been wanting.


----------



## flwrgirl

HighlyFavored1 said:


> I like the organization of each of the drawers. Is that the typical price?


 
The price just went down. I ordered mine yesterday. Seller shipped it this morning. I can't wait until it gets here!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

kimmers said:


> My vanity and my Kardashian Clear Cube inspired makeup organizer.



I love that zebra stool. Anything zebra print = love in my mind.


----------



## madaddie

I keep mine in a big Hello Kitty makeup case.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

My beloved Clear Cube!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Nail polishes, lips and face stuffs I keep in this thing my mom got me at least 10 years ago in my closet (that I never used for anything but random junk until I realized I needed the space lol) it has 8 drawers, I use the top 4 for make up.  Eye make up and brushes I keep in a separate train case...I have no idea why lol





Top drawer- Butter Londons, Essies, Zoyas and random polishes I only have one or 2 of (also now default space since the second drawer is entirely filled)





Second drawer- China Glazes and OPIs 





Third drawer- Lip products (I organized them by brand and finish lol)


----------



## Lady Stardust

Face stuff:





Train case (eyes) all single shadows are on the bottom and I put my palettes on top:


----------



## Bethc

Devoted2makeup said:


> My beloved Clear Cube!




I have one too, they are just fabulous!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Bethc said:


> I have one too, they are just fabulous!



I agree, I was just saying how I wish it stored my nail polishes standing up too. I think if it did that, it would be flawless. I still love my CC though!


----------



## Bethc

^^ I can store my nail polishes standing up in the bottom double drawer, but right now keep my l/s and palettes in there.


----------



## lola_haze

God, I really need a clear cube, don't I?

Here's where I keep everything:
















This is about as organized as it gets for me!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

lola_haze said:


> God, I really need a clear cube, don't I?
> 
> Here's where I keep everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about as organized as it gets for me!



That is cool! Love how everything is under glass.


----------



## nprotundo

lola_haze said:


> God, I really need a clear cube, don't I?
> 
> Here's where I keep everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about as organized as it gets for me!



Where did you get that table? I love it!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

so cool!


----------



## lola_haze

nprotundo said:


> Where did you get that table? I love it!



Thanks - I wish I could take credit! I got the idea from the blog below. It's worked out really well for me so far, and it's cheap to put together! 

Someone suggests making the shelf "float" by attaching it to the wall...I was worried about destroying my [paper thin apartment] walls, but I think that'd look really cool.

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2011/03/makeup-vanity-for-small-spaces.html


----------



## nprotundo

lola_haze said:


> Thanks - I wish I could take credit! I got the idea from the blog below. It's worked out really well for me so far, and it's cheap to put together!
> 
> Someone suggests making the shelf "float" by attaching it to the wall...I was worried about destroying my [paper thin apartment] walls, but I think that'd look really cool.
> 
> http://www.ikeahackers.net/2011/03/makeup-vanity-for-small-spaces.html



Thanks for posting and replying back. That's definitely a cool idea. My husband just built me a cute one but maybe in another year I'm for sure going to look into this. I really like it, it's so cute!


----------



## Fallen Embers

My vanity


----------



## Devoted2makeup

That is so pretty and chic!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

beautiful!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love your setup, I want that table.



lola_haze said:


> God, I really need a clear cube, don't I?
> 
> Here's where I keep everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about as organized as it gets for me!


----------



## ShkBass

love that ikeahackers site, thanks for that tip! So many good ideas.


----------



## pupeluv

nprotundo said:


> Thanks for posting and replying back. That's definitely a cool idea. My husband just built me a cute one but maybe in another year I'm for sure going to look into this. I really like it, it's so cute!


 

Is your husband a carpenter also? Did you design it yourself? would love to see a pic


----------



## flwrgirl

I ordered the stackable Mujis to organize my makeup and it did not like it. It was too narrow and small. It only fit some lipsticks and single layers of eyeshadows. I now use the Muji for jewelry. This is what I ordered - this clear cube alternative from ebay. It's an acrylic makeup organizer with 6 drawers and a lid. It also includes dividers. When I saw the price tag of $139 I had to have it. It's just like the clear cube w/ out the price tag. This is where I got it. i couldn't be happier with it. Now all my stuff will be in one place.

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-DRAWER-CLEAR-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5


----------



## flwrgirl




----------



## flwrgirl

It is worth the $139. Look at how much stuff it fits.


----------



## nprotundo

pupeluv said:


> Is your husband a carpenter also? Did you design it yourself? would love to see a pic



No, he is not. He's just good with his hands and he learned woodworking  from his grandfather when he was younger. But no...he would be so angry at me if I ever said he was. I personally think he's great but he severly undervalues the quality of his work, lol. I bet every wife says that though  There's a picture somewhere on here that I posted. It's either on here or on the other similar thread out there that's just like this one. Actually, I think it's on here. Now, I have to go and try to find it. I think it was around Feb-March.


----------



## pupeluv

nprotundo said:


> No, he is not. He's just good with his hands and he learned woodworking from his grandfather when he was younger. But no...he would be so angry at me if I ever said he was. I personally think he's great but he severly undervalues the quality of his work, lol. I bet every wife says that though  There's a picture somewhere on here that I posted. It's either on here or on the other similar thread out there that's just like this one. Actually, I think it's on here. Now, I have to go and try to find it. I think it was around Feb-March.


 

He would be angry if you said he was a carpenter? maybe a woodworker sounds better...IDK what's the difference, I'd ask my husband if he was home. Anyhow mine is carpenter/woodworker/whatever...he designs and builds furniture...but he also does remodeling/cabinets & etc. but loves the furnture part. I want him to build me something but he's stays pretty busy but if I buy a vanity he would probably say "Why did you buy that piece of crap when I could build you something". I'll look through the thread to find the picture, Thanks!


----------



## nprotundo

pupeluv said:


> He would be angry if you said he was a carpenter? maybe a woodworker sounds better...IDK what's the difference, I'd ask my husband if he was home. Anyhow mine is carpenter/woodworker/whatever...he designs and builds furniture...but he also does remodeling/cabinets & etc. but loves the furnture part. I want him to build me something but he's stays pretty busy but if I buy a vanity he would probably say "Why did you buy that piece of crap when I could build you something". I'll look through the thread to find the picture, Thanks!



Oh I don't know the difference is either. My point is, is that what I think he makes is fabulous, while all he sees is the flaws or how he could of done something better and would cringe of the thought of his wife running around online telling everyone he's a carpenter/woodworker/whatever it's called since he doesn't feel he's qualified. He just does it as a hobby or whenever he finds the time or the inclination. That's what I meant to say in response to whether he's a carpenter. If my husband broke a piece of wood into two pieces, I'd think it'd be raving about it. That's my point. Since he did make me something and took the time and effort to make it for me, I think it would be kind of rude to go off and buy/ask him to make me what lola haze has which is why I said I'd wait a year then ask


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Fallen Embers said:


> My vanity



very pretty


----------



## flwrgirl

My clear acrylic organizer. Got it from ebay for $139. Here the link if anyone is interested 

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-DRAWER-CLEAR-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5


----------



## HighlyFavored1

flwrgirl said:


> My clear acrylic organizer. Got it from ebay for $139. Here the link if anyone is interested
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-DRAWER-CLEAR-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5


 
Very nicely organized!!


----------



## nprotundo

flwrgirl said:


> My clear acrylic organizer. Got it from ebay for $139. Here the link if anyone is interested



I like it. I wonder if they do the double drawer thing too on the bottom,


----------



## Beenie

flwrgirl said:


> My clear acrylic organizer. Got it from ebay for $139. Here the link if anyone is interested


 
It looks great. How does the quality feel?


----------



## BagloverBurr

nprotundo said:


> I like it. I wonder if they do the double drawer thing too on the bottom,



do you mean two separate drawers? or just a divider, according to the site the dividers are removal-able


----------



## flwrgirl

HighlyFavored1 said:


> Very nicely organized!!



Thank you. I still have more makeup everywhere that I need to get out and store in it.


----------



## flwrgirl

Beenie said:


> It looks great. How does the quality feel?



It feels very sturdy. It's thinker acrylic than Muji.


----------



## nprotundo

BagloverBurr said:


> do you mean two separate drawers? or just a divider, according to the site the dividers are removal-able



No. You know how the clear cube has that super deep drawer at the bottom. I was wondering if it had that for this version. I like the drawers that you have but I would like the option of having one really deep drawer on the bottom like the CC for my wider/taller items. If it had that, I would be sold!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Picked up some plastic drawers at Walmart, decided to re-organize my Smashbox products.  Will probably buy more of them to finish my re-org.






Mascara products





Eye liners, brighteners, lid primers





Small lipglosses (travel), lipsticks





Bigger lipglosses (full size), tubes and lip pencils


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Re-org cont:

Brushes





Creme eyeliners or creme shadows or Jet-set





Shadows (not all I own)





Blushes, highlighters and bronzers





Smaller palettes, primers, eyebrow wax/color:


----------



## bunnymasseuse

One last one:

Brush Cleaners, eyelash curlers, liquid blush, concealers, foundation, etc:





Plan on getting more of these organizational stacks for other products as well.  Definitely helps me not have to dig for items as I did before!


----------



## blah956

what size is this?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

blah956 said:


> what size is this?


Sterilite 5 drawer

8 1/2" x 7 1/4" x 11 1/8"


----------



## Devoted2makeup

flwrgirl said:


> It is worth the $139. Look at how much stuff it fits.



Wow that does hold a lot! It looks just like a clear cube too!


----------



## rocknbarbie

Awesome!! Thanks for posting!! how heavy is this? I recall the clear cube was arond 26lb? 



flwrgirl said:


> I ordered the stackable Mujis to organize my makeup and it did not like it. It was too narrow and small. It only fit some lipsticks and single layers of eyeshadows. I now use the Muji for jewelry. This is what I ordered - this clear cube alternative from ebay. It's an acrylic makeup organizer with 6 drawers and a lid. It also includes dividers. When I saw the price tag of $139 I had to have it. It's just like the clear cube w/ out the price tag. This is where I got it. i couldn't be happier with it. Now all my stuff will be in one place.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/6-DRAWER-CLEAR-...261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bb3f63d5


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Most of the posts are here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/lets-see-where-you-keep-your-makeup-413661.html


----------



## flwrgirl

rocknbarbie said:


> Awesome!! Thanks for posting!! how heavy is this? I recall the clear cube was arond 26lb?


 
The package says 9kg which is about 20 lbs.


----------



## flwrgirl

Devoted2makeup said:


> Wow that does hold a lot! It looks just like a clear cube too!


 
It does! It makes it so much easier to find my makeup too. I no longer have to search for things.


----------



## lolitablue

flwrgirl said:


> It does! It makes it so much easier to find my makeup too. I no longer have to search for things.


 
I love it!! Do the drawers close at all?  It looks like they don't!


----------



## BagloverBurr

I got my cube today, sadly it was broken, but the seller offered to send me a new one when I send the other one back. So next week I should have another one


----------



## Devoted2makeup

BagloverBurr said:


> I got my cube today, sadly it was broken, but the seller offered to send me a new one when I send the other one back. So next week I should have another one



How disappointing!


----------



## declaredbeauty

That sucks! I also received mine today but.. I'm currently at workso I haven't opened it. That makes me kind of nervous..


----------



## madaddie

flwrgirl said:


> It is worth the $139. Look at how much stuff it fits.



This is absolutely fabulous!

I have a Hello Kitty Makeup Case holding all my makeup.


----------



## starsnhevn

lolitablue said:


> I love it!! Do the drawers close at all?  It looks like they don't!



If you look at the pics of the makeup box... they drawers are closed, so I assume they close.


----------



## alice87

I just put all make-up in make up bags. I like to have it everywhere, in the car, in the purse, on a table, so keeping it in one place kind of make no sense to me.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I am sad, but glad the seller is being so understanding. Also FedEx just left it outside my door, which they arent supposed to do since there are bad kids here who steal mail. They are supposed to take it to the office.


----------



## flwrgirl

lolitablue said:


> I love it!! Do the drawers close at all? It looks like they don't!


 
Yes, the drawers close all the way.


----------



## flwrgirl

alice87 said:


> I just put all make-up in make up bags. I like to have it everywhere, in the car, in the purse, on a table, so keeping it in one place kind of make no sense to me.


 
I used to do that as well. But now that it's all stored in one place, I just grab what I need to have with me, put them in my makeup bag and I'm ready to go. That way I don't lose anything and if I need a certain color I don't have to search in the other bags to find it. I never realized how great this organizer would be until I received it and my makeup was put in it.


----------



## flwrgirl

That sucks. But good thing the seller is understanding. It's worth wait. Mine was perfectly fine. I'm sure you will love it once you receive a damage free one.


----------



## notoriousliz

Wow, I'm loving this thread! It took me two days, on and off, to get through the entire thread, but I read it all! I love everyone's collections! I'll have to take pictures of my setup. I have a really small collection compared to some of these, but I'm super inspired now!


----------



## ashleyjena

I bought the 5 drawer muji when I was in NYC yesterday, the drawers aren't very deep at all, but it's perfect for my essentials and looks gorgeous on my vanity. I'll take pictures soon!


----------



## Beenie

*bunnymasseuse *It looks GREAT! I knew you'd have a Smashbox factory!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Got my cube the other day and it was broken.. horribly. Getting refunded. The seller was such a douche to me though. Glad I didn't get rid of my Muji's yet!


----------



## nprotundo

declaredbeauty said:


> Got my cube the other day and it was broken.. horribly. Getting refunded. The seller was such a douche to me though. Glad I didn't get rid of my Muji's yet!



The clear cube? Wow, I've always heard she was great


----------



## susu1978

bunnymasseuse said:


> Re-org cont:
> 
> Brushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creme eyeliners or creme shadows or Jet-set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadows (not all I own)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blushes, highlighters and bronzers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller palettes, primers, eyebrow wax/color:


 
love your smashbox collection. I  smash box makeup


----------



## BagloverBurr

declaredbeauty said:


> Got my cube the other day and it was broken.. horribly. Getting refunded. The seller was such a douche to me though. Glad I didn't get rid of my Muji's yet!



was it the ebay one?


----------



## declaredbeauty

nprotundo said:


> The clear cube? Wow, I've always heard she was great


Not the clear cube the one acrylic cube on ebay that flwrgrl posted. 



BagloverBurr said:


> was it the ebay one?


Yea the ebay one.. the same one as you.


----------



## BagloverBurr

declaredbeauty said:


> Not the clear cube the one acrylic cube on ebay that flwrgrl posted.
> 
> 
> Yea the ebay one.. the same one as you.



she/he resent mine, I hope this one isnt broken


----------



## flwrgirl

I got mine and it was not broken. The seller was extremely nice. I think the best customer service EVER on ebay. I got my item in 2 days. He/She followed up with me. Answered ALL questions I had. So not sure why you had/have problems.

I'm very glad I got mine.


----------



## declaredbeauty

BagloverBurr said:


> she/he resent mine, I hope this one isnt broken





flwrgirl said:


> I got mine and it was not broken. The seller was extremely nice. I think the best customer service EVER on ebay. I got my item in 2 days. He/She followed up with me. Answered ALL questions I had. So not sure why you had/have problems.
> 
> I'm very glad I got mine.



I'm not sure either. I reread the email that I sent him several times to make sure my tone didn't sound rude or accusing. All I did was ask him how we could fix the situation and he replied back rudely. I wouldn't have minded a replacement because I know things happen during shipment but he said he would prefer to have me ship it back and refund me  Anyways I opened a case on ebay just in case I send it back and things head south.. so hopefully every thing goes according to plan. He seemed like such a good seller at first.. shipped fast.. it was packaged well.


----------



## skydive nikki

Wow!  I am glad I didnt cave and order one of those. 2/3 arrived broken?


----------



## panties

I spy By Terry!!! Love me some luxe makeup stashes 




Rondafaye said:


> Here are some drawer shots:


----------



## Rondafaye

panties said:


> I spy By Terry!!! Love me some luxe makeup stashes



I love By Terry. I commute -- live in one city/work in another -- so I have two makeup stashes (one in each location). I have some duplicates, but mostly different things in each locale for variety. By the way, I love the set of drawers in these pics and tried to find the same set for my other place but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## panties

That sucks in terms of not finding the same organizer. I review some By Terry if you're interested in peeping my blog. *swoons over your stash*



Rondafaye said:


> I love By Terry. I commute -- live in one city/work in another -- so I have two makeup stashes (one in each location). I have some duplicates, but mostly different things in each locale for variety. By the way, I love the set of drawers in these pics and tried to find the same set for my other place but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Rondafaye

panties said:


> That sucks in terms of not finding the same organizer. I review some By Terry if you're interested in peeping my blog. *swoons over your stash*



Very cool blog. I blog about ... SEC football!


----------



## bluejinx

panties said:


> That sucks in terms of not finding the same organizer. I review some By Terry if you're interested in peeping my blog. *swoons over your stash*



I found your blog 6 months ago when debating my first by terry purchase. I have 2 eyeshadow pencils, an eyeliner, a single shadow, a lipstick, gloss, light expert mineral foundation brush and voile poudre eclat. I love everything thus far though the lipstick colour isn't great on me.

The blog was helpful!


----------



## panties

I'm so happy that you read my blog, especially if you find my posts helpful!  By Terry is an amazing line that no one talks about. *sadface* 



bluejinx said:


> I found your blog 6 months ago when debating my first by terry purchase. I have 2 eyeshadow pencils, an eyeliner, a single shadow, a lipstick, gloss, light expert mineral foundation brush and voile poudre eclat. I love everything thus far though the lipstick colour isn't great on me.
> 
> The blog was helpful!


----------



## panties

I love football!! I'm an ACC girl though  you win !



Rondafaye said:


> Very cool blog. I blog about ... SEC football!


----------



## fortomorrow

Well, I must confess that girl's power is endless. It is pretty good to collect them like this!


----------



## Samia

lola_haze said:


> God, I really need a clear cube, don't I?
> 
> Here's where I keep everything:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about as organized as it gets for me!



Love it!


----------



## BagloverBurr

my replacement cube arrived. It was in good condition this time! I love it


----------



## Devoted2makeup

BagloverBurr said:


> my replacement cube arrived. It was in good condition this time! I love it



So happy it worked out for you!


----------



## nprotundo

BagloverBurr said:


> my replacement cube arrived. It was in good condition this time! I love it



Please take pics! Do you find it as big/comparable to the clear cube? I looked up the measurements and it seems on par to the clear cube. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Reesee

skydive nikki said:


> I am so excited!! I just ordered this Saturday night and it came either yesterday, or this morning. I opened my door at 8 and it was here. It was shipped prestige, which I guess ships on sundays. Anyway, I think this is a cross between the muji and clearcube. I feel like it is a step up from the muji. It is a good amount bigger than the 5 drawer. The 5 drawer is 10.2 X 6.9 x 6.3. This is 11 7/8H x 12 5/8 W X 6 1/2 D. It has knobs too. I took the liners off the top 2 drawers. Excuse the mess as I just opened it in my kitchen. I threw a couple things in so you can see what it fits. For $89 I am very happy!!


 
I just ordered this thanks to you and Bri!  I can't wait until it gets here.  I have nowhere near enough stuff to fill this puppy up, it will be half empty but its so pretty.  I am not very organized but luckily I don't have much so it will be easy.  Can't wait until it gets here!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Heres my cube, it looks kinda empty in places lol


----------



## Reesee

BagloverBurr said:


> View attachment 1432657
> 
> 
> Heres my cube, it looks kinda empty in places lol


 
Ohhhhh that is beautiful!  I was going to get the big cube knockoff from ebay (I think the same one you got) but then looked at my makeup and was afraid I would not be able to fit one drawer! LOL... I ended up getting a smaller 7 drawer (posted above), two muji 3 drawer, and two of the container store 3 drawer.  I figure if the tall 7 drawer is too big for my makeup I will use it for jewelry and use the muji for makeup.

Your setup is fantastic though, I am trying to maximize your picture so I can peek at what you have in there!


----------



## BagloverBurr

Heres a bigger picture you can  kinda see what I have


----------



## orejitagirl

Here is what I am using for storage...I already posted a photo of my toolbox in another post..this is just another expansion of it I picked up the white makeup organizer at the flea mkt..brand new in box...then added some rhinestones, towel holder dad got at a flea mkt for his bathroom, but was not able to use it..so I repurposed it for shelve use....hope you get some ideas..girls...


----------



## leboudoir

finally fit everything into one place!


----------



## declaredbeauty

BagloverBurr said:


> View attachment 1433624
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a bigger picture you can  kinda see what I have



I Love it!


----------



## nursie

i've had my 'imitation clear cube' for a couple of months now and i love it. being able to see what i have is especially helpful to me as a person that has a tendancy to overbuy. if i keep everything closed up, i sometimes forget i even have it.

anyway this is just some of my makeup:


----------



## notoriousliz

I love your stash, Nursie!  I wanna come play!


----------



## Nat

I love it! I'm looking for a not too expensive one. May I ask where you got this and how much it cost?



nursie said:


> i've had my 'imitation clear cube' for a couple of months now and i love it. being able to see what i have is especially helpful to me as a person that has a tendancy to overbuy. if i keep everything closed up, i sometimes forget i even have it.
> 
> anyway this is just some of my makeup:


----------



## nursie

this is the one i got, from this same seller. i looked and looked for something cheaper but for the dimensions they are all going to be at least this much:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Acrylic-Clear-C...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1103589656637194296


----------



## Alba109

nursie said:


> i've had my 'imitation clear cube' for a couple of months now and i love it. being able to see what i have is especially helpful to me as a person that has a tendancy to overbuy. if i keep everything closed up, i sometimes forget i even have it.
> 
> anyway this is just some of my makeup:


Fantastic setup! I have the same problem, I have stuff tucked away that I completely forget about and then go out and buy similar products. I really need something like this.


----------



## Nat

nursie said:


> this is the one i got, from this same seller. i looked and looked for something cheaper but for the dimensions they are all going to be at least this much:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Acrylic-Clear-C...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1103589656637194296



Thank you for sharing  I'm gonna think about it.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I was just on Muji USA and the acrylic 5 drawer is now in stock.


----------



## nprotundo

nursie said:


> this is the one i got, from this same seller. i looked and looked for something cheaper but for the dimensions they are all going to be at least this much:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Acrylic-Clear-C...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=1103589656637194296



I actually really like it. I think the drawers may even be bigger than the CC. In the pics, it looks like you can stand up nail polishes in the top drawer and every drawer seems to be pretty deep. Although it doesn't have the double drawer on the bottom like one of the versions of the CC I like, overall, it looks like the drawer depth and height to each drawer is better than the CC!


----------



## paradise392

I use several storage things for my makeup.  Its all in one area but I have them in different storage containers that i've bought over the years.  I bought some from target and some from the container store.  I have 1 large white plastic storage 3 draw set, 1 medium blue plastic storage 3 draw set, 1 small green plastic storage 3 draw set.  The large draws have most of my makeup in it.  The top draw are all eyeshadows, the middle draw has mostly eye liners, mascaras, lipliners and my eyeshadow sets (like the urban decay palettes and several other small palettes).  The bottom draw has mostly face stuff like foundation, blush, concealer, bronzer.  Then I have the medium strorage draws.  Most of the makeup in these draws are either new or my favorite mac products.  The small storage set has most of my nail polishes in it.  I will be needing another one soon though because its filled.  I also have a mini nail polish holder that holds 9 nail polishes.  I got it from the container store.  I also have 2 lipstick holders that I got from the container store and each holds 12 lipsticks each.  I have my bh, sephora and elf palettes on top of one of the bins because i have no place to put them right now.  My brushes are in a glass cup that i decorated myself.  I bought the cups from Pier 1 and I bought teal sand to fill it since I couldn't find the little beads for it.  I have 2 brush cups.  One for eye brushes and one for face brushes. I really wish I had room for a vanity so I can have my makeup elsewhere.  Right now its on top of my short bookshelf.  I guess it'll do for now.


----------



## indigo16

That is so pretty!  



cheetahlili said:


> I use the large one of these.... http://www.pbteen.com/products/classic-makeup-sectionals/?pkey=cjewelry-beauty-storage-tools
> 
> I love it...and I have a small makeup bag for taking in and out of my purse with the few essentials...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Love these clear cube storage towers ladies! Think I need to get one for myself!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I bought a CC a couple months ago and I love it!!  I got the 4 drawer so I have the deep drawer on the bottom and it's wonderful.  I think it is completely worth it and highly recommend it!  I posted pics of mine in the Kardashian makeup storage thread but I'll take pics now that mine's filled up and post them in here soon.


----------



## Kleio

Wow!

I'm a minimalist, so I luckily don't need any additional organizers; I just use my bathroom shelves. I love looking at everyone else's solutions though, and especially ogling some of the huge beauty collections on here!

I used to own a train case, but it was so heavy, not to mention it fit very little considering its gargantuan size, so I gave it up. Since then, I've downsized and am kind of relieved with that choice.


----------



## hermesctn

I just did a major clean-out of my makeup drawer, and thought I would share how I organize it since I took some photos.  It all fits in clear drawer organizer/trays bought from the Container Store.  The trays have little rubbery feet so they don't slide around when I pull out the drawer.  

My very modest collection, before and after:











...I am on a minimalist kick lately, but I admire everyone's lovely collections!! (And don't feel sorry for the lonely lipgloss, I am in the market for a nude/rosy gloss to keep her company soon!)


----------



## boutiqueaddict

The Japonesque CP-175 Pro Case Cabinet along with a bunch of Toccare Clear Set bags.  Snagged these from Naimies & I love them!!


----------



## Cait

Plastic shelves from Wally World & BINZ here. 
And I keep my lipstick, lipgloss & cream products in a mini-fridge.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

hermesctn said:


> I just did a major clean-out of my makeup drawer, and thought I would share how I organize it since I took some photos.  It all fits in clear drawer organizer/trays bought from the Container Store.  The trays have little rubbery feet so they don't slide around when I pull out the drawer.
> 
> My very modest collection, before and after:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I am on a minimalist kick lately, but I admire everyone's lovely collections!! (And don't feel sorry for the lonely lipgloss, I am in the market for a nude/rosy gloss to keep her company soon!)


Cute! And yes, she needs a sister, or two


----------



## wetbandit42

Has anyone had luck ordering the muji acryclic cases? I placed an order for some after receiving a notification that they had come back in stock, but I never got a shipment notification.

After about a month I emailed their cs to ask what had happened to my order, but they never responded!  Do they always have such appalling cs?


----------



## alysp

This is super cute, my mum got it with some anti aging kit or something and she trashed it in the bin, I got up in the morning and i saw it and thought it looked cool, so I put some plastic parts on it and now its going to hold a little bit of make up


----------



## hunniesochic

alysp said:


> This is super cute, my mum got it with some anti aging kit or something and she trashed it in the bin, I got up in the morning and i saw it and thought it looked cool, so I put some plastic parts on it and now its going to hold a little bit of make up


it's very cute! may I ask from where? the CC was customized by you or did it come like that?


----------



## alysp

hunniesochic said:


> it's very cute! may I ask from where? the CC was customized by you or did it come like that?



 Yes the chanel is decoden, the thing I got from my mum its from some gift loreal gave with a lotion, im in europe idk if itll be the same, and I added all the parts, I bought them from japan but now the girl doesnt sell chanel logos anymore bcos she got fined


----------



## hunniesochic

alysp said:


> Yes the chanel is decoden, the thing I got from my mum its from some gift loreal gave with a lotion, im in europe idk if itll be the same, and I added all the parts, I bought them from japan but now the girl doesnt sell chanel logos anymore bcos she got fined



aw sorry to hear about the girl, nonetheless it is very cute and i love you crafty you are!


----------



## alysp

hunniesochic said:


> aw sorry to hear about the girl, nonetheless it is very cute and i love you crafty you are!



 Thank you  This summer Ive done some storage things with the help of my dad, he made it I decorated it, here you go :
















 The wooden house is yet to be decorated but I will use it for perfumes most likely, and I am still trying to think what other things I can do before I am headed back to school!


----------



## hunniesochic

alysp said:


> Thank you  This summer Ive done some storage things with the help of my dad, he made it I decorated it, here you go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wooden house is yet to be decorated but I will use it for perfumes most likely, and I am still trying to think what other things I can do before I am headed back to school!



aw it looks very pretty and well-put together! loves how everything is organized. you and your dad did a fantastic job!


----------



## bluejinx

alysp said:


> Thank you  This summer Ive done some storage things with the help of my dad, he made it I decorated it, here you go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wooden house is yet to be decorated but I will use it for perfumes most likely, and I am still trying to think what other things I can do before I am headed back to school!



Ooh!!!! Ysl babydoll!!!! My FAV!!!


----------



## oceansportrait

^very cute, alypse!

And you've got great taste in makeup =)


----------



## Cait

alysp said:


> Thank you  This summer Ive done some storage things with the help of my dad, he made it I decorated it, here you go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wooden house is yet to be decorated but I will use it for perfumes most likely, and I am still trying to think what other things I can do before I am headed back to school!


 
That's incredible!


----------



## alysp

Cait said:


> That's incredible!



 lol thank you, I do wish I had more make up, I just started actually wearing it and I wish I had started a lot younger! the best part of all of my storage is that I made it, so that was much cheaper than buying an actual nailpolish rack etc, although it was a lot of work lol


----------



## oceansportrait

alysp said:


> lol thank you, I do wish I had more make up, I just started actually wearing it and I wish I had started a lot younger! the best part of all of my storage is that I made it, so that was much cheaper than buying an actual nailpolish rack etc, although it was a lot of work lol


 
I know what you mean---I didn't wear ANY makeup during high school & university (unless you count lipgloss as makeup? XD), and it's only been in the past year that I've really started to make an effort into putting on eyeshadow, blush, etc. I never even touched blush until I was 23, so it's still trial by error for me ^^; 

Building up the essentials though made me realize just how damn _expensive _makeup can be (I only have ~4-5 brushes, and 3 sets of eyeshadow palettes, and one of every other thing [blush, mascara, etc.]) and I still spent easily over $500  Mind boggling.


----------



## alysp

oceansportrait said:


> I know what you mean---I didn't wear ANY makeup during high school & university (unless you count lipgloss as makeup? XD), and it's only been in the past year that I've really started to make an effort into putting on eyeshadow, blush, etc. I never even touched blush until I was 23, so it's still trial by error for me ^^;
> 
> Building up the essentials though made me realize just how damn _expensive _makeup can be (I only have ~4-5 brushes, and 3 sets of eyeshadow palettes, and one of every other thing [blush, mascara, etc.]) and I still spent easily over $500  Mind boggling.



 def pricey! I am lucky that my parents pay for my university and books etc, so all the money I save up was destined to clothes , shoes and bags, but now I discovered makeup lol and omg it is expensive. However it does make the biggest difference, i am not good at it yet by any means, but my face changes so much with makeup on, I have really bad dark circles so yea, touche eclat and theyre gone lol, love this forum


----------



## oceansportrait

alysp said:


> def pricey! I am lucky that my parents pay for my university and books etc, so all the money I save up was destined to clothes , shoes and bags, but now I discovered makeup lol and omg it is expensive. However it does make the biggest difference, i am not good at it yet by any means, but my face changes so much with makeup on, I have really bad dark circles so yea, touche eclat and theyre gone lol, love this forum


 
I think I'm still at the stage where I'm just trying out everything (and in different combos) to try to figure out what's best for me. It's quite tricky because most of the MUA that work at stores like MAC aren't experts when it comes to makeup for Asians (I'm Japanese). They always recommend me makeup that makes me look like the "generic Asian" (does that make sense? ).

I really want to try out fake eyelashes, but don't want to get ones that scream "FAKE EYELASHES!" just something really natural that makes it look like I have naturally thick eyelashes...do you have any recommendations??


----------



## blah956

oceansportrait said:


> I think I'm still at the stage where I'm just trying out everything (and in different combos) to try to figure out what's best for me. It's quite tricky because most of the MUA that work at stores like MAC aren't experts when it comes to makeup for Asians (I'm Japanese). They always recommend me makeup that makes me look like the "generic Asian" (does that make sense? ).
> 
> I really want to try out fake eyelashes, but don't want to get ones that scream "FAKE EYELASHES!" just something really natural that makes it look like I have naturally thick eyelashes...do you have any recommendations??



i'm not asian but shu uemura has a WIDE variety of eye lashes from really eccentric to regular and natural ones 

here is their USA site. http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/_us/_en/accessories/false-eyelashes.aspx


----------



## alysp

oceansportrait said:


> I think I'm still at the stage where I'm just trying out everything (and in different combos) to try to figure out what's best for me. It's quite tricky because most of the MUA that work at stores like MAC aren't experts when it comes to makeup for Asians (I'm Japanese). They always recommend me makeup that makes me look like the "generic Asian" (does that make sense? ).
> 
> I really want to try out fake eyelashes, but don't want to get ones that scream "FAKE EYELASHES!" just something really natural that makes it look like I have naturally thick eyelashes...do you have any recommendations??



 I dont know what to tell you because my best friend is korean and when we just met back in high school I did her makeup and she told me she looked horrible and that asians do their makeup different lol  But id say get natural ones like this : http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/150/402/31-Lash/index.tmpl or if youre good with your hands this are def the most natural looking http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/150/417/30-Lash/index.tmpl


----------



## oceansportrait

^Ahaha, I think it's quite tricky (but by means not impossible) to learn how to do Asian makeup if you're not Asian yourself. The biggest issue is that many Asians have single eyelids (there's no fold above the eye) which just messes you up because if you try to follow makeup instructions for people WITH the folds (aka 98% of makeup tutorials on youtube), all that hard work goes down the drain because in the end, all that color (except maybe the highlight near the brow bone) ends up being hidden when we...you know, open our eyes haha.

In Japan (where I'm from), it's all about natural makeup. The blushes there are VERY subtle (not the red RED that you can find in North America), and I don't think I've ever seen bold (say, red or mauve) lipstick colors on your "average" Japanese woman. Gloss is really popular. And there's an obsession with having white skin (and by that I mean, translucent pale skin. I know, I know---why? But it goes back in history XD). In Canada, I've had MUA recommend me a slightly darker shade to cover up blemishes or recommend me a darker shade for the summer, but that kind of thing would not fly in Japan because looking lighter is the objective, not looking darker XD


----------



## mysticrita

Just got my muji 3 drawers, and honestly i tought it would be enough to hold all my make up, well : I was wrong !! So i'm gonna buy maybe another set of three drawers or maybe a two drawers or even maybe 2 two drawers, i buy make up regularly and now it doesn't even fit all my make up, and since the fall collection are out i'll definitely buy more !

Here is a picture :
1st drawers hold all my lip stuff except 3 glosses and two more lipsticks
2nd drawer hold some of my eye pencils (6 more won't fit) and some of my eye shadows (4 nars duos and estee lauder duos can't fit, with some cream shadows from Bobbi brown)
3rd drawer hold 4 bronzers/cheek product (bobbi brown shimmer brick, bobbi brown bronzer, chanel, dior aurora) and 4 blushes (nars) it can't hold my face powder or anything else.

But overall i'm happy, it's really sturdy, and i like the way you can see everything, it'S really pretty with all my lipstick on the first drawer especially the YSL one with gold packaging (i know i'm sucker for pretty things ). What's also very nice is the fact that you can read the name of your lipsticks ! since i have 4 rouge coco shine i now know which is which without getting them out !

PS : the other picture is my old way to store my make up in LV boxes !


----------



## myqueen

alysp said:


> Thank you  This summer Ive done some storage things with the help of my dad, he made it I decorated it, here you go :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wooden house is yet to be decorated but I will use it for perfumes most likely, and I am still trying to think what other things I can do before I am headed back to school!



it's a good work  i like it


----------



## SugarDaisy

Thanks for sharing. I love the look of the clear drawers!


----------



## star1ight18

I want some muji drawers. Why must they always be sold out online?


----------



## loubilover18

Theclearcube.com


----------



## PrincessD

After looking through this entire thread at work, I've decided to reorganize my makeup. I do not have a lot, but I did have this mini drawer set with 3 drawers at home, so I moved all my stuff into that. Luckily there are 3 drawers, which is just enough for my lip, eyes and face products =)


----------



## alysp

Nobody reads the arts and crafts section, NOBODY, so I hope you dont mind if I post this on here 

Im trying to decorate this, the problem is Idk what colour to choose. What do you guys think? btw, I am going to paint it white or a pastel color first :













previous work include:


----------



## alysp

PrincessD said:


> After looking through this entire thread at work, I've decided to reorganize my makeup. I do not have a lot, but I did have this mini drawer set with 3 drawers at home, so I moved all my stuff into that. Luckily there are 3 drawers, which is just enough for my lip, eyes and face products =)



I love little collections! Quality> Quantity. I do not have much make up myself, just what I need!


----------



## PrincessD

alysp said:


> I love little collections! Quality> Quantity. I do not have much make up myself, just what I need!



It's not really a collection lol! Most of the products I have are products that I use or stuff that I will be using that I purchased from sales =p


----------



## aliciac09

I organised my make up in this box that I got it from Ikea. 
It keeps everything together at one place.

ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80100029


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Your so creative 
QUOTE=alysp;19873889]Nobody reads the arts and crafts section, NOBODY, so I hope you dont mind if I post this on here 

Im trying to decorate this, the problem is Idk what colour to choose. What do you guys think? btw, I am going to paint it white or a pastel color first :













previous work include:











[/QUOTE]


----------



## queenofshopping

I am in the process of doing a "fall cleaning" and overhaul of my massive collections of everything. I currently store separate items by product type in glass apothecary jars in various sizes. For example all glossimers and similar in one jar; liquid eyeliners in another; single shadows in another; lipsticks in another and so on... I have an antique marble topped vanity and the drawers contain mass amounts of quads and compacts etc, and the surfaces have an abundance of perfumes and bottled foundations, and skin products. I love the concept and presentation of my stuff, but I am out of room with a slew of new in box items to add, plus, my nail colors are ooc and I am looking for ideas as to shelving them. When we built our home, we designed the master suite to have a built in alcove with vanity lighting to have as my product zone. I have considered wall shelving in this area, as there is plenty of space to add shelves etc. I love to be able to see what I have, and am looking for ideas as to how to add space and visibility for my products. One area that I am stuck is the nail polishes. I have literally every Chanel polish made and many more, yet most are in their original boxes in drawers. I would like some type of wall display for up to 100 jars, but also something pretty. Would love to hear any suggestions or ideas or systems that other neat-freak product junkies use. I am determined to accomplish this tomorrow- from shopping to finished project. Any insight is much appreciated!


----------



## Tiffany123

I recently purchased this: http://www.themakeupboxshop.com/Products/original-makeup-box

IT is fantastic and i will be ordering another one!

Edit: just re read your post and realised you are looking for ideas for wall shelves! Woops!


----------



## DearBuddha

I just picked this up in Target and I love using it for makeup storage. It fits perfectly on my dresser top and makes a great vanity space.


----------



## bluejinx

queenofshopping said:


> I am in the process of doing a "fall cleaning" and overhaul of my massive collections of everything. I currently store separate items by product type in glass apothecary jars in various sizes. For example all glossimers and similar in one jar; liquid eyeliners in another; single shadows in another; lipsticks in another and so on... I have an antique marble topped vanity and the drawers contain mass amounts of quads and compacts etc, and the surfaces have an abundance of perfumes and bottled foundations, and skin products. I love the concept and presentation of my stuff, but I am out of room with a slew of new in box items to add, plus, my nail colors are ooc and I am looking for ideas as to shelving them. When we built our home, we designed the master suite to have a built in alcove with vanity lighting to have as my product zone. I have considered wall shelving in this area, as there is plenty of space to add shelves etc. I love to be able to see what I have, and am looking for ideas as to how to add space and visibility for my products. One area that I am stuck is the nail polishes. I have literally every Chanel polish made and many more, yet most are in their original boxes in drawers. I would like some type of wall display for up to 100 jars, but also something pretty. Would love to hear any suggestions or ideas or systems that other neat-freak product junkies use. I am determined to accomplish this tomorrow- from shopping to finished project. Any insight is much appreciated!




omg. i beg of you, please, please, pretty please with a cherry on top post a picture of your chanel nail polishes!!!


----------



## blah956

DearBuddha said:


> I just picked this up in Target and I love using it for makeup storage. It fits perfectly on my dresser top and makes a great vanity space.



i use something like this too where i put the stuff i use the most


----------



## queenofshopping

here are photos that i took in July of 2009- it has been 2 years since i have updated my organization- it looks similar now, and this is what i am working with, but i have 8 seasons worth of new make-up and nail colors and hair products added since these pictures were taken... currently all nail colors are in drawers in the vanity, and also hidden in drawers in a hutch in my living room, and more hidden in another cabinet in another room...would like a wood shelf that coordinates with my furniture and put on wall to left of the vanity to store/ display nail colors... anyway- here are some pictures taken from last time i organized to give an idea of what i am working with already...
http://s1120.photobucket.com/albums/l496/queenjillybean/chanel/VANITY%20PICS%20FROM%20JULY%202009/




queenofshopping said:


> I am in the process of doing a "fall cleaning" and overhaul of my massive collections of everything. I currently store separate items by product type in glass apothecary jars in various sizes. For example all glossimers and similar in one jar; liquid eyeliners in another; single shadows in another; lipsticks in another and so on... I have an antique marble topped vanity and the drawers contain mass amounts of quads and compacts etc, and the surfaces have an abundance of perfumes and bottled foundations, and skin products. I love the concept and presentation of my stuff, but I am out of room with a slew of new in box items to add, plus, my nail colors are ooc and I am looking for ideas as to shelving them. When we built our home, we designed the master suite to have a built in alcove with vanity lighting to have as my product zone. I have considered wall shelving in this area, as there is plenty of space to add shelves etc. I love to be able to see what I have, and am looking for ideas as to how to add space and visibility for my products. One area that I am stuck is the nail polishes. I have literally every Chanel polish made and many more, yet most are in their original boxes in drawers. I would like some type of wall display for up to 100 jars, but also something pretty. Would love to hear any suggestions or ideas or systems that other neat-freak product junkies use. I am determined to accomplish this tomorrow- from shopping to finished project. Any insight is much appreciated!


----------



## wetbandit42

Right now I'm using Muji drawers, although I don't love them. The drawers are not very deep and there's a lot of stuff I can't fit in them. They were also pretty expensive. If I had drawers in my bathroom I would have just gotten some cheap containers to put my makeup in. I hate not having drawers in my bathroom!


----------



## alysp

some crafts


----------



## oceansportrait

alysp said:


> some crafts
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/dsc02017rr.jpg/


 

^That looks really nice. How do you get your Chanel compacts to stand up sideways like that? If I were you, I'd be afraid it'd topple over and break the compact!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am using wicker baskets. It looks nice, but not the best option, especially when I have to dig through to find something on the bottom. I make a mess.


----------



## declaredbeauty

Getting so bored with my Muji drawers.. glad I didn't splurge on the clear cube. I don't hate them but I want something new!


----------



## mspera

queenofshopping said:


> I am in the process of doing a "fall cleaning" and overhaul of my massive collections of everything. I currently store separate items by product type in glass apothecary jars in various sizes. For example all glossimers and similar in one jar; liquid eyeliners in another; single shadows in another; lipsticks in another and so on... I have an antique marble topped vanity and the drawers contain mass amounts of quads and compacts etc, and the surfaces have an abundance of perfumes and bottled foundations, and skin products. I love the concept and presentation of my stuff, but I am out of room with a slew of new in box items to add, plus, my nail colors are ooc and I am looking for ideas as to shelving them. When we built our home, we designed the master suite to have a built in alcove with vanity lighting to have as my product zone. I have considered wall shelving in this area, as there is plenty of space to add shelves etc. I love to be able to see what I have, and am looking for ideas as to how to add space and visibility for my products. One area that I am stuck is the nail polishes. I have literally every Chanel polish made and many more, yet most are in their original boxes in drawers. I would like some type of wall display for up to 100 jars, but also something pretty. Would love to hear any suggestions or ideas or systems that other neat-freak product junkies use. I am determined to accomplish this tomorrow- from shopping to finished project. Any insight is much appreciated!



I am with *Bluejinx*!!  Please take a picture of your Chanel polishes -- would love to see!!


----------



## queenofshopping

mspera said:


> I am with *Bluejinx*!!  Please take a picture of your Chanel polishes -- would love to see!!



i will for certain...unfortunately my great plans to work on my organizing project this weekend were totally avoided at all costs ... i actually became fixated on googling "wooden nail polish wall racks" yesterday and then contemplating elfa, the container store, and headed out and texted bestie for ideas, and was so overwhelmed by the thought, that i hit the starbucks drive-thru and came home and read magazines all day on my ipad instead... i am expecting my package from Chanel with my 3 new Blues, and am bound and determined to get a move on all of this tomorrow... my issue is that i am very "all or nothing" and when it comes to my projects like this, i make myself nuts (nuttier) in preparation...but once i get going, there is no turning back! i have lots of pics of several different collections to take and post... once i start and get some momentum, it gets much easier...but until then, i am dragging my heels like a 6 year old...


----------



## mspera

queenofshopping said:


> i will for certain...unfortunately my great plans to work on my organizing project this weekend were totally avoided at all costs ... i actually became fixated on googling "wooden nail polish wall racks" yesterday and then contemplating elfa, the container store, and headed out and texted bestie for ideas, and was so overwhelmed by the thought, that i hit the starbucks drive-thru and came home and read magazines all day on my ipad instead... i am expecting my package from Chanel with my 3 new Blues, and am bound and determined to get a move on all of this tomorrow... my issue is that i am very "all or nothing" and when it comes to my projects like this, i make myself nuts (nuttier) in preparation...but once i get going, there is no turning back! i have lots of pics of several different collections to take and post... once i start and get some momentum, it gets much easier...but until then, i am dragging my heels like a 6 year old...




Glad you got some planning time and time for you yesterday!  I love magazines . Can't wait to see your results! Good luck with your project


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

I have a West Elm vanity to store my makeup. There's not much room, but I don't have alot of makeup, so the vanity is suitable for me. Here are more pictures of my vanity: http://makeupbyjoyce88.blogspot.com/2011/02/west-elm-narrow-leg-vanity.html


----------



## oceansportrait

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I have a West Elm vanity to store my makeup. There's not much room, but I don't have alot of makeup, so the vanity is suitable for me. Here are more pictures of my vanity: http://makeupbyjoyce88.blogspot.com/2011/02/west-elm-narrow-leg-vanity.html


 
It's so organized, the neat freak in me loves it! XD Is that a custom dresser?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I have a West Elm vanity to store my makeup. There's not much room, but I don't have alot of makeup, so the vanity is suitable for me. Here are more pictures of my vanity: http://makeupbyjoyce88.blogspot.com/2011/02/west-elm-narrow-leg-vanity.html



I love your vanity it's cute!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Thanx *SPOILEDROYALTY 



oceansportrait said:


> It's so organized, the neat freak in me loves it! XD Is that a custom dresser?



Aren't custom dressers EXPENSIVE?

I have no money for that , but i did buy my vanity from West Elm when they had a sale and I also had a gift card.


----------



## MrsTGreen

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I have a West Elm vanity to store my makeup. There's not much room, but I don't have alot of makeup, so the vanity is suitable for me. Here are more pictures of my vanity: http://makeupbyjoyce88.blogspot.com/2011/02/west-elm-narrow-leg-vanity.html


 
 ur set up.


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

MrsTGreen said:


> ur set up.



thanx


----------



## Rissalicious

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I have a West Elm vanity to store my makeup. There's not much room, but I don't have alot of makeup, so the vanity is suitable for me. Here are more pictures of my vanity: http://makeupbyjoyce88.blogspot.com/2011/02/west-elm-narrow-leg-vanity.html



I love your vanity! Where did you buy the brush holders. They are super cute!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Rissalicious said:


> I love your vanity! Where did you buy the brush holders. They are super cute!



Thanx 

I got them as a gift, so I'm not sure where you can get them.


----------



## cocoblue

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> I have a West Elm vanity to store my makeup. There's not much room, but I don't have alot of makeup, so the vanity is suitable for me. Here are more pictures of my vanity: http://makeupbyjoyce88.blogspot.com/2011/02/west-elm-narrow-leg-vanity.html



That looks so nice!


----------



## oceansportrait

Rissalicious said:


> I love your vanity! Where did you buy the brush holders. They are super cute!


 
Those brush holders look like *Anna Sui* =)


----------



## oggers86

This thread has just inspired me to buy a vanity case from ebay. I dont have that much makeup so it should house everything perfectly and may just fit under the spare bed. 

My makeup is currently in a few different bags in one of the bedside drawers in the spare room but I really need to declutter as theres so much in there that is out of date I would imagine. 

I could do with some mini bags to separate the makeup out into areas such as "face" "lips" and "eyes" but I dont want to spend a fortune. Boots (UK) have small bags for only £3.00 but the problem is they are all the same colour. I would need to find a way of labelling them so I knew what was what.


----------



## Rissalicious

oceansportrait said:


> Those brush holders look like *Anna Sui* =)



That's what I was thinking. Thanks!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

cocoblue said:


> That looks so nice!



thanx


----------



## Rissalicious

If anyone is interested, the 3 drawer set from Muji is currently available!

http://www.muji.us/store/acrylic-case-with-3-drawers.html


----------



## Rissalicious

Muji 5 drawers are in stock
http://www.muji.us/store/acrylic-case-5-rows.html
I hope no one minds me posting these updates. Hopefully someone manages to get one! I would myself but I don't have the extra money right now :/


----------



## blah956

thanks for the update. i might just get one now


----------



## coachluvr80

The large two drawer without the lid is back in stock!!!

http://www.muji.us/store/household/storage/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large.html



I keep that page bookmarked & check every now & again.


----------



## blah956

which one is the one that opens on top?


----------



## Rissalicious

blah956 said:


> which one is the one that opens on top?



I think this is the one you are talking about. It's currently in stock, so get it while you can if you decide to 
http://www.muji.us/store/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large-1.html


----------



## blah956

thanks. i am a gal on the verge of pulling the trigger! i am just not sure which one i want.


----------



## Rissalicious

No problem! I'm planning on buying one 5 drawer and one 2 drawer with a lid the next time around these come in stock. I hope you figure out what works best for you!


----------



## blah956

i think i am going to get a large. is there any kind of promo codes available?


----------



## Rissalicious

I don't think I've seen many promo codes floating around for Muji. but at the price they are, I don't mind that there aren't many around to use.


----------



## blah956

bought the large 5 drawer set. kinda wish i got upgraded shipping cause i want it NOW. ahaha!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAndSearch/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=34147962#

I've only seen this on WHSmith's website. It's only available in the UK and they don't ship to the US. I've tried finding this at The Container Store, Walmart, Target, TJ Maxx, HomeGoods, Marshalls, but no luck. If any of you guys seen this in the US, please let me know where I can buy it. It doesn't have to have the cupcake pattern. I much prefer it to be a solid color.


----------



## Rissalicious

blah956 said:


> bought the large 5 drawer set. kinda wish i got upgraded shipping cause i want it NOW. ahaha!


Yay! How exciting! Post pictures when you get it and get your makeup settled in please!



CINNAMONCOCO said:


> http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAndSearch/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=34147962#
> 
> I've only seen this on WHSmith's website. It's only available in the UK and they don't ship to the US. I've tried finding this at The Container Store, Walmart, Target, TJ Maxx, HomeGoods, Marshalls, but no luck. If any of you guys seen this in the US, please let me know where I can buy it. It doesn't have to have the cupcake pattern. I much prefer it to be a solid color.


have you tried looking for something similar at Ikea? Ive seen lost of people on YouTube use those drawers, but I'm not sure where they buy them. I'll keep on a lookout for you if I happen to come across them (:


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

Rissalicious said:


> have you tried looking for something similar at Ikea? Ive seen lost of people on YouTube use those drawers, but I'm not sure where they buy them. I'll keep on a lookout for you if I happen to come across them (:



Thanx in advance. 

Yeah, I haven't found anything that I liked from Ikea. The storage drawers that I'm searching for is made of cardboard. I'm not a fan of plastic, so I've been on the hunt for the WH Smith storage drawers, but I can't seem to find them in the US.


----------



## blah956

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> http://www.whsmith.co.uk/CatalogAndSearch/ProductDetails.aspx?productID=34147962#
> 
> I've only seen this on WHSmith's website. It's only available in the UK and they don't ship to the US. I've tried finding this at The Container Store, Walmart, Target, TJ Maxx, HomeGoods, Marshalls, but no luck. If any of you guys seen this in the US, please let me know where I can buy it. It doesn't have to have the cupcake pattern. I much prefer it to be a solid color.



this is similar.

http://www.theshelvingstore.com/Wooden_Shoe_storage_boxes_Maple_p/stmaple.htm

different colors available. you can mix and match boxes


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

blah956 said:


> this is similar.
> 
> http://www.theshelvingstore.com/Wooden_Shoe_storage_boxes_Maple_p/stmaple.htm
> 
> different colors available. you can mix and match boxes



Thanx! 

but do you think they're too heavy or too big to place on my vanity?


----------



## blah956

CINNAMONCOCO said:


> Thanx!
> 
> but do you think they're too heavy or too big to place on my vanity?



well it is wood so it could be. the only part where it is dramatically bigger is the diameter of the stuff in the link i gave are longer in depth.


----------



## blah956

i knew it was too good to be true. the day after i placed my order, the acrylic 5 drawer is OOS. instock date went from 10-10 to 10-12.

i kinda now wanna place an order for the acrylic drawer with lid.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

I use a little white drawer set that has three clear drawers. I think it was $8 from Target, not sure. I need another one because my collection is growing so fast!


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

My trusty MAC Train Case, a caboodle, as well as several pretty glasses to hold shadow sticks and lip glasses/ lip cremesheens  and pencils


----------



## blah956

booo. muji created a shipment label on the 10th but it wasn't picked up from the warehouse until today.


----------



## amakeupmistress

http://makeupmistress.iimmgg.com/image/aa8971335a2c2bacb600c167d964f5c8
this is the view of my make-up box opened.


----------



## amakeupmistress

I got this at a beauty supply store in Cape Town. I had one like this before, and even though there are others on the market, this one just seemed to make more sense: light to carry around, easy to see what's inside and loads of space.

http://makeupmistress.iimmgg.com/image/39d43827faae5e19e6a5f8d5a07e430e


----------



## being.myself

I just put it all in a shoebox.:giggles: But I don't have much and I just use the same stuff every day.


----------



## blah956

got my muji 5 drawers today. i can't fit my MAC pigments in there. are any of the other boxes taller than this?


----------



## Rissalicious

blah956 said:


> got my muji 5 drawers today. i can't fit my MAC pigments in there. are any of the other boxes taller than this?



Yay!! I'd love to see pics when you get everything settled in!
As for the MAC pigments, hm, Would something like this fit them?


----------



## blah956

Rissalicious said:


> Yay!! I'd love to see pics when you get everything settled in!
> As for the MAC pigments, hm, Would something like this fit them?



i may do a before and after.


----------



## shonntew

I have to put my pigments in the mesh drawer organizers. They don't fit in any of my acrylic drawers


----------



## Rissalicious

blah956 said:


> i may do a before and after.



Ooh even better! Cant wait too see!


----------



## blah956

i was using this




and now it fits into her with the rest of the stuff around that doesn't fit cause it is too big :\ 
notice all the room left where the big box was?  
my pigments, a lot of tweezers, eye lash curlers, nail clippers didn't fit in.




and just to add, this is where i put my lipglosses and lipsticks. it is much easier this way.




shot of the top!


----------



## Rissalicious

I love it! Where did you buy your lipgloss/lipstick holder?


----------



## creditcardfire

Does anyone else think there's a gap in the market here? I'm not sure I have ever seen something marketed as storage for cosmetics that I didn't think was fug. It's so weird - so many makeup brands sell such deliberately pretty/display-worthy pieces, and so many of them end up out of sight/not displayed. I have a neighbour who does woodwork and we've discussed him making a custom shelving piece for me - very shallow, 3 inches ish, with many, many different compartments/'cubbies', so I could store AND display my little beauties. And I am talking a big piece - something that would cover a big chunk of wall, 5 foot by 5 foot at least.

I just hate having to hide everything away in storage when so much of it seems designed specifically to display!


----------



## blah956

Rissalicious said:


> I love it! Where did you buy your lipgloss/lipstick holder?



the container store! 
http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10028386&N=&Nao=50&Ns=p_price_sort|1&Ntt=acrylic

you can also fit MAC false lashes in there.


----------



## Rissalicious

blah956 said:


> the container store!
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10028386&N=&Nao=50&Ns=p_price_sort|1&Ntt=acrylic
> 
> you can also fit MAC false lashes in there.



Thats a perfect way to store lashes! Thanks for sharing the link (:


----------



## Handbag_Whore

I am moving soon and rather than keep me makeup in a makeup bag like I currently do, I would like it easy to get at, whats a nice way to display makeup, how do you keep yours?


----------



## declaredbeauty

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/what-do-you-use-to-organize-your-makeup-317441.html


----------



## CocoMeow

I use a fair-sized (20x20 inch-ish?) white/clear plastic 3 compartent drawer unit (phew!) Top is for all my lip products, middle is for eyeshadows, bottom is for everything else - falsies, mascara, eyeliner, founation, powder, blush, ect. Then I have all my extras Ive accumulated in another plastic box. I desperately need to go through my stash of makeup because I have too much but its hard to throw away! All the pretty colors, they're all so different from each other. As for how long I keep makeup, well I never follow all those makeup rules. Im not going to throw away a perfectly good item I spent good money for because I "didnt use it on time." If it is not seperating, the color hasnt faded and it doesnt have a funky smell then its perfectly fine.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Updated my organization (went nuts at The Container Store). There's a photo somewhere on this thread of my old system (I think!).

On to the photos (things may change, I kept re-arranging things and I'm picky about what items I want standing up vs. lying down).

1 - Full set-up; three stackable trays on left with my make-up brushes and cotton items on the right (notice my Stila color wheel in the back, behind the cotton items).

2 - Close up on the three stackable trays.

3 - Middle tray

4 - Bottom tray

5 - The Stila palette that didn't fit! Ugh! Oh well, haha.


----------



## Rissalicious

Is it just me or did the Muji acrylic drawers increase in price? D: 
I've been eyeing them for quite some time and it looks like they went up by about $5 (I'm mainly looking at the 5 drawer ones


----------



## Rissalicious

I just got done tidying up/reorganizing my vanity/desk and I thought I would share some pics of what I'm working with 











Sorry if the pictures come out too big -__-


----------



## jan1nec

Wee! Finally I have all my muji containers in and set up. I ordered 3 of the large 2 drawer boxes.  Here are a few pics for reference


----------



## Karla

I'm about to get a Malm vanity and some Muji drawer units to put on top.  I think I want the 5 drawer units but I have a question - have any of you stacked a 3 or 2 drawer unit on top of a 5 drawer unit.  They are slightly smaller and I'm wondering how they would look together. I'd like to have one unit that has slightly deeper drawers but I don't want to stack them together if they will look funny because of their size. Also, way back somewhere on a tPF thread I saw a picture of someone's vanity that I LOVED.  It had what looked like a combo of 2 drawer units with a 2 drawer lid unit on top.  Inside that she had what looked like a small nail polish organizer.  She also had another nail polish organizer on the other side of her vanity and had MAC eyeshadows and polish on it. It looked gorgeous and I'm trying to figure out what combo of units she had as well as where she bought the smaller nail polish holder.  I think the larger one may have come from transdesign.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## blah956

boo! the malm dresser is available only in white!


----------



## Rissalicious

Karla said:


> I'm about to get a Malm vanity and some Muji drawer units to put on top.  I think I want the 5 drawer units but I have a question - have any of you stacked a 3 or 2 drawer unit on top of a 5 drawer unit.  They are slightly smaller and I'm wondering how they would look together. I'd like to have one unit that has slightly deeper drawers but I don't want to stack them together if they will look funny because of their size. Also, way back somewhere on a tPF thread I saw a picture of someone's vanity that I LOVED.  It had what looked like a combo of 2 drawer units with a 2 drawer lid unit on top.  Inside that she had what looked like a small nail polish organizer.  She also had another nail polish organizer on the other side of her vanity and had MAC eyeshadows and polish on it. It looked gorgeous and I'm trying to figure out what combo of units she had as well as where she bought the smaller nail polish holder.  I think the larger one may have come from transdesign.  Thanks for any info!



Im getting the 5 drawer and 2 drawer units as well. I also plan to stack the 2 on top of the 5. I've seen plenty of peopl on YouTube do that and I didn't even notice they were different sizes. I think you we should be fine with stacking the 2 drawer unity on top of the 5 drawer unit.

As for the nail polish racks, are you saying she had a rack inside the 2 drawer units? Sorry I didn't understand that part 



blah956 said:


> boo! the malm dresser is available only in white!



haha I feel the same! I wish I had gotten into makeup sooner and got the malm vanity in black while it was available


----------



## Karla

Rissalicious said:


> Im getting the 5 drawer and 2 drawer units as well. I also plan to stack the 2 on top of the 5. I've seen plenty of peopl on YouTube do that and I didn't even notice they were different sizes. I think you we should be fine with stacking the 2 drawer unity on top of the 5 drawer unit.
> 
> As for the nail polish racks, are you saying she had a rack inside the 2 drawer units? Sorry I didn't understand that part
> 
> 
> 
> haha I feel the same! I wish I had gotten into makeup sooner and got the malm vanity in black while it was available




I would have loved to have had it in black too.  Cant wait to see how your set up turns out.  Sorry I was confusing.  I actually found a picture on google image showing the set up I'm talking about.  It links back to tPF but I couldn't find the post.  Here the link to the image on google images:

http://www.google.com/search?q=muji...GU2AWuirnDBw&ved=0CCMQsAQ&biw=320&bih=416#i=2


----------



## Rissalicious

Karla said:


> I would have loved to have had it in black too.  Cant wait to see how your set up turns out.  Sorry I was confusing.  I actually found a picture on google image showing the set up I'm talking about.  It links back to tPF but I couldn't find the post.  Here the link to the image on google images:
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=muji...GU2AWuirnDBw&ved=0CCMQsAQ&biw=320&bih=416#i=2



Ah, okay I see the pic. It looks like she is using 2 drawer w/ lid on top of two 3 drawer units. I've seen the small nail polish rack being used by so many people. I wanna say you can find it at the container store, but I'm not 100% sure on that. I'll do a quick search and see what I can find (:

Edit: here's the small nail polosh rack from amazon http://www.amazon.com/Nail-Polish-Stand-Holds-Bottles/dp/B004W7O8PK
I hope that helped!


----------



## Karla

Rissalicious said:


> Ah, okay I see the pic. It looks like she is using 2 drawer w/ lid on top of two 3 drawer units. I've seen the small nail polish rack being used by so many people. I wanna say you can find it at the container store, but I'm not 100% sure on that. I'll do a quick search and see what I can find (:
> 
> Edit: here's the small nail polosh rack from amazon http://www.amazon.com/Nail-Polish-Stand-Holds-Bottles/dp/B004W7O8PK
> I hope that helped!





Thanks!  Now I have to decide if I want a 3 drawer and 2 drawer with lid combo, two 5 drawers or a 5 drawer and 2 drawer with lid combo.  I will have the drawer in the vanity as well.  I don't have a huge amount of makeup but I do like the idea of putting it into drawers in single layers.  The largest items I have would be foundations and I probably will keep those in the vanity drawer.

I'm leaning towards two fives with a nail polish rack for the other side of the vanity.


----------



## Rissalicious

Karla said:


> Thanks!  Now I have to decide if I want a 3 drawer and 2 drawer with lid combo, two 5 drawers or a 5 drawer and 2 drawer with lid combo.  I will have the drawer in the vanity as well.  I don't have a huge amount of makeup but I do like the idea of putting it into drawers in single layers.  The largest items I have would be foundations and I probably will keep those in the vanity drawer.
> 
> I'm leaning towards two fives with a nail polish rack for the other side of the vanity.



Hm, what makeup do you plan to keep in the Muji drawers? I think the two 5 drawer units will do great, since it has more space than the others combos.


----------



## ashlend

Mine's all thrown in a drawer in the bathroom, lol. It is organized by category so I can find things (all eyeshadows together, for example) but yeah, basically it's thrown in a drawer. Except for my lipsticks, which I line up on my dresser because it makes me feel all girly and proper.


----------



## Rissalicious

I was browsing the container store's online site and came across this nifty little thing. I was wondering if anyone has this because I was thinking of using them to store round compacts in my drawer. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Karla

Rissalicious said:


> Hm, what makeup do you plan to keep in the Muji drawers? I think the two 5 drawer units will do great, since it has more space than the others combos.



I have a bunch of shadow compacts and lipsticks - other than foundations and powders I think most of my stuff will fit in the 5 drawer.  I bought 2 five drawers last night.  I can't wait to get them.



Rissalicious said:


> I was browsing the container store's online site and came across this nifty little thing. I was wondering if anyone has this because I was thinking of using them to store round compacts in my drawer. What do you ladies think?



That looks like it wold work well if the size of each compartment is the right size.  Nice!


----------



## Rissalicious

Karla said:


> I have a bunch of shadow compacts and lipsticks - other than foundations and powders I think most of my stuff will fit in the 5 drawer.  I bought 2 five drawers last night.  I can't wait to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like it wold work well if the size of each compartment is the right size.  Nice!



Sweet! I can't wait to see your set up when they arrive.


----------



## alysp

creditcardfire said:


> Does anyone else think there's a gap in the market here? I'm not sure I have ever seen something marketed as storage for cosmetics that I didn't think was fug. It's so weird - so many makeup brands sell such deliberately pretty/display-worthy pieces, and so many of them end up out of sight/not displayed. I have a neighbour who does woodwork and we've discussed him making a custom shelving piece for me - very shallow, 3 inches ish, with many, many different compartments/'cubbies', so I could store AND display my little beauties. And I am talking a big piece - something that would cover a big chunk of wall, 5 foot by 5 foot at least.
> 
> I just hate having to hide everything away in storage when so much of it seems designed specifically to display!



 I feel exactly like you!, thats why I made 2 racks, my dad did the wood work and I decorated them, perhaps you have seen them before on here, but in case you havent :













in the end, you have a customized product. And to think I was crying over not finding an acrylic nail polish rack lol


----------



## creditcardfire

That's freakin' awesome, Alysp! Exactly the kind of shelving (shallow, different compartments) I was thinking of. I was thinking of going with reclaimed wood or wood that was somehow rough/vintage-y looking, as a kind of foil for the pretty cosmetics. Are those shelves attached to the wall or leaning up against it (I cant tell in every pic)?

Really love that a)you're makeup is actually displayed (come on, makeup is a perfect thing to show off) and b) you customized it to your own taste.


----------



## alysp

creditcardfire said:


> That's freakin' awesome, Alysp! Exactly the kind of shelving (shallow, different compartments) I was thinking of. I was thinking of going with reclaimed wood or wood that was somehow rough/vintage-y looking, as a kind of foil for the pretty cosmetics. Are those shelves attached to the wall or leaning up against it (I cant tell in every pic)?
> 
> Really love that a)you're makeup is actually displayed (come on, makeup is a perfect thing to show off) and b) you customized it to your own taste.



yes, theyre on the wall of my room back home. Now im in uni, so I cant take more pics, but the house and the other one are both on the same wall on top of my vanity. Im glad you like it. My dad used very cheap wood that you get at craft stores because I was going to paint them, so he just didnt bother using good stuff. The vintage effect on the wood is easy to get with different products, you can ask in any DIY store. Here are some more pics that I had in my computer: 





here it is empty:


----------



## creditcardfire

How did you do the decorating? Cutting graphics out of mags? I like the top shelf especially - with the Chanel perfume and bag and the Union Jack girl. Very cool.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

alysp said:


> I feel exactly like you!, thats why I made 2 racks, my dad did the wood work and I decorated them, perhaps you have seen them before on here, but in case you havent :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the end, you have a customized product. And to think I was crying over not finding an acrylic nail polish rack lol


 
Amazing and pretty! How long did it take your dad to make them?


----------



## alysp

creditcardfire said:


> How did you do the decorating? Cutting graphics out of mags? I like the top shelf especially - with the Chanel perfume and bag and the Union Jack girl. Very cool.



I looked for fashion illustrations online, and when I saw the pictures I liked , I printed them in photographic paper. The magazine idea is good as well, but I wanted to have drawings on it instead of pictures.


----------



## alysp

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Amazing and pretty! How long did it take your dad to make them?



Well we werent in a rush because it was summer, and I was very clear in what I wanted. So I gave him all the measurements and did a sketch of what I wanted and he bought the wood already cut for those measurements. So he just had to put it together. So once he got the wood cut at the woodworking place, it took a day for him to put it together. it took me more to decorate lol


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

alysp said:


> Well we werent in a rush because it was summer, and I was very clear in what I wanted. So I gave him all the measurements and did a sketch of what I wanted and he bought the wood already cut for those measurements. So he just had to put it together. So once he got the wood cut at the woodworking place, it took a day for him to put it together. it took me more to decorate lol


 
Wow, you have a great dad!


----------



## Rissalicious

For those of you who use vanity lights around your vanity, what kind of bulbs do you ladies use? There's so many light bulb options to choose from and I don't know which ones would be the most energy efficient and provide the best lighting for putting on makeup. Thanks!


----------



## Threshold

I have a special large mirrored cabinet for my makeup.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have mine in a Sephora train case. I need another one though, mine is old and battered.


----------



## Karla

Rissalicious said:


> For those of you who use vanity lights around your vanity, what kind of bulbs do you ladies use? There's so many light bulb options to choose from and I don't know which ones would be the most energy efficient and provide the best lighting for putting on makeup. Thanks!



Rissalicious,  I got an Ott Natural Light makeup mirror.  It had great reviews.  This company also sells "natural light" light bulbs.  I plan on just putting a regular mirror on my wall as it's too far for me to do my makeup as I wear glasses.  However, if you want to do a lighted mirror on the wall I believe you can just purchase Ott natural light bulbs.  I haven't gotten my mirror yet so I can't give you a personal opinion yet but I expect to love it based on its reviews.  Their website is www.ottlite.com


----------



## Rissalicious

Karla said:


> Rissalicious,  I got an Ott Natural Light makeup mirror.  It had great reviews.  This company also sells "natural light" light bulbs.  I plan on just putting a regular mirror on my wall as it's too far for me to do my makeup as I wear glasses.  However, if you want to do a lighted mirror on the wall I believe you can just purchase Ott natural light bulbs.  I haven't gotten my mirror yet so I can't give you a personal opinion yet but I expect to love it based on its reviews.  Their website is www.ottlite.com



Thanks for the suggestion! I was at JoAnn Fabrics a few days ago and saw this light on clearance for about $30. I might go ahead and buy it if it's still there.


----------



## blah956




----------



## Rissalicious

I finally got my new vanity together! I used the Expedit bookcase, Helmer, and Ribba picture ledge all from Ikea to make my vanity. I would've loved it if they were all black, but the Helmer doesnt come in black so I just got everything in white. I wasn't planning on adding the mirror onto the shelf, but it fit right in perfectly! The mirror came in a set of 6, and they were just mirror tiles, so they were super light weight. I'm still deciding whether or not I still want to buy the Muji drawers, since the Helmer does the job perfectly for me, with plenty of room to grow.


----------



## blah956

^if you want a perfect fit for the expedit bookcase, the large totes from Itos (target) fit perfectly.


----------



## Rissalicious

blah956 said:


> ^if you want a perfect fit for the expedit bookcase, the large totes from Itos (target) fit perfectly.



that's great, thanks! I might take a quick trip to Target later today to check them out


----------



## blah956

Rissalicious said:


> that's great, thanks! I might take a quick trip to Target later today to check them out



no problem. i have the bookcase too and the totes. i love them so much


----------



## Rissalicious

blah956 said:


> no problem. i have the bookcase too and the totes. i love them so much



I might just get one for now, since i only need to put my hair tools/products in them. Do they come in different colors too?


----------



## blah956

Rissalicious said:


> I might just get one for now, since i only need to put my hair tools/products in them. Do they come in different colors too?



they do. http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=itso+large+bin&category=0|All|matchallany|all+categories

i have one in the ebony polka dots and kahki. also, you can fit two small tapered bins together side by side in one expedit shelf. i use the expedit bookcase for my bags and two small tapered bins together is enough room to put wallets and smaller accessories.


----------



## Rissalicious

blah956 said:


> they do. http://www.target.com/s?searchTerm=itso+large+bin&category=0|All|matchallany|all+categories
> 
> i have one in the ebony polka dots and kahki. also, you can fit two small tapered bins together side by side in one expedit shelf. i use the expedit bookcase for my bags and two small tapered bins together is enough room to put wallets and smaller accessories.



Ooh, I think I like the idea of having two of the smaller ones. Thanks again!


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone here use Muji drawers? Thoughts?


----------



## declaredbeauty

LovesYSL said:


> Does anyone here use Muji drawers? Thoughts?



Quite a few of us do! I love mine although my makeup is out growing them and it's probably time to do another purchase. I'm not extremely rough on mine but not extremely gentle either and mine haven't cracked. They haven't turned yellow or anything. 

The only thing I wish is that the drawers were a tadbit deeper. At least deep enough to keep my MUFE HD foundation in them. Other than that, I still love them. I own 2 sets of the large drawers and 1 set of the 3 drawers.


----------



## LovesYSL

declaredbeauty said:


> Quite a few of us do! I love mine although my makeup is out growing them and it's probably time to do another purchase. I'm not extremely rough on mine but not extremely gentle either and mine haven't cracked. They haven't turned yellow or anything.
> 
> The only thing I wish is that the drawers were a tadbit deeper. At least deep enough to keep my MUFE HD foundation in them. Other than that, I still love them. I own 2 sets of the large drawers and 1 set of the 3 drawers.



Thanks for telling me! I definitely think I need a few sets, and I can't justify a Clear Cube when it doesn't seem like the quality matches the price.


----------



## alysp

this is my setup in my room at my parents house so far ( I go to university in a different country)












Right now I am in the process of making a palette holder to put on that wall as welll, and under it im going to put my makeup table. The palette holder will be very similar to the nailpolish rack, made of wood, painted and decorated with images


----------



## LianaY

alysp said:
			
		

> this is my setup in my room at my parents house so far ( I go to university in a different country)
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/dsc02193g.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/80/dsc02195qt.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/dsc02199j.jpg/
> 
> Right now I am in the process of making a palette holder to put on that wall as welll, and under it im going to put my makeup table. The palette holder will be very similar to the nailpolish rack, made of wood, painted and decorated with images



That's really cute!


----------



## alysp

LianaY said:


> That's really cute!



thank you! ill update soon once Im finished with the palette holder. I know its not for everyone, because it doesnt look very sleek and its kind of childish, but I love it, Im 20 and still madly in love with decoden and hello kitty lol


----------



## bunnymasseuse

blah956 said:


>



In your taller 9 drawer you have some plastic trays that were sliding, where did you get those? Those would be perfect for me!


----------



## michie

They sell those things in a lot of stores (Michaels, Container store, Target, etc). They were basically drawer organizers, but she said the way they sat on the drawer made them slide.

ETA**They're actually from Target. She posted a link on the YT page http://www.target.com/p/Room-Essentials-3-Compartment-Drawer-Organizer/-/A-13699304


----------



## creditcardfire

Who is that Youtuber? That is a damned organized set-up she has there and I have to say, off-topic, but I loved her little rant at the beginning. I take SO much sh** from friends etc. who somehow think that being into makeup, clothes, shoes, etc. makes a person shallow and inconsequential. I'm going to send them this video. See, judgers? You can be an electrical engineer AND a makeup maven!

Sorry, touched a nerve.


----------



## declaredbeauty

creditcardfire said:


> Who is that Youtuber? That is a damned organized set-up she has there and I have to say, off-topic, but I loved her little rant at the beginning. I take SO much sh** from friends etc. who somehow think that being into makeup, clothes, shoes, etc. makes a person shallow and inconsequential. I'm going to send them this video. See, judgers? You can be an electrical engineer AND a makeup maven!
> 
> Sorry, touched a nerve.



http://thefancyface.blogspot.com/


----------



## juicypinkglam

creditcardfire said:


> Who is that Youtuber? That is a damned organized set-up she has there and I have to say, off-topic, but I loved her little rant at the beginning. I take SO much sh** from friends etc. who somehow think that being into makeup, clothes, shoes, etc. makes a person shallow and inconsequential. I'm going to send them this video. See, judgers? You can be an electrical engineer AND a makeup maven!
> 
> Sorry, touched a nerve.



yeah to hell with people who judge! everyone has their own cup of tea -- i'm working in computer science and i love that i can now afford all the make up, fashion, shoes, purses, etc


----------



## alysp

creditcardfire said:


> Who is that Youtuber? That is a damned organized set-up she has there and I have to say, off-topic, but I loved her little rant at the beginning. I take SO much sh** from friends etc. who somehow think that being into makeup, clothes, shoes, etc. makes a person shallow and inconsequential. I'm going to send them this video. See, judgers? You can be an electrical engineer AND a makeup maven!
> 
> Sorry, touched a nerve.



x2 Im in medical school, and stereotyping is ridiculous!


----------



## susu1978

I like her set up more than her organisation...also I would label the drawers to know whats inside them. 
She seemed to segregate more on brand level than product level...

anyway, amazing set up and make up collection.


----------



## alysp

hey, Im making a palette holder, its not finished but this is what i have done so far, what do you guys think??


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm looking for something like a rack to hold my palettes. I like yours but my space isn't big enough for something like that. Anyone know of any flat racks that hold palettes like MAC or Z palettes?


----------



## Rissalicious

alysp said:


> hey, Im making a palette holder, its not finished but this is what i have done so far, what do you guys think??
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7639/paletten.jpg[/IM][/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> I love the red! Are the shelves permanent or can you add more if you need to?


----------



## Rissalicious

VanessaJean said:


> I'm looking for something like a rack to hold my palettes. I like yours but my space isn't big enough for something like that. Anyone know of any flat racks that hold palettes like MAC or Z palettes?



What do you mean by flat racks? I know that a lot of people use these to hold their palettes. I think it's a great way to store you palettes depending on how many you have. I'm thinking of getting the smaller one for my Mac palettes since I only have 2 right now.


----------



## alysp

Rissalicious said:


> I love the red! Are the shelves permanent or can you add more if you need to?



yes of course, theyre little holders on the sides and you can add more if you want to, I have 16 spare ones lol because they come in big packs. Thanks for the comment,  only painted it red because I had it laying around and I decided not to buy more paint


----------



## toobabyish

Wow.  I really need to get better at organizing my makeup because I just stuff everything in a large makeup bag that I bought from Target (with the exception of my brushes, which has their own brush case).  I'm thinking about buying the 2 of the large 2 drawer Muji cases, and will probably end up pulling the trigger by the end of the week after seeing everybody's makeup all nicely organized!


----------



## VanessaJean

Yes, something like those ones would work. I thought I saw racks once that were flat and the palettes kind of stuck up if you know what I mean? I think the ones you linked to would work well though. 



Rissalicious said:


> What do you mean by flat racks? I know that a lot of people use these to hold their palettes. I think it's a great way to store you palettes depending on how many you have. I'm thinking of getting the smaller one for my Mac palettes since I only have 2 right now.


----------



## Rissalicious

VanessaJean said:


> Yes, something like those ones would work. I thought I saw racks once that were flat and the palettes kind of stuck up if you know what I mean? I think the ones you linked to would work well though.



Oh so maybe you're talking about the letter holders?


----------



## lolitablue

Rissalicious said:


> Oh so maybe you're talking about the letter holders?


 
I like the ones from the Container Store!! The letter holders did not do it for me!! When you have several palettes, you need more than that!! Going to order the ones posted and see how my palettes fit there!!!


----------



## greenteacups

I have four large traincases and a canvas bag for palettes.


----------



## lolitablue

greenteacups said:


> I have four large traincases and a canvas bag for palettes.


 
Can we see pictures?


----------



## honey on boost

The bf just got me this for Christmas. It fits all of my makeup and nail polish. I think i'm gonna need a second one soon lol


----------



## lolitablue

Oh plese that vanity and mirror is just TDF!! Where did he get that?  So beautiful!!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

honey on boost said:


> The bf just got me this for Christmas. It fits all of my makeup and nail polish. I think i'm gonna need a second one soon lol



I love the mirror! It works so much better with the malm than the vanity girl one.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

honey on boost said:


> the bf just got me this for christmas. It fits all of my makeup and nail polish. I think i'm gonna need a second one soon lol



love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## honey on boost

lolitablue said:


> Oh plese that vanity and mirror is just TDF!! Where did he get that?  So beautiful!!!





declaredbeauty said:


> I love the mirror! It works so much better with the malm than the vanity girl one.





flsurfergirl3 said:


> love it!!!!!!!!!



Thanks! He got the vanity at ikea along with the lights and mirror. He fabricated mounts to attach it to the desk and he also wired and attached the lights to the mirror. He even put two plug in power strips underneath for my clarisonic, conair mirror, blowdryer etc. Best xmas gift i've ever received!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I bought one tray from Target that has a few compartments and it's sitting on top of a desk of mine. It's not my ideal situation but it's better than having everything in a makeup case that I had to rummage through


----------



## VanessaJean

Love your vanity!

The letter holders might work. I have a few palettes though and they are different thicknesses so I'm not really sure what to get.


----------



## greenteacups

lolitablue said:


> Can we see pictures?



Sure, when I return from my trip I'll take some pics!


----------



## Rissalicious

honey on boost said:


> The bf just got me this for Christmas. It fits all of my makeup and nail polish. I think i'm gonna need a second one soon lol



I LOOVEEE it! You are a lucky girl ;P hooray for Ikea! My vanity is made from ikea furniture as well and I looove it. It looks like a smaller version of yours lol


----------



## alysp

here is my palette holder finished, i dont like it as much as my nailpolish rack but its ok


----------



## Love Of My Life

put my lip pencils & brushes in a prety glass cup.. my eyeshadows in a basket


----------



## EatWhenIDie

I just store them in the drawers of my dressing table...


----------



## alysp

put pics up everyone, I love to see everyones collection and how they store it


----------



## sdkitty

I have my makeup in a wooden decorative box thingy with a lid, divided into 4 sections.  I keep my brushes (the ones I use all the time) laid out on a tray.  I find I can find them better that way compared to standing up in a cup type container.


----------



## Rissalicious

Does anyone else find themselves constantly reorganizing their makeup? I swear I'm like OCD when it comes to my makeup organization. I'm always finding new things to use to organize. I haven't been able to keep my makeup in one place for longer than a week haha


----------



## Cor03

I use Muji Acrylic drawers. It's a dupe for the Clear Cube organizer used by the Kardashians. I stacked the 3 drawer case on top of the 5 drawer case. They're easy to wipe clean and because they're clear, it makes it easier to organize and find my makeup. I highly recommend it!!

http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases.html


----------



## ashleyroe

Cor03 said:


> I use Muji Acrylic drawers. It's a dupe for the Clear Cube organizer used by the Kardashians. I stacked the 3 drawer case on top of the 5 drawer case. They're easy to wipe clean and because they're clear, it makes it easier to organize and find my makeup. I highly recommend it!!
> 
> http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases.html


 
funny, i was just looking last night for an alternative to the clear cube!
this is amazing and the two draw one measures perfect for nail polish. i'm gonna order one of each next week! thank youuu for you posting.


----------



## blah956

Rissalicious said:


> Does anyone else find themselves constantly reorganizing their makeup? I swear I'm like OCD when it comes to my makeup organization. I'm always finding new things to use to organize. I haven't been able to keep my makeup in one place for longer than a week haha



i am but because i never put makeup back where i got it so i typically once or twice a week rework my whole area


----------



## Couture_Girl

i was on the whole "desk-vanity" little sterilite drawer thing, but i realized that it was too much. so i bought a children's dress bureau from ikea for like 35 bucks (it has 3 drawers), had it delivered, had my little brother put it together, and now it's in the corner of my bathroom with all my makeup tucked inside it (:


----------



## bonchicgenre

Found these on target.com, think they might work if you don't mind products laying flat.  Going to check them out in person and I'll report back.

http://www.target.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/p/Clear-Fuse-3-Drawer/-/A-13332123


----------



## pinkmom66

I have a dressing table but I actually keep my makeup in a caboodle on top of it.  I like to have it ready to go if I am going on a trip


----------



## bonchicgenre

bonchicgenre said:


> Found these on target.com, think they might work if you don't mind products laying flat.  Going to check them out in person and I'll report back.
> 
> http://www.target.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/p/Clear-Fuse-3-Drawer/-/A-13332123



These are tiny! Should have looked at the measurements. 

Ordered Muji instead - 5 drawer box and 2 - 2 drawer. Hope it fits all my makeup!


----------



## Rissalicious

I DIY'd a "Vanity Girl" mirror today! It isn't functional, but it's still something pretty to look at while I look for other alternatives. I used a strand of christmas lights from the dollar store and taped them on the back of my mirror. Like I said, it's for decorational purposes only and not meant for functional use.


----------



## lexis55

Does anyone know how deep are Muji's large and small cases?


----------



## Rissalicious

I went to Daiso the other day(which is my go-to store for practically everything!) to pick up some more acrylic containers/dividers for my drawers and found a lovely dish rack in the organizing section. It's perfect for holding my palettes! I needed something to hold my palettes because they used to be in the back of my drawer and they wouldnt get much use.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love that! I wonder if they ship!


----------



## bonchicgenre

Finally got my Muji drawers and set everything up. I still have too much makeup so I won't be purchasing for a long time!






5 drawer depth enough for glosses/lipsticks of laid down





2 drawer depth, nars shadows and blushes are stacked. 





Little lipstick holder I've had for years, I put my most used here. 





The rest - palettes and bare minerals. Pouches are every day makeup and brushes.


----------



## kristinized

I'm definitely in need of organizing. Right now I have stuff everywhere in plastic bins and freebie makeup pouches.


----------



## a_Jarai

kristinized said:
			
		

> I'm definitely in need of organizing. Right now I have stuff everywhere in plastic bins and freebie makeup pouches.



Exactly the same as me! I finished redoing most of my room over the summer and I need a vanity, so I was looking to see what all of you beauty adicts, like me, use to organize your make up. I was mostly looking for inspiration and ideas.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## a_Jarai

Has anyone created their own functional "vanity girl broadway mirror"? I want one, but they are too expensive. Maybe I will get one one day, but until then has anyone DIYed their own or found a cheaper alternative?

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## bunnymasseuse

a_Jarai said:


> Has anyone created their own functional "vanity girl broadway mirror"? I want one, but they are too expensive. Maybe I will get one one day, but until then has anyone DIYed their own or found a cheaper alternative?
> 
> Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
> Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai



I always check Ikea Hackers blog/site for creative ideas... Or use some of their creations as inspirational for other projects.


----------



## a_Jarai

bunnymasseuse said:
			
		

> I always check Ikea Hackers blog/site for creative ideas... Or use some of their creations as inspirational for other projects.



They do have some pretty neat stuff. I checked it out. Thanks. Even if they don't have exactly what I am looking for it will get my creative juices flowing.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## Mrs_ak

I really want a make up organizer Like Kim kardashians seen one on the website sherrieblossom.com It's called a icebox wide. Unfortunately it's $315 if anyone knows where I can find one alot cheaper but just as beautiful pls let me know thanks guys


----------



## Mrs_ak

Rissalicious said:


> I DIY'd a "Vanity Girl" mirror today! It isn't functional, but it's still something pretty to look at while I look for other alternatives. I used a strand of christmas lights from the dollar store and taped them on the back of my mirror. Like I said, it's for decorational purposes only and not meant for functional use.



Wow it looks great


----------



## declaredbeauty

Mrs_ak said:


> I really want a make up organizer Like Kim kardashians seen one on the website sherrieblossom.com It's called a icebox wide. Unfortunately it's $315 if anyone knows where I can find one alot cheaper but just as beautiful pls let me know thanks guys



Not sure if I can list links but I'm watching this one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22091819823...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

 It has great feedback.. I want to purchase it when I get back from vacay next month.


----------



## Mrs_ak

declaredbeauty said:


> Not sure if I can list links but I'm watching this one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/22091819823...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> It has great feedback.. I want to purchase it when I get back from vacay next month.



Awesome thanks heaps will check it out


----------



## spaceprincess

After following this thread for a long time, I decide to get some Muji to organize the stuffs I use frequently so I don't have to dig through all the drawers in the bathroom vanity area. Just received my order today, I'm trying out the 5,3,2 config. I got the 2 without the flip top and that actually working out pretty well since it have a small rim around the edge so I still can put bottle and stuffs on top. So far I'm totally in love!!! I'll be visiting my parents in NY next week so I'll definitely be checking out the store for more goodies. Thank you for all the great suggestions on here.


----------



## skydive nikki

Rissalicious said:


> I DIY'd a "Vanity Girl" mirror today! It isn't functional, but it's still something pretty to look at while I look for other alternatives. I used a strand of christmas lights from the dollar store and taped them on the back of my mirror. Like I said, it's for decorational purposes only and not meant for functional use.



LOVE this!!  So creative.


----------



## coleybug

spaceprincess said:


> After following this thread for a long time, I decide to get some Muji to organize the stuffs I use frequently so I don't have to dig through all the drawers in the bathroom vanity area. Just received my order today, I'm trying out the 5,3,2 config. I got the 2 without the flip top and that actually working out pretty well since it have a small rim around the edge so I still can put bottle and stuffs on top. So far I'm totally in love!!! I'll be visiting my parents in NY next week so I'll definitely be checking out the store for more goodies. Thank you for all the great suggestions on here.


 

That looks great!  I just ordered the same ones.  I cannot wait to get them!!!


----------



## auntie em

declaredbeauty said:
			
		

> Not sure if I can list links but I'm watching this one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/220918198239?var=520060212542&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> It has great feedback.. I want to purchase it when I get back from vacay next month.



Were you able to get this item? Is it still available?


----------



## spaceprincess

auntie em said:
			
		

> Were you able to get this item? Is it still available?



BTW, I saw the exact same one on Amazon. They have couple of different configuration.


----------



## Passau

I use Lesportsac traincases and cosmetic bags...


----------



## declaredbeauty

auntie em said:


> Were you able to get this item? Is it still available?



Not yet. I want to to get it next month.. might see if they do local pick ups since the item is located where I'm vacationing.


----------



## blah956

i just bought this

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10028401&N=&Nao=50&Ns=p_price_sort|1&Ntt=acrylic

where the pink hair straightener is, i placed my z-palettes, the two smaller compartments i placed my makeup brushes. random shadow quads in the other compartments. i am thinking of getting one for the bathroom


----------



## Prufrock613

blah956 said:


> i just bought this
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10028401&N=&Nao=50&Ns=p_price_sort|1&Ntt=acrylic
> 
> where the pink hair straightener is, i placed my z-palettes, the two smaller compartments i placed my makeup brushes. random shadow quads in the other compartments. i am thinking of getting one for the bathroom


I love these, too!
I have 3- 1 for counter top (sunscreen, primer, skin stuff, brushes)
              1 for perfume decants
              1 for lipstick/glosses
I think I'm going to pick up another for my other makeup drawer.


----------



## girlygirl3

blah956 said:


> i just bought this
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10028401&N=&Nao=50&Ns=p_price_sort|1&Ntt=acrylic
> 
> where the pink hair straightener is, i placed my z-palettes, the two smaller compartments i placed my makeup brushes. random shadow quads in the other compartments. i am thinking of getting one for the bathroom


 
Oh I love these!  I have two in my bathroom for organizing skin/hair care items but not make up.  
I keep different bottles of lotions/cleansers and samples of skincare products in one and in the other I keep barrettes/clips/hair bands in the large compartment and dental flosses, nail files, etc in the smaller ones.  So convenient!


----------



## juicybrat

This is how I organize my make up


----------



## declaredbeauty

I recently organized my makeup into a low-budget vanity where I could sit and do my makeup... I love sitting down and doing my makeup.. I'll take a picture of it soon after I clean it up. On to find a real vanity table now!


----------



## Rissalicious

juicybrat said:


> This is how I organize my make up


Where did you buy the 2 acrylic stands? I love them!


----------



## FarrahFace

a_Jarai said:


> Has anyone created their own functional "vanity girl broadway mirror"? I want one, but they are too expensive. Maybe I will get one one day, but until then has anyone DIYed their own or found a cheaper alternative?
> 
> Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
> Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai



Hi there. I think I posted in this thread last year, but here are a few pics (small and kinda blurry because I can't take a decent photo to save my life ) of *my DIY vanity girl hollywood inspired vanity**
















 *Google


----------



## wtmontana

juicybrat said:


> This is how I organize my make up



THIS. LOVE IT!


----------



## wtmontana

MakeUpBox - check it out ladies  http://www.themakeupboxshop.com/shipping


----------



## juicybrat

Rissalicious said:


> Where did you buy the 2 acrylic stands? I love them!



I actually got them from work.  They were displays for cans of booze. I just ripped off the logos.  So unfortunately, I don't think you can buy them at a store.


----------



## absolutpink

I have a Sephora train case that I use.


----------



## GingerSnap527

absolutpink said:


> I have a Sephora train case that I use.
> 
> View attachment 1586232


 
I used that train case for years (it was my college make-up organizer), but I outgrew it quickly, lol.

I still have the train case, it's just sitting empty right now!


----------



## vintagefinds

I have a train case that I love. I got mine at Ulta.


----------



## wtmontana

I use some items from Officeworks and am hoping for a MakeUpBoxAu for my birthday in less than a week, if not then I will order some MUJI items.


----------



## OliveJuice

I'm actually using two small drawer sets from Target that I got in the dorm supplies section. They are about 10 inches tall 6 inches wide. I put them on top of my bureau. I also have a large traveling case and a glass bowl for my most used miscellaneous pieces. My nail polish is in boxes and my most used are on a spice rack I spray painted. I keep my nail things (konad plates, q-tips, clippers, glue, etc) in a makeup bag. I only keep my most used hair products/perfumes on top of my bureau. The rest are in a basket. Then for jewelry I put scrapbook paper on corkboard and added hooks. I hang necklaces, headbands, bracelets here. Then earrings are in a jar. Oh and I have a cup/mug thing for make up brushes. Haha that's everything. Hope it helps


----------



## OliveJuice

images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/00/h164200.002?$uslarge$

Has anyone seen this?
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...osmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner?&cookie=set

I think I might get it. Hmm maybe...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

OliveJuice said:


> images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/00/h164200.002?$uslarge$
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...osmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner?&cookie=set
> 
> I think I might get it. Hmm maybe...



My Mom has it. It's pretty cool.


----------



## lolitablue

OliveJuice said:


> images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/00/h164200.002?$uslarge$
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...osmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner?&cookie=set
> 
> I think I might get it. Hmm maybe...


 
This was one I considered and decided against b/c one of the issues is that the lipstick holders may be a little shallow therefore not holding well.  Not sure, do some reviews prior!! The other one was is that is to "plasticky" looking!! Good Luck with your decision!!


----------



## declaredbeauty

OliveJuice said:


> images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/00/h164200.002?$uslarge$
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...osmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner?&cookie=set
> 
> I think I might get it. Hmm maybe...



I like it... I think I like the cabinet version better. If I remember correctly there are some pics somewhere in this thread. If not you can google image search it.


----------



## lolitablue

declaredbeauty said:


> I like it... I think I like the cabinet version better. If I remember correctly there are some pics somewhere in this thread. If not you can google image search it.


 
You are right!! It is mine and I love it!! 

From this same thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/...anize-your-makeup-317441-59.html#post17480009


----------



## Updtatedtrends

To easily find what I'm looking for, I use the MUJI clear acrylic drawers for my make up.


----------



## lolitablue

Updtatedtrends said:


> To easily find what I'm looking for, I use the MUJI clear acrylic drawers for my make up.


 
I agree! They do the trick!! I wish I could find somewhere to display my special edition palettes, though!! Going back to check more ideas around here!!


----------



## abandonedimages

This thread inspires me to organize my makeup better. Organization is such a huge thing with me too! At the moment, all the makeup I own is just scattered all over the top drawer of my dresser, it drives me crazy!


----------



## a_Jarai

OliveJuice said:
			
		

> images-p.qvc.com/is/image/h/00/h164200.002?$uslarge$
> 
> Has anyone seen this?
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.H164200.desc.Tabletop-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner?&cookie=set
> 
> I think I might get it. Hmm maybe...



Oooooohhhhh! I want one of these! It looks perfect for me. Everyone likes the muji drawers. To me they are clunky looking and because they are clear you have to make sure it looks perfect on the inside.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## a_Jarai

lolitablue said:
			
		

> You are right!! It is mine and I love it!!
> 
> From this same thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/make-up/what-do-you-use-to-organize-your-makeup-317441-59.html#post17480009



OMG maybe I need both. I like how that one is very contained. Can this one be purchased from QVC as well? Maybe I will get both. Currently all of my make up is in a 3 drawer system which is very ineffective.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## a_Jarai

Actually, mind change. I do like the Acrylic Boxes because they are clear you can change the look by inserting cute paper in the front. Decorative, yet it will hide what is inside.

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## shoppaholic

Colored storage I got online


----------



## gwapa88

spaceprincess said:


> After following this thread for a long time, I decide to get some Muji to organize the stuffs I use frequently so I don't have to dig through all the drawers in the bathroom vanity area. Just received my order today, I'm trying out the 5,3,2 config. I got the 2 without the flip top and that actually working out pretty well since it have a small rim around the edge so I still can put bottle and stuffs on top. So far I'm totally in love!!! I'll be visiting my parents in NY next week so I'll definitely be checking out the store for more goodies. Thank you for all the great suggestions on here.



I must look in to this. Very organized!


----------



## Fiercefriend

Lanier said:


> Sephora traincase - I've had it forever and it's still one of the best purchases I've made! Here's a picture of mine:
> 
> jessicastyle.com/js/userpix/725_Picture_003_1_1.jpg


 
NICE!!!


----------



## adeener

I have a clear cube organizer like the Kardashians. The drawers don't pull out that smoothly and it's expensive but it looks great on my counter and keeps everything organized. I would still recommend it despite its flaws.


----------



## lorrieo

i also posted this question in the kardashian makeup storage thread but maybe someone here can help me. 

does anyone know if the muji large 2 drawer can fit nail polishes upright? 

http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large.html


----------



## SugarDaisy

lorrieo said:


> i also posted this question in the kardashian makeup storage thread but maybe someone here can help me.
> 
> does anyone know if the muji large 2 drawer can fit nail polishes upright?
> 
> http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases/acrylic-case-2-drawers-large.html


 
Nail polishes are too tall to fit in the 2 drawer cases.


----------



## lorrieo

aww  that's what i thought but i couldn't tell from the pictures. thanks for the info!! 



SugarDaisy said:


> Nail polishes are too tall to fit in the 2 drawer cases.


----------



## InimitableD

I have a big Sephora train case for mine.  I only throw things away when they look or smell funny, or if I know that I'll never use them again.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Hubby got me an early birthday day. He surprised me with the Sephora Metro Train Case
www.i974.pho






tobucket.com

www.i974.ph





otobucket.com

www.i974.photo





bucket.com


----------



## socaltrojan

Wow there are so many awesome ideas in here! 

I need to catch up on this thread from when I started it. 

I still haven't found the ideal set up. Problem I think is I have way too much makeup an need to take the time to do a massive overhaul of products that I won't use so I can get them to fit. I have stacking drawer containers from target I've been using but it's not ideal.


----------



## wtmontana

The local Officeworks satisfied my needs. I now have 2 x 4 drawer and 2 x 5 drawer office organizers that work for me at only $15 each and they're clear acrylic like the MUJI etc. Photos or blog post to come.


----------



## fongchau

I use the Skubb box from Ikea
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/10185593/

And this make up caddy from Lakeland for my everyday stuff
http://www.lakeland.co.uk/40117/Make-Up-Caddy


----------



## swtstephy

MrsTGreen said:


> Hubby got me an early birthday day. He surprised me with the Sephora Metro Train Case
> www.i974.pho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobucket.com
> 
> www.i974.ph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otobucket.com
> 
> www.i974.photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucket.com



Where did you get the box thing to hold you makeup brushes? And what do you put inside to make them stand straight up?


----------



## my4boys

I need to redo this I need more storage on the top of my desk.


----------



## BrittanyDarling

the Container Store has three drawer boxes that work great i own six of them for my collection i think it looks great all on display


----------



## BrittanyDarling

my4boys said:


> I need to redo this I need more storage on the top of my desk.


how do you put pictures in the comments?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

my4boys = what is all that loot to the side of your desk?


----------



## foodjunkie8

Lady Chinadoll said:
			
		

> my4boys = what is all that loot to the side of your desk?



I was wondering the same! Love all the colors!


----------



## my4boys

On the is the mineral eyeshadow holder my hubby made me holds over 500 colors right now


----------



## BrittanyDarling

my vanity


----------



## MrsTGreen

swtstephy said:


> Where did you get the box thing to hold you makeup brushes? And what do you put inside to make them stand straight up?



The boxes are from Office Depot. I use plastic florist filler beads to keep my brushes upright(like Sephora). Purchased from Michael's.


----------



## Slavisa

Apart from all the junk in my bathroom cabinet, the stuff that actually gets used every now and then is stored in a makeupboxshop.com.au acrylic drawer system!


----------



## BrittanyDarling

http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases/acrylic-case-5-drawers.html
a more affordable version of the boxes above


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I just got a new vanity to have more workspace, and I love it!! Using MUJI & Space Savers drawers to help organize things on top... I need to make another trip back to the Container Store for more drawer organizers for the large center drawer.


----------



## ocmommy

I am also using Muji stackable acrylic drawers, and I could not love them more! I am in London for a temporary long-term stay and didn't want to spend the money to ship over a Clear Cube, so the Muji seemed to be the next best thing. Cheap, lovely, functional, and they hold a ton. I have two stacks of 8 of the wide drawers. I also have 4 of the small stackables for tweezers, mascaras, pencils, samples, etc. I have 2 of the acrylic cup holders on top of that for brushes. Loooooove.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BrittanyDarling said:


> my vanity



awesome! looks very similar to mine with the 3-drawer containers


----------



## Gwennabee

I'm pretty basic with my Target three drawer container. Top drawer for eye stuff, middle for face, and bottom for lips.


----------



## mcb100

I've been using clear, pull out drawers from Target but they're really beaten down by now (foundation stains, wear and tear, etc.), and I want to try something new. I have no problem shelling out money for The Clear Cube, but I just want to know, like, what if 5 drawers isn't enough for me? (I have a TON of makeup. Probably around like 300 or more eyeshadows of all shapes & sizes, plus cheek, face, lip stuff, as well as brushes.) If I ordered 5 drawers and it wasn't enough to store all my makeup, well if I then ordered another 5 drawers, could I stack them on top of each other? Or is that a no no with the clear cube?


----------



## raiderette74

I have dividers in a large drawer.  And then I have all my lippies in a seperate makeup bag.


----------



## alyssa18o6

I use a 3 drawer Sterilite container set, one drawer for foundations/powders, another for blushes/bronzers and the last for eye shadows/primers/bases. I have a smaller Sterilite 3 drawer container for mascaras, eyeliners, and random things. I put all my lipsticks in these little bins I found at the Dollar Store, and then all lip glosses/lip balms in a bigger bin from Walmart. I think im going to invest in a acrylic case. You can find some cheaper ones on Amazon that I have my eyes on!


----------



## heiress-ox

i use three of the three drawer sterilite containers from walmart and the overflow goes in a train case!

so in total i have 9 draws: two for eyeshadows, two for blush, two for lip products, one for other eye products (liners, mascaras etc), one for foundations/concealers/illuminators and then the last is a misc. tools drawer. 

in the train case ihave my mac pigments and most of my nars collection, and then also some unopened items or back ups. 

as for my lipsticks i store most of them on top of one of my units in those clear lipstick holders you can purchase at the container store, ialso have some larger palettes stacked here too.

i'd love to be able to use the clear cube system, but at $300 a pop i'd end up spending about 1k just on storage, which is a little crazy, so for now this works


----------



## judytmai

You can buy makeup organizers at IMATS, which is coming up this month, at a really low price!! I go every year.


----------



## Charee

I use Muji 5 drawer acrylic organisers (yes, I somehow brought two back from America to Australia in my bulging suitcase).  

I now find myself not buying certain products because I know they will not fit in the shallow drawers (i.e. Chanel Illusion d'Ombres look that little bit too tall?)!!!  

As for my larger products - powders, glass jar things, nail polishes etc. - they are just littered around the Mujis!  I am yet to find a practical and aesthetically-pleasing storage solution...


----------



## Waffle65

I keep all of my makeup in the Metro Train Case from Sephora.












I also have a MAC Pro Palette, but I can't fit it in the case.






I keep all of my brushes in the MAC Brush Roll.


----------



## usurp1

i would also rec. a train case-  nice and everything is all together.  I think powders last a long while (2 years) as long as you  clean your brushes.  Mascara, liquid eyeliner should be replaced every 3-4 months,  eye/lip pencil and lipstick 2 years as long as your sharpening the tip and not sharing.  i think liquid foundations last about a year as well.


----------



## cutiealex14

iv got a chest of draws i have a whole draw full of make up it can be annoying cause sometimes it takes me ages to find what i am looking for


----------



## Tropigal3

I have an old train case from Victoria's Secret, about eight years old and has interior stains but I love it!  Perfect size for my small cosmetic collection!  Has a bottom to fit my blushes, face powder, several MAC quads and foundation.  Also has two fold outs, both have two shevles to accommodate a dozen lippies, and about fifteen pots of eyeshadow plus my tweezers and brow powder.  I keep all my brushes in a separate plastic box to prevent the "dust" from staining my train case further.


----------



## blah956

Tropigal3 said:


> I have an old train case from Victoria's Secret, about eight years old and has interior stains but I love it!  Perfect size for my small cosmetic collection!  Has a bottom to fit my blushes, face powder, several MAC quads and foundation.  Also has two fold outs, both have two shevles to accommodate a dozen lippies, and about fifteen pots of eyeshadow plus my tweezers and brow powder.  I keep all my brushes in a separate plastic box to prevent the "dust" from staining my train case further.



this sounds cute! :useless:


----------



## wtmontana

BrittanyDarling said:


> my vanity



GORGEOUS. I love this, very useful!


----------



## wtmontana

Slavisa said:


> Apart from all the junk in my bathroom cabinet, the stuff that actually gets used every now and then is stored in a makeupboxshop.com.au acrylic drawer system!



Ah *Slavisa*, I love your MakeUpBoxAu storage  so pretty!


----------



## wtmontana

Bags4Bubbles said:


> I just got a new vanity to have more workspace, and I love it!! Using MUJI & Space Savers drawers to help organize things on top... I need to make another trip back to the Container Store for more drawer organizers for the large center drawer.




Bookmarking that video to watch later, looks really good *Bags4Bubbles*!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

wtmontana said:


> Bookmarking that video to watch later, looks really good *Bags4Bubbles*!



Thanks!  I'm loving my new set-up! I am still organizing the drawer and just picked up some more acrylic drawer organizers for it yesterday, but it is shaping up.


----------



## Slavisa

wtmontana said:


> Ah *Slavisa*, I love your MakeUpBoxAu storage  so pretty!




Thanks! I adore it


----------



## mimika

Bags4Bubbles said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm loving my new set-up! I am still organizing the drawer and just picked up some more acrylic drawer organizers for it yesterday, but it is shaping up.



I love this setup too! the for the wonderful idea!


----------



## ShkBass

This is my storage  small but organized 
They are 3 tier acrylic paper sorters from an uk office supply store called homebase. Bigger than the muji and 1/4th the price of clear cubes


----------



## Charee

ShkBass said:


> They are 3 tier acrylic paper sorters from an uk office supply store called homebase. Bigger than the muji and 1/4th the price of clear cubes



Looks fabulous - same clean look as the Mujis, but "bigger"?!  Fabulous!


----------



## my4boys

This is my new setup I made drawers for my mineral eye shadows. It should hold up to 1000 shadows right now it has almost 609


----------



## e_nmn_m

^ ^ My4Boys, can you share the specs for that? Did you design it yourself? How'd you do it??? It's really awesome. My idea of storage. CUSTOM.


----------



## my4boys

I did design it myself used a book case I got for like 20.00 at Walmart hubby made the shelves from ply wood I made the drawers and the inserts. I got my idea from ikea they have something similar but the drawers are not all the same depth.


----------



## MrsTGreen

I have the same train case I use it too for my makeup.



Waffle65 said:


> I keep all of my makeup in the Metro Train Case from Sephora.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a MAC Pro Palette, but I can't fit it in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep all of my brushes in the MAC Brush Roll.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I have a Lori Grenier wooden holder. QVC sells them. It looks like a large jewelry box on the outisde but inside it has many areas to hold everything. It looks nice on the dresser to.


----------



## stephchi

socaltrojan said:


> This weekend, I have vowed to go through my makeup and throw out the stuff I never use.
> 
> How long does makeup last?  I have some eye shadows and lip glosses for a while, no idea when I got them.  How do I know if they have gone bad?
> 
> I have a really nice closet in my bathroom that has a lot of shelves.  So I am thinking I am going to arrange my products on the shelves.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for containers and other organizational items I can use to transform my makeup and skincare closet?


I love the containers at the Container store... They are not really made for make-up but they work great. I bought a clear 3 drawer container. Works great!


----------



## AS3189

I usually separate it according to what I use everyday and the stuff I only wear for special occasions. Considering how much I have, it makes it a lot easier to get ready in the morning.


----------



## beauty k addict

i do this too. i keep the ones i wear on regular days at my bathroom vanity and the ones for special occasion on another vanity in my room. makes it easier to look for what i need! 





			
				AS3189 said:
			
		

> I usually separate it according to what I use everyday and the stuff I only wear for special occasions. Considering how much I have, it makes it a lot easier to get ready in the morning.


----------



## bellelumiere

I use two of the MakeupBoxShop acrylic boxes... And I love them






.


----------



## michie

Beautiful!


----------



## reemaleen

*I use the plastic bags "the one we use for sandweshes"






they are amazing in organazing any thing becuase
they come with all sizes and they are transpatent which allowed you
to see through

i used them for
makeup, accossrise, underweare sets
even i put my babies clothes inside them so the babies bag 
will be well organized


i dont have alot of make up so that these bags are perfect for me
*


----------



## Toujoursluxe

Muji acrylic drawers are great but I also use ikea wooden organiser drawers, you can decorate them however you want and they're super cheap. The only downside is that it's pretty bulky and you can't see the drawer contents :s


----------



## wtmontana

After six months in a rental, I'm finally moving in with my partner at his parent's place! Now I have to try and set up my usual makeup location so that it doesn't look too much in what is now mine AND his' bedroom. Any tips on how to organize or store this (20 office drawers worth of stuff)??


----------



## Laebeth

I have a writing desk with multiple drawers.  It doubles as my computer desk.  It's what I found to work best for me.  I can sit to apply my makeup, opening whichever drawer I need to without having to take out everything.  I keep makeup brushes on top in decorative mugs and empty candle holders.


----------



## Sunshine Rose

I have a mismatch of drawers and containers storing my make-up. It works ok but I am just itching to change and re-organise the lot of it! Looking through this thread for inspiration - so far I'm thinking the Ikea Malm and Alex!


----------



## lizz129

Ladies -- Please !! Do adhere to guidelines for tossing your makeup!  The guidelines are based on bacteria forming from coming in contact with your skin, eyes, and saliva (even a drop) Most makeup has some form of chemical compound to combat this, however, it can and does breakdown after the recommended time (as noted by the number stamp or general statement above) and can cause breakouts, eye infections, etc.  this is a solution to a more problemic issue, wouldn't you think? Now go check your stash you beauties!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I've used a train case for years. Love it!


----------



## Sassydarlings

totally wow!!.. it's so pretty!! fits for you who loves makeup ^__^


----------



## Jpurse

My boyfriend just bought me the Muji 5 drawer and 2 drawer (w/o lid) for my birthday today and I can't freaking wait to go home and play with it!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHh. I had to force myself to go to work because I kept wanting to stare at it. Lol.

Thank you ladies for sharing your storage solutions . Love them all!


----------



## pquiles

my4boys said:
			
		

> This is my new setup I made drawers for my mineral eye shadows. It should hold up to 1000 shadows right now it has almost 609



Impressive!  Are you a make-up artist?


----------



## my4boys

pquiles said:
			
		

> Impressive!  Are you a make-up artist?



No I'm just an eye shadow addict lol


----------



## Aeris

Once in a while Clinique will give a free makeup bag filled with samples with your purchase. I have several of those makeup bags and I use them to sort my makeup (eye makeup in one, foundation/concealers in another, etc...).


----------



## designergirl6

i have a set of plastic drawers in my bathroom, where i keep all of my makeup. my brushes are kept in two cups on top of the drawers. my bathroom is TINY, so it's the most compact system right now. hopefully once we move into our new apartment, i'll be able to organize a bit better and get my makeup out of the bathroom. and someday, i'll have a vanity again. i miss mine.


----------



## BunnyLady4

I bought this great silver makeup case at Sephora a few years ago.  There are 4 trays on 2 different levels when you open it.  Love it!!!


----------



## Storm Spirit

My most commonly used items are stored in my MAC Hello Kitty vanity case, the rest I store in a plastic storage unit, though the latter is getting rather full and I may need to get a second


----------



## Netty_M.

My set up.


----------



## nessie805

I use this carrying Case. Hold everything well and locks an keys aswell


----------



## TiffanyS88




----------



## timelessbeauty

I bought this last week from Target, kinda pricey but I loved the colors and the fact that you can change the set up and even stack another shelf on top.


----------



## Tarhls

timelessbeauty said:
			
		

> I bought this last week from Target, kinda pricey but I loved the colors and the fact that you can change the set up and even stack another shelf on top.



The chest is so cute


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Started to use beauty boxes now that my plastic drawers are overfilling.


----------



## BarbAga

timelessbeauty said:


> I bought this last week from Target, kinda pricey but I loved the colors and the fact that you can change the set up and even stack another shelf on top.



Adorable!


----------



## Kansashalo

Netty_M. said:
			
		

> My set up.



Where did you buy these drawers?


----------



## Netty_M.

The Container store  they're about $12.99 each


----------



## Violetta_V

I have a drawer from Ikea:

http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/90106506/

It also holds some accessories.


----------



## Netty_M.

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10019532&N=&Ntt=3+drawer+box


Here's a link!


----------



## LisaMarie24

Acrylic cube


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Bought this acrylic box from Ebay. It was around $170 but worth every penny. I can clearly see all my makeup. Different height drawers, some with adjustable/optional dividers. 

All the acrylic storage cups on the top shelf I bought from the container store for about $3-6. They all came with lids and served different purposes (such as holding cotton balls an swabs, toothbrushes) but I just tossed the lids.

Round cup for eye pencils, round cup for brushes, round cup for mascaras, square cup for nail tools, and there is a long rectangular one in the back with 4 compartments I used for my tall lipglosses as lip pencils. 

Hope this inspires you.


----------



## MoneyPennie

I also used a cube dupe from eBay


----------



## Kansashalo

Netty_M. said:


> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?productId=10019532&N=&Ntt=3+drawer+box
> 
> 
> Here's a link!



Thanks!


----------



## jk82503

*well first off you should throw away all mascara that is over 6 monthes max and also you should throw away any eyeshadow that is un pigmented or is very old and same goes with the other cosmetics then for like foundation and concealer throw away wrong colors or formulas that don't match your skintone so basically get rid of all of your excess makeup that is just taking up space then you should get like the containers from walmart that are like 11.00 dollars and they have like 3 pretty good size compartments. you can choose what kind of size you want out of the 2 or 3 options then you could either arrange your makeup by like first container is your everyday makeup and then go down by makeup that you wear most and the 2nd options is to arrange it by looks like the first container is your everyday makeup and the second is your colorful makeup and like etc. the final choice is to organize it by foundations and concealers in one then blushes in another (cream,liquid,powder) and then bronzers in another (cream,liquid,powder) and you can put your highlighters in whichever box is least empty out of the bronzer and blush or if you have a lot then you could do a seperate box. Then i would do like eyeshadows and primers and all that then eyeliners then mascaras  then for lips you could do like lipsticks and lipbalms in one and then lipglosses and stains in another. also for your palattes you could store them in a cupboard or like in a storage place in your room and just pick your shadow or palatte for the day and them go into your bathroom*


----------



## All Smiles

I had my make up stored in a acrylic thingy but it always looked cluttered and disorganized. And all the make up storage I looked at was overpriced. So I went to my local office supply shop and went through desk storage. They had a collection were their accessories like pen, paper and paper trays were stackable ontop of each other. So the bottom part is actually an a4 paper tray with a drawer and the top a organiser for pens and envelops. The buckets i also bought from the office supply store.






When I'm using it I simply take my tray of lipstick off and bucket (I'm usually fiddling through it for things anyway) and Have whichever eyeshadow pallet I'm using open.


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

I have my makeup broken up into stuff I use frequently, stuff I use at least once a month, and stuff I rarely use. The stuff I rarely use is on top of my vanity separated by type in rubbermaid drawers. My extra palettes and a flower pot of brushes I don't particularly like live with them as well. The once a month makeup is stored by type (lip, blush, eyes) in clear tupperware type containers. My "everyday" makeup is also stored in a tupperware container. All of that is housed in a large rubbermaid rolling drawer set beside my bed. I really should take picture of it all. I've tried lately to get everything organized so I know what I really have.


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

I have this chest from Ikea.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90106506/#/90106506

I love it! But I am a little ticked because when I got it they only sold it in the birch color. But now they have the black/brown color that would match my bathroom MUCH better. But I'm too lazy to paint mine and too cheap to buy it again.


----------



## Badkitty424

I have a big train case and several makeup bags. I am also a basket lover and keep the stuff I use day to day in a basket on top of the vanity.


----------



## wtmontana

Now that I'm all moved in with my boyfriend at his parent's place, I've repurchased a bunch of my bigger office drawers (previously I had a mix of 5 and 4 drawers, making a total of 4 drawer sets) and given away my 5 drawers so that I just have 4 of the 4 drawer sets. This allows me to have a bigger drawer at the bottom of each set. I've gone through with my Brother labeller and now everything is super organized and easy to find. Not to mention neat and tidy!


----------



## TheImportersWife

Purchased on EBay, but I need to purchase a second one for all my stuff:


----------



## Pursestan

TheImportersWife said:


> Purchased on EBay, but I need to purchase a second one for all my stuff:



I have the same thing. I love it. It helps me keep track of what I have so that I don't end up with duplicates.


----------



## pmburk

I posted wayyyyyyyyyyyy back in this thread, but wanted to re-post. 

For my brushes, I use an ELF brush roll. This is a pretty old pic, most of these brushes have been upgraded to MAC.





For my makeup, I have a wooden machinist's chest that my husband surprised me with for Christmas 2010. I *love* it. It holds a ton and the organization is amazing. These are old pics from 2010, and most of this makeup is now gone... maybe I'll take some new ones!


----------



## pmburk

Okay, I was bored last night and took new pics of my machinist's chest. 

Brush roll - most of my brushes are MAC, but I also have a few Sigma, ELF Studio, Ulta Pro, and Hakuhodo.





Bottom large drawer - foundations, primers, concealers:





2nd large drawer - blushes, highlighters, powders:





Smaller drawers with lip products:









Smaller drawers with various eye products:


----------



## rainbowrose

My makeup is just in a set of cheap white stationery drawers. 3 drawers which I use to separate types of products e.g. "eyeshadow and blush" together. Doesn't look great though because its white and filthy with makeup!! Need something nicer, I really like the look of clear drawers like above.


----------



## tiffanystar

pmburk said:


> Okay, I was bored last night and took new pics of my machinist's chest.
> 
> Brush roll - most of my brushes are MAC, but I also have a few Sigma, ELF Studio, Ulta Pro, and Hakuhodo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom large drawer - foundations, primers, concealers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd large drawer - blushes, highlighters, powders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller drawers with lip products:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller drawers with various eye products:



This storage is beautiful.


----------



## magneticpoet

Caboodles Clear Acrylic Tray is wonderful. Other than that, I actually usually just keep everything in a travel bag, which you can find loads of on Amazon. As to expiration dates, I don't know. Sorry!


----------



## bluejinx

pmburk said:


> Okay, I was bored last night and took new pics of my machinist's chest.
> 
> Brush roll - most of my brushes are MAC, but I also have a few Sigma, ELF Studio, Ulta Pro, and Hakuhodo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom large drawer - foundations, primers, concealers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd large drawer - blushes, highlighters, powders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller drawers with lip products:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller drawers with various eye products:


I said it when you got it as a gift and I'll say it again now - GORGEOUS!!


----------



## pmburk

^ Thank you!


----------



## abandonedimages

I need more pictures! I love looking through everyone's organization systems!


----------



## declaredbeauty

I love my "ebay" acrylicconcepts clear cube but now I'm thinking about getting: http://www.originalbeautybox.com/ORIGINAL_BEAUTY_BOX/HOME.html since I'm trying to down size. Any one have one?


----------



## bagfashionista

i bought 2 MUJI drawers (because 2 is better than 1  )







But i don't have that much make up to fill up the first one, much less the second, so have been putting my jewelry in the other -- it's perfect for both


----------



## MissDelirium

I just bought some plastic/acrylic organizers from IKEA! They work perfectly

http://www.ikea.com/no/no/catalog/products/40164947/

http://www.ikea.com/no/no/catalog/products/60177473/


----------



## trendy_maui_mom

Here's my make up organizer from muji


----------



## kenseysimone

I have two of these three drawer cubes.


----------



## alisaxoxo

Hi Ladies!

So I never put much thought into my make up and where to keep it. After keeping it all in a big make up case (yes a bulky silver one) I thought it was finally time to get something more practical. At least for the make up I use daily and continue to store the rest in the case. So my DB (who is currently deployed in Afghanistan) sent me the Hudson + Bleecker cosmetic case for Christmas!  I absolutely LOVE it! https://www.joyus.com/beauty/catalo...bombay-turquoise-avion-cosmetics-case?vp=1940

What do you ladies store your make up in for every day? Or just in general?


----------



## Classygame

What a beautiful bag! I love the color.

I store the majority of my makeup in Muji drawers on my bathroom counter. I like being able to see where everything is, and I figured I'd better take advantage of it while I'm single and can take over all of the counter space. 

Here's my Muji drawers, although I changed how I store my palettes a couple days ago:




But recently I've been keeping my everyday makeup in a smaller makeup case from Forever 21, as I've been going back and forth between my house and my parents' house. It's also the same bag I use for my makeup when I travel. It's the one pictured here:


----------



## alisaxoxo

Awesome classygame! I really love the way you store your pallets because mine are currently in a cabinet in my bathroom. Where I live now is just temporary until I move to Arizona, so I am trying to get ideas on where to store all my make-up. I really love your Muji drawers. Maybe I will pick some up for my new home. Thanks so much for sharing and thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## Brwneyed1

pmburk said:


> I posted wayyyyyyyyyyyy back in this thread, but wanted to re-post.
> 
> For my brushes, I use an ELF brush roll. This is a pretty old pic, most of these brushes have been upgraded to MAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my makeup, I have a wooden machinist's chest that my husband surprised me with for Christmas 2010. I *love* it. It holds a ton and the organization is amazing. These are old pics from 2010, and most of this makeup is now gone... maybe I'll take some new ones!



OMG!!!! I  this. I wish I had seen this before I got my train case. Who made it?


----------



## Brwneyed1

I  this post you all have given me ideas on how to store my make-up better in my train case. I also like the idea of using an over the door shoe organizer for other things like creams ect. I would post pics if I was able to although you all might be bored.  =)


----------



## Brwneyed1

orejitagirl said:


> First off....Wow...I love everyones makeup collections...I have a small collection. I had my makeup just lying around in different boxes, and I wanted to organize it. I looked online and found "The Original Pink Box", which is basically just a pink tool box used to store makeup, etc. This was of course too much for my budget to spend on. I looked in my dad's garage and he had a nice one just waiting for me to empty it out...lol, but that was not a good plan. So I scoured the flea market until I came a cross one for $5.00 dls, it was red, and dusty....dirty....and I cleaned it...Dad painted it....and Viola "My Green Box". Hope you all like it.


 it.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Designer_Love said:


> basket of nailpolsih and other random things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tanning products, lotions, brushes and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more makeup


Like this idea too.


----------



## Brwneyed1

VanessaJean said:


> I stand up to do my hair but sit down to do my makeup now that I have my vanity. I will post pics but it's not quite finished yet.


I sit down for my make up & stand for my hair.


----------



## Brwneyed1

Looking @ all your pictures I regret not having the vanity my mom made for me any more. I was young & just starting to use make up ( 16). She bought a table just the right height @ a garage sale & fixed it up for me. It's been so long ago I don't even remember how it came to be that I don't have it any more. =(


----------



## Brwneyed1

sw0pp said:


> I always sit down for doing my makeup, but for hairstyling I'm always standing because by the time I'm doing my hair I'm already supposed to be out the door LOL


I can so relate .


----------



## prplhrt21

My stuff....Believe it or not..I have thrown out a lot of old stuff and this is what is left....


----------



## alisaxoxo

prplhrt21 said:


> My stuff....Believe it or not..I have thrown out a lot of old stuff and this is what is left....



I LOVE this! This is what I really want for my new home. Where did you get the drawers?


----------



## Evelyn63

Wow! this is one great discussion love the clear stackable drawers. That will really help me  keep my makeup organized and visible.  Thank you ladies for sharing so many great ideas....


----------



## prplhrt21

alisaxoxo said:


> I LOVE this! This is what I really want for my new home. Where did you get the drawers?



The wide drawers are from muji, I purchased the small ones on the right from amazon...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

prplhrt21 said:


> My stuff....Believe it or not..I have thrown out a lot of old stuff and this is what is left....


 
Great makeup stash! I love it!


----------



## alisaxoxo

prplhrt21 said:


> The wide drawers are from muji, I purchased the small ones on the right from amazon...



Thanks!! I will have to look into those. 

Does anyone store their makeup in drawers, but not on the counter? I like the idea of the drawers and how organized it is, but I don't know how i feel about it on the counter. I like my counters will the minimal on top of them......


----------



## prplhrt21

HermesNewbie said:


> Great makeup stash! I love it!


Thanks!!


----------



## prplhrt21

alisaxoxo said:


> Thanks!! I will have to look into those.
> 
> Does anyone store their makeup in drawers, but not on the counter? I like the idea of the drawers and how organized it is, but I don't know how i feel about it on the counter. I like my counters will the minimal on top of them......


I used to have my makeup in the vanity drawers, but then I couldn't see everything I had...so I moved it to be on top....I do have backups and extra stuff in the vanity drawers...


----------



## Jesssh

No makeup vanity for me. I need a sink, and there is limited counter space in my bathroom, so I got a little plastic tote that I keep under the sink:




I found an organizer that fits inside it at the Container Store.

Extra makeup is stored in the linen closet.

There is a magnifying mirror hinged to the inside the door of the medicine cabinet, so I can get real close. Lighting is good, too.


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

I don't have a ton of makeup, so a small 5-drawer organizer is perfect for me. One drawer each for face, eyes, lips, brushes, and hair accessories. If my collection gets any bigger I might need to upgrade, though


----------



## samlee

I set up my desk as my vanity and use the drawers plus the acrylic Muji drawer sets for additional storage.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

I have two of these and love them.


----------



## TygerKitty

Buckeyemommy said:


> I have two of these and love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2477567



I have one of these on my desk for all my nail basics (top coat, base coat, files, clippers, etc) as well as ponytail holders, lip balm and other things I like to have in easy reach.  Totally bought another to organize some of my smaller eyeshadow palettes (particularly my hello kitty ones).  Totally in love!  Mine are the dark pink color, though!


----------



## pmburk

Brwneyed1 said:


> OMG!!!! I  this. I wish I had seen this before I got my train case. Who made it?



Mine came from Harbor Freight Tools. I wouldn't recommend it for actual tool carrying, but for makeup it works awesome.

http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html


----------



## Brwneyed1

pmburk said:


> Mine came from Harbor Freight Tools. I wouldn't recommend it for actual tool carrying, but for makeup it works awesome.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html



Thanks for the information.


----------



## Apelila

This is my favorite part of my apartment my Vanity and my makeup...aside from my bags


----------



## Jesssh

pmburk said:


> Mine came from Harbor Freight Tools. I wouldn't recommend it for actual tool carrying, but for makeup it works awesome.
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/eight-drawer-wood-tool-chest-94538.html



Wow, that's beautiful! Why would a machinist need a built-in safety mirror?


----------



## Brwneyed1

Apelila said:


> This is my favorite part of my apartment my Vanity and my makeup...aside from my bags



WOW!!! I love it  my Grandma had a vanity that looked just like that. It is a beautiful piece of furniture to display your nice collection of make up & such.


----------



## Apelila

Brwneyed1 said:


> WOW!!! I love it  my Grandma had a vanity that looked just like that. It is a beautiful piece of furniture to display your nice collection of make up & such.


Thank you so much I did actually inherited this to my grandma she gave me the whole set the vanity,dresser,and night stand and they are in excellent condition,I take good care of it since It's very sentimental                                                                  Btw...I post my room It's in the Home and Garden thread you will see all the furniture


----------



## pmburk

Jesssh said:


> Wow, that's beautiful! Why would a machinist need a built-in safety mirror?



Thank you! I love mine, although I do one day want a "real" antique Gerstner. I've had this one for 3+ years and I can honestly say it has held up beautifully.

Re: the mirror. Quite simply, for guys to look at themselves. Seriously! It would normally be about face-level, on a work bench or on a riser (smaller toolbox underneath). The top portion is popular for personal items like a comb or whatever. Shop guys need to look good, too.


----------



## Myrkur

Purse-o-holic said:


> View attachment 1907149
> 
> 
> Bought this acrylic box from Ebay. It was around $170 but worth every penny. I can clearly see all my makeup. Different height drawers, some with adjustable/optional dividers.
> 
> All the acrylic storage cups on the top shelf I bought from the container store for about $3-6. They all came with lids and served different purposes (such as holding cotton balls an swabs, toothbrushes) but I just tossed the lids.
> 
> Round cup for eye pencils, round cup for brushes, round cup for mascaras, square cup for nail tools, and there is a long rectangular one in the back with 4 compartments I used for my tall lipglosses as lip pencils.
> 
> Hope this inspires you.


Wow! No offense but that is so expensive! It's just acrylic material and the brand muji has the same storage boxes for a lot less money!


----------



## beathatface

just purchased the muji 5 drawer acrylic case! its small for my stuff but i got it on sale, $10 off and no shipping. less then $18... cant beat it!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I organize my makeup by having it neatly packed in my Louis Vuitton toiletry bag


----------



## *schmoo*

Omg, this thread is awesome


----------



## LoVeinLA

I bought a makeup organizer and use an old cup for Brushes.  Works for me.


----------



## sonyaveronica

I love thinking about this, and I tend to obsess about it.

The Container store has amazing acrylic drawer sets that are perfect for storing all makeup in a visible way.  You could get several of these and they also keep your mu tidy and dustless.  

I also like big round and short glass vases or square ones (available at Michael's or any similar place).
You can store lipsticks in them, upside down for easy shade visibility.

I love round spice tables (avail. at BedBath and Beyond) for storing nail polish- you can arrange them by color and whiz it around when you want to get inspired for colors to do your mani's.

I also admit I'm a sucker for the makeup planner (like Trish Mcevoy) to keep things organized, but you do have to be committed to that line or similar (unless you want to depot stuff).


----------



## Ruby_Red

I just moved cross country and left my vanity and organizers behind, so I'm trying to work out new storage solutions right now. Browsing this thread has been great inspiration!

I'm thinking about grabbing one of these train cases from eBay to hold me over (they look like they might be the same as the Sephora cases, which are double the price): http://www.ebay.com/itm/141017989684


----------



## Ann1985

Muji acrylic drawer & Daiso.


----------



## GlamMani

Ann1985 said:


> Muji acrylic drawer & Daiso.


Agreed! Muji storage is great, and you can mix and match different 'shelves' to suit your particular make-up collection. I also like being able to see my make-up, so that I can easily find what I need.


----------



## Classygame

I finally got a makeup vanity! I'd been storing everything in Muji containers on my bathroom counter, which worked fine until it got so cluttered that it just wasn't functional anymore. So I raided Ikea and The Container Store and put this together. I'm so happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Samia

Classygame said:


> I finally got a makeup vanity! I'd been storing everything in Muji containers on my bathroom counter, which worked fine until it got so cluttered that it just wasn't functional anymore. So I raided Ikea and The Container Store and put this together. I'm so happy with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 2532092
> 
> View attachment 2532102



Looks great!


----------



## Lzamare

Classygame said:


> I finally got a makeup vanity! I'd been storing everything in Muji containers on my bathroom counter, which worked fine until it got so cluttered that it just wasn't functional anymore. So I raided Ikea and The Container Store and put this together. I'm so happy with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 2532092
> 
> View attachment 2532102



Very nice, and inspiring,


----------



## Bethc

I have a clear cube that I moved to my closet because it took up too much real estate on my dresser (it's full at this point ).  

This is what I have on my dresser from Muji




And my primary lipstick drawer, the rest is in the clear cube and a train case.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Classygame said:


> I finally got a makeup vanity! I'd been storing everything in Muji containers on my bathroom counter, which worked fine until it got so cluttered that it just wasn't functional anymore. So I raided Ikea and The Container Store and put this together. I'm so happy with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 2532092
> 
> View attachment 2532102



Love your new vanity.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Classygame said:


> I finally got a makeup vanity! I'd been storing everything in Muji containers on my bathroom counter, which worked fine until it got so cluttered that it just wasn't functional anymore. So I raided Ikea and The Container Store and put this together. I'm so happy with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 2532092
> 
> View attachment 2532102


 
Looks great - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bethc

Classygame said:


> I finally got a makeup vanity! I'd been storing everything in Muji containers on my bathroom counter, which worked fine until it got so cluttered that it just wasn't functional anymore. So I raided Ikea and The Container Store and put this together. I'm so happy with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 2532092
> 
> View attachment 2532102




Love the ways this looks, I wish I had room for the vanity!


----------



## Classygame

Bethc said:


> Love the ways this looks, I wish I had room for the vanity!




Thanks! I didn't really have room for it either. It's crammed into the corner, haha. But it works!


----------



## Lena186

juicybrat said:


> This is how I organize my make up



I like this!


----------



## Ladybug09

Shirley B. Eniang 

She uses the Muji storage also.


----------



## milksway25

Bethc said:


> I have a clear cube that I moved to my closet because it took up too much real estate on my dresser (it's full at this point ).
> 
> This is what I have on my dresser from Muji
> 
> View attachment 2532345
> 
> 
> And my primary lipstick drawer, the rest is in the clear cube and a train case.
> 
> View attachment 2532346



i love  it!


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh my goodness!

Part 1


----------



## Ladybug09




----------



## alyssa18o6

Ladybug09 said:


>





Might be the most beautiful thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Jesssh

Ladybug09 said:


>




Whew! I can't believe I watched the whole thing!

I want some Alex drawers just to have them. I don't have the stuff to put into them. All my makeup and skincare stock fits in one little basket and on one small shelf in a linen closet.

After watching that, I had to immediately reorg my two little nail polish racks by brand. They look so much better! I still have my nail polish sample sticks organized by color, so it's all good.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jesssh said:


> Whew! I can't believe I watched the whole thing!
> 
> I want some Alex drawers just to have them. I don't have the stuff to put into them. All my makeup and skincare stock fits in one little basket and on one small shelf in a linen closet.
> 
> After watching that, I had to immediately reorg my two little nail polish racks by brand. They look so much better! I still have my nail polish sample sticks organized by color, so it's all good.



Isn't it a beautiful room!


----------



## Ladybug09

Makeup Storage How to organize drawers


----------



## Melora24

Jesssh said:


> Whew! I can't believe I watched the whole thing!
> 
> I want some Alex drawers just to have them. I don't have the stuff to put into them. All my makeup and skincare stock fits in one little basket and on one small shelf in a linen closet.
> 
> After watching that, I had to immediately reorg my two little nail polish racks by brand. They look so much better! I still have my nail polish sample sticks organized by color, so it's all good.



I watched this video in fast mode  but I had to stop to count: not counting the nice shelves of the beginning, she has 3 drawers holding 50-60 nailpolishes each. She could change her nailpolish every other day, and not even use all bottles in a year!!!! do you think she doesn't have anything twice?


----------



## *schmoo*

I don't have even a quarter of the quantity of makeup that are in some of these videos. But this thread inspired me to get more organized. I'm waiting on some Muji drawers and I want to use those glass beads Sephora has for their brush containers.


----------



## Apelila

I have this vanity and have 2 drawers in each side and has a middle drawer as well...I keep my makeup pallets, nail polish, skin care, and makeup brushes, and the middle part I used to store my powder products since I luv face powders and I got those acrylic containers at Bed Bath and Beyond they are very sturdy and excellent quality I like my makeups to be organized and easy access as well..thank you for letting me share


----------



## Apelila

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> Part 1



I actually watched this 20x every morning when I get ready from work I luv tarababyz!!! 
Her makeup collection is awesome


----------



## Apelila

Classygame said:


> I finally got a makeup vanity! I'd been storing everything in Muji containers on my bathroom counter, which worked fine until it got so cluttered that it just wasn't functional anymore. So I raided Ikea and The Container Store and put this together. I'm so happy with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 2532092
> 
> View attachment 2532102


I luv it nice and organized


----------



## IramImtiaz

Apelila said:


> I have this vanity and have 2 drawers in each side and has a middle drawer as well...I keep my makeup pallets, nail polish, skin care, and makeup brushes, and the middle part I used to store my powder products since I luv face powders and I got those acrylic containers at Bed Bath and Beyond they are very sturdy and excellent quality I like my makeups to be organized and easy access as well..thank you for letting me share



Wooooot wooo! Fabulous collection


----------



## Apelila

IramImtiaz said:


> Wooooot wooo! Fabulous collection


Thank you so much


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I have Muji boxes for my stuff. Look the best IMO


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Apelila said:


> I have this vanity and have 2 drawers in each side and has a middle drawer as well...I keep my makeup pallets, nail polish, skin care, and makeup brushes, and the middle part I used to store my powder products since I luv face powders and I got those acrylic containers at Bed Bath and Beyond they are very sturdy and excellent quality I like my makeups to be organized and easy access as well..thank you for letting me share


 
I love your vanity! Everything is so organized and tidy!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

CrackBerryCream said:


> I have Muji boxes for my stuff. Look the best IMO


 
I love Muji boxes! I planning to visit the Muji store when I'm in NYC and will probably get 3-4 boxes.


----------



## Apelila

HermesNewbie said:


> I love your vanity! Everything is so organized and tidy!


Thank you It's my favorite place to relax..lol


----------



## BarbAga

Ladybug09 said:


>




This is amazing.  Would love to have this setup.


----------



## Bitten

BarbAga said:


> This is amazing. Would love to have this setup.


 
I agree, how gorgeous!!  

I don't have a lot of makeup and frankly my bathroom is tiny and the shape of our bedroom makes it awkward to fit a vanity in there, so I use Ikea white in-drawer storage trays and put everything in there, organised by type. As I said, I don't have a lot though so it's not a big deal to keep it neat and tidy


----------



## Ladybug09

BarbAga said:


> This is amazing.  Would love to have this setup.



So would I.


----------



## Cammi

BarbAga said:


> This is amazing.  Would love to have this setup.


This is gorgeous


----------



## ArtsyLVChick

Ikea organizer $8.. It's no where near full yet and to think I  bought two. I'm still sorting through my make up; eye shadow, blush etc.. I can imagine what it will look like when I'm done bc they really hold alot. Hope that helps


----------



## haribansh

I have been looking for this product/service and I found this one* www.sherrieblossom.com*  I am not sure about the quality or the origin of their  offering.  Has anyone have looked into this before? If you have any  other options you know are worth the time to check out, please post them  here. Thanks!


----------



## ninjanna

I use a acrylic make up holder I got from Daiso, that has one square at both ends and nine slots to hold lipstick. But I mainly use the holder for lipsticks since I have so many. I wish I bought more!
I hold my brushes in tea china from Daiso.


----------



## krissa

ArtsyLVChick said:


> Ikea organizer $8.. It's no where near full yet and to think I  bought two. I'm still sorting through my make up; eye shadow, blush etc.. I can imagine what it will look like when I'm done bc they really hold alot. Hope that helps



Do you have a link for this? Thanks


----------



## krissa

haribansh said:


> I have been looking for this product/service and I found this one* www.sherrieblossom.com*  I am not sure about the quality or the origin of their  offering.  Has anyone have looked into this before? If you have any  other options you know are worth the time to check out, please post them  here. Thanks!



Look into the muji box I'm sure it will be a lot cheaper. If you're in the NYC area you can pick them up and don't have to wait/pay for shipping. 

http://www.muji.us/store/storage/acrylic-cases/acrylic-case-5-drawers.html


----------



## suzyloveschanel

I bought the muji containers! I got a 5 drawer and 1 large love it!!


----------



## saintgermain

^^ what a great idea to use rocks


----------



## LVoeletters

I bought a desk that doubles as a Vanity for me. I find this helps me limit my make up spending. On top of my vanity I keep brushes and talk tubes in the compartments. I bought this years ago and it was expensive for what it was from
Pbteen, so I forced myself to recycle it.  I also use the owl candle from west elm to hold some Nars pencils


----------



## LVoeletters

whoops forgot attachment


----------



## Maice

I love all the ideas and makeup holders here - I was surprised when I checked this thread out, since I was going to answer my trusty makeup case/pouch. I don't have brushes since I don't use blush or eye shadow, and my makeup right now consists of foundation and lipgloss.  I suppose for my needs, my trusty old pouch is okay.  I'm loving the pics of the ideas/makeup holders/organizers here though!


----------



## crimson22

Another vote for the Muji acrylic drawers! I also like the IKEA Alex unit.


----------



## Caz71

my bestie is hooked on the home shopping channel (tVSN), she bought a make up organizer box thingy. She bought me one too, but its much bigger. its huge!!. has compartments that pop out . Its fun to open it and find my make up treasures to wear...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Caz71 said:


> my bestie is hooked on the home shopping channel (tVSN), she bought a make up organizer box thingy. She bought me one too, but its much bigger. its huge!!. has compartments that pop out . Its fun to open it and find my make up treasures to wear...


 
Sounds great! Do you have any pics?


----------



## milksway25

my HaPpy pLaCe


----------



## ForeverInPink

milksway25 said:


> my HaPpy pLaCe
> 
> View attachment 2643762



Wow! Such a well organized treasure trove of goodies!!! I love Jo Malone too


----------



## bluejinx

Right now my very ugly storage (that i hate but its functionable) is this (though this was taken 7 months ago and has grown since then:


----------



## bluejinx




----------



## bluejinx

Ladybug09 said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> Part 1




i. die. 

no words. at all for this. its just insanity at a most amazing and fantastic and epic level!


----------



## bombed

Oh my gosh! And I thought that I had a lot of make up! :giggles:

Your collection is to die for! I love that you have so many different brands too. I am a devoted Dior addict. I have even managed to get my hands on Dior deodorant (yes they make it!).

Out of all those goodies, can you suggest what your top brand of choice may be? Thanks!


----------



## Kitch Girl

I have a small clear acrylic 3 drawer unit. I have tried the makeup organizers with spaces for everything and just found to difficult to clean. This is simple and looks lovely....


----------



## Kitch Girl

bluejinx said:


> i. die.
> 
> no words. at all for this. its just insanity at a most amazing and fantastic and epic level!


OMG - how do you use all of it?! My 15 year old daughter would be in heaven in that room!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

bluejinx said:


> i. die.
> 
> no words. at all for this. its just insanity at a most amazing and fantastic and epic level!











bombed said:


> Oh my gosh! And I thought that I had a lot of make up! :giggles:
> 
> Your collection is to die for! I love that you have so many different brands too. I am a devoted Dior addict. I have even managed to get my hands on Dior deodorant (yes they make it!).
> 
> Out of all those goodies, can you suggest what your top brand of choice may be? Thanks!





It's not mine.


----------



## Kansashalo

Bumping...

I was at my local TJMaxx yesterday and they had TONS of acrylic drawers, cups, and other makeup storage items.  They were located in both the jewelry section and in the beauty section.  The prices ranged from $5.99 to $24.99.  

FYI in case you are like me and want clear acrylic storage options for cheap.


----------



## ellah012

milksway25 said:


> my HaPpy pLaCe
> 
> View attachment 2643762


your happy place is extremely lovely XD

... and neat, so very neat!!!


----------



## ellah012

bluejinx said:


> Right now my very ugly storage (that i hate but its functionable) is this (though this was taken 7 months ago and has grown since then:


many hearts for your collection~~ so many pretties I wish I had invested ~


----------



## Apelila

My new addition to my vanity


----------



## TygerKitty

Apelila said:


> My new addition to my vanity



So much gold and shiny!  Pretty pretty!


----------



## Apelila

TygerKitty said:


> So much gold and shiny!  Pretty pretty!


Thank you I condence all my gold and rose gold packaging in this acrylic container that i got in Bed bath and beyond and display as a centerpiece on my vanity


----------



## milksway25

ForeverInPink said:


> Wow! Such a well organized treasure trove of goodies!!! I love Jo Malone too





ellah012 said:


> your happy place is extremely lovely XD
> 
> ... and neat, so very neat!!!



thank u lovelies im a bit ocd so i tend to be a lil' too organize need more muji coz i am running out of space. only tf, chanel, jo malone are kept in this area. my skincare and other make up brands are in separate area now. i just dont wanna buy new drawers yet coz i know i will buy more make up if i do. hehe tc


----------



## LoriQ

Ha! I am a makeup junkie without organization! lol I need to do something with all my makeup. Right now I have my makeup in my linen closet separated by e/s, lipsticks & lip glosses, My one & only blush lol, nail polishes. In my makeup bag that I carry with me I have my mascara, eyeliner, my favorite lipstick & lip gloss & my compact. I know pretty bad huh?


----------



## LoriQ

Apelila said:


> My new addition to my vanity



That is GORGEOUS!! I am so envious!! Where did you get that?


----------



## LoriQ

bluejinx said:


> Right now my very ugly storage (that i hate but its functionable) is this (though this was taken 7 months ago and has grown since then:



That is very nice! I wish mine was so organized! You sure have enough pencils! Wow!


----------



## LoriQ

bluejinx said:


>



Damn! You even have stuff you've never opened!! And I thought I had a lot of makeup! You girls put me to shame! I need to catch up! lol


----------



## LoriQ

bluejinx said:


> i. die.
> 
> no words. at all for this. its just insanity at a most amazing and fantastic and epic level!



OMG! Looks like a store! Damn girl! Can I come over and play? lol And your doggie...sooo cute!!


----------



## LoriQ

Kitch Girl said:


> OMG - how do you use all of it?! My 15 year old daughter would be in heaven in that room!!!



Hell I would be in heaven! lol I wanna come over there and play!


----------



## LoriQ

Kansashalo said:


> Bumping...
> 
> I was at my local TJMaxx yesterday and they had TONS of acrylic drawers, cups, and other makeup storage items.  They were located in both the jewelry section and in the beauty section.  The prices ranged from $5.99 to $24.99.
> 
> FYI in case you are like me and want clear acrylic storage options for cheap.



Thanks! I'm gonna have to check that out! I seriously do need some organization!


----------



## LoriQ

Apelila said:


> My new addition to my vanity



Oh yeah...I need a vanity too! I have always wanted a vanity with a lighted makeup mirror


----------



## LoriQ

Apelila said:


> My new addition to my vanity



Is all your makeup from Elizabeth Ardin?


----------



## Apelila

LoriQ said:


> That is GORGEOUS!! I am so envious!! Where did you get that?


Sorry late reply...all the clear containers are from Bed Bath and Beyond


----------



## Apelila

LoriQ said:


> Is all your makeup from Elizabeth Ardin?


I would say 50% is Elizabeth Arden my HG product


----------



## Apelila

Updated centerpiece organization


----------



## Lena186

Apelila said:


> Updated centerpiece organization



Very organized! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Apelila

Lena186 said:


> Very organized!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Thank you


----------



## LovesCoco

We remodeled our bathroom last winter and the vanity I chose had drawers instead of cabinets. I bought some inexpensive bamboo drawer boxes from Amazon and this is how it turned out. I use the space in the back to put items I don't use as frequently. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LovesCoco

cristinalife said:


> 1. Find a place for each kind of product and stick to it.
> 2. Fill a votive holder with coffee beans and keep your brushes in it.
> 3. Magnetize it.
> 4. Put everything out in the open where you can see it.
> 5. Deconstruct and decoupage old boxes.
> 6. You can also make a whole chest of cardboard drawers.
> 7. Hang your products up and reclaim your precious bathroom counter space.
> 8. Sew a little sleeping bag for your brushes.
> 9. Or contain them in gold.
> 10. Divide (and conquer) your drawers.
> 11. Hanging organizer + makeup = genius.
> 12. Use a magazine rack to bring order to stacks of big palettes.
> 13. Use a bead organizer to straighten stuff up.
> 14. And if all of this _still_ seems like too much to manage, theres always this classic.




Great ideas! I keep a hanging organizer with clear pockets mostly packed for travel. Couldn't function without it!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Grande Latte

A couple beautiful vanity trays.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

milksway25 said:


> my HaPpy pLaCe
> 
> View attachment 2643762


 
That would make me happy too!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My vanity/makeup storage:


----------



## TygerKitty

HermesNewbie said:


> My vanity/makeup storage:
> View attachment 2703477



What kind of mirror is that?  What a lovely desk piece!  It's beautiful!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

TygerKitty said:


> What kind of mirror is that?  What a lovely desk piece!  It's beautiful!




Thank you! After looking at several vanities I ended up choosing this desk because it had more space and drawers. Plus, it was cheaper than the vanities I was looking at.

The mirror is the Glamour Vanity Mirror from Zadro. I found it at Bed Bath & Beyond. I absolutely love it! The light is extremely flattering and it is very high quality. It is a bit pricey but I used a 20% off coupon.


----------



## TygerKitty

HermesNewbie said:


> Thank you! After looking at several vanities I ended up choosing this desk because it had more space and drawers. Plus, it was cheaper than the vanities I was looking at.
> 
> The mirror is the Glamour Vanity Mirror from Zadro. I found it at Bed Bath & Beyond. I absolutely love it! The light is extremely flattering and it is very high quality. It is a bit pricey but I used a 20% off coupon.




Thanks for the info! I was given a vanity from a family member otherwise I probably would buy a desk too!


----------



## *MJ*

HermesNewbie said:


> My vanity/makeup storage:
> View attachment 2703477




Beautiful setup!! Love the desk!! May I ask where you found it? &#128536;&#127801;


----------



## Lena186

HermesNewbie said:


> My vanity/makeup storage:
> View attachment 2703477



Lovely! And I love the stool


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## GirlieShoppe

*MJ* said:


> Beautiful setup!! Love the desk!! May I ask where you found it? &#128536;&#127801;


 
Thank you so much! I found the desk at Overstock.com:

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...fccid=PEWDWIOGP3534OSM53IPYPS65Q&searchidx=15


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lena186 said:


> Lovely! And I love the stool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Thank you! I bought it because it looks just like the VCA Alhambra clover.


----------



## Lena186

HermesNewbie said:


> Thank you! I bought it because it looks just like the VCA Alhambra clover.



It does and it's beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lena186 said:


> It does and it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
Thanks, dear friend! 

EDIT: I'm so sorry, I am confusing you with another Lena! Sorry for any confusion! Thank you so much for your sweet words - I appreciate it!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lena186 said:


> Lovely! And I love the stool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 

Edit: Oh, my! I am confusing you with another Lena! So sorry!


----------



## Lena186

HermesNewbie said:


> Edit: Oh, my! I am confusing you with another Lena! So sorry!



It's ok dear


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Lena186 said:


> It's ok dear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
 I am normally not this scatterbrained. It's been a long day!


----------



## milksway25

HermesNewbie said:


> That would make me happy too!





HermesNewbie said:


> My vanity/makeup storage:
> View attachment 2703477



thanks! love your vanity as well


----------



## BellaLakes

I have a large Kate Spade Le Pavillion Natalie in my bathroom and in my purse, I have an LV small make-up cosmetic bag in monogram print


----------



## panda83

Bethc said:


> I have a clear cube that I moved to my closet because it took up too much real estate on my dresser (it's full at this point ).
> 
> This is what I have on my dresser from Muji
> 
> View attachment 2532345
> 
> 
> And my primary lipstick drawer, the rest is in the clear cube and a train case.
> 
> View attachment 2532346


love this set up! so clean and chic and also chanel!


----------



## pink sapphire

apelila said:


> my new addition to my vanity



beautiful


----------



## Fendi213

Currently it's in the top drawer of my vanity separated by draw dividers but I'm moving in a few days and plan to get a MUJI clear cube for my bathroom.


----------



## just1morebag

LOVE this thread,, just started getting ideas to organize my makeup situation!! these ideas & pics are fantastic and so helpful!! can't wait to get my sh*t together and use some creative little containers,,, bottles,,, racks & or acrylic drawers or stackers to get all my stuff out where i can see it and remember to use it!!


----------



## SummerSolstices

I have a very small collection which explains why a faux Kardashian makeup organizer is more than sufficient while allowing me to see the few items that I own.


----------



## ilina

thanks you


----------



## pinky70

few make up bags and acrylic containers ,need to find something better and cool~


----------



## gracekelly

I was the big sucker a few months ago and bought the Trish McEvoy make-up planner.  Turns out to be a great thing for travel.  You can pry out colors from other collections and put on to the pages because they are magnetic.  For once I traveled with my make-up all in one place that did not take up as much room.


----------



## babysunshine

A Jill Stuart makeup case for home, and a makeup pouch for going out.


----------



## Ghettoe

milksway25 said:


> my HaPpy pLaCe
> 
> View attachment 2643762



Dream collection here. Perfect amount! I want to have a similar collection with slightly less products. I'm too lazy for nail polish but your TF goodies are


----------



## just1morebag

if i can't see it, i won't use it,,,,some of my goodies out where i can see em,,, in my lil comfort zone in the Morning sun


----------



## peachy pink

acryl boxes and  glasses that were made for candles, but i prefer them this way as a brush holder 







HermesNewbie said:


> My vanity/makeup storage:
> View attachment 2703477



this is beautiful!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

milksway25 said:


> thanks! love your vanity as well


 
Thank you so much! Sorry, I'm just now seeing your post!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I'm loving these lipstick, lip gloss, and blush storage containers from byAlegory:


----------



## StopHammertime

I don't have anything extravagant, I use a small plastic set of drawers.


Palettes and makeup removers on top


First drawer lippies 


Second drawer face products 


Third drawer eye products 


The 4th and 5th have products I use less frequently, like eyebrow wax or backups. I don't have much but I use pretty much everything


----------



## milksway25

Ghettoe said:


> Dream collection here. Perfect amount! I want to have a similar collection with slightly less products. I'm too lazy for nail polish but your TF goodies are



 thanks! i added a few of the fall Chanel and TF collection. i might have to skip on make up for a while becoz tbh i think i have enuff. im guilty of forgetin what i have and not using all of it anymore. i'm trying to be good and circulate whatever makeup i have thou...


----------



## ItzBellaDuh




----------



## lovethatduck

ItzBellaDuh said:


> View attachment 2771287
> View attachment 2771288



Very nice!


----------



## wekilledcouture

Hubby was sick of mine being spread everywhere so I now have a lovely addition to my acrylic organisation! Luxe original box from the makeup box shop. 
I also have a nail stand which fits my Chanel's perfectly and a few lipstick holders! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wekilledcouture

Oops! Posted too quick 
Okay so I also keep my brushes in a mug I had made! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (no brush guards for the pic) 

A have a couple empty diptique candles that hold clean sponge wedges and qtips! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lena186

wekilledcouture said:


> Hubby was sick of mine being spread everywhere so I now have a lovely addition to my acrylic organisation! Luxe original box from the makeup box shop.
> I also have a nail stand which fits my Chanel's perfectly and a few lipstick holders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780138
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum






wekilledcouture said:


> Oops! Posted too quick
> Okay so I also keep my brushes in a mug I had made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no brush guards for the pic)
> 
> A have a couple empty diptique candles that hold clean sponge wedges and qtips!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Lovely! Love this Chanel station of yours


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## K.H.LVoe

wekilledcouture said:


> Hubby was sick of mine being spread everywhere so I now have a lovely addition to my acrylic organisation! Luxe original box from the makeup box shop.
> I also have a nail stand which fits my Chanel's perfectly and a few lipstick holders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780138
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow! I love this! You've inspired me to get my make-up more organized.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Thanks for the love ladies! The trick is puttinng everything back after I use it haha! But I'm getting better 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Deborah1986

HermesNewbie said:


> My vanity/makeup storage:
> View attachment 2703477



Amazing


----------



## GingerSnap527

wekilledcouture said:


> Thanks for the love ladies! The trick is puttinng everything back after I use it haha! But I'm getting better
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




This! I am good at organizing, it is the putting back that is hard.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Deborah1986 said:


> Amazing


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

wekilledcouture said:


> Hubby was sick of mine being spread everywhere so I now have a lovely addition to my acrylic organisation! Luxe original box from the makeup box shop.
> I also have a nail stand which fits my Chanel's perfectly and a few lipstick holders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780138
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 


wekilledcouture said:


> Oops! Posted too quick
> Okay so I also keep my brushes in a mug I had made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no brush guards for the pic)
> 
> A have a couple empty diptique candles that hold clean sponge wedges and qtips!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Awesome! I love the mug!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ItzBellaDuh said:


> View attachment 2771287
> View attachment 2771288


 


StopHammertime said:


> I don't have anything extravagant, I use a small plastic set of drawers.
> View attachment 2759452
> 
> Palettes and makeup removers on top
> View attachment 2759453
> 
> First drawer lippies
> View attachment 2759454
> 
> Second drawer face products
> View attachment 2759455
> 
> Third drawer eye products
> View attachment 2759456
> 
> The 4th and 5th have products I use less frequently, like eyebrow wax or backups. I don't have much but I use pretty much everything


 
Very  nice, ladies!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'm enjoying everyone's pics.

*wekilledcouture*, your storage is very pretty and organized. I love your custom mug.


----------



## elsarosen

I have a ton of makeup, so I find that stand alone plastic containers, the one with see-through drawers, do a great job a keeping my makeup organized and clean.  You can find them in the home section at Target.  There's a greater selection though at Ikea and my favourite place on the planet, Bed Bath & Beyond.  You can also find really cheap storage containers too in Walmart.


----------



## raiderette74

I don't have a huge stash but it still needs organizing. I have basket/drawer organizers for my make up drawer and then I keep staples in a desktop file organizer with drawers.   I have lippies in a plastic storage container.


----------



## Snowy Girl

You should replace your mascara every three months.  Lipstick does go bad - the chemicals and fillers breakdown and will develop an odor.


----------



## LovelyDiamond

I got a pretty functional clear organizer from the container store with helpful compartments during their yearly sale.


----------



## Kapster

I have been hard at work trying to declutter, organize my collection, and separate out items to trade/give away/use for travel! I love seeing everyone's organizational tips and photos 

I was able to find the Clearly Chic organizers at TJ Maxx --- it's the same brand sold at Container Store, but at 50% of the cost! At least in the Chicago area, I was only able to find these at TJ Maxx locations, not Marshalls. 

Here are some photos of my in-progress organization.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Jewelry boxes from target (one is makeup, one is skincare), with a tray for current colors


----------



## MahoganyQT

ValentineNicole said:


> Jewelry boxes from target (one is makeup, one is skincare), with a tray for current colors




I have the same tray from Target! The picture does it no justice, it's lovely. I use it for all of my perfume


----------



## ValentineNicole

MahoganyQT said:


> I have the same tray from Target! The picture does it no justice, it's lovely. I use it for all of my perfume




Isn't it? I love all three pieces. We just moved and my new home has very few drawers. I thought these were perfect solutions!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My new spinning lipstick tower:


----------



## papertiger

My Ellis Faas canister holders (I have 3)

Powder and mirror goes in the top.
Foundation in the middle
lip/concealer/eye/blush/mascara around 
No need for any extra brushes 

Other make-up is in a hard, large Delsey vanity case I've had since I was 13 (we had to have them at school). It's tray is transparent so you can see what's under even when the tray is fully stocked. 

I'm not at home right now but you get the idea about the EF holders from this stock photo


----------



## elisian

I have a fairly small collection because my routine is largely basics I only need one of (face, blush, black eyeliner/mascara, concealer, etc). I try to keep it simple with eyeshadow by using NAKED palettes (stackable!) and have only ~10 lipsticks.

In order to stay organized, I box away *unopened* items (extra mascaras, liners, my infinite supply of sample lotions I really should just put on eBay) and keep everything open and in use right now, including facial cleansers etc, in one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Acrylic-Jewelry-Cosmetic-Storage-Display/dp/B00DUJEWDE/

Makeup's not one of those things you can store and revisit years later... so I try to keep the collection small at any time. Acrylic organizers are amazing. Natural storage limits


----------



## sally.m

HermesNewbie said:


> I'm loving these lipstick, lip gloss, and blush storage containers from byAlegory:
> 
> View attachment 2757556
> View attachment 2757557



Now off to google byalegory! I love the shadow stackables.


----------



## sally.m

wekilledcouture said:


> Hubby was sick of mine being spread everywhere so I now have a lovely addition to my acrylic organisation! Luxe original box from the makeup box shop.
> I also have a nail stand which fits my Chanel's perfectly and a few lipstick holders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780138
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



A girl after my own heart, Chanel heaven!


----------



## Slc9

wekilledcouture said:


> Oops! Posted too quick
> Okay so I also keep my brushes in a mug I had made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no brush guards for the pic)
> 
> A have a couple empty diptique candles that hold clean sponge wedges and qtips!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
> Insta: @wekilledcouture
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I keep my brushes in a mug too!  As a makeup artist, my everyday used ones I use a mug in my bathroom cabinet and the handle is easy to grab then I have two more sets always clean in a makeup case.


----------



## sally.m

Muji stackable boxes. I hope to get a few more for Christmas!!!


----------



## Usave1994

socaltrojan said:


> This weekend, I have vowed to go through my makeup and throw out the stuff I never use.
> 
> How long does makeup last?  I have some eye shadows and lip glosses for a while, no idea when I got them.  How do I know if they have gone bad?
> 
> I have a really nice closet in my bathroom that has a lot of shelves.  So I am thinking I am going to arrange my products on the shelves.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for containers and other organizational items I can use to transform my makeup and skincare closet?


Yeah it will look great on the shelves. It is a nice idea


----------



## pinky70

Caboodles trays !


----------



## Barbie Ann

I like these acrylic drawers as everything stays neat and organized and I can see everything!


----------



## Barbie Ann




----------



## Slc9

Barbie Ann said:


> I like these acrylic drawers as everything stays neat and organized and I can see everything!



Awesome!!


----------



## Valeriee

Barbie Ann said:


> I like these acrylic drawers as everything stays neat and organized and I can see everything!


 
That is an impressive collection.  Do you end up using everything within reasonable periods of time?  I only have a few things from each makeup item (two small makeup bags of items - one for solid makeup and another one for liquid makeup and loose powders), so I'm always curious how people with such large collections manage their makeup.


----------



## sally.m

Barbie Ann said:


> I like these acrylic drawers as everything stays neat and organized and I can see everything!



More in-depth photos needed if you have time, I love seeing peoples collections and girl, you have a collection!


----------



## maryamm

couldn't paste a photo

http://im90.gulfup.com/viNj2X.jpg


----------



## Deborah1986

sally.m said:


> Muji stackable boxes. I hope to get a few more for Christmas!!!
> 
> View attachment 2815380



Love it !!


----------



## SBunz25

Does anyone use Sherrieblossom icebox? If so, what is your review? They look like they are of great quality, but extremely pricey. Of the people who have used them of the limited reviews I can find online, they seem to love them. Debating on if I should take the plunge for makeup storage...


----------



## Apelila

So far this is the way I organize my makeup...acrylic drawer and my antique vanity from great grandma


----------



## SBunz25

What containers did you use?


----------



## Apelila

SBunz25 said:


> What containers did you use?


I hope this is regarding to my post..lol
The acrylic are from Bed Bath & Beyond


----------



## SBunz25

Apelila said:


> I hope this is regarding to my post..lol
> The acrylic are from Bed Bath & Beyond




Yes!! Thank you!


----------



## juicyincouture

My mom gave me a vintage Estee Lauder box a couple years ago that comes with a lock and key. I use that and it holds lots of makeup.


----------



## GingerSnap527

My mom got me this for Christmas. I probably won't use it, since I have all my makeup in acrylic boxes, but maybe for travel. 

It is from the Lori Grenier (sp?) collection on QVC. As a side note, I have a jewelry box from her collection that is incredible.


----------



## kett

This thread makes me so happy. When I feel like maybe I own too much makeup I come here and realize that I can definitely buy that new blush that I've been eyeballing.


----------



## Apelila

kett said:


> This thread makes me so happy. When I feel like maybe I own too much makeup I come here and realize that I can definitely buy that new blush that I've been eyeballing.


Yup that's right I felt like I totally need that new palette in Sephoralol


----------



## reasnableblonde

I currently use the Alex drawer system from Ikea, but we're doing bathroom renovations and I will finally have room for a vanity, so I got a mirrored piece from Southern Enterprises and some acrylic organizers from Amazon. (I'm too new, can't post pictures yet. )


----------



## Ghettoe

A bag due to living conditions. I don't have an extreme amount though It has grown like twice in size since last year. It used to all fit in one bag. I will be downsizing soon anyway.


----------



## Ghettoe

I wish I could get an acrylic organizer.

Accidentally double posted this with a pic.


----------



## mashedpotato

Nile Acrylic organizer purchased from amazon. Has variety of compartments and size is just right, not too bulky either. I use it to hold my everyday cosmetics, brushes etc...


----------



## Mrs LV

Here is my setup in my vanity. 
Muji cubes on top of my vanity and Ikea setup inside the drawers. 
Desk is also from Ikea.


----------



## Deborah1986

Mrs LV said:


> Here is my setup in my vanity.
> Muji cubes on top of my vanity and Ikea setup inside the drawers.
> Desk is also from Ikea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870851
> View attachment 2870852
> View attachment 2870853



Amazing !!!!


----------



## Mailai

Mrs LV said:


> Here is my setup in my vanity.
> Muji cubes on top of my vanity and Ikea setup inside the drawers.
> Desk is also from Ikea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870851
> View attachment 2870852
> View attachment 2870853




Ok I need to know where about to get these drawer organisers, do share &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mrs LV

Mailai said:


> Ok I need to know where about to get these drawer organisers, do share &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




I got it at IKEA about a year ago on sale. I dont think they have it anymore but they were very popular so maybe you can find some on Ebay or so.


----------



## kenseysimone




----------



## pinky70

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2901853



Lovely setup and natural light is best for checking makeup out !


----------



## SBunz25

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2901853




What container did you use to store your makeup? Looks beautiful!


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi all! Unfortunately my bedroom gets the least amount of light and I had to stick my vanity away from the window. For some reason my overhead lights are yellowing. Do you reccomend something for adding a clean white light to my vanity?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 2901853


 
Your vanity is absolutely gorgeous!

Another JEM fan here!


----------



## miranda6383

This is what I use too. Works great!


----------



## SBunz25

miranda6383 said:


> This is what I use too. Works great!




Can you repost? It didn't come through. Thanks!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I use an acrylic organizer just for my chanel makeup


----------



## deamongirl

customized acrylic box for my eyeliners and whatever fits in per section.


----------



## lulugirl896

I've been so inspired by this thread! Here's my little 'glamour nook':

-I don't have or use a lot of makeup so nothing but a small acrylic organizer to store my lipsticks.
- I ordered the led lamp from Amazon. 
- I just received my Starlet Vanity Girl mirror....love it!
- I reupholstered the Pier 1 Hayworth bench with lace to give it a more old school Hollywood look.
- I use a pull-out rack (originally intended for a laundry room) to store my toiletries and hair brushes. 
- The layout gives me space to keep my curling iron and hot comb on the ledge beside me. 
- On the opposite side there is another 'nook' that I have customized into what my husband refers to as the 'waiting room'. ( Which is ridiculous because I can see him checking himself out in the mirror while he sits there!)

Thank you all for inviting me into your lovely spaces and giving me lots of ideas on getting my dream space set up!


----------



## pinky70

lulugirl896 said:


> I've been so inspired by this thread! Here's my little 'glamour nook':
> 
> -I don't have or use a lot of makeup so nothing but a small acrylic organizer to store my lipsticks.
> - I ordered the led lamp from Amazon.
> - I just received my Starlet Vanity Girl mirror....love it!
> - I reupholstered the Pier 1 Hayworth bench with lace to give it a more old school Hollywood look.
> - I use a pull-out rack (originally intended for a laundry room) to store my toiletries and hair brushes.
> - The layout gives me space to keep my curling iron and hot comb on the ledge beside me.
> - On the opposite side there is another 'nook' that I have customized into what my husband refers to as the 'waiting room'. ( Which is ridiculous because I can see him checking himself out in the mirror while he sits there!)
> 
> Thank you all for inviting me into your lovely spaces and giving me lots of ideas on getting my dream space set up!



Love your setup and bathrrom space !

LOVELY INVITING MAKEUP COUNTER.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Just bought this in white to accompany my West Elm vanity. Cheap and very good quality for IKEA - highly recommend! http://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/10251045/


----------



## PorscheGirl

I have 2 of the same acrylic organizer . I use one for face products and the other for eye products. Makes it so much easier to find what I'm looking for. I have 2 cups holding my brushes.
Guess it's the Virgo in me!
Luckily I have enough counter space so it doesn't look crowded.
It's not as big as it looks. 9.4" x 6" x 7.5"


----------



## alison_elle

Ooh, not sure why I never noticed this thread before. My vanity space is my favourite space in my apartment!

I have the IKEA MALM vanity and ALEX 9-drawers, in which I have organized my collection.







Inside the MALM drawer is my "everyday" makeup (what I reach for most often). I have things organized in cutlery trays.






On top, I keet go-to lippies and eye products in these small plastic drawer sets.






My ALEX 9-drawer features the bulk of my other makeup and my nail polish collection. Here's one of the drawers:







I made a (really poorly edited) video that shows the whole thing in case anyone is interested. It's here: http://www.alison-elle.com/2015/01/makeup-collection-storage-organization-vanity-ikea-malm-alex.html


----------



## MissScarlett

I have an Ikea Alex outside of the bathroom and some hanging Ikea baskets for my most used stuff by the sink. This is just after it was hung so it doesn't look like this any more.


----------



## pinky70

MissScarlett said:


> I have an Ikea Alex outside of the bathroom and some hanging Ikea baskets for my most used stuff by the sink. This is just after it was hung so it doesn't look like this any more.



Neatly organized


----------



## pinky70

alison_elle said:


> Ooh, not sure why I never noticed this thread before. My vanity space is my favourite space in my apartment!
> 
> I have the IKEA MALM vanity and ALEX 9-drawers, in which I have organized my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the MALM drawer is my "everyday" makeup (what I reach for most often). I have things organized in cutlery trays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top, I keet go-to lippies and eye products in these small plastic drawer sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ALEX 9-drawer features the bulk of my other makeup and my nail polish collection. Here's one of the drawers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a (really poorly edited) video that shows the whole thing in case anyone is interested. It's here: http://www.alison-elle.com/2015/01/makeup-collection-storage-organization-vanity-ikea-malm-alex.html


Very nice ..inspiring


----------



## Ebby

I just purchased the Muji 5 drawer unit - love it!


----------



## tearex

I have two of the Alex-5 drawers. I got these because it came in a pretty mint green, and the Alex-9 only came in white. One set is for makeup, and the other is for skincare. I have one on each side of my vanity.

Inside the drawers, I have been using the Container Store Like-it Bricks system, which is modular and allows me to customize how divided my trays are.


----------



## CySnowboard

blue996 said:


> I use a train case from Sephora.  It's great because everything is in one place and organized.



Ditto. Sephora train case is an awesome organizer. It keeps my beauty products in place.


----------



## IndigoRose

alison_elle said:


> Ooh, not sure why I never noticed this thread before. My vanity space is my favourite space in my apartment!
> 
> I have the IKEA MALM vanity and ALEX 9-drawers, in which I have organized my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside the MALM drawer is my "everyday" makeup (what I reach for most often). I have things organized in cutlery trays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top, I keet go-to lippies and eye products in these small plastic drawer sets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ALEX 9-drawer features the bulk of my other makeup and my nail polish collection. Here's one of the drawers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a (really poorly edited) video that shows the whole thing in case anyone is interested. It's here: http://www.alison-elle.com/2015/01/makeup-collection-storage-organization-vanity-ikea-malm-alex.html


I love your vanity set up!


----------



## alison_elle

IndigoRose said:


> I love your vanity set up!



Thank you!


----------



## NewMKFan

alison_elle, I wish I was as organized as you are!! I will be copying some of your ideas  
I have my make up in pouches, drawers, purses and pretty much everywhere!


----------



## SummerSolstices

I&#8217;m currently using an acrylic makeup organizer that I from eBay.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Mines organized like this. For now until I get more space. &#128522;


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Makeup


----------



## Heidisaddiction

More


----------



## Heidisaddiction

&#128535;


----------



## Apelila

I always luv makeup and I luv sitting here everyday before I go to work feels relaxing the Vanity is antique my great grandma gave it to me before she passaway. And I added some acrylic organizer for additional storage from bed bath and beyond


----------



## pmburk

Apelila said:


> I always luv makeup and I luv sitting here everyday before I go to work feels relaxing the Vanity is antique my great grandma gave it to me before she passaway. And I added some acrylic organizer for additional storage from bed bath and beyond



What a lovely vanity! I see why you enjoy sitting there each morning.


----------



## pmburk

Okay, this thread has officially inspired me to redo my makeup storage.

Right now I am just using my machinist chest & some other storage for palettes & nail products on my bathroom counter. But, I have a beautiful antique waterfall vanity with mirror (quite similar to yours, Apelila) in our guest bedroom that is not being used. I think I am going to redo that area into my makeup storage, so I can enjoy sitting there each morning getting ready. I need to figure out a few logistical things, particularly lighting (may need to move some furniture around), but I will be sure to post photos when I am done!


----------



## Apelila

pmburk said:


> Okay, this thread has officially inspired me to redo my makeup storage.
> 
> Right now I am just using my machinist chest & some other storage for palettes & nail products on my bathroom counter. But, I have a beautiful antique waterfall vanity with mirror (quite similar to yours, Apelila) in our guest bedroom that is not being used. I think I am going to redo that area into my makeup storage, so I can enjoy sitting there each morning getting ready. I need to figure out a few logistical things, particularly lighting (may need to move some furniture around), but I will be sure to post photos when I am done!


Aww thank you such a sweet comment. And yes use that vanity and I'm sure you will love it and you will enjoy it for sure&#10084;&#65039; and share some photos when you are done I'm excited for you&#55357;&#56475;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pinky70

Apelila said:


> I always luv makeup and I luv sitting here everyday before I go to work feels relaxing the Vanity is antique my great grandma gave it to me before she passaway. And I added some acrylic organizer for additional storage from bed bath and beyond


Lovely setup


----------



## vijohn

Best cosmetics for You make up are available here.


----------



## Apelila

Here is my set up full view&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pmburk

Well here's my new setup after this morning's organization-fest. On top of the dresser I have a stand with my Fix+ and setting sprays, brush cleaner & lip balms, a tray with all of my large palettes, a bowl for sponges, cup of my most-used brushes and my mirror. To the left is a small bookshelf with other items like my beauty books, nail polishes & products, extra stuff, my train case with "secondary" items I typically use for travel. I also have my brush belt with extra brushes/ones I don't use as often hanging on the corner of the shelf. My machinist's chest is pretty large (too big to really be used on top of the dresser), so we set it on a stool next to the dresser, so I can reach it easily while sitting there. I *love* this setup. It looks so much cleaner and nicer than on my bathroom counter, and it freed up a TON of space. 

I love this area, and can't wait to use it every morning!


----------



## Apelila

pmburk said:


> Well here's my new setup after this morning's organization-fest. On top of the dresser I have a stand with my Fix+ and setting sprays, brush cleaner & lip balms, a tray with all of my large palettes, a bowl for sponges, cup of my most-used brushes and my mirror. To the left is a small bookshelf with other items like my beauty books, nail polishes & products, extra stuff, my train case with "secondary" items I typically use for travel. I also have my brush belt with extra brushes/ones I don't use as often hanging on the corner of the shelf. My machinist's chest is pretty large (too big to really be used on top of the dresser), so we set it on a stool next to the dresser, so I can reach it easily while sitting there. I *love* this setup. It looks so much cleaner and nicer than on my bathroom counter, and it freed up a TON of space.
> 
> I love this area, and can't wait to use it every morning!


Great job I luv it already&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

pmburk said:


> Well here's my new setup after this morning's organization-fest. On top of the dresser I have a stand with my Fix+ and setting sprays, brush cleaner & lip balms, a tray with all of my large palettes, a bowl for sponges, cup of my most-used brushes and my mirror. To the left is a small bookshelf with other items like my beauty books, nail polishes & products, extra stuff, my train case with "secondary" items I typically use for travel. I also have my brush belt with extra brushes/ones I don't use as often hanging on the corner of the shelf. My machinist's chest is pretty large (too big to really be used on top of the dresser), so we set it on a stool next to the dresser, so I can reach it easily while sitting there. I *love* this setup. It looks so much cleaner and nicer than on my bathroom counter, and it freed up a TON of space.
> 
> I love this area, and can't wait to use it every morning!




Love that vintage dresser. So lovely.  I collect retro/vintage furnitures [emoji7]


----------



## Limonata00

lulugirl896 said:


> I've been so inspired by this thread! Here's my little 'glamour nook':
> 
> 
> 
> -I don't have or use a lot of makeup so nothing but a small acrylic organizer to store my lipsticks.
> 
> - I ordered the led lamp from Amazon.
> 
> - I just received my Starlet Vanity Girl mirror....love it!
> 
> - I reupholstered the Pier 1 Hayworth bench with lace to give it a more old school Hollywood look.
> 
> - I use a pull-out rack (originally intended for a laundry room) to store my toiletries and hair brushes.
> 
> - The layout gives me space to keep my curling iron and hot comb on the ledge beside me.
> 
> - On the opposite side there is another 'nook' that I have customized into what my husband refers to as the 'waiting room'. ( Which is ridiculous because I can see him checking himself out in the mirror while he sits there!)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for inviting me into your lovely spaces and giving me lots of ideas on getting my dream space set up!




LoL at the "waiting room" area. Very clever! [emoji6]


----------



## luckyblackdress

Does none know of a clear acrylic item that has at least 1 drawer tall enough to hold the Becca shimmering skin perfecter liquids?


----------



## Pandoravuitton

luckyblackdress said:


> Does none know of a clear acrylic item that has at least 1 drawer tall enough to hold the Becca shimmering skin perfecter liquids?



Try the container store. I've has luck there


----------



## candylion

I will also recommend the train case. With it you can put all your make-up inside and it's easy to organise.


----------



## MkLover209

I bought 4 acrylic drawers from amazon, they are pretty affordable. but I'm getting a desk so i plan to organize them in there.


----------



## pmburk

I always enjoy looking at all the photos in this thread! 

Took a few new photos of my setup. Not as sleek or modern as some here, but I am very happy with it. I love antiques & wouldn't have it any other way. It's also nice to have a relaxing (and pretty!) spot to get ready before work each morning. 

You can see on the far left (in the corner) I have a small Pier 1 (old!) bookcase that I use to store my beauty & other random books, my travel train case, extra items, and all of my nail polish & supplies.

My machinist chest with all of my makeup is just to the left of the dresser. On top of the dresser I have items I use daily, primers & setting sprays, larger items that don't fit well in my chest, brushes I use most often, sponges, and my larger palettes. I also have a lighted mirror (Costco), a candle & a coaster. On the right side there is a multi-light floor lamp for extra light (not pictured).

I also took photos of inside my machinist chest so you can see what's inside. Bottom drawer is foundations & concealers, next drawer up is powders, bronzers & highlighters. The smaller drawers are lip & eye products. In the top section I store backups or unopened items.


----------



## Limonata00

This is my current set up. 



I used to have everything displayed in acrylic drawers, thinking that i would use it bec i can see it. but i just couldn't stand the clutter anymore. 

Now i only have the brushes, pallettes and lippies i use most often on my vanity. The rest goes into the drawers. I now value the clean working space that i have. [emoji7]

My vanity is just a computer desk. I bought a cheap wall mirror and placed it on top of the desk. Added 2 ikea spotlight using clips. My chair i just got from a groupon site for $50 [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Deborah1986

Limonata00 said:


> This is my current set up.
> View attachment 3102930
> 
> 
> I used to have everything displayed in acrylic drawers, thinking that i would use it bec i can see it. but i just couldn't stand the clutter anymore.
> 
> Now i only have the brushes, pallettes and lippies i use most often on my vanity. The rest goes into the drawers. I now value the clean working space that i have. [emoji7]
> 
> My vanity is just a computer desk. I bought a cheap wall mirror and placed it on top of the desk. Added 2 ikea spotlight using clips. My chair i just got from a groupon site for $50 [emoji5]&#65039;



Wow love it !


----------



## Alegra

Limonata00 said:


> This is my current set up.
> View attachment 3102930
> 
> 
> I used to have everything displayed in acrylic drawers, thinking that i would use it bec i can see it. but i just couldn't stand the clutter anymore.
> ]&#65039;



 LOVE IT!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Limonata00 said:


> This is my current set up.
> View attachment 3102930
> 
> 
> I used to have everything displayed in acrylic drawers, thinking that i would use it bec i can see it. but i just couldn't stand the clutter anymore.
> 
> Now i only have the brushes, pallettes and lippies i use most often on my vanity. The rest goes into the drawers. I now value the clean working space that i have. [emoji7]
> 
> My vanity is just a computer desk. I bought a cheap wall mirror and placed it on top of the desk. Added 2 ikea spotlight using clips. My chair i just got from a groupon site for $50 [emoji5]&#65039;


I love your set up! Especially the fact that it didn't cost a ton to set up. I also like your handbags on the coat rack. Love that idea too.


----------



## Limonata00

Deborah1986 said:


> Wow love it !







Alegra said:


> LOVE IT!!







BeachBagGal said:


> I love your set up! Especially the fact that it didn't cost a ton to set up. I also like your handbags on the coat rack. Love that idea too.




Thanks ladies [emoji4] Share yours too.


----------



## Deborah1986

I Will post pictures Tomorrow ..


----------



## sally.m

Had a little tidy  and rearrange. 
Boxes are Muji


----------



## trefusisgirl

Wow looking at this thread you are all so tidy with your arrangements. It has almost shamed me into sorting this out!




It has some degree of order but not much!  I love all the drawers etc, you tidy ladies have. Great inspiraration and I will be trying to achieve tidiness this weekend.


----------



## Limonata00

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow looking at this thread you are all so tidy with your arrangements. It has almost shamed me into sorting this out!
> 
> View attachment 3136834
> 
> 
> It has some degree of order but not much!  I love all the drawers etc, you tidy ladies have. Great inspiraration and I will be trying to achieve tidiness this weekend.




Hahaha i wish i could say mine is always tidy but i'd be lying.  Thats what the drawers are for. To hide the mess. Hehe

Posting here encourages me do some tidying. It helps [emoji28]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Limonata00 said:


> Hahaha i wish i could say mine is always tidy but i'd be lying.  Thats what the drawers are for. To hide the mess. Hehe
> 
> Posting here encourages me do some tidying. It helps [emoji28]




True when I shut that drawer it looks immaculate lol.  I do have a cutlery organiser in it so there is a bit of order. ButI struggle to find things even though I try and have blusher one end, etc, etc.


----------



## Shopmore

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3134835
> 
> 
> Had a little tidy  and rearrange.
> Boxes are Muji



Did you buy these in store or online?  Their online store doesn't seem to be functional lately.


----------



## sally.m

Shopmore said:


> Did you buy these in store or online?  Their online store doesn't seem to be functional lately.



I brought them from the London store, The UK website seems to be working ok.....


----------



## coconutsboston

Limonata00 said:


> This is my current set up.
> View attachment 3102930
> 
> 
> I used to have everything displayed in acrylic drawers, thinking that i would use it bec i can see it. but i just couldn't stand the clutter anymore.
> 
> Now i only have the brushes, pallettes and lippies i use most often on my vanity. The rest goes into the drawers. I now value the clean working space that i have. [emoji7]
> 
> My vanity is just a computer desk. I bought a cheap wall mirror and placed it on top of the desk. Added 2 ikea spotlight using clips. My chair i just got from a groupon site for $50 [emoji5]&#65039;


This looks awesome!


----------



## Theren

You have all inspired me to organize my make up and skin care.. I'll have to update soon


----------



## Theren

OK.. So here is the start.. Not nearly enough for all makeup but this total was  less than $20


----------



## sally.m

Found a c1800 George III cutlery tray in an antique shop, thought it would make a lovely organiser!


----------



## Theren

That's so beautiful and unique!! Here it is.. I'm pretty happy with the final result.


----------



## sally.m

Theren said:


> That's so beautiful and unique!! Here it is.. I'm pretty happy with the final result.



Looking good, there is something satisfying about clear storage boxes. 

I really want to find some of those little glass sparkles you use in your brush storage jars. Never seen them in the UK.  Must go google......


----------



## Theren

I got mine at Michael's craft store in the floral section actually...i don't know if you guys have those in the UK though :-/


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I store my makeup including perfumes in a big woodden beauty box. In the small upper box I keep my everyday favorites (I rotate regularly)


----------



## pmburk

sally.m said:


> View attachment 3141240
> 
> 
> Found a c1800 George III cutlery tray in an antique shop, thought it would make a lovely organiser!



Love this!!

I just recently started using an antique flatware chest as part of my organization. I love the unique items with a history.


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> Love this!!
> 
> I just recently started using an antique flatware chest as part of my organization. I love the unique items with a history.



Pictures of said chest in action - I use it to hold my machinist chest & for storing extra items. It looks like a lot of storage, but I don't consider the flatware chest or machinist chest "full" really - things are pretty spread/spaced out, so I can better see everything I have. Also some of the flatware chest drawers are used to store things like the rest of my brushes I don't use on a daily basis, extra skincare, face wipes, hand creams, etc.


----------



## kezza30

I've loved seeing every ones spaces and organisational tips. I've just built my own little vanity area and I love it over using the bathroom mirror


----------



## kezza30

I made this vanity from my drawers I already had and an extra bit of wood I got for £1.50, covered it in vinyl wood effect, to make a corner desk. Decorated it up, bought a chair from IKEA, painted this old discoloured mirror in black to blend in and now I have my own little space, no more leaning over the bathroom mirror hurting my back. I actually love it, it's not fancy but it does it's purpose. I had to make it myself as the corner is so tiny where it could go lol


----------



## pquiles

I do my makeup standing up in my bathroom.   I'm currently trying to find space to create a vanity where I can play and be creative...  but with baby in my bedroom I doubt that'll happen anytime soon.    
I organize my makeup with acrylic drawers and and I'm struggling to keep mine in one space. 
Oh... and I still have more stored in the closet. 
Yes!   I admit I may be addicted. ..but I'm trying to get rid of some older makeup. .. i promise.


----------



## millydubself

Hi, makeup friends! We've just launched an app were you can enjoy the best makeup tutorials! We are looking for makeup savvy people that can help us by providing some feedback. We'd love to hear some thoughts on the app! Thank you very much!
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/makeup-tube-cosmetics-tutorial/id1042333752?mt=8


----------



## lookatme

I have this one and then more stuff in smaller acrylic organizers on my dresser to the right of this.


----------



## uhpharm01

lookatme said:


> I have this one and then more stuff in smaller acrylic organizers on my dresser to the right of this.



Very nice


----------



## italianlolita

Hi everyone, this is my makeup vanity. It is not a traditional vanity but I bought this dresser and chair. The dresser drawers hold all my makeup.


----------



## amrx87

I am a makeup minimalist! The only items that I buy massive quantities of seems to be lipstick. My daily products (mascara, tinted moisturizer, eyebrow gel) stay out on my bathroom counter all the time. My less frequently used products (dry shampoo) are in a drawer in my counter console.  Items that I use about 2-3x/month (lipsticks, foundation, liners) are in a clear pouch in my bathroom closet. Items that I use any less than that (eyeshadows, primers) are in an opaque pouch in my bathroom closet. I recently redid my bathroom and did a major makeup purge, and this is my new system! Very happy with it so far.


----------



## pmburk

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3251584
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, this is my makeup vanity. It is not a traditional vanity but I bought this dresser and chair. The dresser drawers hold all my makeup.



Beautiful! I love that dresser. It reminds me of something I'd see in Dita von Teese's house.


----------



## Addicted2Glam

You can't see the drawers in this pic but the table is standing on top of a set of drawers from ikea. My frequently used items are on top in various acrylic organizers.


----------



## Bethc

I'm always trying to make the most of my limited space... I want to add a lighted mirror so I can actually see what I'm doing... or not, lol. The drawers are all from Muji


----------



## pquiles

Bethc said:


> I'm always trying to make the most of my limited space... I want to add a lighted mirror so I can actually see what I'm doing... or not, lol. The drawers are all from Muji
> 
> View attachment 3272867




I really like your setup.  Do you have this on a separate table?


----------



## Bethc

pquiles said:


> I really like your setup.  Do you have this on a separate table?




Thank you, no i don't have that much room, this is a corner of my dresser.  I added a lighted mirror and I pretty happy with it right now..


----------



## sally.m

lookatme said:


> I have this one and then more stuff in smaller acrylic organizers on my dresser to the right of this.



I love this cube! Who makes this? I see its deep enough that you can fit the UD palettes inside. I must find one!!!!


----------



## lookatme

sally.m said:


> I love this cube! Who makes this? I see its deep enough that you can fit the UD palettes inside. I must find one!!!!



its from amazon..
Beautify Large 6 Tier Clear Acrylic Cosmetic Makeup Cube Organizer With 5 Drawers & Removable Divider
just checked and there aren't any new ones for sale right now..


----------



## sally.m

lookatme said:


> its from amazon..
> Beautify Large 6 Tier Clear Acrylic Cosmetic Makeup Cube Organizer With 5 Drawers & Removable Divider
> just checked and there aren't any new ones for sale right now..



Thank you, Im off to see if i can find them anywhere else! 
edit - UK Amazon is listing them!!


----------



## purly

I picked up these modular acrylic makeup organizer shelves at the container store. I wish I had done a better job measuring because it doesn't quite fit perfectly on my bathroom counter and that sort of bothers me.

Anyway, it fits everything perfectly and if I run out of room I can just buy more shelves, so it does what it needs to and is way better than a drawer or a shelf.

The Le Creuset honey pot to the right of it holds my brush cleaner solution.

I wasn't sure how I felt about acrylic organizers because I figured they would get covered in smudges too easily, and to be fair it has, but it's still really pretty.

At some point I'll figure out a better place for it than the bathroom counter, but there are so many mirrors in the bathroom that it seems like the best spot for now.


----------



## candiesgirl408

I use an ikea shelf with Acrylic makeup organizers from Marshalls. I believe the company is called BINO. 

I also purchased wooden desk organizers to hold my larger palettes and makeup sprays. And as a cheap alternative to putting in a light bar in the shelves, I used clip on LED book lights to illuminate my shelves. 2 lights from Costco were $7! =]

Here's my baby, in progress....


----------



## pquiles

purly said:


> View attachment 3282726
> 
> I picked up these modular acrylic makeup organizer shelves at the container store. I wish I had done a better job measuring because it doesn't quite fit perfectly on my bathroom counter and that sort of bothers me.
> 
> Anyway, it fits everything perfectly and if I run out of room I can just buy more shelves, so it does what it needs to and is way better than a drawer or a shelf.
> 
> The Le Creuset honey pot to the right of it holds my brush cleaner solution.
> 
> I wasn't sure how I felt about acrylic organizers because I figured they would get covered in smudges too easily, and to be fair it has, but it's still really pretty.
> 
> At some point I'll figure out a better place for it than the bathroom counter, but there are so many mirrors in the bathroom that it seems like the best spot for now.



I like the acrylic organizers as well.   I have almost all my makeup in them.   I just recently moved my eyeshadow palettes and singles into my bathroom vanity drawer.  Wish I had room for a vanity where I could sit down and get all pretty!


----------



## pond23

I have too much makeup to organize in one place, and a small bathroom. So they are in different bags and one acrylic organizer. My favorite makeup bag right now is the Makeup Forever one ("Professional Bag"). I picked it up from Sephora during one of the 20% off events.

http://www.sephora.com/professional-bag-P387211?skuId=1628981


----------



## FrancesDakota

Mason jars on a large set of shelves for lipsticks, brushes, mascara.


----------



## fendifemale

Acrylic organizers.


----------



## qwertyword

IKEA Alex w 9 drawers


----------



## Cammi

This dresser is gorgeous


----------



## midnight_beauty

2 Alex 5 drawer unit and 2 tall white accent cabinet louver from Christmas tree shop


----------



## midnight_beauty

lulugirl896 said:


> I've been so inspired by this thread! Here's my little 'glamour nook':
> 
> -I don't have or use a lot of makeup so nothing but a small acrylic organizer to store my lipsticks.
> - I ordered the led lamp from Amazon.
> - I just received my Starlet Vanity Girl mirror....love it!
> - I reupholstered the Pier 1 Hayworth bench with lace to give it a more old school Hollywood look.
> - I use a pull-out rack (originally intended for a laundry room) to store my toiletries and hair brushes.
> - The layout gives me space to keep my curling iron and hot comb on the ledge beside me.
> - On the opposite side there is another 'nook' that I have customized into what my husband refers to as the 'waiting room'. ( Which is ridiculous because I can see him checking himself out in the mirror while he sits there!)
> 
> Thank you all for inviting me into your lovely spaces and giving me lots of ideas on getting my dream space set up!



Your bathroom and vanity is really nice.


----------



## midnight_beauty

MissScarlett said:


> I have an Ikea Alex outside of the bathroom and some hanging Ikea baskets for my most used stuff by the sink. This is just after it was hung so it doesn't look like this any more.



Your set up is like one of the big beauty youtuber very nice.


----------



## Ghettoe

Storage is now a shoe box after downsizing.


----------



## pquiles

midnight_beauty said:


> 2 Alex 5 drawer unit and 2 tall white accent cabinet louver from Christmas tree shop




So chic!


----------



## Limonata00

Ghettoe said:


> Storage is now a shoe box after downsizing.
> 
> View attachment 3331481




Great job in downsizing! I know it's not easy [emoji17] i need to do it soon


----------



## vornado

midnight_beauty said:


> 2 Alex 5 drawer unit and 2 tall white accent cabinet louver from Christmas tree shop




Wow, good job!


----------



## msreid

I don't believe in having too much stuff. I have a make-up kit; something that can be carried around in a bag. It has space for eyeliner, eyeshadow, mascara, lip gloss, creams, foundation, cosmetics etc. I still think I keep it rather simple though!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I've bought another helmer so I use that. However, I need to get some inserts for the drawer so I can separate my things out even better.


----------



## espanv

I am old school and still use a caboodle!


----------



## Monsieur Kitsky

espanv said:


> I am old school and still use a caboodle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348373



This is so cute. I always wanted something similar as a little girl.

I finally organised myself a couple of years ago and got clear acrylic drawers of two different sizes. Being able to see all my pretties is definitely a plus. My brushes (I don't have too many) are in a cactus-shaped pen holder. Loose pigments are in a clear makeup bag nearby.


----------



## bagidiotic

Shu uemura  make up box
Chanel pouch


----------



## lifestylekitty

My Sailor Moon cosmetic pouch :3


----------



## Mimi_09

midnight_beauty said:


> 2 Alex 5 drawer unit and 2 tall white accent cabinet louver from Christmas tree shop


 
Very nice!


----------



## Mimi_09

purly said:


> View attachment 3282726
> 
> I picked up these modular acrylic makeup organizer shelves at the container store. I wish I had done a better job measuring because it doesn't quite fit perfectly on my bathroom counter and that sort of bothers me.
> 
> Anyway, it fits everything perfectly and if I run out of room I can just buy more shelves, so it does what it needs to and is way better than a drawer or a shelf.
> 
> The Le Creuset honey pot to the right of it holds my brush cleaner solution.
> 
> I wasn't sure how I felt about acrylic organizers because I figured they would get covered in smudges too easily, and to be fair it has, but it's still really pretty.
> 
> At some point I'll figure out a better place for it than the bathroom counter, but there are so many mirrors in the bathroom that it seems like the best spot for now.


 
Thank for sharing, love your Acrylic makeup organizers! Got to get those soon


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

I have the IKEA Alex nine drawer unit and use two of the deep drawers for my make up.

I have little acyrlic trays in them that I put my make up into so the insides of the drawers don't wrecked.


----------



## pmburk

Redid my storage this weekend, mostly moving some things around & getting it better organized. My setup is in our guest bedroom. _Disclaimer:_ I have a big "collection" and I make no apologies for it - I love makeup, consider it a hobby, and I truly do use everything I have. I rotate through items so nothing is sitting unused. 

Almost everything is antique, except for the machinist chest to the left (Harbor Freight - Christmas present from DH a few years ago). The small cabinet on the right of the large vanity, with the 3-drawer box on top, holds all of my nail supplies, hand creams, hand sanitizers. (Sidenote, but I need to refinish that cabinet as the veneer on the bottom is in awful shape.) The flatware chest (dark chest with drawers & white knobs) on the left, and the machinist chest (toolbox) on top of that hold all of my actual cosmetics. The vanity is where I sit to get ready, and the drawers have mostly extra stuff such as skincare items, packs of wipes, tweezers/tools, etc. I keep the brushes I use most often on top of the vanity. On the left of the vanity is all of my foundations/BB creams, lip glosses, and a few extra cosmetic items.

Also, please excuse my coffee mug in the middle of the desk. I took these shots this morning while I was getting ready before work.


----------



## coconutsboston

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I have the IKEA Alex nine drawer unit and use two of the deep drawers for my make up.
> 
> I have little acyrlic trays in them that I put my make up into so the insides of the drawers don't wrecked.


Agh, I hate myself for not buying this now that I see someone else using it as I intended! I didn't think I could drag the box upstairs by myself, so I didn't buy it.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

coconutsboston said:


> Agh, I hate myself for not buying this now that I see someone else using it as I intended! I didn't think I could drag the box upstairs by myself, so I didn't buy it.


I found the drawer unit full assembled heavy to carry so I just took out the drawers and carried the the unit upstairs, then put the drawers back on, easiest way as I didn't have enough space in the room to assemble the unit so assembling downstairs and carrying up was the easiest way.

I'd definitely recommend getting the unit if you still can, I use mine for make up, clothes, leggings/tights/socks/undies etc. For nine drawers, it holds a LOT of stuff. Very handy, inexpensive too!


----------



## helan

If you are a person who doesn't like over make up, then better you have a minimum number of items in your container like one kajal, eye liner pencil, foundation[if needed], blush, a moisturiser, BB cream and a lip gloss.


----------



## Diorlvlover

I don't have/use a lot of makeup, but almost everything I have fits in an acrylic drawer box from Muji which sits on my counter. My perfumes are on a cake stand and my other creams, lotions & potions are on a three tier cake stand. 

http://www.muji.eu/pages/online.asp?Sec=9&Sub=39&PID=6003


----------



## Hurrem1001

I think I've said before, but I don't remember. I use IKEA Helmers for my makeup and my nail polish and other nail paraphernalia. They're perfect for all my bits and bobs!


----------



## Zsazsab33

I like my on display amara 3 drawer tiered acrylic makeup organizer... keep it on top of my vanity... bought at walmart


----------



## Selenet

I store my makeup in a Furla makeup bag. Normally I only use three products (lipstick, eyebrow pencil and mascara) but occasionally also foundation and powder. For parties I also add some sparkly eyeshadow and glowing pencil to my eyes.


----------



## deetee

The 5 drawer acrylic case from Muji, rectangle plastic containers from Daiso, and the two acrylic organizers that  I have my lipsticks and nail polish in were found at Winners.


----------



## Amazona

I have a vanity that has 5 drawers. I've separated my blushes, foundations&highlighters&powders&bronzers, eye makeup and lip stuff into different drawers. The lip stuff live in an IKEA Antonius organizer. Tools are in a 2-piece mini bucket thing I originally bought for serving snacks.


----------



## Kitty157

I have 2 acrylic organizers on my vanity top for everyday makeup and a small drawer unit to organize/store my other less used/new makeup.


----------



## Bethc

I have some drawers in my closet, but this is my current set-up


----------



## GingerSnap527

Storage from The Container Store - Stacking Acrylic Boxes. 

I have them stacked in twos right now, only because I got tired of them stacked all one on top of the other. It got tiring stacking and unstacking. 

Still on the lookout for a set of actual drawers that can fit all my collection (and more coming due to Ulta sale...).


----------



## Caz71

Vanity from ikea. Found this make up holder in big w. Australia.my bestie got me the Connair mirror w light.


----------



## makeupbyomar

For the most part I try and use clear bags and storage bins for storage and organization based on straight, S F/X, and facial hair make-ups including the associated adhesives and removers for each. For travel I use train cases and various types of bags that can handle the weight. This is my make-up storage below.


----------



## makeupbyomar

For my make-up station, I try and keep it quite organized as much as possible even when in the middle of processing several people.


----------



## makeupbyomar

For on-set  and location, I organize my make-ups based on the actor like so.


----------



## pmburk

I've been debating on a Hollywood vanity mirror for a while now, but I didn't want to take the round mirror off my 1940s waterfall vanity. I picked up a $25 DIY light kit off Amazon and could not be happier with it.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I use a train case. It keeps all my make-up essentials in one place and organized.


----------



## pquiles

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3251584
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, this is my makeup vanity. It is not a traditional vanity but I bought this dresser and chair. The dresser drawers hold all my makeup.


Love this!


----------



## italianlolita

pquiles said:


> Love this!



Thanks so much! The outside and inside are a bit beaten up from use. But I love it!


----------



## sonia1125

I am using the one by sunficon, with enough space to hold all my makeup items


----------



## subjecould1949

My wife use makeup kit to recognizably store all makeup items.


----------



## Chagall

I have a closet that has shelves for beauty products when I am home. When I travel I use a fishing tackle box for my make up and beauty supplies. I got this idea from a model friend thirty years ago. They are wonderful because of all the sections and slots to organize everything and they close up nice and compactly with a handle on top. Much better than any make up case I have ever seen.


----------



## pquiles

pquiles said:


> I do my makeup standing up in my bathroom.   I'm currently trying to find space to create a vanity where I can play and be creative...  but with baby in my bedroom I doubt that'll happen anytime soon.
> I organize my makeup with acrylic drawers and and I'm struggling to keep mine in one space.
> Oh... and I still have more stored in the closet.
> Yes!   I admit I may be addicted. ..but I'm trying to get rid of some older makeup. .. i promise.


I’ve moved and also updated my collection.  I made a vanity... (would’ve been cheaper to buy one) with the storage I wanted however I still store and do my makeup in my bathroom.  Im scared I’ll make a mess on my carpet, plus having a sink nearby is ideal for my lifestyle.
Yes... those are my fur babies... Missy is lying under my vanity chair in between two of my LV bags.  She’s such a Diva!


----------



## Samantha S

Just few pouches to keep the makeup items.


----------



## makeupbyomar

pquiles said:


> I’ve moved and also updated my collection.  I made a vanity... (would’ve been cheaper to buy one) with the storage I wanted however I still store and do my makeup in my bathroom.  Im scared I’ll make a mess on my carpet, plus having a sink nearby is ideal for my lifestyle.
> Yes... those are my fur babies... Missy is lying under my vanity chair in between two of my LV bags.  She’s such a Diva!


Love your set up. Sort of like our make-up trailers.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Based on our COVID-19 protocols, this is what we use now. Every item is separately zip-locked inside the larger ziploc, it's for less cross-contamination and for easier sanitizing of everything... In theory.

But totally impractical in the field. But it's the new rules if one wants to stay employed. At least the actors are very understanding and forgiving on how crappy it looks, but It's the new reality of film making... At least for now.


----------

